# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  1000 things to do in a lucid dream!!!

## moongrass

I saw this in another forum and loved the idea and it was super helpful to give me ideas of what to do in a lucid dream but one thing it didnt have was rules so I will just make a general rule that I, and im sure the rest of he community wants only real, serious ideas. I will start off my just listing my dream goals... thankyou

1. sex 
2. fly 
3. meet Justin Bieber
4. go to space 
5. hallucinate as if I took acid or something similar
6. become an animal 
7. be an air bender with Aang
8. become a human transformer and be able to instantly change into an autobot 
9. teleport to the moon
10. fight master chief 
11. Be an animal going to a people zoo
12. Go to a theater in the 1920's and watch the premiere of a silent Charlie Chaplin film
13. Meet Albert Hoffman and consume the strongest dose of LSD with him
14. Be rolling while DJing my own massive rave.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, my list of goals done goes here, then:
15. Be a planet
16. Have an epic fight
17. Cancel control
18. Create my own world
19. Have a planet
20. Create my own specie
21. Eat someone
22. Learn magic tricks
23. Be capable of playing with my DNA
24. Shapeshifting
25. Teleportation
26. Anti-god mod powers
27. Seal something
28. Unseal something
29. Breath fire
30. Ride a dragon
31. Earthbend
32. Change a waking like/dislike through dreaming
33. Study in dreams
34. Read at least 2 dream books
And... damn list is getting long <.<

----------


## onyxfyre

well, i would rather kill justin beiber, but now to 25

35. plan ahead with you gf and experiment on how things would go
36. start a war
37. be the character of your favorite videogame
38. recreate a scene of your favorite movie
39.jump off a building
40. skydive from space
41. cook up the best food ever made, and eat it to taste everything
42. have a lucid dream in a lucid dream (haha)
43. teleport to famouse locations in the world
44. change your appearence
45. invent a cool new device

----------


## onyxfyre

danget walms

----------


## Hukif

"wins" YAY! To 34 now.

----------


## onyxfyre

make mine 35 to 55

----------


## Ametam

56. Turn gravity sideways, and watch the destruction
57. Walk normally down a street and fall through the sidewalk, and watch DCs reactions
58. FIRE YOUR LAZER!!!!!!
59. Post something on dream views, or email yourself
60. Bet a DC that you fly, and watch their reaction when you win

----------


## Coolb3rt

61. poke a random dc's head and watch their reaction
62. be all calm and walk up a random wall in walmart and say "what I'm not allowed to be on walls? This is wallmart" 
63. be a random dc's conschince *spell fail* and tell them to do stuff that either brutally hurts or makes them famous and finally after youre done they find it was only a walkie talkie in their hat  :tongue2: 
64. meet the coolest dc!
65. meet obama and say "YOU'RE FIRED!" like Donald Trump.
66. meet a cool dc and take them to do cool stuff like really expensive stuff  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 
67. take a homeless person out to the forrest and build them a log cabin and say "HAHAHAHA looser you're not homeless anymore!!! good luck getting out of trouble with thatexcuse anymore > :tongue2: " (not sarcasticly)
68. try to think of something without making it appear in front of you **SUPER HARD**
69. LITERALLY dine in hell  ::D: 
70. build a five person team *including you* and have a sweet fort with many good awesome unreal (and real too) weapons with iron man suit type things and hold off a zombie apocalypse all night!!! **()EPIC TO THE EXTREME()** >:O
71. have a peaceful stroll through the galaxy in a universal sail boat  :wink2:  for the calm nights...


thanks! ~!~!~Coolb3rt~!~!~

----------


## NrElAx

72. Run down a city street nude.
73. Drive so fast down the street, cars and buildings blow up.
74. Travel as far as I can in space.
75. Go places on earth I probably won't in my life.
76. Visit the egyptians.
77. Fight in a war.
78. Jump off the artic shelf into the freezing black ocean(I find that scary)
79. Get eatin by a shark

----------


## Smuds

Don't know if any of these have been said, because I'm to lazy to read through the lists...

80.Play the character in your favorite video game (Fallout 3, hell yes).
81.(I personally, not the government or anything) Colonize a planet with my own ideas and government/social system.
82.'fly' to the edge of the universe...
83.Convince a DC that he doesn't exist.  I've heard some pretty weird stories about people who did this.
84.Somehow make my dream longer than it actually is (I've heard of people stretching out time to months in a dream, but in reality it was only one night).
85.Go through my mind/discover past memories (again, heard of some guy going through his dream cabinet)
86.Attempt to cause a war between planets.
87.Travel to the sun.
88.Sleep (infinite loops or something?)

----------


## Hamburglar

Such a cool thread

89. Talk to God
90. Visit the Matrix
91. Kill a ghost just to see what happens
92. Steal the Krabby Patty secret recipe
93. Have a lucid dream on Halloween and see if DC's are wearing costumes
94. Meet my subconscious and my soul
95. Talk to animals
96. Travel to Atlantis
97. Meet myself from another persons point of view

----------


## Shiznit

lol 

98. Be King Solomon
99 . Kick Chuck Norris, Steven Seagull and Justin Biber's ass
100 . Having weed with Cypress Hill over the Pyramids 
101 . Swimming in an endless ocean
102 . Get in all-nude girls party
103 . Get in a tank and blow up all shit around
104 . Have sex with Nelly Fortado
105 . Be the Spider Man

----------


## Wing

106. Go to Hogwarts as a witch
107. Win a game show
108. Go around the world on a hot air balloon
109. be eaten by a whale
110. become a squirrel 
111. Become a dark wizard and cause havoc
112. Heal as a WoW druid
113. Beat the Iron chef 
114. Be a Dinosuar and eat people 
115. Try to create my own monster in my mad Scientist Lab

----------


## NrElAx

116. Meet as many girls as possible and try and have legit conversations with them.(Not just sex)
117. Have sex with as many girls as I can without waking up.
118. Hang out with all the characters from harry potter.
119. Jump off the tallest building and try and stop before I hit the ground. 
120. Ask a DC who I am.
121. Go back country snowboarding 
122. Have a phone conversation with a freind.
123. Walk into compton or oakland and see if something happens.
124. Take away facebook and see what happens to society.
125. Do something from inception.

----------


## sisyphus

126. Divide by zero
127. Go back in time and meet yourself as a child
128. Befriend your worst enemy
129. Laugh
130. Cry

----------


## AscendedSleeper

131. Beat your subconcious (or a clone of yourself) in an epic game of chess.
132. Listen to your IPOD and see how much music you can actually play with accuracy. 
133. Play a song on the intrument of your choice that you have never heard before.
134. Creat a totally new and creative intrument then play a cool new song.

----------


## Ametam

135. Go to soviet Russia (in soviet Russia, Bike rides YOU!)

----------


## YYNYM

136: Travel in the TARDIS
137: Use a sonic screwdriver
138: Freeze time

Sorry about any reposts!

----------


## Waterknight

> 120. Ask a DC who I am.



I have done that before. I was told I was who I was and why I was there.


139: Play Blitzbal
140: play a game before it is released

----------


## MidniteHazard

141: create an awesome action packed story
142: control ALL ELEMENTS
143: build a city from scratch
144: create all the inhabitants of that city
145: torture a DC with my mind

----------


## Emecom

146: Blow myself up in a nuclear explosion
147: Have sex as a girl (I am a guy)
148: Go on a psychedelic bus trip with The Beatles
149: Visit the Garden of Babylon

----------


## chess92

150. Go inside computer processor and fight off viruses!

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

A few from my goals list in my digital DJ (apologies in advance for any reposts):

151.  Bend a spoon with my mind
152.  Collect all 7 Chaos Emeralds
153.  Defeat Air Man
155.  Build myself a mech, fight Gurren Lagann
155.  Dodge bullets/Danmaku battle 
156.  Falcon Punch someone
157.  Fight myself
158.  Go Super Saiyan (levels 1, 2, 3, and maybe 4)
159.  Vulcan Nerve Pinch a DC
160.  Mind Meld with a DC
161.  Use the gun from Portal
162.  Find the girl of my dreams, spend a dream (maybe more than one) together
163.  Lightsaber battle
164.  Crush an eye-mounted energy detection device with my bare hand while yelling out a large number
165.  Stop time, perform Za Warudo/WRYYYYY

----------


## Karlitaki

166. Smoke Weed
167. Get High
168. Sex
169. Win something
170. love 
171. be happy
172. move to your old country or something
173. meet old friends
174. scary stuff
175. have alot of fun
176. laugh alot
177. see things that u allways wanted to see
178. see wierd things.. VERY WIERD Things..
179. wake up
180. sleep again [because of dream]

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _not so quickreply_: 



181. Explore a lot of ocean and outerspace easily.
182. Explore the perspectives of _every_thing other than me more clearly.
183. Explore everything that is me more clearly.
184. See the Blue Ridge Mountains.
185. Get the world to sing...like in "Once More, With Feeling".
186. Be helpful to someone somehow.
187. Taste otherwise untastable things.
188. Influence how I visualize things at will--black and white, illustration, first/second-person, etc. 
189. Pull off a freefall without waking up scared.
190. Time travellll.
191. Learn something.
192. Hand out endless amounts of smiles, presents, and laughter like Johnny Appleseed.
193. Have a dragon as a friend.



194. Build a home out of a mountain.
195. Then throw an awesome party there.

----------


## Ethereal

196. Command a Roman Legion into battle against an Egyptian army from the back of a Tyrannosaurus Rex.
197. Build an impossible star citadel in space, then watch it plummet to Earth.
198. Pull all the planets in your solar system into the sun.
199. Drink a song. 
200. Roam the world as the Colossus.

----------


## Cacophony

*201. Eat a porcupine and have it taste and feel like marshmallows.
202. Slap someone you dislike in the face.
203. Set your work on fire.
204. Morph into a robot that likes to eat pancakes.
205. Grow really big and eat a planet.*

----------


## acatalephobic

206. Ride on the magic schoolbus.

----------


## louie54

207. Interview a dream character
208. Jump off a sky scraper in New York City
209. Explore Bikini Bottom from SpongeBob
210. Make stuff float with my mind
211. At nighttime in the city, start at the top of a building and fly from rooftop to rooftop

----------


## Supernova

212. get a lightsaber and fight off some stormtroopers (did that once)
213. play onstage with *insert band name here*
214. execute a plot to assasinate Hitler
215. pay a visit to Burning Man at night

EDIT:

216: lead an army in a charge with the 1812 Overture playing in the backround  ::D:

----------


## onironot

217. Go to the stone age and show the cave men my Moto-Droid
218. Have sex with a cave woman.
219. Drive a Delorean with a Flux Capacitor to 88 MPH and travel to the future. 
220. Go to the cemetery and resurrect all the dead.
221. Walk 100 city blocks, slowly.

----------


## Cosmix

> 206. Ride on the magic schoolbus.



lmao, epic.

222.  To infinity and beyond
223. Ask dream to experience my feeling tone.
224. Talk to dream guide about the meaning of life.
225. Watch the building of Giza Pyramids
226. Make music.

----------


## acatalephobic

227. Invent a new color.
228. Hitchhike without fear.
229. Build a wooden sailing ship that glides through the air like a zepplin.
230. Acquire the ability to grow any plant instantaneously with my finger.
231. Save the rainforests, and build a treetop community in a small part of one.

----------


## gibsongtrs620

moongrass i will deffinately join you with your number 13

----------


## onyxfyre

232: kick justin bieber down spartaa! hole
*respawn him*
233:then falcon pawnch justin bieber in slow mo
*respawn him again*
234: Fire your lazor at him
235: force a dc to make you a cheeseburger
236: find the most wonderful woman you would ever meet!

----------


## Ametam

> 236: find the most wonderful woman you would ever meet!



237. get her to make you a sandwich

----------


## SilverBullet

238. Fight an army of spartans as a ninja and win
239. Have a slow motion gun fight with a bunch of other guys
240. Be a Zombie

----------


## Maria92

241. Relive your favorite anime/TV show

----------


## Katsuno

242. Learn Gentle Fist (Neji's technique from Naruto)
243. Have a shared LD
244. Develop my Ultimate Technique, the Awakening Fist (Hopefully good for Shared Lucid's)
245. Meet my Subconscious and ask "him" for the meaning of my life
246. Practice Parkour without being hurt, so I get better at it in RL
247. Learn to have full control over my dream
248. Get better at Chakra Control
249. Have an EPIC Naruto Style Fight against a Friend in a shared LD

----------


## Xegar

250. Drive a F1 car

----------


## Supernova

251. Quest for the holy grail, a quest leading you across the land, to a crazy old hermit who leads you to Tim the enchanter, travelling then to a cave where you slay a killer rabbit with the aid an oddly holy explosive weapon, exiting the other end of the cave to cross the bridge of death and coming upon the castle Aaaaarrrrrrggghhh, and the inevitable final battle with a particularly silly Frenchman.

----------


## macha88

252. Dream in Minecraft. Be able to create an entire dreamscape of blocks like minecraft...
253. Get completely drunk.
254. break a bunch of laws while running around naked in public

----------


## acatalephobic

255. Master any and/or every distinguishable language overnight.
256. "Zoom out" enough to see a more adequate view of the universe.
257. Open a haunted house.
258. Go to events worldwide where dancing takes place.
259. Get swallowed by a blue whale.

----------


## mattbrox

260. Get a calculator and make 2 + 2 = 5.

----------


## Inphinity

261. Assassinate Hitler at a Nuremburg rally and participate in a civil war which inevitably turns into ww2 anyway...lol

----------


## NrElAx

262. Be a character from Toy Story, animated and all.

----------


## uberyoshi

263. Visualize something in four dimensional space.
264. Own a TARDIS.
265. Learn to fly by throwing yourself at the ground and missing.
266. Make a planet out of marshmallow.

----------


## Munstaan

267. To jump the arabian border
268. look at megan fox's toe thumbs
269. to find osama bin' laden
270. to make a heaven treaty with god.
271. backflip into skinny jeans and not hurt myself.
272. to play mafia II.
273. to kill the godfather.
274. to curse out eminem then get shot.

----------


## acatalephobic

275. Use a paintbrush to draw things onto thin air [and to "help the world smear itself"].
276. Learn trapeze and other circus talents.
278. Take a nap on a cloud.
279. Live a day in the life of an insect.
280. Turn the cats of the world into dragons.

----------


## Ametam

281. invert gravity by 90 degrees, then watch as everything falls to your left or right, causing complete dustruction
282. fix gravity back to its right way, and watch as the complete destruction lands on the ground

----------


## Ceonsamea

283. Alter your own consciousness to the point of holding opinions you would not normally hold. (Evil? Change of religious views? Enjoy pain?)
284. Ask for the translation of a foreign word which you don't know consciously but have likely been told the meaning of at some point in the past. See if the subconscious can get it right.
285. Try a 'Bliss' patch (A highly addictive drug in the form of a patch on the neck, from Doctor Who)
286. Die by poison.

----------


## Sil3nt

287. Re-enact the entire Battle of Endor scene.

----------


## Ametam

> 287. Re-enact the entire Battle of Endor scene.



288. Do it in a F-16 fighter jet
289. Do it in a AEG C.IV (ww1 fighter plane)

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

While we're on the subject of sci-fi...

290.  Fight a Klingon with a Bat'leth
291.  Die and get reborn on a Cylon Resurrection Ship
292.  Get assimilated by the Borg.  What does the Collective say?
293.  Reenact the Endor scene without a fighter... just fly around and shoot lasers from your hands/eyes/whatever
294.  Block, deflect, or absorb the Death Star's giant lazor
295.  Make the Death Star transform into a giant robot and watch a 3-way fight between it, Unicron, and Super Galaxy Gurren Lagann

----------


## ultimatedood

296. BMX bike
297. Climb trees, monkey sty'
298. Use a portal gun
299. See if you can come up with a joke
300. Reenact a scene from 300





> 165.  Stop time, perform Za Warudo/WRYYYYY





301. Change the colors of things

----------


## Jac

302. Being a successful and famous singer and get on stage and sing and everybody is just mind blown
303. Breath underwater and swim with the most beautiful mairmaid
304. Fight zombies with a group of friends
305. Inject myself with the T-virus to transform to a zombie or getting eaten by one

----------


## chess92

306. Go on this website and make a goal for number 307
307.
308. Become an animal that doesn't exist.
309. Breed a dog with a fish
310. Light a gas station on fire
311. Drive a car without wheels
312. Bring someone back to life

----------


## Puffin

313. Make out with the hottest guy in the world
314. Create my own science experiment
315. Fall off a high cliff with a failing jetpack, then make it work at the last moment before impact
316. Explode
317. Fly the SS Enterprise

----------


## yuriythebest

318. sit there, doing nothing, for an hour

----------


## Raetin

319.  Be at two  places at once.
320.  Fight a colossus.

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm that two places at once I have done. well not really but thats what it felt like. I was dreaming while conscious. I was laying in my bed and could see my room and move around and I was also dreaming and seeing and feeling my dream as well.

----------


## Snowboy

321. Turn into the scariest monster you can think of and scare people at night.
322. Eat some chocolate cake.
323. Listen to a song on your iPod that your SC made.
324. Slap a cop.
325. Have the cop slap you back.
326. Get arrested for slapping the cop.
327. Take the gun from the cops arresting you.
328. Get away dramatically and Matrix-like unharmed.
329. Watch a building explode.
330. Make yourself a little kid on Christmas morning and see what you get (this will tell you how much your SC likes you - hey, SC can also stand for Santa Claus! xD)

----------


## acatalephobic

331. Watch time-lapses of the seasons changing in various parts of the world, and set it to music.
332. Conduct an orchestra that provides music for an animated scene [as in Fantasia.]
333. Win the lottery and buy people presents. I happen to like gift-wrapping things.

----------


## WolfTotem

334. Meditate and be enlightened.

----------


## Jac

Good luck on 227 lol

----------


## Raetin

335. Go through a secret temple full of traps and get whatever is in there.
336. Get away from a more perfect clone of yourself.
337. Do all 1000 ways to do in a lucid dream in one lucid dream when its completed.

----------


## Puffin

> 337. Do all 1000 ways to do in a lucid dream in one lucid dream when its completed.



That's gotta be one long-ass lucid.

----------


## Ceonsamea

> That's gotta be one long-ass lucid.



 Yeah lol, not to mention, you'd need a pretty damn good memory to remember the whole list, especially from inside the dream : D

338. Negate your sense of touch, hot feels cold, rough feels smooth, etc.
339. Alter your sense of time, so that you can believe the dream has lasted weeks. Maybe a loss of lucidity would be needed in order to truly believe it?

----------


## Coolb3rt

340: Become an alien and contact the human race and show then the cool stuff you have and brag about it and make them sad and give them one hing then leave... come back in 15 years and see if they used that to their advantage or not and if so give them a cookie (the size of a  football stadium..

----------


## Supernova

> 287. Re-enact the entire Battle of Endor scene.

----------


## acatalephobic

> Good luck on 227 lol



Touche!
I'm so happy I double-checked.  :}
Uhm..subconscious effort to allow for any unmentioned options?

341. Be part of a top-secret mission to discover the source of the world's joy.
342. Watch myself sleepwalk for a night.
343. Open a restaurant with a completely open menu.
344. Become a radio DJ and watch every reaction [simultaneously] to the songs I play--somehow.

----------


## MarkieP52

> 340: Become an alien and contact the human race and show then the cool stuff you have and brag about it and make them sad and give them one hing then leave... come back in 15 years and see if they used that to their advantage or not and if so give them a cookie (the size of a football stadium..



>_> That would be awesome...mainly making a giant cookie then whipping it out of your pocket lol

345. Transform into an animal...both predator and prey.

----------


## Coolb3rt

346: read a random book in real life then relive it in lucid dream!
347: go inside a dream character without him knowing and see where he goes...
348: this time read a book in your dream, then re-inact whatever the book says...(little different than 346)
349: taste water
350: look up and smile like in the end of a movie when it turns out ok. (who do they smile at?)
351: get very small and help the speical forces in your bed fight off the never ending forces of dust mites with their mini awesome weaponry of doom,
352: go un-noticed
353: have a heart to heart with your doctor
354: sleepwalk...
355: travel to the highest mountians and train with those short bald skillezed monks.
356: create art!
357: figure out problems that you couldent figure out in real life (because you use more of your braim while asleep, much more!)
359: do a backflip!
360: create music like insanely cool!
361:make yourself sneeze in real life
362: sleep talk

----------


## Raetin

363. Escape the curse of the grudge.
364. Go to the center of the universe and see what's there.
365. Destroy all of humanity.
366. Travel through hell all the way.
367. Explore Heaven all the way.

----------


## CarlK

368. Make someone do the moonwalk on the moon
369. Find a banana and make it taste like Doritos
370. Make random people on the street explode with your mind
371. Change the weather really fast back and forth from raining to sunlight
372. Summon a giant self destruction penis monster to run into a city
373. Sky dive starting from outer-space
374. Walk through a city and make out with every hot girl you pass

----------


## acatalephobic

375. Spend Halloween in Japan.

----------


## Ametam

376. Have a caveman war using Rocks and stick as wepons

----------


## acatalephobic

377. Spontaneously combust in slow[ish] motion.

----------


## menelvagor

378. Fluxuate space, experienced in a telescopic manner
379. Exist in multiple independant bodies/entities

----------


## SilverBullet

380. DO THIS

----------


## Cookino

381. Live in a world made of yarn.
382.Eat the universe.
383. Create a machine that fuses anything you put in it and play with it.
384.Enter a television.

The possibilities...Awesome thead!

----------


## Waterknight

385. Go back in time to a historic battle and give one side modern weopons or any type of weopon you can create.

----------


## acatalephobic

386. Meet my family in their dreams.
387. Board a steamship headed for disaster.
388. Dismantle the lottery system.

----------


## Serenity

389. Use a portal gun (not like the "Portal" portal gun though... just a gun that shoots portals)
390. Shapeshift (into anything, really).
391. Go windsurfing in the clouds.
392. Make it rain, while listening to the Beatles song, "Rain" in my dream's 360 degree sound system.
393. Make all the DC's lose their clothes (since I seem to be so often without mine...)

----------


## Raetin

394.  Strap yourself to the propeller of a helicopter.
395.  Go to a planet full of predators.
396.  See what your subconscious looks like.
397.  Think of the scariest thing that can possibly happen and fight it with your fist.
398.  Go under a rocket before blast off.
399.  Stop the rocket with only using your body. (you can fly)

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

400. Have a Thanksgiving feast with characters from your favorite TV series/movies/games/anime/etc
401. Troll a DC
402. See the source code for your dream
403. Alter the dream by editing the source code
404. Delete all the code and see what happens to the dream
405. See what's at the center of the moon
406. Fly into a black hole
407. Find the last digit of pi
408. Reenact this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3SXBirhH7s

----------


## Cookino

409. Go inside a mirror.
410. Create a complex machine.
411. Play golf with the sun.
412. Create cooking recipes.
413. Freeze then entire world and try to survive in it.
414. Cause an earthquake.
415. Shoot beams of lava from your mouth.

----------


## LucidInvader

416. Watch my Dog have sex
417. Mimick all powers on Bioshock 2
418. Go to some library off all knowledge and spend a week there where you learn everything you looked up instantly
419. Dreamshare with Obama and tell him I was god telling him how to fix the economey
420. Beat a black guy at basketball
421. Watch Create a mimick of my town in my head and be able to visit it on demand
422. Have my Language Arts teacher burned at the stake
423. Have a dream with like 5 false awakenings and all these people that talk to you about cool stuff and in the end your frustrated you can't wakeup(you know what im talking about)
424. Roundhouse kick chuck norris
425. Visit every girl that dislikes me in schools dream and Rape them, and somehow make a way they can't wakeup then ask them what the dreamt last night and do this every night for a week
426. Go into limbo but Somehow get out
427. spend 50 years in Limbo with the love of my life and alot of naked chicks
428. Make my dig so big in a dream it wraps around the world.
429. Fight in every recorded war across history, starting with world War 2 and then go backwards.
430. Get my mind to be inside the internet and irl play on Xbol live.
431. Literally eat shit and die.
423. Fuck every pretty girl I've ever met.
424. Spend a year in Dream time just living life.
425. Meet every Mexican that's ever crossed the Border
426. Find out if the Bible is legit
427. Find out what religion is right
428. Throw all the wii's out on top of the empire state building, watch them crash then burn what's left
429. Find out how to send your mind messages and tell it to do stuff like make you taller and shit
430. Meet Davinci and ask him if he likes/hates the Davinci Code
431. Be a Ezio Sidekick in Assassin Creed Brotherhood
432. Learn how to speak French fluently
433. Tell a DC about the Outside world and take his soul and put it in a unborn child and talk to him when he's 10. That would be fucking amazing.
434. See how awsome the Future is if shit doesn't hit the fan in 2012
435. Talk to DC's over other people's dreams and have them tell you stuff about that person, and knowledge he know's
436. Have bill Gates Suck the guy he stole the Windows Idea From.
437. Become a Gay-vampire that needs to give BJ's to survive. Diffrent kind of suck.
438. Telepathicly make people I know feel certain ways about me like respect me more or something.
439. Live in a Post Apotalyptic World where Nuclear Fallout caused everybody to be Superhuman
440. Play Fallout 3 From the main guy's perspective and stab your father in the throat when he takes you out of the womb
441. Have a More vivid than real life Dream, Have a Very Vivid recall of that Dream, Record a lot of awsome Porn, watch it whenever
442. Spend 3 days on the moon waiting for neal Armstrong to pick you up to carpool you to school.
443. Make myself the Main Character of every tv show,and Movie I ever watched.(unless the movie was really terrible)
444. Watch my Grandma cheat on my grandpa and have sex to finish.
445. Make a Cure for aids but have a bad recall and not remember it.
446. Get on a Plane that's heading for Atlantis.
447. Find out if Alantis existed, if it did see if they had computers then remember everything about that computer wake up tell bill gates about it Commit Suicide
448. Gamble in Vegas and win alot of money.
449. Be a friend of Doug in the Hangover
450. Live in The Ugly Americans version of New York City.
451. Watch the World Collapse on itself
452. Shoot Lasers out of my Dick
453. Figure out why girls always wear Braclets that say Peace even though there total bitches.
454. Figure Out who indeed took the cookies from the Cookie Jar
455. Be in Nick Swardsons Dream on Nick Swardsons Pretend Time.
456. Live in A very Vivid Dream where you experienced a false Awakening and lived in that Dream for what your perceive your whole life. Wake up and Experience this every night, But Become Lucid the next couple times, Go insane, Have Your Brain Filled to Peak with all this infomation and get Dementia
457. Have a Soul Entity Enter My brain but he's like a smooth talking black guy that always knows what to do.
458. Jump headfirst off the Effiel Tower and end up in Northern Spain.
459. Wake Up From Life to realize You were Dreaming The whole ti.. Cuts off in mid sentence as he just exited REM
And yea that's pretty much all I can Think of at the time

----------


## Puffin

> [Insert ridiculously long list here]



You're my idol. Thanks for all the ideas!

----------


## Trickster

460. Create a world and an alien civilization that will have evolved beyond something as mundane as some ancient belief system that subjugates and enslaves and lies to its people.

----------


## Coolb3rt

461: learn how to dougie dougie

----------


## moongrass

> 461: learn how to dougie dougie



I can teach you how to dougie! lol

----------


## LucidInvader

462: Swim in Ice
463: Go to school in a dream and actually learn new awsome things.
464. Fight off a Zombies with people from Delta from Gears of War
465. Build an Army of super chickens that dominate the landscape
466. Dream the lives of dead people. Like your Gahndi and you experience every waking moment of his life in his eyes.
467. Surf!!! on molten Lava
468. Go into another lucid dreamers dream who has little experience and say your their dream guide.
469. Extract the concious mind out of a human being and have a living, breathing vegtable, then Have an OBE and go into that body and control that body but still connected to your physical body.
470. Send a Nuke down to Atlantis
471. Play out Scenarios where everybody almost dies, like an asteroid hits earth.
472. Read Books I haven't seen yet in my dream.
473. Destroy disney studios
474. Change my body to be made out of Bottles and Become Recycle MAN!!!
475. Be in waking Life with that guy going through the Dream Togerther.
476. Somehow train my mind to give me no Dreamsigns like an aleternate Universe
477. Hibernate
478. Make a New OS
479. Become a Firefighter in the 1960's shooting witches with hoses.
480. Make Other Worlds.
481. Find out how to Jtag the Slim >.>
482. Watch people I know as a ghost and whisper in there ear and make them go crazy
483. Become Jesus
484. visit a World Of completly naked people who always had very awesome sexual features.
485. Visit Pandora as a Na'vi and as a Human then have sex with a Na'vi just to see what its like
486. Come up with alot of diffrent ways to finish this list  ::D:

----------


## Snowboy

> 468. Go into another lucid dreamers dream who has little experience and say your their dream guide.



MEAAAN!!! xD  ::lol:: 

487: Read a joke book you just somehow got in your dreams.
488: Order a pizza with weird toppings... then eat it.
489: Eat a raw egg!  :Cheeky: 
490: Cause an avalanche.
491: Watch a TV show.
492: Join that TV show.
493: Get kicked off of that TV show.
494: Sue that TV show.
495: Win the case.
496: Go to the places you've always wanted to go.
497: Stay a day over your intended visiting time and get deported.
498: Unpack a box in your new attic.
499: Explore your new weed garden.
*500*: MORTAL COMBAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (with Obama)

 :Rock out:  500 FTW!!!

----------


## Waterknight

half way there guys

----------


## LucidInvader

501. Fight a Dragon
502. Ride a Dragon
503. Have Sex with a Dragon
504. Have Dragon Skin
505. Be A fire breathing Dragon
506. Be a Water breathing Dragon
507. Watch two dragons have sex
508. Fight in a Dragon War where your a dragon rider fighting aganist evil Dragon Riders
509. Get Dragon wings
510. Have A Conversation with a Dragon Smarter than einstein
511. Marry A dragon Have Kids and read them bedtime stories of the Evil Dragons Of the East.
512. Kill the Evil Dragons of the East with Your kids.
513. Have A Society populated Caucasians, and Dragons have interacial Marrige be a problem
514. Watch To Gay dragons hold a Gay dragon Parade
515. Have Dragon Teeth and Scare Children
516. Meet a Dragon Elder and have him share his knowledge with you.
517. Become whatever your school mascot is, for me its a Dragon
518. Make out with a Dragon right after you took it to dinner
519. Be an Enslaved dragon and Revolt against the humans.
520. Fight with Dragons in world War 2
521. Remake the ending of The Chronicles of Narnia and have the animals that save the day at the end be dragons.
522. Be Shrek in Shrek 1 and watch donkey fall in love with a dragon, then cheat on the dragon while Donkey is asleep
523. Morph into a Element such as water and Fight Fire!!
524. Pick up energy off of power lines and Become ELECTRO MAN!!
525. Eat, Sleep, Love
526. Find out in a dream how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootise Pop
527. Be a Animated Character on Notebook paper.
528. Draw Dragons!!
529. Write a book in your dream Read it notice you can't read it become lucid Then publish the book irl
530. Recall Your Day while spinning and Have like a super vivid flashback and then get up look for a grading sheet and make a A+ On your next Test.
531. Literaly go up to heaven and thank god its Friday.
532. Be on Stan Lee's superhuman show and like totally suprise everybody(its on the history channel)
533. Go To places you've been in your past lives and like recall who you used to be.
534. Talk to Ostriches in clucks
535. Drop A baby and see it spout wings and fly off as a bird.
536. Kill 300 Mocking Birds with one stone
I think I've helped Contribute to this  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> 532. Be on Stan Lee's superhuman show and like totally suprise everybody(its on the history channel)



You... are... awesome.  ::D:

----------


## LucidInvader

537. Watch god make the Earth and Critize him for places you hate, help him change it.
538. Be god in Heaven and like send everybody to hell that tries to get past the gates
539. Write the Bible but replace Everytime it says god with the Devil
540. Watch A Demon army fight an angel army
541. Meet Russel Crow
542. Donate Money to good will !!!!
543. Watch the Holocaust happen from Floating Castle in the Sky
544. Live in a Floating castle in the Sky
545. Put alot of lipstick on so it covers your entire face with red
546. Reanact Everything I do in a Dream in irl
547. Nuke Your imagination
548. watch everything in the solar system happen since the begging of this solar System all the way when everybody dies and then end up 40 Years in the past of where you came from >.>
549. ROBOT fried CHICKEN
550. Have all your DC's be invisible because of a chemical in the water supply
551. Do a Back Flip on a pile bones and fall through on a bed and then makeout with your grandma
552. Teleport DC's/Objects to other peoples dream
553. Paint the Mona Lisa Except Make her look like a Thug(My friend did this)
554. Spit fire into a pool of blood
555. Be all of human Kind all at once
556. Be A British thug from the 80's that sells cannibis and you gotta go around killing cops with AK-47's that shoot Ice Rounds, All cops you kill at the last 10mins of the Dream Become zombies and then that becomes a Pandemic and you with your trusty Friends gotta go around with Baseball bats and shovels and Smash Their Brains!!!!
557. Predict all the jokes your gonna hear right before you go to watch a comedian live, get there and be really disappointed
558. Be an alien who drinks Brains
559. Have your dog be half dragon/half horse and Ride and Fly around the World with laser guns trying to survive in this apocalyptic World populated by the "Helen-Keller" generation of zombies, sure they can't see or hear but, they can through 6-foot swords at you.
560. Have Every Dream Character Be Pregnant and have the entire dream take place in a abortion clinic
561. Be in the Dark Brother Hood on Oblivion  :smiley:

----------


## LucidInvader

Thought of it had to post it  :Cheeky: 
562. Talk to a Mad scientist and have him show you some device that showed you what I guess atoms of the dream state look like.
Since all mass(in general accepted science) is made up of atoms on earth which I think is made up of energy at slower vibrations then that would mean that we might be able to view the Atoms of the Dream world at their higher Vibrations. Then We could split the Dream Atom and engulf the entire physical World wear all mass is converted into a higher vibration of energy and turned into dream atoms and physics of the Dream World. Basically 2012. No really somebody attempt this I want to know what they see  :Pissed:

----------


## menelvagor

> 557. Predict all the jokes your gonna hear right before you go to watch a comedian live, get there and be really disappointed



hahhahaah

----------


## Puffin

563. Marry your ex... on the moon!
564. Walk up the side of a building.
565. Become the most famous person in the world.
566. Eat an eyeball!

----------


## CyperAleksi

Here's a couple of what I am going to do...

567. Summon a giant spider and ride it to battle against a beenest
568. Ride a dragon named Toothless from "How to Train Your Dragon"
569. Ask your subconscious why you see so many nightmares/why you never see nightmares 
570. Face your nightmares
571. Find a guy who said it it fun to torture you and beat him up
572. Find out how long lucid you can have

----------


## Waterknight

573. Not be scared of something that scares the shit out of you in real life. (did it by accident last night and I am just now realizing it)

----------


## Snowboy

574. Become a penguin.
575. Take somebody's nose.
576. Unscrew somebody's skull off of their head.
577. Make a list of 1000 things to do in a lucid dream.
578. Make yourself move with telekinesis/levitation/&c.
579. Make a hole in your bedroom wall and see what happens.
580. Meow like a cat in front of a stranger.

----------


## acatalephobic

581. Clean a room Fantasia-style.
582. Learn martial arts.
583. Spend an afternoon in a redwood forest.

----------


## Ametam

584. Get struck by lighting
585. Snowboard on the clouds

----------


## acatalephobic

586. Make brownies and give them away.
587. Distrupt satellite transmissions with a harmonica-riff.
588. Organize a worldwide Soul Train.

----------


## SilverBullet

I got the idea from one of my weird lucids:

589. Experience 2 different worlds at the same time. Seeing one through one eye. Seeing another through the other eye.

----------


## Snowboy

590. Eat metal.
591. Sing "We Are Family" in a Japanese accent.
592. Learnt he last digit of pi.
593. Go to a Coke flyer (from a dream I had last night; I was flying with some sort of jetpack towards a landing pad that was on a giant building that had "Coke" along the side like the logo along with the color red - I missed the landing pad  :Sad:  )
594. Become a telepath.
595. Throw an awesome party!  :Rock out: 
596. Breath fire.
597. Bleep out everything you say that has the letter "e" in it.
598. Learn your mind's language.
599. Witness 2012 and live.
*600.* Go to the empty part of the Universe, where there is no light, air, time, or matter... except for _you._

----------


## Puffin

601. Superjump from one moving car to another.
602. Say something really embarrassing to a random DC.
603. Tell a DC that they're the dreamer, and that you're a DC.
604. Eat lard. Mmm.

----------


## Snowboy

> 604. Eat lard. Mmm.



 ::barf:: 

605. Make your head fall off during your newly formed band's performance.

----------


## acatalephobic

606. Be the pinball in a machine that is themed "Memory Lane"--and shows a dioramic view of your own life's memories.
607. Be the pinball in someone else's "". Just for fun.

----------


## CyperAleksi

608. Be a video game character.
609. Find a DC who seems to know more about you than yourself.
610. Find yourself, and ask if he/she is happy.
611. Be a butterfly.

----------


## gopolks

622: Play in the stanley cup

----------


## ryan777

196. Turn my enamys into my friends, and friends into enamys.
197 Take over Nexus throw Wade Barret out and kick john cenas's ass.
198 Be Raz Al Ghul and have hundreds of asasins at my desposel
199 actually purge the world of evil and wars.
200. actually drag something out of an LD

----------


## CyperAleksi

Well, I suppose ryan777's things to do are counted as 623, 624 etc.

628. Make your own world
629. Solve a problem you couldn't solve before
630. Ask a DC how to gain one million ASAP.

----------


## mazillion

I hope none of these are repeats, if so sorry.
631. Stand over your sleeping body and stab yourself. See what happens. (wake up?)
632. Eat food you have never had in real life.
633. Swap senses (taste vision, hear flavors, feel different scents etc)
634. Observe the crucifixion of Jesus?
635. See through the eyes of two people at once? Ten? A hundred?
636. Watch a video tape titled "Forgotten Memories: Ages 0-3"
637. Watch a video tape titled "Repressed Memories"
638. Redo memories, with super powers. heh.
639. Ask your DG to show you what you will look like in ten years..... Wait ten years..... What he right?

----------


## LucidInvader

640. Focus all sensation and all senses in the back of your head so you hear, see, smell etc in what feels like the back of your mind
641. 360 Vision
642. Smoke pot with every major leader in history
643. Critize all your dream characters
644. Train at a skill in your dream and become expert at it in irl,(Sniper)
645. Meet Opera and give her a present
646. Have a pre-cognitive a dream about the following day everyday, Where you find out exactly what to say and when to say it.
647. Have sex with a zombie GROSS!!!!
648. Talk in a Big Circle with all these comedians around you Discussing all the funniest jokes in the world, wake up pissing your self.
649. Be all of the Greek gods through a series of Dreams
650. Be in this Video Game where your OJ Simpson and you have to kill your wife
651. Go to Lousiana and eat fried chicken with your best black bud
652. Have pre-cognitive dreams about upcoming movies years before there even come out, tell everybody about the movie Freak Everyone out
653. Watch a DC drink a Pepsi or whatever and Pimp-slap them telling them they could of had a V8
654. Make a Human Being inside your dream And send it into the mind of a child, have the child to grow up looking like that person
655. Be OJ Simpons Wife
656. Be in a zombie apocalypse where you were with OJ simpson killing zombies that mysteriously looked like his wife
657. Do The peanut Butter dance
658. Bring All your Friends into one Dream then Talk to them tell them your dreaming, invade your teachers minds and kill them with recurring nightmares, make them insane and get a sub for the rest of the year
659. Do everything Fun in one Dream in the entire world wake up and commit suicide out of sheer boredom
660. Starting off as a Day old Baby have a pre-cognitive dream about the rest of your life, become a prophet
661. Put peanut butter on the top of Mount Everest have my dog climb it just so it can lick it.
662. Play COD Black OPS!!!!!
663. Piss in people's drinks at hawii
664. Have a series of dreams in hawii where your at some high class resort having the best time... ever
665. Have All your DC's look like you and talk like the Opposite Sex
666. Become a inventor of something that's a really good idea and market it in real life <.< 666  ::shock::

----------


## LucidInvader

667.BE JESUS (the mexican)

----------


## Zeno

668. stand in the desert with rival, have epic sand dragon showdown, while your flying, and fighting your rival at the same time, and use lots of comas.

----------


## Quark

You can do a lot of these things in real life, people!

Nonetheless, 669. Find myself.

----------


## Waterknight

> You can do a lot of these things in real life, people!
> 
> Nonetheless, 669. Find myself.



a lot of these cant be done in a dream either but oh well.

----------


## Quark

Haha, good point.

----------


## CyperAleksi

670. Play some battle card game with real monsters
671. Go inside TV
672. Do kamehameha attack
673. Vomit on someone so he/she melts
674. Do farts that generate random explosions around the place
675. Minimize yourself and go into ant nest
676. Make yourself 20 meters tall and be King Kong
677. Kill a god
678. Go to space and inside the Sun

----------


## LucidInvader

Everything is possible in a dream, the worst thing you can do is have a closed mind ^.^.

----------


## Waterknight

so you are saying it is possible to affect things in real life through dreams? You can do some nightmare on elm street stuff and pull something out of a dream into real life? not everything is possible.

----------


## CyperAleksi

679. Ride on a shark
680. Find me in the dream and tell me later about it :p
681. Play quitar which is made of molten lava
682. Play meteor tennis
683. Jump 100 meters to air
684. Point at something and say "bam"
685. Meet alien race and become it's leader
686. Vomit molten lava
687. Evolve from single cell to human in 2 minutes
688. Shoot your hands off as rockets

----------


## cyanidebaby

689. Do something similar to this with a camera crew following behind and all your most hated film characters as victims. YouTube - The Warrior King single shot fight scene

690. Play the piano amazingly in front of George Baines, smack him silly if he tries anything.
691.  Floor Snape in a single punch for tying Moony up in POA (might be included in 689 but I don't hate him, he's just a Class A twonk)

----------


## CyperAleksi

Cyanidebaby, that is a bit incorrect, it's 689 not 699. Plus, I noticed the same thing happened on page 5 so we skipped 10 numbers. Oh well...

692. Summon a random video game and try it
693. Explode
694. Clone yourself with some ninja technique or whatever
695. Make people die by snapping your fingers
696. Shoot lasers from your eyes
697. Go 10 years back in your life
698. Go 10 years later in your life
699. Go to football stadium and cause a riot
700. Unlock world's hardest lock
701. Be a chicken

Edit: Alright, it's correct now.  :smiley:

----------


## cyanidebaby

Sorry guys :'( thanks for noticing, I'll edit.

702. Make a better video for 'Misery Business'
703. Have appropriate music playing whilst you do something (like a film)
704. Bring a DC back to life with tears

----------


## Zeno

705. Jump into a volcano
706. try to make it erupt.
707. light a tennis ball on fire and throw it at stuff.
708. light something on fire and put it out with a fire extinguisher.
709. jump in a barrel that is heading down the river towards a waterfall.
710. grab onto the outside of a rocket about to launch.

----------


## dfaz3

lol how many times has sex been said? +1
711. sex.

----------


## LucidInvader

711.Be in a place where Ice is fire and fire is Ice, for example the fire is actually moving Ice and the Fire extinguisher shoots fire.
712. Watch you parents make you >.>
713. Get into a perv's as a little kid, see what happens
714. Have a video chat online on chat roulette
715. Connect to the internet in your dreams.
715. Try melatonin in your dreams to keep going down in dream levels
716. Watch Opera get laid(Highly unlikely)
717. Give opera a present and have it be a bomb
718. Play any instrument to perfection in a Orchestra, me violin, and Electric Guitar
719. Have a dream where you hear Animal Collective in the background
720. Make your own Drug
721. Invent biological agents in your dreams
722. Listen to a binural beats in a dream,I'd listen to Hibernation just to see what would happen Hibernate - $3.75 : I-Doser.com, Binaural Brainwave Doses
723. Have your life be in the dream World and your dreams be in the real world, where you fall asleep there and wake up here.
724. Dream share with some DC's in a deeper dream level
725. Become your best friend in a dream viewing you and see how they feel about you
726. Be a sperm Cell and go through there epic journey, like not as a single cell but as a person in a giants world
727. Go back to ancient china and learn Karate and become the student of some master teacher
728. Go to a world where everybody has sex nonstop
729. Be a zombie and try to find humans to kill.
730. Kill everybody in pretty much the only recurring nightmare I've ever had which is insane..
731. Exterminate White People.(Just kidding I'm white)
732. Learn how to read multi-dimensional text
733. Be Coraline in Coraline.
734. Have a nightmare on Christmas eve and it's exactly like the Movie the nightmare before christmas
735. Watch Jack Black Rock out.
736. Be in the School Of lucid Dreaming where it's exactly like the school of Rock except it's not about rock.

----------


## LucidInvader

dfaz3 you don't count it was Number 1

----------


## zeldafreak

737. Have Valve release a game on time
738. Have time control
739. Use the gun from Portal
740. Re-enact the movie Inception only do not have the DC attack you. so you are having a LD in an LD in an LD while seeing all 3 at the same time.

----------


## LucidInvader

> 737. Have Valve release a game on time.



 :Big laugh:   :Big laugh:  that is hilarious to me. I had this one dream(very recently) and I was going to gamestop to pick up Black Ops. Anyways I asked the guy if I could get the game and he said,"sorry we don't sell to people under 18." It was a law I think California was about to do, anyways I was like," I've already paid for it, " We're sorry but we can't give games to minors anymore because of the law." , " Can I at least get my money back?" , "We're sorry we can't give your money back because we would be having a business agreement about illegal property and since that's illegal we can't give your money back." I picked up a wii remoted and shot him in the face. Which when I woke up was hilarous  ::D: .

----------


## moongrass

> that is hilarious to me. I had this one dream(very recently) and I was going to gamestop to pick up Black Ops. Anyways I asked the guy if I could get the game and he said,"sorry we don't sell to people under 18." It was a law I think California was about to do, anyways I was like," I've already paid for it, " We're sorry but we can't give games to minors anymore because of the law." , " Can I at least get my money back?" , "We're sorry we can't give your money back because we would be having a business agreement about illegal property and since that's illegal we can't give your money back." I picked up a wii remoted and shot him in the face. Which when I woke up was hilarous .



wow, that sounds like a great dream!

----------


## LucidInvader

OOO
thought of this when I read my old dream.
741. Control the world around you with a remote control or Kinetic Xbox 360
EDIT:
I hope this Become's Stickied when it's finished because this is a good resource for future purposes.

----------


## CyperAleksi

742. Light yourself on fire and go around screaming
743. Chainsaw your head off
744. Jump to volcano
745. Get shot again and again and do not die
746. Smash your computer with sledgehammer
747. Ride a meteor
748. Climb to Mt. Everest with only using one arm
749. Jump to acid pool
750. Nuclear yourself
751. Eat a lollipop made of all tastes in the world

----------


## Ametam

> 743. Chainsaw your head off



744. stitch it back on with a needle and thread
745. have a picnic
756. brutally murder an ant
757. give that ant a proper burial

----------


## CyperAleksi

You jumped over 10 numbers and continued counting from my 743, AustralianFire. :s

756. Ride a T.Rex
757. Kill a T.Rex
758. Fly on a butterfly
759. Find me in a dream and kick my butt
760. Eat your house
761. Find Stephen LaBerge and thank him for the book
762. Be a computer virus
763. Do homework with your super awesome math skills (and go berserk when you fail)

----------


## Zeno

764. Blow something up, freeze time, rearrange the blowed up pieces, start time, ????, PROFIT!

----------


## Samzogenin

765. Live in the first dimension (a line without width)
766. Live in the second simension (be an infinitely flat creature)
767. Visit a universe made of antimatter
768. Be the wind
769. Be an ocean
770. Look into the ultraviolet spectrum
771. Suddenly stop the earth´s spin and watch the disaster from space
772. Swim in the sun
773. Erase television from world history
774. Breathe uncontaminated air
775. Be an alien on another planet.

----------


## rynkrt3

776. Take over and rob fort Knox.

----------


## SilverBullet

777. Catch a leprechaun.
778. Escape Alcatraz alive.

----------


## Kallz

779. Fight zombies with a Katana. ::twisted::   (I've done that in a dream, but it was't lucid)

----------


## Zeno

> 778. Escape Alcatraz alive.



That sounds fun, im gonna do that now.

----------


## LucidInvader

780. Help make aids with Nickson to release upon the Black Populace(Just kidding but I've heard of somebody say this which was so funny  :smiley:  )
781. Kill JFK
782. Take Slow, watch the world around you speed up( because your thinking slow, while everything around you is at the speed its always been, therefore, everything around you seems fast)
783. Watch Obama walk on a white rug
784. Find out who made up the word fuck and give that person a handshake
785. Be a drug Dealer to DC's selling them your made up dream drug
786. Piss on somebody who happens to be a witch and watch them melt
787. Visit every declared monument and piss on it, watch everybody around you be pissed
788. Be the Best navy seal, you only use knifes and stay underwater for 2weeks at a time, no oxygen required
789. Be a Transvestite Mermaid in the Phillipenes 
790. Go to an old western shootout and talk in a Western Accent 
791. Meet Buffalo Bill and find out he's actually a Buffalo
792. Ask my Theater Teacher Why her room always smells like Crack and why she try's to cover that up with too much perfume and why she Doesn't open the Door >.> and why she screams Crack is wack at least once a week and why I saw her sniffing some white powder when I came in early and why she Seems dazed Everyday and why she's such a bitch and why...( Continues tell out of breath)
793. Watch the Big Bang Happen(the porno)
794. Live in a Anime World
795. Trip over your pennis and casually through it over you shoulder as you walk up to make a big speech
796. Be the Alien in Alien
797. Be a human in Alien,(the one that lives)
798. Make Jesus a hot fudge Sundae and him not like it and send you to hell
799. Be one of santa's reindeer
800. Be a terrorist and shoot down some of santa's reindeer
801. Sabotage christmas by replacing all kids toys with Adult Toys(sex toys)
802. Be a kid in a violent Rape that happened on the news, but this time change it up and rape the petofile that kidnapped you
803. Train An Army of Penguins
804. Be a 2-d creature and have sex with stick figs
805. Rent an Apartment and have an epic journey of finding enough money to pay rent
806. Jizz Flames
807. Watch Animals Shave
808. Be Bambi as a 8 year old kid and watch your life spiral down as your mom becomes addicted to drugs
809. Have a click controller where you can stop time, go into the future...etc
810. Eat hair

----------


## Samzogenin

811.  Remove the spatial dimensions to get familiar with the feeling of nothingness
812. Go back in time and give a lighter to a caveman
813. Take a lighter to old Salem and get burned for being a witch
814. Play a Led Zeppelin tribute in a concert hall during the the Victorian era
815. Hug your great great great great great great great great grandparents. 
816. Watch a supernova
817. Ride down the crater of an active volcano like a water slide
818. Load the universe into a cannon. Aim it at your brain.  Fire. 
819. Turn yourself inside out
820. Jump off a ramp from a mountain on a skateboard and land in a halfpipe.

----------


## CyperAleksi

821. Create a chicken that makes dragon eggs
822. Reply to this thread with complete nonsense
823. Start World War III and end it in seconds
824. Go around the world with a zeppelin
825. Use black hole as a teleport
826. Explode 100x times in a row

----------


## Phoinix

827: Try to tap into a different part of your mind, like using a different part of your brain.

----------


## CyperAleksi

828. Go to "Nightmare City" based to all nightmares of yours and survive
829. Destroy everything in "Nightmare City" or turn things there good
830. Make your own game and go inside it
831. Headbutt someone's head off and apologise
832. Make a musical named "Nightmares are gone" (My ultimate goal maybe)
833. Have eyes on your back (100x)
834. Make a cloud castle which tastes like candy
835. Transform into a planet and devour other planets
836. Launch missiles from your ears and nose
837. Rip your arm off with your other arm
838. Go to time before the dinosaurs
839. Have a tea party with old grannies, then push "RANDOM" button on the table
840. Be a spider

----------


## CyperAleksi

841. Purge world of darkness
842. Chat with yourself about hobbies
843. Get your subconscious to actively try to get you lucid (I think it's possible somehow?)
844. Kick Super Mutant Behemoth 100 meters to air and have it shout "Stupid man!"
845. Launch your fingers as homing missiles
846. Melt yourself to floor and re-shape
847. Lit your head on fire and run to lit the Olympic fire
848. Be santa and give everybody super powers as presents
849. Grow wings and be angel
850. Grow a magical garden
851. Explore a dark cave that has a sign "Subconscious"

----------


## CyperAleksi

852. Go underwater and live in Atlantis
853. Wear sunglasses so you get supah powahs
854. Take a pen and draw things you want to summon
855. Draw stick army to paper and watch it fight another, then join the fight
856. Make a chimera
857. Use computer and see what happens
858. Go boxing with boxing gloves on fire
859. Fire nuclear bombs from Jupiter to Earth and then save Earth
860. Make a list like this in 5 minutes
861. Make your own smilie
862. Observe the evolution of Earth

----------


## acatalephobic

863. Throw a Time Travelers Club reunion meeting.
864. Make everyone outrageously synesthetic, if they aren't already.
865. Experience color blindness.
866. Organize a freeze, musical moment, and/or some other kind of public adventure.
867. Send a message in a bottle, or by balloon.
868. Receive any of the messages I sent as a kid.
869. Explore the remnants of a time capsule.
870. Spend a day in flipbook animation.
871. Collect buildings and repurpose them. [greenhouse/church/library comes to mind].
872. Host a party at a planetarium. And some other iums.
873. Make photographs move.
874. Follow a road that leads deep into a forest.
875. Perfume popsicles!

----------


## Moodyangel

679 - Be a quarterback for a football team, turn into a zombie, and eat the opposing team

----------


## Phoinix

876: Go in the walking dead show 
877: Kill a million zombie's with you katana 
878: Get bitten and become a zombie
879: Eat poeple in very grotesque and malicious ways

----------


## Phoinix

880: Make the world into Hentai Anime 
881: Have sex with a tentacle monster 
882: Practice sadism and masochism

----------


## Zeno

883. find atlantis
884. skydive
885. choose the blue pill.
886. climb a beanstalk
887. stop a tornado.

----------


## Kallz

888. Visit Zeus, Hades and Poseidon.
889. Kill yourself and see what happens.
890. Make your LD a game: train your skills, gain levels, kill monsters.

----------


## LucidInvader

> Visit Zeus, Hades and Poseidon.



Wow that movie was terrible, im assuming you watched the Lighting Theif and liked it, unlike me, that movie was just so bad  :Oh noes: 
891. Be a Nazi in the Holocaust with a Jewish best friend!! What a crazy sit-com
892. Marry your mom
893. Speak Pig Latin To latin Pigs
894. Find out who keeps leaving acid on my desk in 2nd Period
895. Over Dose on I-doser (impossible in irl)
896. Watch soundwaves come off of everything
897. Have a 6th Spidey Sense!
898. Watch the Hulk have sex with a migit
899. Watch a giant old man balls fall out of his pants
900. Use your dick as a sword

----------


## Kallz

> Wow that movie was terrible, im assuming you watched the Lighting Theif and liked it, unlike me, that movie was just so bad



That movie sucks dude, too childish, Greek mythology was offended with that  :Pissed: 

901. Go to the Sun with Icarus Wings
902. Slap Zeus in the face and say "Don't freak out bitch"
903. Go to the Dark Tower
904. Become a Necromancer, terrorize a city
905. Open an Hell Portal in the middle of city
906. Fight through the demons an conquer Hell.

----------


## Samzogenin

907. Drink the entire ocean.

----------


## Puffin

908. Barf a rainbow.

----------


## Samzogenin

> 908. Barf a rainbow.



 Nice!!!! hahahahahaha

----------


## Zeno

909. clone yourself and see if you can either controll each one differently all at once, or if its like hive mentality

----------


## zeldafreak

910. talk the tv networks into bringing back Bugs Bunny
911. Have the perfect set up for an "it's over 9,000" joke and manage to resist causing over 9,000 time paradoxes 
912. Divide by 0

----------


## MoonshoesPotter

913. Ask every DC if you can have their socks.

----------


## acatalephobic

914. Evolve and transform like a butterfly in a jar.

----------


## Zeno

915. Surf

----------


## Kallz

916. Surf in magma.
917. Jump from an airplane without a parachute and in the last second fly away.

----------


## Brunor2

918. Place bombs in a chain-like reaction across an entire city, detonate them and see one exploding after another from the air.

----------


## MoonshoesPotter

919. Play around in your favorite fictional universe.

----------


## slayer

920: Summon Catgirls

----------


## moongrass

Thankyou everyone who has been posting ideas. I had no idea it would get to almost 1000 this fast. I find this very helpful to have ideas of what to do in dreams and it is also just fun to come up with ideas. I am going to add another and this is something I have wanted to do for years now ever since hearing the song, 

921. Be in space, floating and looking down on earth while listening to Dayven Cowboy by Boards of Canada.

----------


## acatalephobic

922. Ride a radio wave.

----------


## CyperAleksi

923. Beat Sauron, The Lich King and Hulk with one hand only
924. Find out if egg or chichen came first
925. Be Grox from Spore and conquer center of the galaxy
926. Evolve from single cell to intelligent being which travels around the galaxy
927. (Experiment) find me and make me lucid, ask me the next day if I finally went lucid XD
928. Dance on the roof
929. Be devil
930. Find a cave that has been titled "Your mind" and enter it
931. Eat hamburger, then critique how lame it was to shopkeeper
932. Play a video game with a devil
933. Smile so big, the whole world sees it
934. Launch moon to another galaxy
935. Conquer the galaxies
936. Go to the center of the galaxy and see if Steve is there (from Spore)
937. Talk gibberish
938. Drink drinks which are made of lava

----------


## Snowboy

939. Trip over nothing and accidentally punch somebody while falling down.
940. Do a MEGA QUINTUPLE BACKFLIP!!!!!!!!!
942. Eat a pencil.
943.  Drink an LD supplement.
944. Post your previous experience on "Stupidest ways you missed becoming lucid"
945. Learnt he previous was a FA and bang your head on a wall.
946. Develop a thick skull from that (lol stupid pun  :tongue2: )
947. Jack a famous musician's concert and put on your own show.
948. Fight off any cops that come after you.
949. Go to Easter Island.
950. Meet the Easter Bunny on Easter Island.
951. Push over one of the stone heads on Easter Island.
952. Go to Stonehenge.
953. Serve up some McDonald's there.
954. Get rich from the McDonald's business at Stonehenge.
955. Roll in money.
956. Go rock surfing in the upper atmosphere.
957. Land on the Earth with your meteor.
958. Put on an alien suit just before you land.
959. Hope you don't burn up while landing.
960. Hope you don't break your neck upon landing.
961. Buy a cat at your local Wal-Mart.
962. Become best friends with your new cat.
963. Name it Jack
964. Take it with you on the rest of these goals.
965. Go to a cave.
966. Get lost in the cave.
967. Try to find your way out.
968. Realize you are lost and that you fail at life.
969. Moan a bit after that realization.
970. Have Jack lead you out of the cave.
971. Puke up the pencil from earlier and eat it again.
972. Eat Papa John's pizza.
973. Get some free diamonds.
974. Meet a LOL Cat.
975. Have Jack get rid of it in a funny, lol cat-like way.
976. Give Jack some food for once.
977. Meet basement cat.
978. Meet ceiling cat.
979. Meet Aristotle.
980. Learn the way of the Ancient Greeks.
981. Learn the ways of the Ancient Geeks.
982. Hack your own computer.
983. Put a virus into your own computer.
984. Realize just how pointless that is.
985. Get rid of the virus in your computer.
986. Eat the box from Papa John's.
987. Be bored.
988. Be happy.
989. Be sad.
990. Be awesome.
991. Have everyone think you're awesome.
992. Meet everybody on DV.
993. Drink the world's fizziest soda.
994. Give it to somebody else to try.
995. Become even awesomer in their eyes.
996. Become your country's leader.
997. Become the world's leader.
998. Become the world's leader.
999. Become the Universe's leader.
*1000. GO TO AWESOMEPLANET.*

I WIN!!!

----------


## moongrass

Thankyou everyone who has posted but I don't want this thread to die so lets go to *10,000!* I tried to update my original post but it said it was to old to update!

----------


## Snowboy

> Thankyou everyone who has posted but I don't want this thread to die so lets go to *10,000!* I tried to update my original post but it said it was to old to update!



D= Seriously?

1001. Rewrite the list.

----------


## moongrass

yes, I am super serious!

----------


## Snowboy

> yes, I am super serious!



Well, looks like I will have to claim 10,000 as well! Obviously not right away. I'm not writing 9,999 ideas tonight.

1002. Read the entire list to Moongrass.  :Cheeky:

----------


## mikeac

1003.  Explore the center of the Earth.
1004.  Fall through all he gas giants of the solar system.  
1005.  Create a white hole (opposite of black hole, spews out matter)

----------


## Snowboy

Quick idea, maybe you could make a thread with all of the 1000 ideas.

1006. Have an in-depth conversation about the geography of the Earth with Jack.

----------


## moongrass

yup, good Idea, i will. Is there a limit to how big a post can be?

----------


## Snowboy

You better hope there isn't!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hukif

Better ask a mod to edit your first post, don't want your new thread deleted, right?

----------


## moongrass

yeah, i would like my first post to be the first 1000 on this thread

----------


## DangerousDashie

1007. Write songs
1008. become made out of silly putty and mush my body up
1009. Eat fatty sugary foods
1010. meditate
1011. Study intellectual things

why does everyone wanna have sex in a LD? can't you do that irl if you wanted?

----------


## CyperAleksi

Yeah I don't get it why sex is mentioned so many times. Seriously.

1012. Be Donald Duck
1013. See a nightmare in a dream
1014. Blow up with that quote "WTF BOOOOOOOM"
1015. Melt your house into goo
1016. Make your own card game
1017. Go to circus as a clown
1018. Have an epic fight against all your nightmare creatures you have seen (more epic if you have many nightmares, for me it would be me vs. army)
1019. Rise up zombies and make them do a musical  ::D: 
1020. Destroy your computer in 1000 ways, 10000 if you want
1021. Ride a tornado to mars
1022. Go inside a game "Spore" and get your butt kicked by the Grox
1023. Rule galaxies
1024. Launch missiles from your shoulders
1025. Ask someone about what you should do in LD, then come put it here
1026. Grow a mustache and then rip it off
1027. Make King Kong undead

----------


## FireArcher

1028. think of an idea so incredible, just thinking about it makes your head explode
1029. come up with an incredible, best selling book idea (i'm an author  ::D: )

----------


## Waterknight

Well I love this but the sad thing is that number 1000 is a repeat

----------


## mattbrox

1030. F1 Derby

----------


## CyperAleksi

1031. Meditate
1032. Fix machines
1033. Be Terminator
1034. Be me (and suffer from the horrors of my head)
1035. Go back in time and tell yourself that you gotta kill yourself, see what happens
1036. Kill yourself in epic fight in parallel dimension or whatever
1037. Kill Dark You
1038. Play quitar which is made of water and ice
1039. Have a chat with Agent Smith
1040. Be a dinosaur
1041. Be an ape
1042. Be a cell
1043. Be a virus and spreads over the world (as in sickness, not computer virus)
1044. Figure out the rest of this list in your next lucid and post it here, so I don't have to post here anymore  ::?:

----------


## acatalephobic

1045. Find a pair of seven-league boots in a drawer somewhere.
1046. Hibernate for the winter.
1047. Change the flavor of rain at will.
1048. Turn shadows into alter egos.

----------


## Snowboy

> Well I love this but the sad thing is that number 1000 is a repeat



Damn!  :Bang head: 

I didn't know that! I will edit it now.

----------


## dreamperson

1050- invade Area 51 without getting caught

----------


## Ketsuyume

1051: Sit down in front of a piano and try to write a song.

1052: Taste and share the Paopu Fruit with Sora and Kairi

1053: Hit a floating question block and grab whatever pops out of it: Mushroom. Star, Etc...

1054: Spar with a video game character like Goku, Ryu, or Naruto.

1055: Help stupendous man fry an elementary school with a giant telescope lens reflecting the sun's light juuuuust right.

----------


## onyxfyre

1056: Portal escape (jump through portals to escape a secret agent)
1057: dream within a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream withing a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream withing a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream withing a dream
1058:force a rubiks cube to solve itself
1059:kill that person copying you in the mirror
1060: Eat a cheeseburger with your foot
1061: chainsaw barney
1062: Blow up mars so politics shutup about moving there in the future
1063: be a human paintbrush and throw yourself around in a blank area
1064: make your clock say 11:60
1065: play as a character in your favorite video game and screw up the story line
1066: make africa rich and america poor
1067: make someone you hate acctually "eat lead"
1068: grow a funny looking mustache
1069: kill the grim reaper
1070: beat micheal jackson in a dance contest
1071: kill a mocking bird
1072: Do everything listed below
1073: scream "this is sparta!!!" 
1074:defeat chuck norris

----------


## Ketsuyume

I will worship the first person who can pull off 1074.

----------


## Snowboy

> I will worship the first person who can pull off 1074.



Sure! Just gotta use some mirror armor!  ::content:: 

Going to sit back and wait for 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, 7000, 8000, 9000, and most importantly, 10,000.

1075. Defeat Bruce Lee.

----------


## Foul

> 631. Stand over your sleeping body and stab yourself. See what happens. (wake up?)



Noooooooo waaaaay!

----------


## CyperAleksi

Dreamperson just skipped one number. :/

1075. Find me, then kill me
1076. Ride a whale
1077. Ride a rocket
1078. Make a star explode
1079. Fight that thing under your bed
1080. Take blood bath
1081. Have it raining blood
1082. Make sky blood red
1083. Be made of blood
1084. Fire nuclear missiles randomly all around galaxy
1085. Have IRC chat with your subconscious
1086. Chat with a god
1087. Cause domino effect with skyscrapers
1088. Be a banana
1089. Be an orange
1090. Be a palm tree
1091. Be a coconut
1092. Be a mermaid/merman
1093. Be a dragon made of cheese
1094. Be a bomb
1095. Be Mario and go around jumping on people
1096. Find the super star powerup and then rammage through city for 10 seconds
1097. Watch TV and make stuff happen in it
1098. Be a poker card
1099. Be a sheriff and fight against bandits
1100. Make a rocket launcher with no "cooldown", with rapid fire that is. (10 rockets in 3 seconds)

----------


## Cookino

1101. Create a whole new species and help it take over the world.
1102. Ride a dragonfly.
1103. Give yourself the power to transform everything you touch into strange matter.
1104. Live a live of 75 years in one hour by speeding time up.
1105. Raise cheese pillars from the ground.
1106. Fart a devastating giant death laser and destroy the whole universe.
1107. Make a snake eat itself.
1108. Freeze the sun.
1109. Crush the whole universe in your hand.
1110. Shoot beams of rainbow-colored milk from your eyes.
1111. Travel around the whole universe 10000 times in one second.

----------


## Snowboy

1112. Go to Awesome City.
1113. Go to Awesomeland.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1114. Light people on fire with a match
1115. Light yourself on fire with a fart
1116. Be a chair
1117. Go to the bottom of the sea(s?)
1118. Fly without legs or arms
1119. Make your own dream dreamjournal
1120. Make time go faster
1121. Go to Nightmare City and become it's mayor
1122. Watch end of the world, then somehow save the world
1123. Go to another galaxy
1124. Build your own spaceship
1125. Talk to Little Sister
1126. Say hi to Big Daddy
1127. Meet Frodo
1128. Jump to volcano and end up in other side of the world
1129. Make your own starsystem
1130. Make a star
1131. Launch nuclear missile to sun
1132. Play cards and win 100000€
1133. Reply to this thread, see what replies there are in a dream
1134. Play planet tennis and "accidentally" destroy Earth
1135. Be lonely

----------


## Cookino

1136. Go to Awesomevillage.
1137. Go to Awesomeisland.
1138. Go to Awesomeconstelation.
1139. Go to Awesome Universe.
1140. Go to Awesomeshoppingmall.
1141. Go to Awesomemoviethearter.
1142. Make your own movie.
1143 .Find the meaning of life and after realising it's to late to change your life kill yourself.
1144. Eat dragon meat.
1145. Make an acid cake.
1146. Drink acid.
1147. Drink Nitroglycerin.
1148. Set a nuclear bomb on fire.
1149. Kick the earth into the sun.
1150. Make the sun's fire go out.
1151. Take a tree out of the ground by it's roots.
1152. Be a cloud.

----------


## Snowboy

> 1136. Go to Awesomevillage.
> 1137. Go to Awesomeisland.
> 1138. Go to Awesomeconstelation.
> 1139. Go to Awesome Universe.
> 1140. Go to Awesomeshoppingmall.
> 1141. Go to Awesomemoviethearter.



 ::|: 

Hey, you skipped a bunch of numbers!!

1*1*53. Go to Awesomerestraunt.
1154. Go to Awesomearcade.

----------


## Cookino

> Hey, you skipped a bunch of numbers!!



Oops, fixed.Thanks for pointing that out  :smiley: 
1155. Create your own restaurant and become a trillionaire.
1156. Answer the question "If a tree falls in the middle of the forest and there is noone to hear it will it make sound?"

----------


## Snowboy

> 1_5_ 56. Answer the question "If a tree falls in the middle of the forest and there is noone to hear it will it make sound?"



You made the mistake again.

1157. Go to Awesomefactory.

----------


## Waterknight

> 1144. Eat dragon meat.



Done this tasted like a spicy steak.

----------


## Snowboy

> Done this tasted like a spicy steak.



I wanna try it now!  :Drama:

----------


## Man of Shred

1158. Make the universe big crunch.
1159. make a new universe big bang.
1160. make multiple copies of yourself and send each one through a portal and recall every single dream simultaneously that you wind up in.

----------


## Snowboy

> 1158. Make the universe big crunch.
> 1159. make a new universe big bang.
> 1160. make multiple copies of yourself and send each one through a portal and recall every single dream simultaneously that you wind up in.



Those are pretty cool!  :smiley: 

1161. Have a Thanksgiving dinner... on Mars! (idea for shared dreamers  :wink2:  )

----------


## Ametam

1162. Have a staring contest
1163. Make scrambled eggs on the foot path outside
1164. Drink liquid concrete
1165. Drink Liquid Oxygen
1166. Drink liquid Carbon dioxide
1167. Eat glass
1168. Drink liquid Glass
1169. Drink liquid Iron
1170. Poke someone with a straw then drink their blood through that straw
1171. 360 Degrees vision
1172. Only Have one eye

----------


## SilverBullet

1173. Become giant and eat the buildings to see what they taste like.
1174. Fight an army of terminators.

----------


## DreamHacker

the most important thing to do in a lucid dream..........................................

1175. JAM WITH BILLY JOEL!!!!!!!! GO PIANO MAN GO!!!!!!

----------


## acatalephobic

*
1*1*76. Relive past dreams at will.
1177. Open a museum.
1178. Have deja vu there.
1179. Accidentally purchase a magic carpet.
1180. Speak animal sometimes.
1181. Think faster/better.

----------


## Ketsuyume

1082. (I had this thought this morning.) Pull the damn wizard hat off of the Black Mage and see what the hell their head is made out of.

----------


## Samzogenin

1083. Be the mythbusters

----------


## MadMonkey

1084. spit several gallons of gasoline out of your mouth onto someone and then light the match that happens to be in your hand on the wall and throw it on them, then walk away.

Lol I don't know why you would do that but I did one time when a gangster tried to jump me.  :tongue2:

----------


## mikeac

1085.  Be a black hole and see what you suck in.
1086.  Change genders and bitch/pimp slap the DC in front of you.
1087.  See what what it would be like to be Link Auditore de Hyrule  ::D: . (Assassin's Creed + Zelda, two greatest games of all time)

----------


## COLnop

> why does everyone wanna have sex in a LD? can't you do that irl if you wanted?



No, some of us can't  :Sad:

----------


## CyperAleksi

1088. Make your own clothes
1089. Be a rock
1090. Make worldwide virus that makes words "I AM GOD" appear to every computer
1091. Make a list of 10001. things to do in a lucid dream
1092. Mine gold
1093. Survive worldwide flood
1094. Fart nuclear missiles
1095. Evolve some single cell to intelligent being

----------


## mikeac

1096.  Explore the center of the Milky Way Galaxy.
1097.  Customize your own personal apocalypse! 
1098.  Race a beam of light to the sun.
1099.  Open a drawer and discover an entire civilization in there.
1100.  Fly to the central point of the universe.  Watch it expand, stars explode, planets revolving, galaxies swirling, pulsars spinning, etc.

----------


## Snowboy

1096. Take some melatonin pills.
1097. Run so fast that you run around the world and punch yourself in the back of your head.
1098. Make your own language.
1099. Become king of DV.
*1100*. Meet George the Talking Banana.

EDIT: Shit, mikeac beat me to it. >.< Just five seconds before I did...

----------


## mikeac

Sorry Snowboy, I beat you to it.  ::D: 





> 1096.  Explore the center of the Milky Way Galaxy.
> 1097.  Customize your own personal apocalypse! 
> 1098.  Race a beam of light to the sun.
> 1099.  Open a drawer and discover an entire civilization in there.
> 1100.  Fly to the central point of the universe.  Watch it expand, stars explode, planets revolving, galaxies swirling, pulsars spinning, etc.

----------


## Snowboy

> Sorry Snowboy, I beat you to it.



I know, I put an edit on there that said you did. >.< I'm still a little annoyed that you did that 5 seconds before me.

----------


## mikeac

Sorry.  :Sad:

----------


## Snowboy

> Sorry.



No need to apologize, I was working on the last one when an email popped up saying somebody posted on this thread. The only way you would need to apologize is if you were watching my computer screen... which would require a lot of explaining.

EDIT: Whoops, forgot to do 1101!

1101. Catch a grenade!  ::holycrap::

----------


## CyperAleksi

Shouldn't you Snowboy edit those earlier 1096, 1097 etc. to 1101, 1102 etc?
And in the last message, 1101 to 1106?  ::?: 

1102. ( I suppose it is that now?) Eat a meteor

Edit: Made it 1102.

----------


## Snowboy

> Shouldn't you Snowboy edit those earlier 1096, 1097 etc. to 1101, 1102 etc?



Too lazy. Just ignore them.  ::D: 

1103. Count to infinite. Seven times.

Grammar Nazi says: Either take the Snowboy out of your sentence or put it at the end.

----------


## CyperAleksi

Well right, whatever then?  ::?: 

1104. Fire goo from your nose
1105. Take your nose off
1106. Launch nuclear missile to space and see if it appears in another dream later on
1107. Freeze yourself, literally
1108. Steal the money of Bill Gates
1109. Be agent Smith
1110. Fight against all your Smith clones
1111. Say "one" 100 times in a row
1112. Fire nuclear missile to jupiter, see what happens
1113. Fly to heaven and back to earth
1114. Go to spider web as a tiny
1115. Go to bar and order a drink that doesn't exist
1116. Fart fire out of your butt

----------


## Snowboy

1117. Become a famous person that likes to spontaneously combust.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1118. Fire nuclear on some random people and see their reaction
1119. Grow Bob-ombs in your garden (mario bombs)
1120. Beat Luigi, then Mario
1121. Find Question Block and pop it
1122. Eat something that makes you go berserk
1123. Be a werewolf, then a bunny, then a squirrel
1124. Throw poop at people
1125. Grow wings and cut them with scissors
1126. Fly near sun and have it burn your wings, then use parachute for landing

----------


## Snowboy

1127. Try to make up a new swear word.

----------


## CyperAleksi

Here's something for our star system.

1128. Walk on Jupiter
1129. Make life born on Mars
1130. Make Pluto lava planet (isn't really a planet anymore but WHO CARES)
1131. Go to holiday on Venus
1132. Make a gym on Neptune
1133. Blow up Earth with a fart
1134. Chill out with your friends on Uranus
1135. Have an astronaut party on Saturn
1136. Kick Mercury into Sun

----------


## rynkrt3

1137.  Become elastic like strechy man or what ever.

----------


## mikeac

> No need to apologize, I was working on the last one when an email popped up saying somebody posted on this thread. The only way you would need to apologize is if you were watching my computer screen... which would require a lot of explaining.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, forgot to do 1101!
> 
> 1101. Catch a grenade!



Yeah, that would be weird... heh... *cough*

1138.  Turn iron into wood.

----------


## Snowboy

1139. Play soccer with the sun, complete with sun soccer protective gear!

----------


## Ametam

1140. Lose "the game"
1141. Tell everyone that you just "lost the game"

----------


## Snowboy

> 1*4*11.



You just messed up teh numbers! O_O

1142. Mess up teh numbers even further.

----------


## Ametam

> You just messed up teh numbers! O_O
> 
> 1142. Mess up teh numbers even further.



there we go fixed it, although i think we have totally screwed were we are actually are, i think were actually in the 1200s

spelling Nazi says: its the no teh, this isn't lolcats

----------


## Snowboy

> spelling Nazi says: its the no teh, this isn't lolcats



It is nao! Teh lolcatz r taken ova teh DV forem! Bewarez! Basement cat is teh planer of teh scheem! >=D

1143. Punch Ceiling Cat.

----------


## saltyseedog

1144. go into a black hole and see what happens
1145. 50 on 50 shared dream war
1146. eat a whole pan of weed brownies
1147. eat someones soul
1148. be a tree

----------


## Waterknight

1149. make pluto a planet

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _eureka!_: 







> Sure! Just gotta use some mirror armor! 
> 
> Going to sit back and wait for 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, 7000, 8000, 9000, and most importantly, 10,000.
> 
> 1075. Defeat Bruce Lee.







Thanks to this post for being the reasonable cause of my own personal time warp.

____. Ride a timewave.

----------


## CyperAleksi

Suppose it is 1151 now.

1151. Transform moon into cheese
1152. Be a poster
1153. Meet Elvis
1154. Be a rolling rock that never stops
1155. Go to carneval
1156. Make all clocks go crazy (more than they usually are)
1157. Make a lamp the size of Mt. Everest
1158. Be a car
1159. Be an elephant
1160. Lift an elephant with one arm

----------


## saltyseedog

1161 fight an army of elephants

----------


## Snowboy

1162. Fight an army of saltyseedogs.

----------


## SilverBullet

1163. Summon a whole building that represents your subconscious, then explore it floor by floor.

----------


## MadMonkey

1164: Fight a whole army of giant rabid gorillas with your bear hands

----------


## Snowboy

> 1164: Fight a whole army of giant rabid gorillas with your bear hands





1165. Sell your house for $1 less than you bought it.

----------


## saltyseedog

1166. make it rain marbles

----------


## Snowboy

> 1166. make it rain marbles



1167. Become a  ::rainbow::

----------


## saltyseedog

> 1167. Become a



1168. beat a dead horse  :Dead Horse:

----------


## MadMonkey

1169: run around in circles  :Oh noes:

----------


## saltyseedog

1170. dancing bananna  ::banana::

----------


## Snowboy

1171. Read this poster in the subway then realize you're standing on the tracks... to see bright lights coming your way.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1172. Levitate  ::meditate:: 
1173. Buy sunglasses  :Shades wink: 
1174. Turn to alligator  ::gator:: 
1175. Fight ghosts wearing priest suit  :Pope: 
1176. Be a cyborg  ::borg:: 
1177. Have an epic fight with huge signs  ::lolxtreme:: 
1178. Make heaven  ::angel:: 
1179. Make hell  ::twisted:: 
1180. Find out what the **** is that thing in the dark room  :vampire: 
1181. Attack a pirate ship  :Pirate:

----------


## Ametam

1182. MORE COWBELL!!!  :Cowbell: 
1183.Have a massive party  :Party:  ::breakitdown:: 
1184. Smoke DMT
1185. Inject yourself with morphine 
1186. Go into a rally race  ::rallysmile::

----------


## CliffDreamer

1187.) Create a virus and give it to the entire world
1188.) Anal probe EVERYONE

@AustralianFire: 1184 is GOOOOOODDD

----------


## saltyseedog

1189. Have an orgy with everyone on earth

----------


## CyperAleksi

1190. Be a mad scientist  :mwahaha: 
1191. Check your E-mail  ::mail:: 
1192. Go boxing  :Boxing: 
1193. Be a lock  :lock: 
1194. Split someone to two with a laser sword  :split:

----------


## saltyseedog

1195 eat a dancing muffin  ::muffin::

----------


## Coolb3rt

1196.  ::dancingcow::  eat a dancing cow

----------


## SilverBullet

1197. Fight 3 cheetahs with a katana. ( I did this in my lucid yesterday. I won  ::D: )

----------


## CyperAleksi

1198. Run against a wall as fast as you can
1199. Shoot fire with a minigun
*1200.* Go around the world with a surf board

----------


## Snowboy

> 1191. Check your E-mail



I win.

1201. Face all of CyperAleksi's nightmare creatures and beat them.

----------


## CyperAleksi

> I win.
> 
> 1201. Face all of CyperAleksi's nightmare creatures and beat them.



NOW THIS IS THE ULTIMATE CHALLENGE!  ::holycrap::  
Because: 
A) Nobody than me really knows all of my nightmare creatures
B) There is so many, it's basically one man/woman vs. army

(Btw why you quoted the E-mail thing?)

1202. Go lava-surfing

----------


## Cookino

1203. Make a gun that shoots brickwalls.
1204. Make a gun that shoots houses.
1205. Put a giant building inside a giant blender.
1206. Go to your dream control room and put a virus in the main computer that controls your dreams.
1207. Go inside a trash can and discover it goes to a secret dancing banana civilization deep underground.
1208.Cry tears of lava.
1209. Force everyone to watch the 4kids dub of onepiece.
1210. Drill your way to eath's core.

----------


## Snowboy

> (Btw why you quoted the E-mail thing?)



Because I completed the email challenge in a lucid dream.

1211. Do the Awesome Dance!  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## CyperAleksi

Aah right.

1212. Find the place where you can't help but just be happy

----------


## Snowboy

1213. Meet Nathan the Narwhal in slow motion.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1214. Go to Idea Factory of your brain and make it overload
1215. Make your own secret underground base

----------


## Snowboy

This game is getting pretty boring...

1216. Go to BiscuitVille.

----------


## SilverBullet

Not if you can think of really good things like.

1217. Get bigger than the planets and eat them.
1218. Go inside your own body and fight bacteria and viruses.

----------


## Snowboy

1219. Drink bleach.

----------


## Puffin

1220. Be a dentist for a day without wearing gloves.
1221. Beam me up, Scotty!
1222. Ride a dinosaur.
1223. Ride a spaceship.
1224. Be caught by police and escape from jail.
1225. Sink down into a gas planet.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1226. Go watch a film, then go inside it and save the day
1227. Read a comic
1228. Be a science ninja

I am really out of ideas, sorry. But I could try to manifest some from my nightmares? Someone tell what you think.

----------


## acatalephobic

1229. Master the art of camouflage. It would be neat to be able to transform into a written word or phrase and back at will.
1230. Discover I'm a long-lost something to somebody.
1231. Design each room of a mountainhouse in the funnest ways possible. Aquarium room, aviary, zero-gravity, etc.

----------


## saltyseedog

1232. be an ant and explore a grass forest with your ant friends.
1233. be an ant and fight in an ant war red against black.
1234. go through a portal with the intention of visiting a past life
1235. go to Jesus land.
1236. summon your ego as a dc and kill him
1237. kill yourself and go to heaven and battle god or jesus or something
1238. kill yourself and go to hell and battle satan
1239. make every dc in your dream look exactly like you
1240. eat all the donuts in a donut store
1241. drink windex
1242. pour windex on a donut and eat it
1243. murder the government.
1244. go into Obama's dream and make him have a nightmare
1245. turn into a flying spaghetti monster and eat yourself
1246. swim in a pool of jello
1247. go to candy land

----------


## Ametam

1248. Buy fish and chips and eat them

i did that in a lucid last night tasted just like they would in real life (i don't think my logic centre of my brain was working, otherwise i would have done something awesomer)

----------


## moongrass

IDK, if this has been said but I just did this in a lucid last night  :wink2: 

1249. Time travel (I went to 1990 to have a rave)

----------


## Inphinity

1250. Take part in a massive battle whilst Ride of the Valkryies - Wagner is playing then fly up into space and have fruits n juice - morning  playing whilst nukes fly around the planet destroying it...

----------


## Waterknight

1251. Have a chess match where each piece is a huge army that fights any army that it lands on the same space as and may or may not win

----------


## Ketsuyume

1252. Fall asleep at the beginning of the night consciously and wake up consciously. No missing memories in between.

----------


## dakotahnok

*1101: complete all 1000 things!*

----------


## Ketsuyume

How did we jump from 1252 all the way back to 1101? xD

----------


## Waterknight

> How did we jump from 1252 all the way back to 1101? xD



with this 1101 being a repeat of something I think in the 800s

----------


## saltyseedog

1253. do lsd and watch the news

----------


## CyperAleksi

Ok, I shall now take some ideas from my nightmares.

1254. Save a kid from drowning
1255. Be chased by undead-Hulk
1256. Run from unkillabe people
1257. Melt into lava
1258. Get ambushed by a ghoul/zombie
1259. Jump from a high place and land on your head

----------


## saltyseedog

1260. Be awake all night with insomnia only to wake up and find out it was a dream... and do a rc and realize it was a false awaking

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _Time travelll._: 







> IDK, if this has been said but I just did this in a lucid last night    1249. Time travel (I went to 1990 to have a rave)



#190, among others.  : }  Also I love how there are so many options from a comparably small amount of relpies. 




1261. Keep my feet on the ground, and have my head in the clouds.
1262. Run with it.
1263. Precipitate.
1264. Be the connection in a degree game.

----------


## Waterknight

> 1252. Fall asleep at the beginning of the night consciously and wake up consciously. No missing memories in between.



Umm done kind of. There was no real sleep but I did dream. I layed down one night and then after a while I started dreaming. the funny thing was that I was still awake. I suddenly had two bodies that I could control independantly. One of them was out walking around doing dream stuff and the other was laying on my bed. I looked at the clock several times which is how I knew I was awake through the whole night. One time when I looked at the clock I realized that it was time to get up so I just moved my whole real body to sit up and the dream body disappeared.

----------


## saltyseedog

> 1261. Keep my feet on the ground, and have my head in the clouds.



I know that song!

1265. eat a thanks giving dinner

----------


## Binsk

1266. Split your body into 4 separate entities then juggle yourself. 
1267. Play a quick game of baseball with the earth, then visit to see the effects you had.
1268. Go to a land of giants where they play a game of marbles with you inside the marble. 
1269. Go surfing on the surface of the sun.

Meh, all I can think of.  :tongue2:

----------


## mikeac

1270.  Play Dissidia FF using characters from other games and have more than two players fighting.

----------


## saltyseedog

1271. jump off a cliff into a portal and fly out another portal pointed up like a cannon

----------


## MadMonkey

1272. Watch the film adaptation of a book you have read before anyone actualy makes a movie based off the book.  ::D:

----------


## Waterknight

> 1272. Watch the film adaptation of a book you have read before anyone actualy makes a movie based off the book.



done but not lucid

----------


## silver2k

> 997. Become the world's leader.
> 998. Become the world's leader.



fraud!

----------


## MrTransitory

> I saw this in another forum and loved the idea and it was super helpful to give me ideas of what to do in a lucid dream but one thing it didnt have was rules so I will just make a general rule that I, and im sure the rest of he community wants only real, serious ideas. I will start off my just listing my dream goals... thankyou
> 
> 1. sex 
> 2. fly 
> 3. meet Justin Bieber
> 4. go to space 
> 5. hallucinate as if I took acid or something similar
> 6. become an animal 
> 7. be an air bender with Aang
> ...



Why on earth do you want to meet Justin Bieber? I hope it is to eradicate his existence.

----------


## moongrass

no, I just want to see him and what my mind thinks hes like.

----------


## Gr8God

196. control water & make massive tsunami muahahha
197. poop gold
199. spew diamonds
200. summonig 100 sexy celebs in front of me

----------


## Waterknight

> 196. control water & make massive tsunami muahahha



of course Ive done this take a look at my name

----------


## CyperAleksi

1277. Find a book named "Lost Memories", written by - (see who is the writer), then check out what it has inside.
1278. Ask a dream character "Who are you?"
1279. Play rock, paper, scissors
1280. Paint Mona Lisa
1281. Go to the dark closet

----------


## MrTransitory

1282. Meet Michio Kaku, and just listen to his favourite topics of discussion.

----------


## Waterknight

1283. Ask a dream character who you are

I recommend this you can get some funny answers

----------


## AFYTXR

I'm sorry if any of my ideas have been posted before, I just don't want to read 309 posts.
1284. Crash a space shuttle into NASA.
1285. Kill yourself and see what heaven is like.
1286. Throw yourself from a plane with no parachute.
1287. Rob a robber.
1288. Auto-suicide yourself.
1289. Become Morpheus (Greek god of dreams) and control peoples dreams.
1290. Post a message in this thread.
1291. Cut off your balls and see how much it hurts. (Sorry I'm just curious).
1292. Throw yourself into a never ending hole and see how much time your patience allows you to stay in there.
1293. Become the opposite sex of who you are.
1294. Create a time machine.
1295. Ask the girl you like out and see how she reacts to that.
1296. Poop.
1297. Witness the Big Bang.
1298. Witness God create the universe.
1299. Fight Darth Sidious.
1300. Lucid Dream about lucid dreaming in your lucid dream.

----------


## ruba

> Why on earth do you want to meet Justin Bieber? I hope it is to eradicate his existence.



 I think of the exact same question every single time I see a post of this moongrass.
now let's add an entry.
1301. Torture, then kill justin bieber.

----------


## Emecom

> 1291. Cut off your balls and see how much it hurts. (Sorry I'm just curious).



Wow this just ruined my day!

----------


## Emecom

> 1291. Cut off your balls and see how much it hurts. (Sorry I'm just curious).



Wow this just ruined my day!

----------


## Orkel

> 1291. Cut off your balls and see how much it hurts. (sorry i'm just curious).



cannot unsee

----------


## CyperAleksi

1302. Be that monster under your bed
1303. Be a DC's dream
1304. Be a computer
1305. Be me
1306. Be a slug

----------


## SilverBullet

1307. Go into a DC's dream.

----------


## abrandao

1308. have sex with the epic boobs girl

----------


## Genin

_As a follow-up to #1307. Go into a DC's dream_.

1309. Steal her/his ideas. (no I totally did not use inception as an inspiration for this)

----------


## Ametam

1310. Do this YouTube - Wakeboarding on Palermo's Streets only more extreme

----------


## AFYTXR

> Wow this just ruined my day!







> cannot unsee



Hey it's a dream, you can them paste them back...
.
.
.
.
I'm just kidding!

----------


## Snowboy

> 1284. Crash a space shuttle into NASA.
> 1285. Kill yourself and see what heaven is like.
> 1286. Throw yourself from a plane with no parachute.
> 1287. Rob a robber.
> 1288. Auto-suicide yourself.
> 1289. Become Morpheus (Greek god of dreams) and control peoples dreams.
> 1290. Post a message in this thread.
> 1291. Cut off your balls and see how much it hurts. (Sorry I'm just curious).
> 1292. Throw yourself into a never ending hole and see how much time your patience allows you to stay in there.
> ...



Dude... you should be able to _guess_ that those were suggested. Those are so obvious you should know that they were posted.





> I'm just kidding!



I'm scared... I could forever be genderless in my dream world. ;_;

1311. Play speed metal... on the trumpet.  :Rock out:

----------


## mikeac

1312.  Be a blanket and see who goes under you. *insert pedobear image here*
1313.  Fly through a building.  Yes.  Through it.
1314.  Intensify the effects of an explosion of a dry ice + water/mentos + cola/baking soda + vinegar bomb to equal nuke power.
1315.  Watch a quasar super super nova and see the galaxy it revolves around break apart, explode, or get sucked into a super huge black hole.
1316.  Paint a world with only your fingers.
1317.  Fight with a trademark weapon unique to you.
1318.  Turn your laptop into a psychic laptop and win the lotto and read minds with it.
1319.  Slow down time of doing something awesome (like punching someone or running away from an explosion)
1320.  Eat all the keys on your keyboard and crap out the ABCs in order.

----------


## Snowboy

1321. Throw a watter bottle at the person standing right in front of you.

----------


## mikeac

> 1321. Throw a watter bottle at the person standing right in front of you. Justin Bieber.



Fixed.

----------


## Snowboy

> Fixed.



You read my mind over the Internet!  ::content::  Although I think that was already suggested.

1322. Take a college admission test.

----------


## mikeac

Why would you take a test in a dream?  ::?: 

1323.  Pull characters out of a comic strip.

----------


## Snowboy

1324. Make a guest appearance on Family Guy... as yourself!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

1325. Get up, go to work, do nothing special but work. Repeat when waking up. Repeat all week long. x 2 Profit!

----------


## Snowboy

1326. Go to Thailand.

----------


## saltyseedog

1327. battle snowboy
1328. have a camera you can take pictures with in your dreams with and check out the pictures when ever you want in your future dreams
1329. swim in a magical river of healing energy
1330. become a rain drop, fall from a cloud into the ocean, become one with the ocean
1331. Have a book with every dream you have ever had and the pages are videos. Focusing on a page will suck you into that dream.
1332. eat a dancing bananna... alive  ::banana::

----------


## CyperAleksi

1333. Travel back in time and make it so that dancing bananas never exist
1334. Have a bunny farm
1335. Be a floor
1336. Go inside a game and let everyone know that their whole existence is just a false existence inside a false existence (if that makes sense :S)

----------


## Matte87

1337! Be a tire on a dragster. Yiihah!  ::D:

----------


## Snowboy

1338. Become a radio host.

----------


## FlyAway

1339. Matress surfing.

----------


## Bam5559

1340. Become superman and lift the empire state building
1340. Play baseball in the astroid belt with it
1341. Go to Heaven
1342. Create music and remember it when you wake up, get a record deal, and become famous
1343. Make your penis abnormaly large and go to China
1344. Laugh
1345. Kill Zuez
1346. Destroy Olympus
1347. Break dance
1348. Make your self crippled and have more appreciation for our troops
1349. Be Santa and make orphans happy
1350. Go to a library and view your family history
1351. Appriciate love
1352. Fly through space so fast that you end up in a room with Elvis and John Lennon and create heavenly music.
1353. Fart so loud that the windows of sky scrappers combust.
1354. Make love to Jennifer Aniston
1355. Kick Johnny Depp and Tom Cruise in the balls
1356. Become the Captian of the Black Pearl
1357. Become a sniper in Vietam
1358. Talk to yourself in a mirror
1359. Kick down a door and stop a drug deal
1360. Falcon Punch Capt'n Falcon
1361. Ask God what religion is correct

----------


## MadMonkey

1361. Go on an adventure with te unicorns from Charlie the Unicorn.

----------


## Trickster

1362, 1363?

replay our current time-line of the wild west: Cowboys & Indians (Native Americans or American Indians, if you prefer), with the different outcome for North America this time. 



like the movie Avatar I guess.

----------


## mikeac

1364.  Create an Assassin's Brotherhood.

----------


## MarkieP52

Attempt dream sharing....share a dream with bin Laden and convince him to give up and promote world peace.

If that works then try the same thing with Taylor Swift and convince her I am her true love and to give up music and promote me.  Promote me a lot.  Yea!

----------


## SilverBullet

1367. Use your own head as a bowling ball.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1368. Talk to as many DCs as you can
1369. Shoot ice cream out of your hands
1370. Be a skeleton
1371. Be half berry, half spider (this is from my dream some nights ago)

----------


## FlyAway

1372. Go hunting for massive spiders in an amazon jungle. ( I did that the other night. ) 
1373. Walk on walls and ceilings and see how it feels.
1374. Go sledging down Mt.Everest.
1375. Skydive off Mars to Earth.
1376. Take a bath in money.
1377. Burn money and laugh evilly > :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

1378. Play Inter-Planetary baseball. One team pitching on Mars, the batters on Earth. First base is the Moon, second is Jupiter, Third is Venus. Hitting to Mercury or Ceres is a foul. Hitting to Saturn or beyond is an out-of-park hit. Gather up some DCs and have them chase you through space with the ball after you hit. Have fun!  :smiley:

----------


## Thorim

1379. Go to an extremely far away galaxy, land on some weird looking planet and observe the species living there.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1380. Survive elevator fart extreme
1381. Go to internet
1382. Fire your lazoOOOor at yourself
1383. Falcon paunwwwwch yourself
1384. Make a scene involving "WTF BOOM"

I am pretty much out of ideas so had to use those three last ones.  :Sad:

----------


## AsLong

1385. Call a DC not Real and see their reaction!
1386. Go to an important government meeting and urinate on the prime minister (President)
1387. Slap a DC and tell them to wake up.

----------


## Matte87

1388. Transform into a snake, then eat yourself

----------


## LucidD

[QUOTE=LucidInvader;1553617]416. Watch my Dog have sex
Not trying to be a dbag but ummm why?

----------


## Cookino

1389. Fire a lazer inside a room full of mirrors.
1390. Transform your arm into an spear of energy.
1391. Build a house using a rock, a piece of paper and a banana.

----------


## DreamState66

1392. make gun which caliber is OVER NINE THOUSAAAANNND!!!!
1393. ask DC to multiply thousand times, blow up in nuke blast, reconstruct and travel to other universe through rip in spacetime made by that nukeblast
1394. assassinate yourself in the past
1395. ask your pet what does it think about you

----------


## MadMonkey

OMG I really want to try number 1394 now!

1396. Eat a dream cookie.  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> 1396. Eat a dream cookie.





1397. Visit a shady website.

----------


## MadMonkey

1398. Spray AXE deodorent on yourself.

----------


## MadMonkey

> What's up with that big, white space?



It should be the youtube video I linked to, I can see it just fine. YouTube - The AXE Effect - Women - Billions

----------


## Soulnote

1399. Slapfight with a DC
1400. Become Santa
1401. Instill pure fear into a DC by looking at them
1402. Solve a Rubik's Cube
1403. Get a newspaper showing some of your previous lucid adventures
1404. Pull a transmitter out of your pocket, and say, "Beam me up, Scotty"
1405. See what you'd look like as a different hair colour
1406. Stab someone to the point of a bloody crime scene
1407. High Speed Chase
1408. DEFCON 1
1409. A Realm not bound by normal physics
1410. Fish for a fantasy fish

----------


## Raetin

1411. Journey through your favorite books.
1412. Go to the center of the universe.
1413. Use your imagination to the limit.
1414. Learn the ways of a wizard, by getting one to teach you.
1415. Be the most wanted person in the universe.
1416. Destroy the Universe.

----------


## acatalephobic

1417. Feel what it's like to be a prism.
1418. Embark on a journey of some sort.
1419. Sing in front of a crowd.
1420. Change the voices around me at will...to a musical instrument, an animal, a smell, etc.
1421. Uncover and illuminate an ancient mystery.

----------


## CyperAleksi

1422. Go around telling DCs that you are dreaming and count how many of them believe it
1423. Make a DC start a dream journal
1424. Find your DJ in a dream
1425. Destroy your DJ in a dream  :Oh noes: 
1426. Jump through a window without breaking it
1427. Make an elf army
1428. Fire bubbles from your mouth
1429. Be Pikachu

----------


## moongrass

Just did this last night...

1430. Shrink in size and swim in a half gallon tank with sea monkeys!

----------


## MindGames

1431. Take a shit on the porch of the White House.
1432. Transform it into Obama.
1433. Hide under the boogeyman's bed, wait until he goes to bed, then jump out and scare him.
1434. Re-enact a scene from Jackass.
1435. Drink a gallon of coffee.
1436. Shit out your intestines.

----------


## nqwDE

1437. Watch Chuck Norris fir his lazer at Mr. T while he is giving Vin Diesel a cookie..

Random.

----------


## 08Wolf08

1438. Throw a party have everyone dance to Michael Jackson's 'If You Wanna Be Starting Something'
1439. BREAKDANCE! 
1440. Randomly Moonwalk across the hood of a semi truck (Been there done that!  ::D: )
1441. Run up walls
1442. CREATE MAJOR CHAOS!
1443. Blow up cop cars 
1444. Go bungee jumping at the Eiffel Tower
1445. Drive a car and crash into the White house window
1446. Lock a DC in a port-a-potty and roll it down a hill. Later go and open it see how it ends up. 
1447. Wear a Dancing Banana costume and go out into the streets chasing people and running in front of cars!  ::banana::

----------


## Cosmo

1448. Turn the dream black and white, then paint it into colour

----------


## FifthElement

1449: Force the shadows in the dream scene to reverse direction to touch the source of light.

----------


## acatalephobic

1450. Be the morning song echoing from atop a mountain that I sometimes picture when I listen to It Still Moves.

----------


## MrIrony

1451. Do a barrel roll

----------


## MrIrony

1452. Drink and drive

----------


## acatalephobic

1453. Do a barrel roll into a barrel that then rolls down a ramp and into a cannon--one that shoots out the barrel containing me; over a waterfall.

----------


## Tyronne

1454. Give your teacher detention for coming to class late
1455. Summon a dragon of your liking from another dimension
1456. Get a DC and mutate them into some kind of awesome creature
1457. Run around the world so fast you can punch yourself in the back of your head
1458. Go to the earths CORE and say "Pfft its not even hot down here"
1459. Find a leprecon punch it in the face and steal all its gold

----------


## saltyseedog

1460. get high and ride rollercoasters

----------


## Matte87

1461. Be Pikachu, and Pika the Chu out of yourself in a bathtub full of water

----------


## saltyseedog

1462. just chill in a magical healing forest

----------


## KissWithAFist

1463. Jump into Niagara Falls.  ::D:

----------


## MrIrony

1464. Bite my shiny metal ass.

----------


## urbanmilitia

1465 re create the evel kneivel wembley jump [although he does get hurt bad lol]
1466 have a fist fight with the kraken
1467 find the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow
1468 have an accident competition with mr bump
1469 do robotics with with a dancefloor full of robots

----------


## Tipharot

1470 - Break every law that you'd never want to break in the real world. No exceptions. :Eek:

----------


## MrIrony

1471. Create a cloning machine and use your newborn clone army to dominate the world

----------


## acatalephobic

1472. Kiss someone under some mistletoe.
1473. ...Have I used seven-league boots yet?

----------


## Waterknight

seven leauge boots. Hahahaha Love that book.

----------


## MrIrony

1474. Run with scissors.

----------


## MrIrony

1475. <-Transform the moon into a giant awesome face and explore it.

----------


## MrIrony

1476. Prevent your parents from making you and see what happens.

----------


## MrIrony

1477. Play an literal lead guitar.

----------


## Falsename

1478. Be on the sinking of the Titanic....sad music/Leonardo DiCaprio/annoying fiancee and old lady all included!
1479. Fly.....it's just that I can't fly! ((Is that a phychological problem? I haven't had many LD's but the ones I've had....no flying!))
1480. Make time slow down and dream time continuing as normal
1481. Carrot Cake!
1482. Create your own music
1483. !!!LOST IN SPACE!!! (spaceee spaaaccce spaaaccce) [Just be there, don't have to actually be lost in it or anything like that  :tongue2: ]
1484. Watch a mural being painted
1485. KING HIT THAT B!£(X FROM TWILIGHT!
1486. KING HIT EVERYONE FROM TWILIGHT!
1487. See if you can do that city bending thing from Inception   -  http://staticmass.net/wp-content/the...300&w=900&zc=1
1488. Make unfunny jokes as a stand up comedian and have the audience love it

Have a good one  :Shades wink:

----------


## MindGames

1489. Go on a Pokemon adventure as Ash; bang Misty, and evolve Pikachu into Raichu. (I always wanted Pokemon to be real as a kid. Next best thing =P haha)

----------


## MrIrony

1490. Create a world where every proverb is reality.

----------


## MBakke

1491. Steal Tinkerbell.

----------


## Spyguy

1492. Get an enternal mangekyou sharingan cuz it looks awesome

----------


## moongrass

> 1478.
> 1479. Fly.....it's just that I can't fly! ((Is that a phychological problem? I haven't had many LD's but the ones I've had....no flying!))
> Have a good one



It is all in what you believe will happen, If you know you can fly in a lucid dream than you will. It also helps to deepen or stabilize your dream.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

1493. Ask your subconscious what will happen in 2012.

----------


## aLucidSkater

1494. Eat my shorts.
1495. Have a cow.
1496. Then go tell Bart Simpson i did both.

----------


## Armint

1497. Listen to dubstep in your dreams and see if you have to change your pants at the end of your night.

----------


## Nufeather1

1498: destroy the world and rematerialize everything into a new world from your first thought.
1499: trip up a set of stairs (if it's been said then trip upstairs upside down)
!1500: have a shared dream with 5 people and PARTY!

----------


## MrIrony

1501. When you feel like waking up, grab ocarina of time and play song of time and get to the beginning of your dream. Repeat. Enjoy infinite LD. 

Problem, brains?

----------


## TheOrator

Kill the person you hate  ::D:

----------


## CyperAleksi

1503. Make your own computer
1504. Throw your computer to sun
1505. Buy computer worth one million
1506. Fly to moon
1057. Use moon as a football
1058. Make a cave

----------


## GMoney

1470.  Try not to wake up.

----------


## TheOrator

1471: Grow flaps under your arms like a flying squirrel and jump off a cliff.

----------


## TheOrator

1472: Conquer your fears by killing everything of what you fear (god damned spiders, when I lucid dream I will get rid of you!)

----------


## mikeac

1512 (?Could you guys count better please?): Create a serial (recurring where left off) romance/action dream.

----------


## GMoney

> 1512 (?Could you guys count better please?): Create a serial (recurring where left off) romance/action dream.



Sorry about that.  I could've sworn that the post I was replying to was 1469...maybe I was just at the bottom of the wrong page!

1513.  Actually know how to count properly.

----------


## moongrass

> 1497. Listen to dubstep in your dreams and see if you have to change your pants at the end of your night.



I actually listened to dubstep once in a LD, and it sounded like a Christmas song with wobbles! It was so awesome!

----------


## CyperAleksi

Sorry about messing numbers for good in my last post here.  :Sad: 

1514. Lift 1000 pounds
1515. Throw someone through a skyscraper
1516. Go boxing against zombies
1517. Make firework show on the sea
1518. Make your own gun
1519. Make your own plant
1520. Make your own candy
1521. Make your own clone
1522. Make your own zombie pet

----------


## TheOrator

1523. Teleport somewhere and make a conversation with the first person you see.

----------


## MrIrony

1524. Kill yourself in a ironic way.

----------


## saltyseedog

1525. mix a can full of bleach with water and drink it all

----------


## acatalephobic

1526. Shrink down and travel through the giant oregonian honey mushroom web.

----------


## MBakke

1527: Piss lava
1528: Take a dump while skydiving  :Oh noes:

----------


## SilverBullet

> 1528: Take a dump while skydiving



Oh god that made me laugh.

----------


## Plathix

1529: Base jump into the Grand Canyon
1530: Have Gerard Butler "Sparta" kick you
1531: Dive off of the wing of a plane while in flight
1532: Yell so loud that you break all the glass around you
1533: Detach a limb, regrow it and use your severed limb to beat people up
1534: Goto a mirror, find a zipper attached to your body, unzip it and see who is beneath your skin

----------


## TimO

> 252. Dream in Minecraft. Be able to create an entire dreamscape of blocks like minecraft...
> 253. Get completely drunk.
> 254. break a bunch of laws while running around naked in public



1535: Hug a creeper and let him explore and survive!

----------


## MrIrony

1536. Defeat Sephirot.



1537.Defeat Xemnas.

----------


## Snowboy

1537. Kill your 10000 (once 1000) things to do in a LD thread.

----------


## LucidTeammate

These are all probably reposts but if not...
1538. Use Sharingan in a dream to see what it feels like
1539. Have an epic fight against Sasuke as Naruto.
1540. Fight a fully hollowfied Ichigo.

Now onto ones that aren't anime-related

1541. Build a dream workshop similar to the giant planet making factory in "Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy"
1542. Make a really badass song and remember it upon waking up and singing it all day and having people ask you what song is it
1543. Play Twisted Metal xD as the driver
1544. Play golf with the planets
1545. Have a conversation with God and ask him why I don't believe in him
1546. Meet a dead person and show them the world, as I imagine it to be  :smiley: 
1547. Stop time and do whatever I please
1548. Ride a T-Rex
1549. Ride a Pterodactyl
1550. Visit Pandora, become an Avatar. (Ride the big-ass dragon thing)
1551. Open an empty book to have the next New York Times Bestseller reveal itself to me. Publish and get lots of money.
1552. A repost surely, but I must: Live in Dreamscape for an entire lifetime. Wake up with the wisdom of an old man.
1553. Throw a rock so hard it travels around the world and hits me in the back of the head.
1554. Use a Bow and Arrow. Except the arrows are buildings.
1555. Blow my nose with a solid gold Kleenex
1556. Walking around with a giant pencil and erase people from existence, or draw things into it.
1557. Have an epic boxing match with a kangaroo
1558. Walk across the Pacific while fending off a school of giant man eating sea monsters
1559. Pull all the continents together to re-create Pangaea
1560. Walk in the open while dodging pouring rain
1561. Be mentored by a superhero (Batman, Superman, etc)
1562. Be Tarzan and rescue Jane. Then do naughty things.
1563. Swing from a giant vine attached to the moon and travel the world
1564. Sit alone in the darkest of waters as a monster of unimaginable proportions is approaching, red eyes glowing. Wake up in fear feeling accomplished for some reason.
1565. Be the Facebook wall for a day just to see what it feels like being written on all the time.
1566. Consume Ambrosia (food of the gods)
1567. Impress a girl who doesn't find you interesting by immediately giving yourself superpowers of every kind
1568. Ask myself questions only the deepest parts of myself can answer
1569. Play a real game of Tron
1570. Achieve such a high level of lucidity that I start doing things in real life thinking it's a dream 

There's my two cents. I'm a newb but I have big plans  ::D:

----------


## mikeac

1571.  Hurl a neutron star at earth at faster than light speeds.
1572.  Befriend an enemy, even if it takes an epic fight to prove your worth.
1573.  Reverse gravity in order to get to the Moon.

----------


## kookyinc

1574. Punch your boss in the d!ck (in the eggs if she's a woman).
1575. Have sex with yourself... without cloning yourself. Just grow new parts.
1576. Let your inner sociopath run rampant as you ignore troubled people and kick puppies without reason.

----------


## moongrass

> 1569. Play a real game of Tron



I would love to ride on a light cycle and have a battle. that is definitely one of my personal goals!

----------


## LucidTeammate

> I would love to ride on a light cycle and have a battle. that is definitely one of my personal goals!



Yes, I am afraid I will wake up trying this from sheer excitement just from the speed of the light cycle. Hopefully not.

----------


## acatalephobic

1577. Befriend an elephant.
1578. Play closer attention to smells, and listen for background music.
1579. Find a hidden gem of a beach somewhere.
1580. Attend and/or perform at a poetry slam.
1581. Climb a stairway or ride an elevator that goes on indefinately and see where it leads.
1582. Spend a night in a museum.
1583. Reunite someone with something they had long-lost.
1584. Have a dream without dialogue of any kind.

----------


## Lonewolf8000

196. Crap in someones mouth!

----------


## Lonewolf8000

Sorry 1585

----------


## MindGames

1586. Observe the nature of the electron in the Double Slit Experiment without disrupting the interference pattern.  :wink2: 





> 1547. Stop time and do whatever I please



 Oh my god that would be so fucking cool.

----------


## DontLookDown

1587. Make a gun that shoots snowballs and fire it at people
1588. Dive deep underwater and discover new species
1589. Skateboard on water
1590. Go into death
1591. Go into a black hole and see where you end up

----------


## Raetin

1592. Talk to a Dragon.
1593. Drink a lava lamp.
1594. Go into any anime.

----------


## mikeac

1595.  Play background music in your dreams much like a movie.
1596.  Unearth Earth's crust.
1597.  Perform a ghost trick.  (Play Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective IRL to see what I mean)
1598.  Purge your darkness and from yourself and fight it to the death.
1599.  Imagine Inception if they used magic instead of guns.
1600.  Take a pill out of your pocket and force feed it to a DC.  See what happens.

----------


## SkateAntDestroy

1601. Visit a festival
1602. Giant food fight
1603. Meet the double rainbow guy and make a quadruple rainbow to see his reaction.

----------


## Binsk

1604. Go inside an active volcano and see how high it can shoot you out.
1605. Run around the world in 10 seconds and see how much of it you can recall.
1606. Jump of the Empire State building and dive into the concrete as deep as you can.
1607. Spawn a giant to use you as a skipping stone, and have him skip you across the ocean.
1608. Form a castle out of clouds until it is solid, then explore it's passageways.
1609. Rollerblade/Skateboard/anything behind a car while being towed down a freeway.

----------


## StonedApe

1610. walk into a Van Gogh painting. There's one of a house that I have in mind, don;t know the name, gonna explore the inside of the house.

----------


## Nicbit

146: have a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream...
147: kill someone
148: let justin bieber die after allergic reaction (Jan 14)

----------


## StonedApe

1614. kill justin bieber

----------


## MadMonkey

> 1595.  Play background music in your dreams much like a movie.



That happened to me once and it was epic.  :smiley: 

1601. Withstand a nuclear blast at the epicenter.

----------


## Binsk

Is it just me, or can people not count?

1615. Rearrange your face while looking into a mirror.

----------


## MadMonkey

Sorry I just read the bottom post of the page when I get linked from my email. I didn't relize there had been a nother full page of posts.

----------


## MrIrony

1616. Open Kingdom hearts.

----------


## SoulClaw

1617.Fly through the trench of the Death Star while being chased by the boulder from raiders of the lost ark.
1618.Fight Snoopy as Brian from Family Guy.
1619.Fight the Geico Gecko as Spongebob.
1620.fight the Giant Chicken from Family Guy as the Rock.
1621.have a conversation with Golem from Lord of the Rings as Yoda from Star Wars.
1622.digvolve like in season 4 of digimon where the humans turn into digimon.

----------


## jcallinor

Sorry for any repeats

1623. Fight your anti-self (a la Smith from the Matrix) and give him/her the same powers you have
1624. Share a dream and do any of the above
1625. Fly to a cafe by the Seine in Paris, order a cup of coffee and a pastry, and summon Frank Sinatra to play...... anything
1626. Meet yourself and have a conversation about your future, or philosophy, or whatever
1627. Die, and see what happens
1628. Tell off someone you hate
1629. Relive the plot of an awesome movie (Star Wars, Inception, The Matrix, Harry Potter ***the last one only because it would be cool to do)
1630. Meet your dream guide
1631. Get really deep
1632. Break into somewhere important
1633. Just chill out - anywhere
1634. Try out a different job
1635. Talk with people from the woken world differently than you usually would
1636. Morph your surroundings (Make cities fly, idk, weird shit)
1637. Stand on a skyscraper and make it jut up into the sky

----------


## MrIrony

1638. Play Song of storm inside DCs houses and watch their reaction

----------


## moongrass

> Yes, I am afraid I will wake up trying this from sheer excitement just from the speed of the light cycle. Hopefully not.



Dont think you will wake up from it or your will. Know that it is your dream and you control it!

----------


## chaspat

1639. repeat slower, faster and faster.  
1640. be a siamese twin with Steve Buscemi
1641. be a hobbit believing it's an elf. 
1642. be karl marx and jerk off. 
1643. be a drink someone is drinking. 
1644. hug justin bieber.

----------


## Littleshogunn

SORRY for  any repeats!  :smiley: 

1655. Ask a DC what they dream about.
1656. Open a portal into someone elses dream and start messing with their dream.
1657. Be the only person that can tell a lie
1658. Look into the future and see what will happen the day you wake up then see if you were right

----------


## MrPWNGE

196. Explore Hyrule Field!

197. Meet Link and Zelda or your favorite video game character!

198. Re-visit your old neighborhood!

199. Beat up old bully's!

200. Speak to/be a cat!

----------


## MrPWNGE

Oops! my mistake...

----------


## You

> 135. Go to soviet Russia (in soviet Russia, Bike rides YOU!)



omg, I did that, wasn't lucid,but defenitally one of the most err.. extraordinary and vivid dreams I've ever had. (and finally a dream where the laws of physics and biology were NORMAL for a change...)

----------


## acatalephobic

1654. Become invisible and, unnoticed, help people who are feeling invisible.
1655. Live inside a book for a while.
1656. Make rain and snow taste like honey or chocolate or something equally tasty.
1657. Travel like an echo.

And I love the nonsense these numbers make.

----------


## NoctemConArtist

1658. Shower. I'd love to feel what water feels like on the skin in a dream.

----------


## saltyseedog

1659. eat a burrito in the jungle

----------


## mattbrox

How unfair. I made this exact thread a few months before you, and it was merged with another thread. Oh well.

1660. Go into your desktop wallpaper.

----------


## chaspat

1661. tuna sandwich in hyde park

----------


## MindGames

1662. Listen to a tone that endlessly rises in pitch.

----------


## Sil3nt

1663. Pod racing on your local free way  :smiley:

----------


## mattbrox

1664. Take a photo of yourself, or something else, and look at it.

----------


## Waterknight

> 1664. Take a photo of yourself, or something else, and look at it.



interesting ive never thought of that

----------


## ultimatedood

> interesting ive never thought of that



like a mirror

----------


## Waterknight

what do you mean like a mirror?

----------


## ultimatedood

like when you see yourself in a mirror i heard it can get really strange, and i thought taking a picture could be similar. It was 2AM when I wrote that lol

----------


## Coolb3rt

1665: discover an underground civilization in a mass of caves and mines lighted by glowing rocks and explore it.

----------


## Sahadara

1666: Go 5 minutes into the future, kill myself then go back 5 minutes and wait until I see myself come out of a time machine and kill me.
1667: Do the same thing but after you get back to your original time, go 4 minutes and 30 seconds to the future and when you see your murderer self come out of the time machine kill him. Then go back in time and wait 5 minutes to see yourself coming to kill you but him get killed.

If anyone doesn't understand this I'll explain in more detail.

----------


## mattbrox

> 1666: Go 5 minutes into the future, kill myself then go back 5 minutes and wait until I see myself come out of a time machine and kill me.
> 1667: Do the same thing but after you get back to your original time, go 4 minutes and 30 seconds to the future and when you see your murderer self come out of the time machine kill him. Then go back in time and wait 5 minutes to see yourself coming to kill you but him get killed.
> 
> If anyone doesn't understand this I'll explain in more detail.



Haha paradox  :smiley: 

1668. Open a folder labeled "Secret" on your computer.

----------


## anderj101

1669. Clone yourself, then lose yourself. See if you can find yourself a few days later.

----------


## Different

1670.
Eat your own fingers and spit them out as bullets.

----------


## Coolb3rt

1671: create a person that has super powers and follow him (not controlling him) as he discovers his powers and chooses good or bad sides in third person view for the whole dream and continue the dream for days.

----------


## reckoner

1672: Push the red button.

----------


## Coolb3rt

1673: cut the green wire

----------


## MindGames

1674. Sing the State Farm jingle

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

1675. Watch your own eyes fall out.
1676. Be eaten alive by cotton candy.
1677. Summon an attack squad of wild boars.

----------


## astralpixels

1678. throw a pokeball at yourself.

----------


## mattbrox

1679. Throw The One Ring into Mount Doom.

----------


## MadMonkey

1680. Bite The One Ring off the finger of a hobbit and then fall into Mount Doom.

----------


## bust113

_1681. Put a DC through a lie detector test and make them question reality.
1682. Take over the world, then save it from yourself._

----------


## Mathius

1683. Ride a Unicorn up a rainbow into space and journey to an advanced civilization on another planet and sell them your unicorn.

----------


## IAmCoder

1684. Wake up and focus your attention, your consciousness, without diversion or deviation.

----------


## eucalyptblaze

1685. Ask a DC, or the dream itself, the secret to consistently having lucid dreams.

----------


## dr1ft

1686. Build a device to freeze time and then explore the world.

----------


## You

1686. Make gravity disappear

*if this is already posted, sorry*

----------


## Taffy

1687: Save the companion cube :O

----------


## Waterknight

1688: eat the cake

----------


## bust113

_Ok, 1688 and 1687 are the awesomenest.

1689: Have a dream that is narrated by Morgan Freeman._

----------


## You

1690: Commit dream-suicide and watch what happens 

*actually did it last night, it was um.. interesting*

----------


## Kiwi123

1691. Jump off mount everest
1692. punch a cop
1693. EAT
1695. EAT MY GIRLFRIEND
1697. Die

----------


## Kiwi123

Awesome

----------


## whiterain

1698: sit on top of a pyramid then put a funny nose on the sphinx

----------


## Caden

1699:  Have all the top Star Wars peeps in one big Good Vs. Evil battle to the death!
1700:  Have that battle again but this time fight in it too!

----------


## Supernova

1701: Participate in a battle from "Romace Of The Three Kingdoms" - which is basically the Dynasty Warriors series.
1702: go through a black hole and see where you end up.
1703: see if you can make a penrose steps or similar figure.

----------


## MadMonkey

1704. Play chess against yourself.

----------


## Mathius

1704. Blow up EVERYTHING

----------


## elucid

1705: Become the size of an atom and participate in the quantum activity.

----------


## anderj101

1706: Kill a DC and watch it re-spawn in front of you. Rinse, repeat.

----------


## Different

1707: Give birth. To yourself.

----------


## aLucidSkater

1708: streak at a crowded place and watch the DCs reactions. XD

----------


## Cookino

1709: Be made of BBQ.
1710: Make a machine that transforms everything into BBQ.
1711: Transform the world into BBQ and then eat it.
1712: Throw BBQ at a random DC.
1713: Make a gun that shoots BBQ.
1714: Ask the president of your country if he is made of BBQ.
1715: Run a restaurant that sells only... you guessed it, onions.

----------


## YoungOdie

1716: Kill a black man
1717: go back into slavery days and make black people slaves!

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by YoungOdie


1716: Kill a black man
1717: go back into slavery days and make black people slaves!



A little racist are we?_

----------


## Waterknight

actually I was thinking of going back in time today and being a huge slave owner and giving all the slaves racist last names and then coming back to this time to see a bunch of black people walking around with racist names today. 

I know its soooooooooo wrong but I still thought about it. Im sorry lord

----------


## YoungOdie

> A little racist are we?



no, just thought i would try it since i did almost everything else (:

----------


## mattbrox

> 1709: Be made of BBQ.
> 1710: Make a machine that transforms everything into BBQ.
> 1711: Transform the world into BBQ and then eat it.
> 1712: Throw BBQ at a random DC.
> 1713: Make a gun that shoots BBQ.
> 1714: Ask the president of your country if he is made of BBQ.
> 1715: Run a restaurant that sells only... you guessed it, onions.



Wow. Why are you so obsessed with, onions?
 :Cheeky:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

1718: Go freerunning with Chase Armitage! (and the other 3Run.co.uk guys too, of course)

----------


## Kaizer

1719: Eat the most delicious piece of pizza ever.
1720: Converse with a mailman

----------


## mattbrox

1721. Destroy Big Ben

----------


## Immortaleagle

> 1704. Play chess against yourself.



This is an awesome idea!

----------


## CyperAleksi

1722. Have napalm come out of your butt.

----------


## NobleDreams

1216. Talk to the moon (stars, planets etc)
1217. Go tell people I hate why they suck and pick an epic figth with them.
1218. Become a mermaid.
1219. Help people emotionally, and see if it actually will help in RL.
1220. Travel to another solar system, or create my own planet.. Where people have religions and stuff. I'll let them suprise me with wrong ideas (?) (Like: "this is our Creator" *DC holding up a detailed drawing of an apple)
1221. Play Sims2.. using Dream Characters.. And meet 'em after a while

----------


## Cookino

Noble dreams, do you mean:





> 1723. Talk to the moon (stars, planets etc)
> 1724. Go tell people I hate why they suck and pick an epic figth with them.
> 1725. Become a mermaid.
> 1726. Help people emotionally, and see if it actually will help in RL.
> 1727. Travel to another solar system, or create my own planet.. Where people have religions and stuff. I'll let them suprise me with wrong ideas (?) (Like: "this is our Creator" *DC holding up a detailed drawing of an apple)
> 1728. Play Sims2.. using Dream Characters.. And meet 'em after a while



Anyway:
1729: Be a flying fish.
1730: Kill a dragon with your thumb.
1731: Fuse a phoenix and a golem.

----------


## acatalephobic

1732. Swap bodies with my cat for an afternoon, then follow her around to see how she handles things.

----------


## Jairo0023

1216: become fire
1217: eat glass
1218: became a shadow an follow obama
1219: sleep while lucid dreaming to have a double lucid

----------


## MindGames

1737. Constantly increase your awareness and see how high a level of awareness you can achieve.

----------


## dreamskies

1738: Control the Weather

1739: Have a Lucid Dream in a Lucid Dream

----------


## redm6136

-start a fight club
-dont talk about it
-do lots of drugs with all those famous badasses that died at age 27. 
-smoke weed on the moon with jfk
-have conversations with myself, or spy on myself at a party to see how i act from an outside perspective.
-make a DC's body part bigger than the rest of their body, see how they manage. lol quadruple the size of their head watch them fail. 
-Save jesus from terrorists 
-get wasted with a bunch of elves, play russian roulette with a few of them. 
-Attend famous events
-have fun being invisible
-use mirrors as teleportation devices.
-make my own plant

----------


## bihon

1752: Continuously prank dc's around you.
1753: Transform into an arrow, shot towards an apple.
1754: Meet all favorite actors.
1755: Meet a character you created in your novel.
1756: Have tea with that character.
1757: Ask him/her if him/her likes his/herself.

----------


## NobleDreams

> Noble dreams, do you mean:



 Err.. yeah.. I'm that kind of person  :Oops: 

Anyways:
1758: Dive into a black hole and see where it leads you  ::D: 
1759: Visit a Pandora-like-planet
1760: Travel to ancient Egypt and convince them that you are god of the dream world by showing them your superpowers and stuff
1761: Convince DCs that they are the dreamer
1762: Turn in to a vampire
1763: Scare the crap out of DCs (like burry yourself in a graveyard and when they walk by, moan really load, shoot your arm out of your "grave", chase 'em and see how they will react.)
1764: Give DCs true happiness =)  Let them represent people/pets/animals you love <33

----------


## CyperAleksi

1765. Meet Dr. Ned
1766. Meet Dr. Zed
1767. Meet them at same time
1768. Make popcorn for them

----------


## You

1769: Tell a DC 'I'll see you on the dark side of the moon'
1770: Go there and meet the DC

----------


## mattbrox

1771, Go to a live Beatles concert; preferably Twist and Shout.

----------


## Cookino

1772. Revive this thread.

----------


## moongrass

1773. Have a massive battle similar to matrix.

----------


## Littleshogunn

> 1772. Revive this thread.



Also: 
1773:get someone to make this a sticky thread

----------


## BobbyLance

1774. Mate with a japanese hottie while time travelling
1775.  Beat justin bieber 'til he admits his a gay

----------


## moongrass

> 1775.  Beat justin bieber 'til he admits his a gay



That is so mean! I think some one is jealous???

1776. realize that being gay is not a negative thing.

----------


## anderj101

> 1776. realize that being gay is not a negative thing.



+1  :smiley: 

1777. Execute all the haters; mass slaughter!

----------


## Raphael

1778. Play Texas Hold Em' with Michael Myers, Jason Voorhees, Leatherface, Pinhead, and Freddy Kruegar.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

1779. Become an SNES video game character and play out an entire level as him.
1780. Become king of a society and have them build a giant statue of you!
1781. Play billiards. Except planets are the billiard balls!
1782. Become an elevator in a busy building. Trick DCs into awkward situations and see how they react! Or take it one step further and get stuck or fall!
1783. Ask a toilet how it feels about its life.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Pogswarts

> 1625. Fly to a cafe by the Seine in Paris, order a cup of coffee and a pastry, and summon Frank Sinatra to play...... anything



Yes, someone else who likes Frank!  :Cheeky: 

1784. Get from one end of a zombie infested city to the other, with only the weapons you can find on your own (no summoning/super powers).

----------


## Tripoli

1785: Create an "alien" species and have them go to war with earth. See who wins.
1786: Create another universe. Then have the 2 universes crash into eachother.
1787: Watch as the largest collision ever commences.

----------


## Raphael

1788: Fight Vegeta on Planet Namek
1789: Fly straight through the Earth and out the other side.

----------


## Tripoli

> *1788: Fight Vegeta on Planet Namek*
> 1789: Fly straight through the Earth and out the other side.



 ::banana::  :wink2:

----------


## SoulClaw

1790.have a battle where u can use anything you think of,like ultra dream powers and your foe(s) can do the same thing just like if they were someone else.

----------


## MadMonkey

1791. Go back in time and ssasinate Adalf Hitler.

1792. Go back in time and make sure the Nazis win WWII and see how the alternate timeline plays out.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raphael

Interesting contradiction there. 

1793: Visit Pandora (from the movie Avatar)

----------


## LeNoob

1794: Talk to corporate
1795: Approve Memos
1796: Lead a workshop
1797: Remember birthdays
1798: Direct workflow
1799: Micromanage
1800: Be a boss.
Sorry for that I just couldn't resist.
But really 1794: Do what Voldemort couldn't and kill Harry Potter

----------


## CyperAleksi

1801. Use your hand as a club
1802. Make your hand a light saber
1803. Play poker against Batman
1804. Visit Donald Duck
1805. Find a hidden key
1806. Find a hidden lock
1807. Combine
1808. See what's inside
1809. Figure what to do with whatever is inside
1810. Figure out 1800 uses for whatever was inside
1811. If you have a recurring DC, ask why it's recurring (more interesting if you have never seen the recurring DC, like my wolf)
1812. Destroy Internet

----------


## Ridgeline

I don't know if this is said before but..

1813. Be a decepticon (from transformers) and destroy everything on earth! > ::D: 

Well, I just watched the 1st real life Transformers movie a little while ago.. but it was in french, and I don't understand that much in french. D:

----------


## Raphael

1814: Fight a bunch of ninjas on top of a speeding bullet train going through Neo-Tokyo on a rainy night.

----------


## Waterknight

1815: get absorbed into a sentientcomputer game of your own creation like in tron. (you will be in a world that you created within a world that you created)

----------


## Gr8God

1816: Be on the moon holding a detanator to blow up the earth then press the button to watch the destruction
1817: Use the force on DC's & lifting them up & down very fast 
1818: Use the NanoSuit 2.0 from Crysis 2
1819: Spartan kick DC's off a skyscraper
1820: _Have sex with a random DC chick oh wait already done that lots_
1821: Be at the Cafe Scene on Inception (movie)
1822: Steal a baby from a DC than give it back the steal it again then throw it in front of a moving car just to see there reaction  :tongue2: 
1823: Fight Titans
1824: Go to Heaven 
1825: Have a SWAT & kill all other DC's on sight
1826: Shove a Long cuecumba up some chicks ass
1827: Take a piss on a person  ::banana:: 
1828: Falcon Punch a person
1829: Talk to DC's about birds & the bee's lol
1839: SUPer CUMSHOT  (Yea not much to say about that)
1840: Light a DC's pants on fire
1841: Play my xbox 360 in the dream
1842: Make music
1843: Create my own army Called Wilber's Force
1844: Live half a day in a LD
thats it

----------


## popcorn2245

1845: Become a dog and bite the mail man

----------


## Raphael

1846: Go to the grid in TRON and get into a lightcycle battle with the programs

----------


## Angusaurus

1847: Act out inception
1848: Act out Shutter Island
1849: Change the colours of objects/people by intention only

----------


## Polarity

1590: Sing Mr. Brownstone as Axl Roses.

----------


## popcorn2245

1591: Bring random things to life

----------


## adromera

1592 make robot versions of everyone( famous people,dc,really everyone)
1593 combine a computer virus with a parasite (a robosite) that can control machines and robots
1594 make the robosite smart and listen to you 
1595 let the robosite control the robot(from 1592) 
1596 be a lightning/electric controlling ghost(or just lightning thats movable) and control machines and robots 
1597 make a army of robosites 
1598 have sex with robot versions of lady gaga,katy perry,tamara taylor and joanne kelly at the same time  :Hug it out: 
1599 replace the dream famous people with the robot version
1600 make everyone in the world robots

----------


## Saurfang

*1601*: Play poker with Lady-Gaga and see if she has poker face

----------


## Dune624

1602.Defy the laws of physics in front of Isaac Newton and watch his reaction. ::shock:: 

... How did we get from suggestion 1800 to 1600??? (scroll up)

----------


## Angusaurus

1863: Be Alexander the meerkat!

----------


## Dune624

1864. Assassinate yourself then assassinate yourself before you could assassinate yourself. :Oh noes: 
1865. Fight God and Jesus in an epic battle.
1866. Be a Predator and hunt Aliens.
1867. Climb the impossible staircase.

----------


## popcorn2245

1868: Eat waffles

----------


## absent

1869: Steal a bank and while being chased, give the money to a random DC
1870: Inject yourself with a full load of T-virus
1871: Go to a crowded place and constantly shift gravity
1872: Fight a giant monster muffin  ::shock::

----------


## popcorn2245

1873: Put on an iron man suit and say "I'm Superman!!!" (Watch for DC reactions)

----------


## Waterknight

1874: Count all of the things to do and delet any repeated ones and fix the numbering to see how many things we really have to do.

----------


## every987

1791 Use the wipeout coarse

----------


## adromera

1876 fly on a robotic dragon
1877 replace obama with a robot
1878 replace justin bieber with a robot and let him tel everyone that hes gay

EDIT: 1878 replace justin bieber with a robot and let him tel everyone that hes gay (then is everyone 100% sure of it)

----------


## popcorn2245

1879: Call grandma on your banana phone

----------


## Cookino

1880. Trap someone's soul inside an orb and play around with it.
1881. Slice a whole building with a katana.
1882. Make a cannon that shoots bananas.
1883. Hide under a bridge and attack everyone that crosses it.
1884. Pull something from inside a picture.
1885. Materialize a giant number 7 on your hand and use it as a sword.

----------


## cyanidebaby

1886. Use a 'Machine Gun' App on the iPhone to take out zombies, then say something cheesy like 'Zombie culling? There's an App for that.'
1887. Breed vampires and dragons to make vampyragons
1888. Tame and breed Grindylow stock.

----------


## popcorn2245

1889: Play Real Life Zombies

----------


## MadMonkey

1890: take louis's pillz.  :tongue2:

----------


## Ndm

1891. Slow-motion
1892. Win the lottery
1893. Make yourself invisible

----------


## popcorn2245

1894: Sing i'm a korean

----------


## Raphael

1895: Play horse with Kobe, MJ, and Wilt Chamberlain.
1896: Battle final form Cooler with Vegeta and Goku.
1897: Fly onto a fighter jet and hang on for the ride (got the idea from the Ironman movie)

----------


## BobbyLance

1898. make a new pokemon specie named weakamon!

----------


## lucidlistener

1899. Explore my own mind.
1900. Eat someone (i know it's a repeat).
1901. Travel throughout higher dimensions.
1902. Have a massive all nude rave.
1903. Cut people to bits with swords.
1904. Meditate.
1905. Become one with the universe.
1906. Meet myself and fight/ f*ck myself.
1907. Kill all my old teachers.
1908. Sleep.
1909. Control everything physical.
1910. Make dc's headbutt each other to death.
1911. Control everything transcendental.
1912. Hangout with my dad.
1913. Smoke a cigarette.
1914. Rip off my own head.
1915. Travel to center of the earth and self destruct, resulting in a planetary explosion. 
1916. Devour children.  :smiley:

----------


## divinemission

1917 - Have a multi-layered dream

1918 - Journey to the center of the earth

1919 - Visit dead celebrities

1920 - Drink as much alcohol as you want without any repercussions

1921 - Swim in a pool of great white sharks

----------


## anderj101

1922 - Boop a DC on the nose.
1923 - Swim across an ocean and find an undiscovered island.

----------


## MagicDustin

1924: play mine craft in my dreams

----------


## BobbyLance

1925. Be in a DOTA game
1926. Be an Orc
1927. Be a Night Elf
1928. Destroy the Undead
1929. Be inside a computer
1930. Stop Arthas in joining the dark side
1931. Be darth vader's apprentice
1932. Be a suburban daredevil
1933. Carry the world
1934. Be with the wind.
1935. Clean the earth
1936. Combine PC and Mac
1937. Create the uncreated

----------


## adromera

1938 make a dc younger
1939 make a dc older
1940 use the force   on air
1941 be Obama
1942 find out if elvis is alive

----------


## SusyS

K I can't read all 23 pages right now but the ones I read are awesome. Here are some I thought of that I hope weren't already said.

1943 Go to Heaven
1944 Go to Hell
1945 Reach in your pockets and see what you pull out
1946 Ask a DC somethign about your future.
1947 Ask a DC to tell you something about yourself that you don't know
1948 Try to write something, get another DC to read it back to you. 
1949 Take any kind of drug, or all of them all at once. 
1950 Meet the Simpsons
1951 Ask a DC what the meaning of life is.
1952 Experience a new smell or new colours.
1953 Go inside my own pregnant belly to see how the baby forms. Or be the baby myself.
1954 Become really tiny and go for a ride on a cockroach, fly, etc.
1955 Go on the longest fastest waterslide ever.
1956 Sky dive without a parchute and do tons of crazy stunts.
1957 Play an intrument and be amazing at it.

----------


## acatalephobic

1958. All-star smoke&jam session. [Dan Snaith, Wayne Coyne, Kim Deal, Satomi Matsuzaki, etc.]
1959. Trap an enemy inside a painting, then giggle at them.
1960. Burn holes in reality and see what's underneath.
1961. Pull a Rip Van Winkle. 
1962. See physical representations of people's souls walking around, instead of their bodies.
1963. Build myself a cocoon and emerge as something different.
1964. Meet Henry Miller in a shady nightclub, circa 1960.
1965. Dance in a warm summer rainstorm at my old summercamp in Florida.
1966. Revisit the night I revisted summer camp, and went nighttime mushroom hunting with Jer and the white horse.
1967. Plant a tree that grows something new everytime you visit it. [Books, gumdrops, prisms, tiny cartoon animals that speak English, etc.]
1968. Re-write the Fox and The Hound to show how the two went on to snub the world's prejudices and become lifelong friends.

----------


## Coolb3rt

1969: make it night time (when the sun goes down in a lucid dream theres nothing quite like it)
1970: make some sweet piece of technology and use it in common places
1971: go to some crowded public place and find (make) a little corner or something on the bottom of the wall or somewhere good and act like you found it,  go up with people watching and pull it (whatever you make it) and watch the place that your in deflate, or unravel or leak out all over the floor and sink to the ground until whatever place you were in has turned into a pile... weither it be a train station or wallmar, or even a mall... > ::D:  imagine their faces!!!
1972: discover some space ship or alien device with some friends somewhere and histerically use it to your advantage!
1973: put on an invisible cloak on everything but something like your head or the upper half of your body...
1974: see what happens when you release the might of the undead at it's fullest.
1975: ride a pony in an elevator.
1976: jump over a little kid in a public place by his and / or her parents while their watching.


~Coolb3rt~

----------


## Mirror

1977: have sex with the female clone of yourself if you're a man and with the male clone of yourself if you're a woman.

----------


## anderj101

1978. Press the Easy Button and see what it says.
1979. Put a message in a bottle into the ocean and find it in a later dream.
1980. Drive a Delorean at 88MPH and see what happens.

----------


## BobbyLance

1981. Be Kratos
1982. Destroy fire pokers
1983. Raise aglet awareness
1984. Die because of boredom
1985. Change the google chrome logo into a poke ball
1986. Change the name of internet explorer into dora the explorer
1987. Change the name of microsoft office into microscope office
1989. Rename myself into Omega
1990. Combine Wii, PS3 and Xbox 360 to call it Pii 360

----------


## Coolb3rt

1991: go to the apple in the sky
1992:punch a baby
1993:raid a city because your favorite soccer team lost
1994: go to a dc and say "call me duty" and see if he and slash or she does infact call you duty
1995: run around the world not stopping
1996: fly in an airplane
1997: find a way to make world peace
1998: find a coconut and use all of your five sences on it
1999: party like it's 1999
2000 :MILEMARKER #WAHOO~!!!   journey with frodo through middle earth, and go where he goes as a character

----------


## Xop

2001: Finish the Mayan Calender.
2002: Colonize Antarctica
2003: Punch a penguin into orbit while in Antarctica
2004: Build/pilot the Millennium Falcon.

----------


## BobbyLance

Come on Guys! We can do this thing! Let's aim for 10,000!

2005. Destroy the concept of daylight saving time
2006. Rename Apple Inc to Mapple Inc
2007. Combine Family Guy, The Simpsons and the american dad
2008. Watch Mickey mouse and bugs bunny fight
2009. Rename iPod to eyePod
2010. Move the doomsday event from 2012 to 2031
2011. Ready the diary of mario
2012. Drink snake milk
2013. Stay on an asteroid for 3 hours
2014. Join World War XXIIV
2015. Change the mascot of Mcdonald
2016. Meet my future great great great grandson

----------


## popcorn2245

2017: Play REAL dungeons and dragons

----------


## Raphael

weakamon sure doesn't like them undead..

2018: Move the Earth using telekinesis and throw it towards the sun. Then fly back down to Earth and see the damage and chaos.

----------


## Coolb3rt

2019: be in a HUGE battle against an alien civilization that it trying to take over earth.   (for some reason I like the idea of huge battles with tons of people fighting with you... hmmm)

----------


## BobbyLance

Just Keep Pushing til we die!

2020. Revive LimeWire
2021. Buy Warcraft 4
2022. Be the ultimate lord of pogo racing
2023. Put a folder inside a folder that is inside a folder
2024. Wear a robot suit that is made out of clouds
2025. Burn all the evils of this world by the power of the Light!
2026. Time Travel into the future 1 second from now. OOPS, I think I just did it right now.

----------


## SusyS

2027 scrapbook.

----------


## Alovelyfeeling

2028: Walk the wasteland, fallout style!

----------


## Saurfang

2029: Be in Minas Tirith Battle

----------


## lilsteeler21

#infinite: Party!

----------


## popcorn2245

2031: Build a suit like iron man's

----------


## Tac86

2032. Beat up Chuck Norris.

----------


## Coolb3rt

2033: find a tutor for school
2034: go around and help people like phil conor
2035: ask a dc where they live and go to their house

----------


## Angusaurus

> 2032. Beat up Chuck Norris.



You can't do that. Not even in your dreams.

----------


## Cookino

> You can't do that. Not even in your dreams.



But what if I did this?
2036: Summon two Chuck Norris and watch them battle.

----------


## MadMonkey

> You can't do that. Not even in your dreams.



Unless your Bruce Lee.

2037: Beat up Bruce Lee.

----------


## Candlelight

> But what if I did this?
> 2036: Summon two Chuck Norris and watch them battle.



*universe explodes*

2038: Turn everything black and rebuild the environment you're in by scratch. Include _everything_.

----------


## saltyseedog

2039. Become a snowman and visit saturns ring and sit on a small spinning chunk of rock in the ring which has strong enough gravity to hold you onto it somehow.

----------


## popcorn2245

2040: Eat some waffles

----------


## whiterain

2041 finally ride the massive waterslides that have been taunting me for ages  :Cheeky:

----------


## Krake

2042. Have sex with a squid  ::angel::

----------


## sjasogun1

2043. Have an epic Naruto-style battle with Madara Uchiha, ...
2044. ...Pain, ...
2045. ...Orochimaru, ...
2046. ...Zetsu, ...
2047. ...Deidara, ...
2048. ...and of course Naruto!

----------


## Krake

2049. Play Sucker Punch and find a map,
2050. A fire,
2051. A knife,
2052. A key
2053. And something special; a mystery

I'd love to see how my quest turns out and where and how I'll find these things. Separate dream for every item.

----------


## Tyronne

2054. Fart in a coffee pot put the lid on it, then open it releasing a stream of fire
2055. Rip of all your fingers on your left hand or right hand and watch them turn into worms
2056. Rip out your heart and watch it turn into a clone of you
2057. Pile up wood lite it on fire with your mind devour the fire as if its a drink
2058. Flex your finger making a sonic boom al around you

----------


## NikolaTesla

2059. Preform Inception on yourself  :Cheeky: 
2060. Overthrow a government and claim it's lands for Sealand.

----------


## LostInMind

2061. Transform yourself in a giant so big that galaxies look like the size of a cookie
2062. Make an infinite army of Chuck Norris kill Justin bieber
2063. Eat Jupiter
2064. Make Nemesis have a tea with Princess Peach

----------


## sjasogun1

You can't make an infinite army of Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris just gives you a roundhouse kick to the face. Other than that;

2065. Make Chuck Norris fight King Leonidas

----------


## popcorn2245

2066: Help that rabbit get his Trix

----------


## anderj101

2067: Become the Coyote and catch the Roadrunner!

----------


## sjasogun1

2068: Battle Bec Noir

----------


## Taffy

2069: drop it like it's hawwwt
2069: fall down an endless staircase
2070: ride a limmosine... Up a building.
2071: eat a krabby patty
2072: make a free throw from the other side of the court
2073: Ignite the light and let it shine
2074: surrender to the evil cookie lord
2075: teach an advanced physics class

----------


## Coolb3rt

2076: this one is probabally going to be pretty long, after getting super good at lucid dreaming, and I mean super good! (lol like as good as wilding to sleep everynight and having all night lucid dreams without a problem) draw a simple map, just areas like here's a lake and here's the town and here's where my house is.. after that memorize the map (will be really easy because it has only a few things) in your next lucid dream, you will go to that town and go to your house try and notice as much detail as you can, then you will go around town and find someone to talk to, you will ask for their name and become friends. after a few nights of doing this you should be able to go into the dream place pretty easily, then you can start working on stuff like, pimpin out your house awesomely, guns and well... anything you want, for me it's a tough house and there's a forrest by a lake, and a town, there have been ufo sightings over in the east of the forrest, there has been an increasing amount of military activity over and around the place (so basically something big is going to go down soon ) but don't worry about me, because me and one of my friends have iron man suits, the rest (3) got a tank an attack copter, and a troop carrier with some local mercs in it, not to mention a gauss warthog, and that's something to do in a lucid dream!  :wink2:

----------


## EK12345

2077. Get an anal probe
2078. Gain weight
2079. Go hunting
2080. Have a big gay boat ride
2081. Make an elephant fuck a pig
2082. Be killed by death
2083. Become a zombie and turn DCs into zombies
2084. Meet the son of satan
2085. Feed a starving DC
2086. Meet a talking poo
2087. Change your appearebce
2088. Destroy Mecha- streisand
2089. Help a DC find out who their father is
2090. Stop Hussein from taking over your country
2091. Teach a DC to read while fucking chickens
2092. Chop a DCs dick off
2093. Meet a DC with a fetus on it's head
2094. Catch the mexican staring frog of southern sri lanka
2095. Have a flashback
2096. Make it summer
2097. Suck on some chocolate salty balls
2098. Get chickenpox
2099. Go to an observatory
2100. Make a clubhouse
2101. Become a prostitute
2102. Help a chef DC
2103. Obtain an evil fish
2104. Celebrate christmas with a criminal DC
2105. Meet gnomes
2106. Unfreeze a prehistoric DC

----------


## sjasogun1

2107. Count to infinity. Twice.

----------


## LxANN

2108. Find what happens after death.
2109. Beat all video games, three million times, and it never get bored.
2110. Eat all the pepperoni pizzas in the world.
2111. *Meet the funniest person on earth*
2112. MEET SPARTA THE MEAN KITTY!

----------


## Karlitaki

2113. Craziest thing find a mirror and look ur self and ask ur self what the hell am i?
2114. meet Bob Marley  :smiley: 
2115. Watch movie ( Zohan , Dazed and Confused )  ::D: 
2116. Try to make photo of ur self and see it
2117. Write a song Lyrics  :smiley:

----------


## Cosmo

2118: Pause Time

----------


## anderj101

2119. Go way back in time and pick a petal off a flower. See if this has a drastic effect on the way things are today.

----------


## Waterknight

[QUOTE=Karlitaki;1637312]2115. Watch movie ( Zohan , Dazed and Confused )  ::D: 
QUOTE]

dazeed and confused is on of my favorite movies. Richard Linklater is one of my favorite directors. I absolutley love dazed, waking life, and a Scanner Darkly

----------


## mattbrox

2120: Hug a creeper.

----------


## sjasogun1

2121: Think of 10001 things to do in a lucid dream

----------


## saltyseedog

2122: die

----------


## Waterknight

2123: Drown a fish

----------


## anderj101

2124. Log into eBay and buy everything, including eBay itself.

----------


## sjasogun1

2124: Let someone buy me and then buy the guy who bought me and see what happens.

----------


## Angusaurus

2127: Ride a dolphin

----------


## rikku28

2128: Become Rikku in final fantasy and finish her story the way it should've ended
2129: End Death Note in a better way regarding L

----------


## ShadowWriter

2129: Dictate the world

----------


## USA

2130: Climb onto the Empire State Building, jump off, land on your face without waking up.
2131: Grow a farm full of dream trees.
2132:Type an essay without it changing.
2133: Go hangliding off a cliff
2134: Run around and push people over.

----------


## sandman95

2135. Push your mind to the limit, invision god if their is one, meet death, talk to yourself, imagine yourself locked in a cell and see how long you can dream for.

----------


## ElizaLS

2136: Make a swing set appear in front of you, then learn to fly by jumping off of it.
2137: Jump off someone's roof and bounce back up like a super ball.
2138: Wake up a random DC napping.
2139: Watch TV, see what's on.
2140: Climb a redwood.
2141: Fall asleep while you're dreaming!

----------


## Coolb3rt

2142: practice a skill that you have in real life for a while and see if you get better!

----------


## CaptainPJShark

At this point, there are doubtlessly many reposts, so I'll just set up some of the stuff I'd like to do.

2143.  Have a conversation with Bruce Lee, watch him train and fight
2144.  Meet all of my idols (Whether they be videogame characters or presidents)
2145.  Try out cartoon physics
2146.  Go nuts MSPaintAdventures style
2147.  Strangle someone, just to see what it's like
2148.  See if I can play the piano better in a dream or if my skill is the same as in real life
2149.  Start a riot with the DCs
2150.  See what I can come up with creatively

----------


## Krake

2151. Inflict horrible pain on myself.
2152. Meet Cassandra and Taki from SoulCalibur and make them teach me fighting.
2153. Turn into a guinea pig and make my boyfriend cuddle with me then.
2154. Talk with my pets.
2155. Stand in a fire.

----------


## anderj101

2156. Go to Starbucks and order a Big Mac. See what they hand you!

----------


## USA

2157. Kick someone in the nuts and make them fly to the moon.

----------


## sjasogun1

2158: Give someone a nutshot (inspired by 2157)

----------


## Krake

2159. Make your dream guide give you your first pokemon.
2160. Catch many more.

I'm so mature, I know  ::angel::

----------


## Marm

1. Unlock the secrets of the Universe. I'll see what I can do from there.

----------


## CaptainPJShark

> 2159. Make your dream guide give you your first pokemon.
> 2160. Catch many more.
> 
> I'm so mature, I know



Haha, don't worry.  I was playing with LEGOs the other day.  And I've been playing Pokemon quite a bit recently too...  Being an adult seems like too much work.

2161.  Pick a fight with twenty people and win.
2162.  Throw someonething into the sun.
2163.  Throw the sun itself.
2164.  Be a dick to Hitler.

----------


## moongrass

> Haha, don't worry.  I was playing with LEGOs the other day.  And I've been playing Pokemon quite a bit recently too...  Being an adult seems like too much work..



Hahaha, I totally agree! I love legos and pokemon!

----------


## Waterknight

ive been playing pokemon too. well not really playing just restarting over and over until I get a shiny squirtle in fire red

----------


## anderj101

2165. Play Rochambeau with a DC and see who wins. (inspired by 2157 and 2158)

----------


## wyoung348

2166. Grifball?
2167. Spawn a clone of yourself through binary fission.
2168. Take over the world with Neo-you.
2169. Spawn a dark clone of yourself through binary fission. Give evil clone same (dream control) powers as yourself.
2170. Epic Super-Saiyan fight to the death.
2171. Create a mini-singularity inside a glass bottle. Sell it for billions.
2172. Become Three-Dog. Steal back your bandanna.
That's about it.

----------


## iceTwy

2173. Playing on stage with a rockstar.
2174. Practicing my guitar skills.
2175. Becoming a female
2176. Transform into Mickey Mouse & play with his friends
2177. Have a philosopher's mind

----------


## Coolb3rt

2178: glide along mountians and cliffs like an eagle with wings
2179: open someone's completely random door to a house, throw a flashbang in and look back in like 10 min.
2180: so, with a dc friend behind you, walk through a sliding glass door, he'll run into it and be like, lol wut?
2181: try to sleep walk to your dream journal and write down what you're doing in your dream at that time! XD
2182: throw your clothes off like on bruce almighty!
2183: get a little dinosaur and ride him around while watching dc's reactions!
2184: get a dc girlfriend and tell her to close her eyes, when she opens them again you're somewhere completely different and both of you are even wearing different clothes! if she still likes you... YOU'RE IN!
that's all for now  :smiley:

----------


## Coolb3rt

It's been a while so I guess I'll post again...
2185: Ask a DC's name in a dream, then look them up in RL the following day.
2186: Tell a DC that he is dreaming and prove it by doing something unrealistic, watch him kill himself by trying to do something impossible.
2187: try to do something that exhausts you'r real life body.

----------


## MarkieP52

2188: Complete a life cycle starting at calf and ending at Mayor McCheese.

----------


## Krake

> 2185: Ask a DC's name in a dream, then look them up in RL the following day.



That's really cool idea, I'd love to try that! 

But I'll have to be able to have a conversation with a DC first. I can do stuff like flying around and making people and things vanish, but I can't talk to DCs. It's so frustrating.

----------


## Seroquel

> 2152. Meet Cassandra and Taki from SoulCalibur and make them teach me fighting.



Quoted for knowledge of Taki. <3

----------


## Codename

2189: Fly over New York.

----------


## Aqua

2190. Swim in the Bermuda Triangle
2191. Go inside a volcano
2192. Go to Bikini Bottom and go jelly fishing with Spongebob.

----------


## Crow360

2193.  Create a huge luxury airship and fly around the world.
2194. Put giant guns on the airship and blow up cities.

----------


## Seroquel

> 2189: Fly over New York.



Reported to Department of Homeland Security.

----------


## Karlitaki

2195: Legalize Weed officaly .

----------


## Waterknight

2196: turn lead into gold

----------


## A_Citrus

2197: Part the waters of the Red Sea

----------


## BeeClock

2198. Come to this website while dreaming
2199. be a dream character inside a dc’s dream
2200. Stand in the centre of a collapsing building

----------


## Karlitaki

2201: come online on dreaviews.com and ban moongrass for making this thread !  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I just wonder how many times people have repeated what other people have said.*

----------


## MadMonkey

2202: Find out how many times people have repeated what other people have said.

----------


## epicdreamer72

Going to try with one piece!

----------


## sloth

I just wonder how many times people have repeated what other people have said.

----------


## Coolb3rt

2203: try to think of something that someone would actually try in a lucid dream, instead of commenting on someone else's post in the form of a number...
 :tongue2:

----------


## sloth

2204: Poo.
(Very dangerous)

----------


## Rilly

2205: Die, become a ghost, then haunt a random DC.  ::D:

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

become the internet

----------


## Csorax

> 269. to find osama bin' laden



lulz


2207. Drive the A-Team van

----------


## MrPsycho

2208. Start floating like a mage and turn walking into something useless (using a hardcore mage cape, of course)

----------


## MindGames

2209. Fast-forward to the technological Singularity. Merge your consciousness into the data grid.

----------


## Tyronne

2210: Blow yourself up into a million pieces then in third person view watch your body put itself back together haha  :smiley:

----------


## Coolb3rt

2211: go and kill the main character in a movie/tv series that the main character can't die

----------


## Kona

2212: Ride a moose into battle against 12 Evas.

----------


## Reclypso

2213: drink the jelly out of the jellyfish in spongebob and have a psychedelic trip
2214: be someone's imaginary friend in an alternate universe
2215: go to a gravediggaz concert
2216: be the one who goes insane in higurashi

----------


## MatrixMaster92

> 2210: Blow yourself up into a million pieces then in third person view watch your body put itself back together haha



Sounds like Terminator II.

----------


## fautzo

2217: Follow along with the pre-meditated plot of your dream (AKA go with the flow)
2218: Do dream experiments
2219: Interact with Dc's, see what they do!

----------


## Soulnote

> 2205: Die, become a ghost, then haunt a random DC.



2220: Haunt at a graveyard
2221: Breathe in a ghost
2222: Go ghost hunting
2223: Become a ghost
2224: SLAP PEOPLEZZ!!!
2225: Ask a DC questions, like their name, what they work as, what shows they like, I wanna see how they answer

Thanks for the ghost ideas Rilly  :tongue2:

----------


## BFTBG

2026:Fight in a warhammer 40k battle

----------


## Rilly

> Thanks for the ghost ideas Rilly



Any time.  ::content:: 

2227: Possess someone as a ghost.

----------


## Soulnote

2228: Talk to the ghosts of dead famous people or your family
2229: Absorb ghosts to gain power  :tongue2: 
2230: See if ghosts really are intangible, slap a ghost  :smiley:

----------


## Rekhyt12

2231: Take over the world in the name of Communism and Metal (As in the music genre)

----------


## Dreamerb90

2232: Meet Carl Sagan
2233: Travel through cosmos with Carl Sagan
2234: Have a philosophical conversation with Carl Sagan
2235: Smoke with Carl Sagan
2236: Bring Carl Sagan back to life and show him how far we have come.
(This thread needed more Sagan)

----------


## fautzo

> 2231: Take over the world in the name of Communism and Metal (As in the music genre)



I like the way you think...

----------


## Waterknight

2237: Summon a girl that you could never be with in real life and hang out with her. (or a guy for you girls)

----------


## Betropper

2238: Kill a random DC and see how the other DCs react.
2239: Talk to god and ask him how to stay lucid.
2240: Eat the universe and see what happens.
2241: Be a mime, but your invisible objects actually work.

----------


## Karlitaki

2242: meet with ur self and [smoke weed] or talk with ur self.

----------


## Waterknight

2243: fight a copy of yourself made out of crystal.

----------


## Dancr

shall we are list on animes please?

----------


## sloth

Initiate a dream inside a dream, and then initiate a dream inside that until finally you die. You just die.

----------


## Cookino

2245. Be SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!

----------


## MindGames

2246. Cease to exist at all.

----------


## bihon

2247: Alchemy, Transmutation Circles, Battle with Homonculi, yeah you know what I'm talking about - Fullmetal Alchemist !! > ::D:

----------


## CuriosityOfLife

2248: Meditate and then astrally project oneself out of the physical body.

----------


## Zoth

2249: communicate with my dream guide like anytime > build a city together > create my own philosophy and morals > blend in and live amongst my dc followers

----------


## Aqua

2250: Summon every DV member who is dreaming at that time.

----------


## NrElAx

2251: Re-do my life from age 16 and on.

----------


## Metalconch

2252: time travel to the future to see what your mind creates.

The owner of this thread should make a top 10 haha

----------


## Oneironautic

2253- eat a cake

No one said they had to be the most interesting of dream goals  :smiley:

----------


## popcorn2245

22354. Watch some TV

----------


## Kahleb

2255: Create your own ragdoll and toss it around. I've done it before, it felt like jello.

----------


## fOrceez

2256: Summon Yoda and have an epic D&M

----------


## Puffin

2256. Rock out with your favourite band.
2257. Have Superman's powers, and then fight him. Who will win?
2258. Go skydiving with Justin Beiber, then break his parachute on the way down.

----------


## popcorn2245

2259: Give yourself super strength then slap someone  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

2260: Put the worlds largest mentos into the worlds largest bottle of soda.

----------


## fOrceez

^and then shake it!

----------


## goh13

2261- See through the eyes of your favourite video game character.

Can’t wait to be Kratos from GOW  ::D:

----------


## Siphorix

2262- Worlds largest orgy [with you being the only male] .. Vise Vera for girls (lol) ..

----------


## popcorn2245

2263: Survive a horde of undead zombies  :wink2:

----------


## Alpha502

2264: Create a horde of zombies.  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

2265: dive into concrete, it ripples like water

----------


## Tahstairiah

2266: snort coke with rick james

----------


## Randoman

196.become a hair on somone arm

----------


## Kiwi123

2267: kick superman off the grand canyon and then spit on him on the way down

----------


## Katniss

2268 Eat potato chips without gaining weight.

----------


## anderj101

2269. Prepare a full 5-course meal and eat it.

----------


## Taffy

2270: Start an empire, take over neighboring countries.

----------


## TheModernNinja

2271: Become a ninja and kill a samurai.

----------


## Jared5995

2272: Enter Limbo

----------


## Tahstairiah

now I was watching inception, and in one part they were saying something about getting stuck in limbo.. what is limbo?

----------


## reaLitycheck1

2273: take druids fantasy(legal high)
2274: have sex with cheryl cole hahahah
2275: come face to face with a t-rex
2276: play for barcelona
2277: go back to new york
2278: kill my maths teacher
2279: find my SC
2280: find a cure for cancer

----------


## anderj101

2281. Hack into the Windows Update server, and create an update that installs Linux on all Windoze machines.

----------


## fOrceez

> 2281. Hack into the Windows Update server, and create an update that installs Linux on all Windoze machines.



Don't do it man..

----------


## Taffy

2282: Explain to everyone in the world why PCs are better than macs on a worldwide video chat.

----------


## NightSpy2

2283: Fly through a wormhole.
2284: Go to an alternate reality through a mirror (Stargate SG-1)
2285: Tear a hole in the Space-Time Continuum and fly through it. See what you find.
2286: Dig a hole to the center of the earth and out to the other side.
2287: Be Mew and have an epic Pokemon battle with every single other pokemon at once.

----------


## TheModernNinja

2288: Moon someone.

----------


## NightSpy2

2289: Die 10 times in 1 dream

----------


## fOrceez

2290: Make NightSpy2 die 10 times in 1 dream.
<3

----------


## Signet

2291: Play the most epic 80's hair metal concert ever.
2292: Swap minds with a dream construct. (think 'Freaky Friday')
2293: Kill a dream construct by telling he/she/it to die. (I personally wouldn't do this.)
2294: Marry Washuu.  (I personally WOULD do this . :wink2:  )
2294: Deploy Light Hawk wings.  :smiley:  )
2295: Materialize a giant mecca and enter subspace with it. (Zinv)
2296: Visit someone's real-life self while they're sleeping and try to wake them up.

----------


## VladP

2297 : Kick your boss' ass 
2298 : Blow up Earth
2299 : Blow up the Sun
3000 : Tell your mom to leave you the heck alone

----------


## Signet

3001: Make myself older.
3002: Re-create and play out a previous dream that wasn't lucid.
3003: Re-create someone else's dream.
3004: Drive a snowmobile off an ice cliff at 800 MPH, jump off it, and blow it up.
3005: Lower or change the visual or audial quality of the dream and hold the quality there.  (Make it black and white of manga style or have fish-eye vision)

----------


## fOrceez

3006: Manipulate time
3007: destroy school
3008: Live a day of school with no English (the subject)
3009: Go to school and make the teacher do the homework for you
3010: Hulk-punch someone in the face and watch them in slow-mo

----------


## pusga

3011: Find your own body and wake it up.
3012: Go back in time and meet Leonardo da Vinci.
3013: Email yourself and go check if the email arrived after waking up.
3014: Login to Dreamviews.
3015: Stick a trollface on yourself and say "Problem sir??" to everyone you see.
3016: Recreate a scene from Inception.
3017: Punch someone you hate very much in the face.
3018: Do some sick kung fu moves.
3019: Fall asleep.
3020: Find your iPod and listen to it's music to see if it is the same.
3021: Find Saito in limbo (haha).
3022: Use the Portal gun device and meet GLaDOS.

----------


## Randoman

3023:go back in time to the cuban missile crisis and cause nuclear war

----------


## Solarflare

3024: Visit a futuristic city and fight a robot

----------


## NightSpy2

3025: Transform into a robot, and fight another robot.
3026: Be a Jumper and beat up 10 people simultaneously using your teleportation skills

----------


## NightSpy2

3025: Transform into a robot, and fight another robot.
3026: Be a Jumper and beat up 10 people simultaneously using your teleportation skills

----------


## starfarer0

3027: Transform into a Sega Dreamcast and play yourself through a vanity mirror hanging from the ceiling. Upside down.
3028: Infuse yourself with the blood of a Saiyan than become a part of the Lin Kuei's Cyber Initiation and fight a battle against Eva 01 wielding a Portal gun.
3029: Replace your tongue with a signed photograph of Clark Gable.

----------


## pusga

Anyone noticed that Vladp skipped from 2299 to 3000?

----------


## JussiKala

2 328: Cause an avalanche, and see it erupt below you.

That number I got by continuing where we actually should be

----------


## Metallicuh

2329: recreate the 60s and go to a Beatles concert
2330: recreate the 1600s and introduce heavy metal to priests
2331: sit on a mountain and create a song.
2332: bring pepper spray to school and spray the resource officer
2333: slap Obama
2334: create a beautiful landscape and hang there with friends
2335: change the sky to purple and turn trees into mushrooms and blue trees.
2336: go to a zeppelin concert
2337: create scenarios and see how accurate they are in real life.

----------


## NightSpy2

2338: Destroy the world, and create it again.
2339: Go back to the beginning of time

----------


## SergSG

2340: Find the "Tights of the Apocalypse"
2341: Put on the "Tights of the Apocalypse"
2342: Scream "I AM AWESOME!!" as you explode into a million tiny pieces as a result of puting on the "Tights of the Apocalypse"

----------


## Awegner

2343.Team up with my dead para-trooper grandpa and a bucnh of old zombie english gents and battle every worlord/tryan EVER.

----------


## pusga

2344: Summon a thousand of zombies and use a flamethrower to  burn them down.

----------


## Metallicuh

2345: go into an octopuses garden in the shade and see if it's as good as Ringo said.

----------


## BIGCobra

2346: Do all 2345 previous things in one night!!!

----------


## SergSG

> 2346: Do all 2345 previous things in one night!!!



That would be an epic Lucid! I wonder how long it would have to be...

----------


## rynkrt3

2347: Fight along side with Kratos.

----------


## Gr8God

2348: Go back 1930's & kill hitler with a Supah!!! Powahfool layzer gun  ::D: 
2348:Goto medieval times with a Infinte clip,ammo Sniper & kill everyone & take a smg with me incase  :smiley:

----------


## Solarflare

2349: kill Gadhafi

----------


## Metallicuh

2350: go into the pokemon world decide if you want to be a trainer or a pokemon.

----------


## anderj101

2351. Turn into Mario and bash your head into bricks to see if mushrooms pop out, then eat the mushrooms.

----------


## Solarflare

2352: kiss a horse

----------


## Signet

> 3023:go back in time to the cuban missile crisis and cause nuclear war



2353: ...and then end it single-handedly.

----------


## Solarflare

2354: have sex with yourself 4 times in the span of 10 minutes

----------


## Metallicuh

2355: have conversations with DC's improve social skills
2356: Befriend a DC

----------


## Heimdall

2347:  Make yourself explode from the inside out, but don't die.

----------


## Solarflare

2348: tell a robot a PARADOX such as

does a set of all sets contain itself

----------


## TsyalMakto

2349. Portal gun...nuff said.  ::D: 
2350. Dreams within dreams within dreams within dreams within dreams within...
2351. Spend a month in Vegas one night.  :wink2:

----------


## NightSpy2

> 2348: tell a robot a metaphor such as
> 
> does a set of all sets contain itself



Thats a Paradox.. Lol. Not a metaphor!!! xD xD XDDD

----------


## Solarflare

... Why the **** did i say metaphor :/

----------


## Dreamer4127

2352. try riding a dinosaur  :wink2:

----------


## Reza21

2353. Go over niagra falls in a rubber dingy

----------


## Solarflare

2354: kill your worst enemy in the most inhumane way possible

----------


## Kamil

2355: Get the winning lottery numbers for the next drawing.

----------


## Solarflare

2356: write the 2357 one on this thread

----------


## Karlitaki

2357: do a reality check again.

----------


## whiterain

> 2353. Go over niagra falls in a rubber dingy



ha i like that one. closest ive done to that is flying on a lilo

2358: fly past all competitors at the 2012 olympics

----------


## Solarflare

2359: participate at the 2012 Olympics

----------


## starfarer0

2360: Become the universe.
2361: Participate in a series of Aperture Science tests.
2362: Swim up a waterfall of pixels.
2363: Play a few rounds of Frog Chugging.
2364: Time travel to the present.

----------


## Waterknight

I didnt do 2361 specifically but i did have a lucid dream once that was heavily influenced by half life and portal.

----------


## acatalephobic

2365. Land in a place where people are genuinely happy and kind to one another.
2366. Make it rain moments of joyful wonder.
2367. Try a little harder.

----------


## Solarflare

2368: eat some fries

----------


## Waterknight

2369: Cruise down main street
2370: See an octopus in the neighborhood
2371: Surf on sound waves
2372: Swing through the stars
2373: Get baked into a pie
2374: Ride the magic school bus

----------


## Solarflare

2375: play blitzball from FFX

----------


## Karlitaki

2376: count to 420 and say ganja day.

----------


## Raphael

2377: Pick up a boulder and launch it at a commercial airplane. 
2378: Fly into space and launch the Earth at the sun using telekinesis, then fly back down to Earth and watch as everything gets vaporized by the heat.

----------


## zebrah

2379: Fly inches above sand dunes at the speed of sound.

----------


## Solarflare

2380: visit the largest castle in the dreamverse

----------


## JussiKala

> 2379: Fly inches above sand dunes at the speed of sound.



That'd result in a painful case of sand in mah eyes.

----------


## Solarflare

2381: eat ice cream on mars

----------


## zebrah

> That'd result in a painful case of sand in mah eyes.



2382: Wear goggles.

----------


## Solarflare

2383: lick a dicksicle

----------


## starfarer0

2384: create a highly imaginative dream world from absolutely nothing, then destroy it and do it again
2385: cease to exist
2386: defy all laws of physics
2387: become the shadow of a small man the size of an atom
2388: build some sort of multi-use fruit vending robot whom serves as a personal butler and teleportation device
2389: wake up

----------


## Waterknight

When you say cease to exist does that mean even your consciousness is gone? Or can it just be your body is completely gone and you have absolutely no sensation. No hearing or seeing or feeling anything. Just being purely made of thought? if thats what you mean then done. If you mean completely even erasing your consciousness then I wouldnt even know how to do that and remember it.

----------


## Sugabombs

2390: Create an entire new world with characters and a storyline.
2391: Create a wicked guitar solo.
2392: Fall through the earth.
2393: Get into a fight with a bouncer.

----------


## Gendalf

2394: meditate in the mountains with a lot of trees near monks temple in the white bright winter day on a big rock
2395: be a normal human soldier in the lord of the rings battle, huge battle
2396: skydive from space to earth
2397: fight with mike tyson

----------


## Solarflare

2398: shoot a hole in the moon

----------


## Karlitaki

2399: meet a nurse.

----------


## Solarflare

2400: come on dreamviews

----------


## Deadly

1.Go to sleep
2.Learn to read
3.Break into the pentagon and replace all their intel with crudely drawn penises
4.Juggle the solar system
5.Turn into something horrible and go hide in a kids closet
6.Abduct your chosen celebrity and dump them half way up Mount Everest in their PJs
7.Get into a fight with a Grizzly Bear whilst naked and covered in honey
8.Tell your real life boss/parents/God what you really think of them
9.Phone yourself in the future to find out the lottery numbers
10.Blow s*it up!

----------


## Solarflare

why did you write 1-10

----------


## JussiKala

2411: Be awesome. c:

----------


## acatalephobic

2412: Shrug off convention and continuity for a while.
2413: Make my own time.

----------


## Karlitaki

2413:  look at the mirror and draw ur self.
2414:  pull the moon closer 
2415:  teleport at mars
2416:  communicate with aliens
2417: try to speak other language which u totally dont know
2418: eat magic mushroomiez.
2419: dance with hot lady 
2420: smoke some goood weed and drive with car/bike/ anything.

----------


## whiterain

2421 get someone to take you through all of monroes 'focus levels'

----------


## Solarflare

2422: Save Dream world from an evil lady named Agg

----------


## Metallicuh

2423: Jump into the center of a volcano. See if it leads to an underground world.

----------


## Solarflare

2424: Battle jesus on the garden on Eden

----------


## francis148

2425-visting doremon world     2426-visiting middle earth

----------


## Tavasion

2427 - battle Lord Voldermort
2428 - Destroy the sun

----------


## Coolb3rt

2429: Fight side by side with Alex Jones to take back America from the banksters.

----------


## Waterknight

2430: Use your own blood as a weapon like in deadman wonderland.

----------


## LSDgarfield

2431: Picture yourself in a boat on a river, with tendering trees, and marmelade skies.
2432: Crucify Jesus and tell him you would get yourself some water, its so hot but he wont get any of it.

----------


## Tyronne

2433: Create a sonic boom by flexing your muscles
2434: Get a nuclear bomb to blow you up then watch yourself slowly come back together
2435: Pee acid 
2436: Sweat liquid nitrogin
2437: Rip out your heart and place it in an inadament object and watch it come to life

----------


## Solarflare

2438: Stand in front a large tower and slowly walk up to it with a sword hung behind your back.

----------


## Avalanche

2439. Form a super suit around you and fight something BIG.
2440. Master all elements and make a show with them.
2441. Glide at super speed over mountains, no wings or flapping.
2442. Fight the final boss of your favorite game, or the antagonist of your favorite movie.
2443. Lift a building with your mind, put it somewhere "inconvenient".
2444. Save a DC and then do the nasty.
2445. Meet up with your friends and hang out exactly how you want to.
2446. Go invisible and follow a DC around, see what they do when you dream.

----------


## acatalephobic

2447.  Wander inside that cloudcave I saw the other night, and find something fun inside [other than heat lightning].

----------


## Coolb3rt

2448: plan out your next day exactly and do it when you wake up...
2449: come up with the best way to get a certain someone to make out with you by practicing in your dream, then see how it goes when you try it in real life.
2450:find someone that isn't a baby and freerun with them and do backflips and stuff without being the only one doing them  :tongue2: 
2451: make a ui for your own self, like a user interface, a health bar or a compass, a map, then get good enough that you can do that in real life, when you say you do what you do no one will believe you XD!

----------


## Puffin

2452 - Roll up your body like a sleeping bag.
2453 - Get eaten by a shark.
2454 - Be resurrected after being eaten by said shark.
2455 - Break a leg.

(Wow, I'm grim tonight. xD)

----------


## onyxfyre

2456: Fight off a swarm of streetlights with a army of 5 year old girls armed with cell phones!

----------


## DILDo

LOL nice thread. 

2457: Hold your breath?

----------


## Avalanche

Number 2451 is the one I'm guna try next time I get lucid, it ties in with my main goal of creating a battle suit around myself.

2458: Be completely weightless up in a space shuttle.
2459: Catch something heavy falling to the ground to save people.
2460: Clone yourself, then try to see through your clones eyes.

----------


## Solarflare

2461: Battle a video game boss battle.

----------


## teddyk

2462: Go on a killing spree with a lightsaber
2463: Intimidate DCs and just laugh

----------


## Solarflare

2464: be a video game boss battle

----------


## Waterknight

I did 2461 kinda. it was based on twisted metal 4

----------


## Moonstar798

2465: Have a romantic date with that one person from school you had a crush on
2466: Kill your worst teacher
2467: Turn an average school day into a musical

----------


## Coolb3rt

2468: (just watched captain america XD) become captain america

----------


## AlternateState

2469. Fight Evil Ryu as Ken and Mess Him Up!
2470. Dance with the devil by the pale moonlight
2471. Dig to the center of the earth
2472. Get a DC to believe it's them that's lucid dreaming and see what they do.
2473. use an Ironman Suit
2474. Chill with Jimi Hendrix
2475. Play out multiple parts of Pulp Fiction
2476. Have a look and see what actually is in the briefcase in pulp fiction


My First day on this site and i love it already!  :smiley:

----------


## mikeac

2477: Turn yourself chibi and battle MapleStory style. >:-D

----------


## Static99

2478.Have a lucid dream. :/
2479.Meet Madeon, Daft punk, deadmau5.
2480.Play a set with them to the whole world.
2481.Walk on a supernova while eating ice-cream.
2482.Meet Dexter(the serial killer, not the one from animated show dexter's laboratory).
2483.Kill justin bieber with Dexter.
2484.Witness the end of the universe.
2485.Witness the big bang.
2486.Meet my dream guide.
2487.Do a plastic surgery.
2488.Escape from a prison.
2489.Drive in a bugatti veyron.
2490.Live through and survive an apocalypse.
2491.Spend atleast a month in limbo.
2492.Have sex with celebrities.
2493.Take part in an oil orgy.
2494.Have superpowers - terrakinesis, telekinesis, super speed, etc.
2495.See what world looks like 1 thousand years into the future.

----------


## Atras

2496: Join the International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project, and then wake up and join it for real  ::D:

----------


## NightSpy2

2497: Meet all the members of the International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project at Chichen Itza!  :Bliss:  :Bliss:  :Bliss:  :Bliss:  :Bliss:  :Bliss:

----------


## Atras

> 2497: Meet all the members of the International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project at Chichen Itza!



2498: Engage in an epic battle with NightSpy2 at chichen itza and epicly defeat him  ::D:

----------


## NightSpy2

> 2498: Engage in an epic battle with NightSpy2 at chichen itza and epicly defeat him



2499: Make Atras believe that he wins. Only to get up and defeat him truly!  :Boxing:  ::bslap::   ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::

----------


## TsyalMakto

2500: Jump around a city using doors like the Adjustment Bureau.

----------


## Solarflare

2501: pull each of your fingernails out one by one

----------


## Moonstar798

2502: Convince a DC that they're dreaming, and in a lucid dream. Then convince them that you're they're dream guide. To make it more believable, have them say what they want to do out loud i.e. DC: "I will fly" So you can make them fly. Then make everything freeze except the person, and exclaim "WHAT DID YOU DO!? YOU BROKE YOUR DREAM, NOW YOU'LL NEVER WAKE UP!!!" And disappear. Watch the chaos ensue.

----------


## Avalanche

> 2501: Pull each of your fingernails out one by one



why

----------


## Solarflare

> why



iunno

2503: use a geass

----------


## Waterknight

2504: Eat cracker Jacks

----------


## Moonstar798

> 2504: Eat cracker Jacks



Did that, 25 minutes ago, albeit real life. . . 
2505: Play a Dream game of TF2, be whatever class you want, but instead of the person of that class, be  YOU.

----------


## Din

2506: Defeat yourself.
2507: Reach the speed of light.
2508: Destroy the world.

----------


## Waterknight

> Did that, 25 minutes ago, albeit real life. . . .



I posted that because I did it a few minutes before in a non lucid dream haha

----------


## anderj101

2509: Revive a dying thread.

----------


## Solarflare

2510: jump off a building into another building which explodes while your in it

----------


## Avalanche

2511. Stop a giant anything from destroying a place by pushing up under it's feet and throwing it off balance when it steps on you.

----------


## Pandabear

2512: Turn into a flying wolf.
2513: Turn into kungfu-panda.

 :wink2:

----------


## Freda

Drill all the way through the earth.

----------


## Solarflare

2514: become a flying pandabear

----------


## reckoner

2515: install a third arm on your chest and... grab things.

----------


## Pandabear

2516: go for a walk with my dog on the moon.

----------


## Solarflare

2516: visit this place

----------


## Avalanche

2518. Create a hub world for yourself that you can start off your dreams in and return to when you want to take a break or bring something back from a dream.

----------


## Solarflare

2519: visit this place

----------


## Avalanche

Stop visiting places

----------


## Solarflare

:Sad: 

ok

2520: Battle an argus robot  ::wink::

----------


## Avalanche

2521. Extinguish the sun, and thus all of it's light and solarflares.

----------


## Solarflare

2522: Make origami that turns into real animals

----------


## Avalanche

Don't make me go all alpha on your ass




<--

Because I will.

----------


## Solarflare

is that some vanquish language there?

i only played the demos :3

----------


## Avalanche

That's it.

I'm going to the next level!!!

JUST WATCH!!!!!

----------


## Solarflare

:Uhm:

----------


## Avalanche

Hhhhhyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Avalanche

How'd you like me now, 'flare?

----------


## Solarflare

still cool  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

Damn right.

----------


## Solarflare

:Nod yes: 







>.>






<.<




2523: with a sword in your hand, jump off a LARGE cliff and push the sword into the cliff slowing your fall

----------


## Avalanche

2524. Fall off a cliff and slam into the ground, but get up without a scratch.

----------


## USA

2525. (This has been said by someone before.) Jump off the
 Empire State Building and land on your face without waking up.

----------


## Solarflare

you have the same sig as me!  ::nono::

----------


## flipsyde

2526. Kill so many people your subconscious begins to attack you.

----------


## Avalanche

2527. Make a city sprout out of the ground and put people in it. Add fountains and a super modern tram system and fill it with everything you think it would take to make a perfect city. Then go about your day there, meeting up with D.C.s and stuff.

----------


## Mancon

2528. Snowboard down Mt. Everest.

----------


## Solarflare

2529: battle your favourite video game boss battle

----------


## Duffles22

2530: Punch a whale in the face!

----------


## Solarflare

2531: nurse said whale back to health

----------


## technoviking

2532: Create 2 massive battles snails  with a small city on top of each shell.  Battle the winner of the snail wars and become king of the snail people!

----------


## Solarflare

2533: Visit Gran Pulse from Final fantasy XIII

----------


## Pandabear

2534: (Okay, this is weird!) Shoot myself in the knee.

----------


## Solarflare

> 2534: (Okay, this is weird!) Shoot myself in the knee.



<.< >.> okeys

2535: Visit Cocoon from Final Fantasy XIII (one of my main goals  ::D: )

----------


## Pandabear

> <.< >.> okeys
> 
> 2535: Visit Cocoon from Final Fantasy XIII (one of my main goals )



Inception inspiration  :wink2:  wants to see if it hurts.

----------


## Solarflare

> Inception inspiration  wants to see if it hurts.



ohhohohoooo

shouldnt you just punch yourself?

----------


## Avalanche

You can punch yourself in real life, but you can't shoot yourself! Well you can, but that's no fun.

2536. Tell D.C.s that this is a dream and make them all excited as you tell them about all the cool things you can now do.

----------


## Solarflare

2537: Have a sword fight with a final fantasy character

----------


## Pandabear

> ohhohohoooo
> 
> shouldnt you just punch yourself?



Uhm, Origami answered, haha. I also wants to see, if I can handle the blood in a dream. In real life, I gets sick.  :Sad:  so, yeah.  :smiley:

----------


## Solarflare

:tongue2: 

2538: Battle Titan From Final Fantasy XIII

----------


## Pandabear

2539: drive a red racercar

----------


## Marm

2539: Fall asleep in a dream

----------


## Solarflare

2540: Stand on the top of the largest mountain looking down on all other mountains blowing up

----------


## Pandabear

2541: visit Dream Views

----------


## Solarflare

2542: Enter a black hole

----------


## Pandabear

2543: kill my damn head ache!  ::|:

----------


## Solarflare

2544: shoot lasers out of your eyes

----------


## pusga

(Massive Inception inspiration)
2545: Go to limbo.
2546: Acess your e-mail and answer the mails.
2547: Send an e-mail to yourself and see if it arrived in real life.
2548: Marry someone.
2549: Meet Cobb and ask him for dreaming tips.
2550: Recreate you house, go to the bedroom, wake yourself up and say "You're dreaming".
2551: Create a videogame.

----------


## Solarflare

2551: Have gladiator fights

----------


## Duffles22

2551: Beat up Chuck Norris.

----------


## Avalanche

> 2551: Beat up Chuck Norris.



That's so stupid.

You can't beat up Chuck Norris silly.

 :Shades wink:

----------


## Duffles22

Unless i morphed myself into Chuck Norris and then proceeded to beat up the original Chuck Norris.  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

Wrong, your brain would explode, obviously. 

Derr...

----------


## pieman445

2552: Beat a walrus in a game of checkers. This is a real life goal for me as well.

----------


## Avalanche

>implying walrus' exist in real life.

----------


## Pandabear

2553: meet the guy who keeps showing up in my dreams, and ask him who he is, and why I dream about him.

----------


## Signet

2554:  Become your dream
2555: Create a dream within your dream within your dream within your dream within your dream within...

----------


## Avalanche

> 2555: Create a dream within your dream within your dream within your dream within your dream within...

----------


## KingVincent

> 2553: meet the guy who keeps showing up in my dreams, and ask him who he is, and why I dream about him.



you dream about me cause im sexy XD

----------


## Taffy

> 



 This made me laugh histerically.

2557: Laugh histerically 
2558: kill someone with the death note
2559: clear the clouds from the sky in ten seconds flat

----------


## Signet

2560: Become Kami-Sama.
2561: Be crucified.
2562: Die and come back to life.
2562: Gather all the DC's and turn them into kappas.

----------


## Pandabear

2563. Meet Leonardo Dicaprio as Cobb from inception.  :wink2: 
2564: fly over New York at night... BAW!!

----------


## DEFSLAMMER

2565: Adventure with Finn and Jake!

----------


## RyanW

2566: Create your own planet and have a civilization living on it! 
2567: Create your own race of living organism

----------


## Pandabear

2568: just really wanna fly.
2569: talk to my littlebrother, and ask him, in real life, "can you remember what I told you?" (he's a natural lucid dreamer.) I'm jaloux.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Cookino

Those tasks have been inspired by watching Steins Gate recently...  :tongue2: 
2570: Send a mail to the past.
2571: Peform a time leap.

----------


## Pandabear

2572: sit on the top of this spaceship. WOHOH!

----------


## Darkmatters



----------


## Raetin

2573. Sit under this spaceship.  AHAHAHA!!  IT BURNS!

----------


## Pandabear

> 2573. Sit under this spaceship.  AHAHAHA!!  IT BURNS!



Haha! Need some cold wind from THE TOP, ah?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Signet

2574: Kill a brick wall.  Really.  Kill it.
2575: Make water burst into flames.
2576: Make paper melt.
2577: Make sound or light pass around you.
2578: Break through the third dimension.
2578: Become a one-dimensional or two-dimensional being.

----------


## Metallicuh

2579: go to school as if its a normal school day and see what you learn.
2580: walk around my neighborhood
2581: chill out with dream versions of your real life friends
2582: smoke weed
2583: take a psychology class in a dream

----------


## Isadore

2584: Bake a cake and have it be the best tasting cake ever

----------


## Pandabear

2585: find a babydragon!!

----------


## Signet

2586: Wither a fig tree.
2587: Spit acid.
2588: Lose lucidity.
2589: Create a house made of nothing but doors.
2590: Eat hemlock.
2591: smother yourself in poison ivy and NOT get rashes.

----------


## Avalanche

2592. Summon Mir. And find out what the hell it is.
2593. Same with Frankincense.

----------


## Pandabear

2594: swim in the ocean, without breathing.
2595: meet my dream guide

----------


## Pekko

2596: Eat the Moon.
2597: Take a swordfight against myself.
2798: Just throw some random items into bowl, make a dough and then make a cake out of it.
2799: Eat the cake.

----------


## Isadore

2800: Shoot a fire-ball like in Street Fighter

----------


## Avalanche

Okay, some of these are quite unoriginal and are most likely already on the list.

2801. Throw a baseball around the earth and catch it on the return.
2082. Drill down to the center of the earth and see whats really at the center.
2083. Resurrect dinosaur bones and let them loose somewhere public.
2084. Construct a flying palace and position it somewhere that you will go back to in a later dream.

----------


## BobbyLance

2605. Visit dreamviews

----------


## Signet

> 2084. Construct a flying palace and position it somewhere that you will go back to in a later dream.



That's what the Academy is.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Avalanche

> That's what the Academy is.



Yeah, but this place you can fill with all the stuff you want and find. The Academy is a public place.

2085. Walk around the different market places of the world, then outside the world, and buy something in each place.

----------


## Tyronne

2606- Cry Liquid Nitrogen
2607- Create matter (which in waking life is impossible)
2608- Go to the lucid dream academy
2609- Create your own species

----------


## Waterknight

2606-7 are amazing.

----------


## fOrceez

2610 - Absorb someone like in Prototype - which would suck in their DNA and their memories, also giving you the ability to morph into them
2611 - Draw a word in the air with your finger e.g. "Leaves" and have a gust of leaves come out of nowhere. Control this ability using telekinesis. 
2612 - Make a room with various sets of robotic armor like Ironman and have each of those robotic suits excel in one thing. E.g. one set that is particularly great for giving superhuman strength, on that gives more speed than other suits, one that helps with stealth, lighter footsteps etc etc
2613 - Materialise a computer and open a folder full of dreams that you've previously had. Watch through them and if you find one particularly interesting, double click on it. An small video will begin to play, play your hand on the computer monitor and have it suck you into the dream. You will participate as a third person, almost like a ghost(walk through walls, doors, hands will pass through material objects) . If you would like to participate in the actual plot of the dream, interact with something (You will have to use a bit of dream control here  :wink2:  ).

----------


## Solarflare

2614: Be an idiot and swap a gun for a paint gun

i did that in my lucid for some reason ://///

----------


## Puffin

*2615.* Live in a house made entirely of fast food.
*2615.* Cut an onion and flood the house with your tears.
*2616.* Transform into a piece of bread, go in the toaster, and get burnt. Extra points for smoke.

...I'm hungry, okay?  ::lol::

----------


## Pandabear

2617: laugh myself to dead

2618: ask about what my dream-nickname is.

2619: meet Doc Holliday (the young Val Kilmer version).

----------


## Solarflare

2620: suck the universe into your brain.

----------


## 68State

2621: recreate Lungfishopolis from _Psychonauts_

----------


## BeeClock

2622: Perform inception on a dream character.
So basically find a dream character as a subject, think of an idea to plant in his/her mind, make yourself a dream team that will help you, go however many "layers" down as you want and perform inception. Fight their subconscious if you want them to have a "militarized subconscious". Then go back up the layers using kicks or whatever you want.
This is actually one of my dream goals XD

----------


## Cookino

2623: Bury a fish in the ground and see what happens.
2624: Creat a farm that grows money.
2625: Walk down your street in underwear swinging a flail around and watch the people's reactions.
2626: Transform the world into a cup of noodles and eat it.

----------


## Karlitaki

2627: go shopping lol , u got enough money

----------


## BeeClock

2628: Decapitate yourself, have a false awakening, and find that you have no body in your bed.
2629: Destroy a city as a godzilla type creature, have a FA and find yourself as the same creature in your bed.
2630: Drink lava and digest it. Then go to the washroom and see what comes out.
2631: Climb the penrose stairs.
2632: Become a rubix cube and solve yourself.
2633: Look into a mirror and find no reflextion of yourself (but see other dream characters' reflection). Freak them out.

----------


## Finlander

2613  ::shock:: 
2634. Go to the end of the world and open the door to release ur nightmares and battle 'em

----------


## Pandabear

*2635:* Walk through a door, and see if I can see the trees while doing it.

----------


## Avalanche

2635. Do a reality check by counting fingers and have it fail, then make your hand normal, and everything else as well.

----------


## austinchmiel

2635. Give birth .haha

----------


## anderj101

2636: Open a dream factory and package them by the 6-pack.

----------


## Mancon

2637: Stretch a sock over your entire body, then jump on a trampoline.

----------


## BobbyLance

2638. Grow a Bicep as large as a blue whale(damn, what was I thinking 0_o)

----------


## Mancon

2639. Build a house out of candy and eat it.

----------


## Pandabear

*2640:* Visit DV, jump into the conputer and talk with some of you guys.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Prism

2641: Be alone in the universe.
2642: Turn things into sausages.
2643: Freeze time for everybody but you.
2644: Freeze time for only you.
2645: Be someone's house.

----------


## Mancon

2646: Become the owner of Dreamviews.

----------


## Signet

2647: Die
2648: Be
2649: Kill
2650: Revive
2650: Raise yourself to become The Machine

----------


## Mancon

2651: Surf in a volcano.

----------


## fOrceez

2652: talk to machinery about their lives

----------


## Raetin

2653:  Live through your favorite books, movies, etc.

----------


## Mancon

2654:  Eat a rock and poop it out. Describe this life changing experience.

----------


## Solarflare

2655: eat organs

----------


## NightSpy2

2656: Kill a DC by drowning them in a cloud.
xD

----------


## Avalanche

2657. Ask a DC of a person you know in real life a question, then when you wake up ask them the same question.
????
Profit! Somehow.

----------


## Pandabear

2658: Fly as fast as possible out in space, and see if I hit the end.

2659: See what's outside the space.

----------


## fOrceez

2660: Ride a panda
2661: watch something like this happen in your neighbourhood

----------


## BobbyLance

2662: Burn my throat

----------


## drinksbadmed

2663: B job  :smiley:

----------


## Pandabear

*Warning: I'm in Inception-Mood!*  :mwahaha: 

2664: Visit limbo
2665: Meet Cobb, and ask him about tips
2666: Find Mals totem, and see if the RC works
2667: Listen to Hans Zimmer - Time, walk into a door and see what kind of dream I get!

----------


## lucidpplz

2668) do drugs, 
2669)rape
2670)murder
2671) rob a bank
2672) blow up a country
2673) any other immoral thing I can think of so I can know how the people who actually committed the crimes feel 
2674) see whats smaller then an electron
2675) die every single possible way that exists in less then. Minute
2676) truly try to contact THE one and ONLY god, not some dc that claims it is god

----------


## JohnnyBoi

2677) Fight alien invaders on starship cruisers

----------


## Cookino

2678: While inside an airplane, go to the pilot's cabin, knock out the pilot, take over control and say "It's show time!"
2679: Load your backback with spiders, go take a walk on the streets and throw spiders at random people.
2680: Goy to a toy store and repeatedly hit someone with a rubber duck.
2681: Transform yourself into pizza, lie on the floor and see if anyone tries to eat you.
2682: Summon a giant egg and break it with a hammer, see what comes out.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*2683: play a game of monopoly with real money*

----------


## matthewgueswell

196. Complete the "Jump Program" from the matrix  :Shades wink: 
197. Fail the "Jump Program"  :Shades wink: 
198. Crash the Nebuchadnezzar (from matrix) into a HUGE building..... And survive...  :Shades wink: 
200. Start Flying and then fly THROUGH DCs  ::D:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*zip line from the moon to Earth*

----------


## CheapFiction

2683. Shoot justin bieber
2684.Revive justin bieber
2685.Re-Shoot justin bieber
2686.Create a pornstar of your own desire
2687.Bang that pornstar
2689.Jump off the largest mountain
2690.Fly before you hit the ground of the mountain you just jumped of
2691.Make some space cake
2692.Eat that space cake with your favorite musician 
2693.Think of a girl you want to see naked
2694.Teleport to her bathroom when she is in the shower

----------


## Pandabear

2695: turn day to night and summer to winter.

----------


## Avalanche

2696. Deploy a little robot and control it through a monitor and controller.
2697. Teleport yourself to a new world and travel around it, spanning mulitple dreams.
2698. Try to find people you know who are dreaming and make a mark in their dreams.

----------


## Cookino

2699: Use PK STARSTORM!(From Earthbound)

----------


## NightSpy2

2700: Sit down on a computer... And play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, etc. xD

----------


## Puffin

2701. Wield Mjolnir.
2702. Fly a remote-controlled plane and see if it behaves according to how you control it.
2703. Absorb water like a sponge.
2704. Create a black hole.

----------


## Stirred

2705. _"Go fuck myself? With pleasure!"_

----------


## Mancon

2706. Make a rock statue shaped like a top hat. 
2707. Rock climb on a rock statue shaped like a top hat.

----------


## Erii

2708) destroy that rock statue shaped like a top hat, and eat the left over stone

----------


## Mancon

2709. Rebuild the rock statue shaped like a top hat.
2710. Invent a indestructible spray
2711. Spray indestructibleness onto the rock statue shaped like a top hat.

----------


## Pandabear

2712: turn into this..

----------


## Quantiq

2713: Finally be able to lick your elbow.

----------


## Choi

2714: Meet an Alien, Angel or A God oh wait I AM GOD!

----------


## Hephua

> 2700: Sit down on a computer... And play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, in which you play a game, etc. xD



hahaha thats cool... it kinda reminds me of looking yourself in the mirror, using another mirror  ::D: 


2715: Have sex with some of my girlfriends from RL ;0

----------


## lucidpplz

2716) bang Megan fox

----------


## purpleminded

2717 throw a party
2718 psychedelic trip
2719 control the sky
2720 have a computer that can do anything
2721 meet an ancient japanese monk emperor
2722 fly on a pterodactyl
2723 drive a car really fast
2724 smoke with wiz khalifa
2725 visit a dream city
2726fuck a celebrity
2727 have a group of dream friends

----------


## purpleminded

2728 be two people at once

----------


## Mancon

2729. Do _stuff_ with Ryan Reynolds.

----------


## dreamst8

2730. Go back in time, give myself advice and watch how I handle it.
2731. Kung fu training with Michael Jai White
2731. Grow a mansion up from the ground
2732. Have sex with Gianna Michaels
2733. Have sex with Jazmine Cashmere
2734. Get a blowjob by Superhead
2735. Meet the Dalai Lama
2736. Become Jermichael Finley during tonight's game against Atlanta and not drop any passes (he was a stud when he wasn't dropping passes)

DreamSt8

----------


## chaspat

2737. watch and turn into the infinite bright light.

----------


## Signet

2738: Compile all the entries in this thread into a list, and hope like crazy that when you saved the .txt file to your hard drive in your dream that it'll be there when you wake up.  So that you can e-mail it to me.

----------


## MrPsycho

2739.try all the drugs in the world
2740.rob a bank
2741.be a character in Inception
2742.piss on that black fog from Lost
2743.make a cake with minced meat, bacon, fried chicken, eggs, bbq sauce and then eat it all

----------


## Solarflare

2744: visit fablehaven

----------


## Quantiq

2745: Visit the 4th dimension

----------


## Diamondec

2746: Create one object that a DC says they really want and watch their reaction.
2747: Travel to Japan and eat Ramen.
2748: Travel to a foreign country besides Japan.
2749: Watch one movie from my dream entertainment center form beginning to end.
2750: Learn magic besides  creating a giant fire ball.
2751: Create a really cool dream sword that will always be with me in every dream.
2752: Turn random objects different colors.
2753: Create a dream shop and sell objects not available anywhere else in the dream world. Then watch DC costumer reactions to object being sold at shop.
2754: Create a device that will always be on me that will make me instantly lucid.

----------


## BeeClock

2755: Eat something from "Epic Meal Time"
2756: Have an OBE within an OBE... within an OBE etc. (so basically lie down, leave your body, leave THAT body, then leave that new body...like dream within dream but astral projection lol)

----------


## Mancon

2757: Go to a store/mall and aggravate DC employees.

----------


## lucidpplz

2758: have the worlds biggest orgy containing 4 billion people

----------


## Avalanche

2758. Have the biggest people in the world have an orgy 4 billion times.

----------


## lucidpplz

Holy crap!!! 2754 is something I never would have thought of!?!???!??!  Is that actually possible! If I could do that that would eliminate the need for reality checks and habits, just wake up after a dream and your done

----------


## lucidpplz

2759: have 4 billion of the biggest people have the biggest orgy 4 billion times

----------


## Avalanche

2760. have world 4 people biggest billion orgy of time the

----------


## Solarflare

2761: go to Wyrmroost
2762: go to Lost Mesa
2763: Go to gran pulse
2764: go to Cocoon
2765: Go to Boletaria Palace
2766: Go to the Grid
2767: Go to pandora
2768: Go to the pokemon world
2769: Go to the Avatar world

----------


## Avalanche

2770. Go to the Vanquish Space Colony
2771. Go to Skyrim
2772. Go to Caspian Border
2773. Go to the shared super subconscious headquarters in everyone's sleeping mind

----------


## Solarflare

2774: Go to the Valley of Defilement
2775: Go to the Shrine of Storms
2776: Go to the Tower of Latria
2777: Go to Stonefang tunnel

----------


## Avalanche

2778. Go around a pole so fast you eventually separate and meet up with yourself coming around.

----------


## Solarflare

2779: visit Dormin

----------


## Brent1938

2780: Eat yourself and see what happens.
2781: Asleep and have a dream.
2782: Find your friend and hang out with them, then wake up and ask them what they dreamt about.
2783: Ride a quadracorn.
2784: Eat a lot of food and see if you get full.
2785: Have sex with as many girls/guys at the same time as you can.
2786: Recreate your house and destroy everyrthing.
2787: Have the world's biggest penis.
2788: Have anal sex with Megan Fox while deviding by zero and doing a triple backflip and playing stairway to heaven on guitar.
2789: Astral project.
2790: Go to December 21, 2012 and see what happens.
2791: Tell your teacher/boss to take this job/school and shove it!
2792: Be the Mozilla Firefox.
2793: Be a computer.
2794: Be your iPod.
2795: Perform onstage with your favorite band/singer.
2796: Go into a Wal-Mart and steal everything you've ever wanted.

----------


## Mancon

2797: Find Steve Job's grave and revive him.  :vicious:

----------


## Solarflare

> 2780: Eat yourself and see what happens.
> 2781: Asleep and have a dream.
> 2782: Find your friend and hang out with them, then wake up and ask them what they dreamt about.
> 2783: Ride a quadracorn.
> 2784: Eat a lot of food and see if you get full.
> 2785: Have sex with as many girls/guys at the same time as you can.
> 2786: Recreate your house and destroy everyrthing.
> 2787: Have the world's biggest penis.
> 2788: Have anal sex with Megan Fox while deviding by zero and doing a triple backflip and playing stairway to heaven on guitar.
> ...



this post is weird

----------


## Avalanche

"2790. Go to December 21, 2012 and see what happens"

Date rolls over to dec 22nd.

----------


## Solarflare

2797- 2813:

battle the 16 colossus

----------


## Enjyu

2814: Turn Mancon into an owl and watch as he happily spreads his wings and flies away...  :armflap:

----------


## abicus

2815: Hang out with my subconscious.
2816: Eat cereal that doesn't get soggy
2817: Start an alternate life

----------


## Solarflare

> 2816: Eat cereal that doesn't get soggy

----------


## snakeops

2818: Explore space with your best buds and fight aliens.
2819: Go to Medieval time and fight a dragon.
2820: Create a labyrinth and get lost in it.
2821: Ask your subconscious about anything you're unsure of or want to know.
2822: Relive your favorite movie/game.
2823: Defeat and conquer your fears.  :smiley:

----------


## Solarflare

woooh

a 1000 posts O:

----------


## anderj101

2824: Buy Microsoft on eBay for a $1.00 bid.

----------


## Solarflare

2825:Ride Celosia (Shadow of the Colossus)
2826: Ride Cenobia (same game  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

2827: Destroy a Mech that's about to launch an atom bomb in 1 minute(Metal gear)

----------


## Doarealitycheck

Remember what you do in a Lucid Dream really reflects on who you are as a person. (those perverts  ::o:  )

----------


## Avalanche

2828. Buy and sell propane

----------


## Doarealitycheck

Propane and propane accessories I tell you h'what

----------


## Graves

2829: Round up a load of dream characters and make an internet forum where we post ideas about what to do in our lucid dreams.

----------


## Solarflare

2829: Fly Avion (shadow of the Colossus) across the Forbidden Lands

----------


## abicus

2830: Become the hero of time, get the master sword and save Hyrule from the evil Gannon.

----------


## fhgshfdg

2830: Each a stack of pancakes.. stacked end on end

----------


## Signet

2833: Correct the numbering errors in this list.
2834: Become time.

----------


## Solarflare

2835: Ride Phalanx (Shadow of the Colossus)

----------


## Avalanche

2836. Break that f**king Shadow of the Colossus disc for Christ's sake

----------


## Solarflare

2837: break Avalanches Vanquish Disc

see, i can do it too  :Shades wink:

----------


## Avalanche

2838. I knew you would say that, I knew you would lol. Also, fly to the moon and put a light on it, wake up, see if it's still there.

----------


## Solarflare

::lol:: 

2839: .....

explore the Forbidden Lands
















































(Shadow of the Colossus)



 ::lol::

----------


## Avalanche

2840. So much rage right now




my f**king.....


















no u

----------


## Solarflare

the picture doesnt show  :Big laugh:

----------


## Avalanche

I'm sorry, h'whut?

----------


## Solarflare

now it does  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche



----------


## Solarflare

2840: Put Cenobia and Celosia in one room and see what happens (Shadow of the Colossus)
2841: Battle a mutant



:3

----------


## saltyseedog

2842: turn your penis into a finger

----------


## WinRic

> 2842: turn your penis into a finger



turn your fingers into penises  ::shock::

----------


## Solarflare

2843: masturbate said fingers

----------


## newbegginings

2844. have an insane battle with superheroes 
2845. extreme  adventure sports
2846.create a roller-coaster in space
2847. RIDE IT!!

----------


## Solarflare

2848: Visit Melty Molten Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy
2849: reach the edge of the universe
2850: Go past the edge of the universe

----------


## Finlander

2851: Become a queen spider laying eggs and forming a spider community.

----------


## Solarflare

2852: Stomp on said community

----------


## Avalanche

> 2852: Stomp on said community

----------


## Solarflare



----------


## Finlander

Lol, Avalanche  ::lol:: 
2853: Protect the community, by creating an energy shield.

----------


## lucidpplz

2854: check out that new thread 1000 dream control powers"

----------


## lucidpplz

2855: get in a yo mama compitition with a black guy and win

----------


## Solarflare

2856: dive in lava
2857: eat a tasty thick pizza 
2858: Get erupted from a volcano
2859: Come face to face with a squid.
2860: battle a kalavinka Striker (FFXIII)

----------


## Theepicdreamer

2861: make lady gaga a man
2862: make justin beiber a tiny baby girl
2863: Swim through land
2864: roundhouse kick chuck norris
2865: create animals that explode that look like giant green penises

----------


## Ctharlhie

^This really worries me.

----------


## Avalanche

[QUOTE
2864: roundhouse kick chuck norris
[/QUOTE]

You know when we say you can do anything in an L.D? Well not everything.

----------


## Theepicdreamer

> 2861: make lady gaga a man
> 2862: make justin beiber a tiny baby girl
> 2863: Swim through land
> 2864: roundhouse kick chuck norris
> 2865: create animals that explode that look like giant green penises







> ^This really worries me.



in what way?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> 2861: make lady gaga a man
> 2862: make justin beiber a tiny baby girl



Mainly this bit.  ::lol::

----------


## Twisty

2863: Save a plane from a terrorist takeover
2864: Shoot an apple off of someone's head with a bow and arrow
2865: Transform into a Pokemon and be captured by a trainer
2866: Have an argument with Einstein about quantam physics
2867: Summon some Mario power-ups (fire flower, mushroom, etc.) and see their effects on you
2868: Participate in the Hunger Games
2869: Grow so big that you can move planets and stars around to your liking
2870: Shrink so small that you can interact with cells
2871: Play hide and seek with DCs
2872: Shoot the moon

----------


## Ctharlhie

> 2863: Save a plane from a terrorist takeover
> 2864: Shoot an apple off of someone's head with a bow and arrow
> 2865: Transform into a Pokemon and be captured by a trainer
> *2866: Have a conversation with Einstein about quantum physics*
> 2867: Summon some Mario power-ups (fire flower, mushroom, etc.) and see their effects on you
> 2868: Participate in the Hunger Games
> 2869: Grow so big that you can move planets and stars around to your liking
> 2870: Shrink so small that you can interact with cells
> 2871: Play hide and seek with DCs
> 2872: Shoot the moon



Einstein wasn't a quantum physicist and he disagreed with the concept.

----------


## Theepicdreamer

> Mainly this bit.



 its a joke :I

----------


## Waterknight

> 2865: create animals that explode that look like giant green penises



I dont want to be afriad of goign outside in both minecraft and my dreams.

----------


## Solarflare

2873: make everyones eyes penises

----------


## Rilly

> Einstein wasn't a quantum physicist and he disagreed with the concept.



Well then argue with Einstein about quantum physics instead.

----------


## Solarflare

> 2873: make everyones eyes penises



2874: make said penises erect

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

2875: Pretend your like CoD and run around shooting people with ray guns
2876: Become a famous skater and go around skating in the city
2877: Make everybodys penis eyes back to regular eyes lol
2878: Go to school and bang a hot teacher infront of the class  :tongue2: 
2879: I would try weed and acid
2880: Capture DCs in a pokeball

Sorry for repeats I skipped the last 35 pages

----------


## saltyseedog

> 2876: Become a famous skater and go around skating in the city
> 2878: Go to school and bang a hot teacher infront of the class 
> 2879: I would try weed and acid
> 2880: Capture DCs in a pokeball



I've done all these things!!!!

----------


## Solarflare

2881: Have sex in front of a crowd of millions

----------


## nqwDE

> 2842: turn your penis into a finger



2843 : turn your finger into a penis

----------


## Solarflare

> 2843 : turn your finger into a penis



already been said by me in page 42 

kthxbai

----------


## fOrceez

2844: Legit punch someone through the internet  ::D: 
Admit it, we all have those moments.

----------


## Twisty

2845: Tramsform into a Sasquatch and let the dunces from "Finding Bigfoot" hunt you
2846: Shoot yourself from a slingshot into a castle wall
2847: Transform into an ant and explore the tunnels of the colony
2848: Watch what came first, the chicken or the egg
2849: Transform into a shadow and prowl a city street
2850: Invent your own flavor of ice cream
2851: Go on a buffalo hunt with Native Americans
2852: Drop an apple on Isaac Newton's head
2853: Witness the Roswell event
2854: Compete in the archery contest with the disguised Robin Hood

----------


## cupcakes

WOW!!! I have so much to do ... don't know where to start  ..  :Cheeky:  :Shades wink:

----------


## Cookino

Something has gone really wrong here... you guys jumped from 2881 to 2843 and kept on going...

----------


## Enjyu

2894: Lose count of the number of things to do in a lucid dream.

----------


## Waterknight

> Something has gone really wrong here... you guys jumped from 2881 to 2843 and kept on going...



If you think that is the only mess up you are very mistaken. Nobody knows how many things are REALLY here.

but I will go with the numbering set by the one driectly befor me
2895: fix the numbering in this thread.

----------


## yuppie11975

2895; Do ALL of the following lucid goals, in one dream.
2896; Admit defeat of your previous goal.

----------


## Marlowe

2897. Spawn two extra arms out of your body, then play an epic song on the piano.

----------


## Enjyu

> *2895*: fix the numbering in this thread.







> *2895*; Do ALL of the following lucid goals, in one dream.



 ::nono:: 


2899: Transform into a flamingo.

----------


## Ermac

2900: Doing acrobatics 200 feet in the air grabbing onto another person hands while he is upside down

----------


## yuppie11975

2901: Climb up a VERY VERY VERY tall tree, at fast soeed.
2902: Jump off that tree!
(I've done 2902 in a dream, SO MUCH FUN)

----------


## Dojodoj

2903: FUS RO DAH someone
2904: kill a dragon by shouting
2905: take an arrow in the knee
2906: kill a greybeard

----------


## Avalanche

> 2905: take an arrow in the knee



2907. Slaughter anyone else who thinks taking arrow in the knee jokes are funny still.

----------


## hermine_hesse

Here are some of my dream goals: 
2908: Fly to outer space
2909: Announce that you now wish to go "to the next level" and see what happens
2910: Have a shared lucid dream
2911: Seek out a historical figure (Einstein or Nietzsche for me) and have a conversation with them
2912: Find your power animal

----------


## Zyangur

2913: Become a dragon
2914: Play the Skyrim trailer song on the piano flawlessly
2915: Go in to a black hole
2916: Meet Markus Persson (Notch) creator of Minecraft
2917: Meet Jeb Bergensten lead developer of minecraft
2918: Fly
2919: Go skydiving without a parachute
2920: Turn the world in to Minecraft
2921: Go for a swim to the deepest part of the ocean
2922: Find a cure for cancer
2923: Find a cure for AIDS/HIV
2924: Stop world poverty
2925: Invent a new OS and computer
2926: Become amazingly good at creating games with Java
2927: Becoming amazingly good at Objective-C to create apps for iPhones

The list is infinite. Hopefully someday I will be able to have a lucid dream to do these things. I'm starting my technique very soon.

----------


## Raetin

A lot of ideas are being used repeatedly.  For example, flying.  Make something unique like the idea I had where you strap yourself on one of the helicopter blades and have the helicopter fly.

----------


## USA

Turn into an eagle with a zombie virus and fly super high then dive down and attack some people turning them into zombies which will then increase your zombie army which you can crowd into a small but long hallway. Then turn into a bowling ball and have chuck norris bowl you into the zombies and see if he gets a strike.

----------


## yuppie11975

> 2907. Slaughter anyone else who thinks taking arrow in the knee jokes are funny still.



Amen!

----------


## YourFriendCarl

2927. Have an epic battle against yourself
2928. roundhouse kick chuck norris
2929. Play in the super bowl
2930. Create the greatest sculpture ever seen
2931. With james bond, fly a jet overtop of an enemy base, parachute out and take it over
2932. Solve a mystery with the scooby doo gang or sherlock holmes
2933. Defeat the Zanarkand Abes in blitzball
2934. Mess with sasquatch
2935. visit waldos house
2936. go mammoth hunting
2937. snowboard on a different planet
2938. Call your own cell phone and ask yourself something ( I've heard you'll get answers )
2939. Smoke down with Bob Marley, Peter Griffen, Jesus and Satan
2940. watch the "big bang"
2941. Use time control
2942. have Rap battle with Big E
2943. Give a detention to your principal
2945. Be in the worlds greatest metal band
2946. Be a professional Sniper
2947. Meet the person who discovered Lucid dreaming
2948. Become president, then legalize marijuana 
2949. after legalizing, grow the best shit the world has ever seen, then smoke it with Harold and Kumar
2950. Do stand up comedy
2951. arrest a police officer
2952. surf the worlds largest wave

----------


## anderj101

2953. Install Windows Vista into your brain and crash.

----------


## yuppie11975

2954. reboot.

----------


## chaspat

2955. snap with my toes

----------


## Solarflare

2956: create explosions all around and in front of you in dazzling colours

----------


## yuppie11975

> 2956: create explosions all around and in front of you in dazzling colours



Your sig kind of offends me, it's just plain rude, vulgar, and in no way funny.
Not to mention he spelt "her" as "here"
IT'S THREE LETTERS!?!

----------


## Solarflare

> Your sig kind of offends me, it's just plain rude, vulgar, and in no way funny.
> Not to mention he spelt "her" as "here"
> IT'S THREE LETTERS!?!



 :Sad: 

ok I'll change it lol

2957: change your DV signature

>_>

<_<

----------


## yuppie11975

It's up to you, but I have alot of respect for you, you have taught me so much, and you're hilarious, there's scarcely a day when one of your posts doesn't make me laugh.  Seeing your signature just kind of made me think "Woah, not cool solarflare..."
You're teh boss though  :tongue2:

----------


## Solarflare

> It's up to you, but I have alot of respect for you, you have taught me so much, and you're hilarious, there's scarcely a day when one of your posts doesn't make me laugh.  Seeing your signature just kind of made me think "Woah, not cool solarflare..."
> You're teh boss though



I'm funny?  ::holyshit::  and thank you :3

btw, I quoted someone elses post, so I technically I didn't make it, but meh, if I quoted it then I like it.

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm aware, I saw the original thread, which made me even more depressed considering how many people actually thought it was funny. Thanks for actually listening though ;O I was expecting rage  :tongue2:  
Also, this is my five hundreth post!

----------


## Solarflare

I don't rage easily, but...... getting me to rage is one of the LAST things you would want to do  :Cheeky: 

it says you have 499 posts  :wink2:

----------


## tehmuffinman

What was the sig?! I must know!  :Oh noes:  PM if you feel you must lol

----------


## Solarflare

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/sexual...dreams-126486/

its the funny post by Ermac

----------


## tehmuffinman

Ahhhhh, okay. Understandable how some might find that offensive. Or humorous  ::lol::

----------


## WuChi

2958- destroy Earth with Kamehameha
2959- destroy the entire universe just with laud scream wave
2960- make its acid rain just rain can be
2961- tear apart with my bare hands Michael Clarke Duncan on half
2962- have such a long dick to make a lasso

----------


## Solarflare

2963- lasso a horse with your long thingamajig
2964- use the hookshot in Zelda

----------


## yuppie11975

2965 - Catch every type of bug with your hookshot.

----------


## xxGemini14

2966 - be a mage
2967 - travel in a black hole
2968 - meet Venus
2969 - meet a vampire
2970 - to find my soulmate
2971- be an angel
2972 -  control time
2973 - kiss my crush
2974 - use arcane magics
2975 - practice necromancy
2976- fortune telling
2977 - crystalize everyting
2978 - be a demi god
2979 - meet God
2980 - meet my future self
2981 - meet the grand chase characters
2982- meet my spirit guide

----------


## HakiLuffy

2983-Collect all 7 dragon balls and make a wish!

----------


## Avalanche

2984. Find the 3 castrated dragons and the one with only one ball and apologize for Hakiluffy's actions.

----------


## Solarflare

2984: Battle the hellkite Dragon in the Undead Burg Bridge
2985: Have the gargoyles take you to Anor Londo

----------


## Avalanche

> 2984: Battle the hellkite Dragon in the Undead Burg Bridge
> 2985: Have the gargoyles take you to Anor Londo



2986: what

----------


## Solarflare

> 2984. Find the 3 castrated dragons and the one with only one ball and apologize for Hakiluffy's actions.







> 2986: what



see, I can do it too  ::biggrin::

----------


## Avalanche

I never even what it knew be is not quite that like do.

----------


## Solarflare

> I never even what it knew be is not quite that like do.







> 2986: what



.

----------


## Avalanche

> 2986: what



what

----------


## Solarflare

> what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solarflare
> ...



what

----------


## Avalanche

> see, i can do it too







> what







> 2984: Battle the hellkite Dragon in the Undead Burg Bridge
> 2985: Have the gargoyles take you to Anor Londo



what is this I don't even

also

2987. Summon your entire family to one place

----------


## Solarflare

2988: Battle Seath the Scaleless' immune form

----------


## Avalanche

2989. Make sense

----------


## Solarflare

2990: Battle the Four Kings in the Abyss

----------


## fOrceez

> 2990: Battle the Four Kings in the Abyss



2991: battle the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse in order to stop the world from being destroyed (or just Earth .__.)

----------


## elucid

This is one has interested me for a while, become an "atom" and watch the daily play of an atom from its perspective.

----------


## Enjyu

2993: Replace someone's brain with a toaster and see what happens.

----------


## Duffles22

2994: Play a game of chess with my subconscious and see who wins.

----------


## Solarflare

> 2991: battle the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse in order to stop the world from being destroyed (or just Earth .__.)



That sounds so familiar... I googled it and it says its from Christianity or something. But I can't help thinking I heard of it from somewhere...  :Thinking: 

2995: Defeat Lord Soul Bed of Chaos
2996: Defeat Lord Soul Gravelord Nito

----------


## Taffy

2997: have a spot of tea and a crumpet.

----------


## Solarflare

2998: Eat the universe
2999: iunno, break a Television >_>
3000: OMG I DID 3000!!!! Stop 9/11

----------


## YourFriendCarl

love the signature

----------


## Taffy

3001. Tell solarflare you love his signature.

----------


## yuppie11975

3002 - Tell solarflare how depressed you are because you wanted the 3000'th post.  
3003 - Make up.

----------


## Solarflare

3004: Don't make up. Thats not how I roll  :mwahaha:

----------


## yuppie11975

3005 - Clone solarflare into a nicer version, and make up.

----------


## Solarflare

3006: Murder said clone.

----------


## fOrceez

> That sounds so familiar... I googled it and it says its from Christianity or something. But I can't help thinking I heard of it from somewhere... 
> 
> 2995: Defeat Lord Soul Bed of Chaos
> 2996: Defeat Lord Soul Gravelord Nito



Yeah, it's from Christianity, I took it from the tv show Supernatural  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

I love supernatural ;3
3007 - Stop solarflare from killing clone, make up.
3008 - Watch, as solarflare admits defeat.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

3009: Make it Christmas and get all the best presents you've ever wanted.
3010: Become as small as an atom and observe the world around you.

----------


## Solarflare

> I love supernatural ;3
> 3007 - Stop solarflare from killing clone, make up.
> 3008 - Watch, as solarflare admits defeat.



3011: Share Dream with Yuppie and make him realize that will never happen




> Yeah, it's from Christianity, I took it from the tv show Supernatural



I just remembered. Its from that horrible game Darksiders.

----------


## yuppie11975

3012 - Slap solarflare in frustration, and then make up.
3013 - Explode earth.

----------


## BobbyLance

3014. Spell C-H-O-O-S-E

----------


## Solarflare

3015: Slap Yuppie and never make up

----------


## Crucide

3016: Not eat green eggs and ham
3017:Not on a boat 
3018:Not with a goat
3019:Not on a box
3020:Not With a fox
3021:Not eat them here or there
3022:I would not eat them anywhere.

----------


## yuppie11975

3023 - Tell crucide to stfu.
3024 - Finally make up with solarflare

----------


## Solarflare

3025: Realize this argument isn't going anywhere and end it  :Cheeky: 
3026: Have a debate with your mind

----------


## Crucide

3027: Tell yuppie that it was completely necessary.
3028:Get back OT.
3029:Go on a mass rampage threw NY city.

----------


## yuppie11975

3027 - Mutually agree that the argument, will never end, do not make up, and go your seperate ways.
3028 - Giggle at crucide for having "69" posts

----------


## Original Poster

3029 - Wander/fly around to see what you unconscious mind has to show you

----------


## Taffy

3030: write something in the "1000 things to do in a lucid dream!!!" thread.

----------


## BobbyLance

3031: Assassinate the next guy who'll post in this thread

----------


## Avalanche

3032. Post to see him try and catch me.

----------


## yuppie11975

3032 - Mow the lawn.

----------


## Mystycal

3033:
Dig a hole.

----------


## yuppie11975

3034 - Fill hole back up.

----------


## Solarflare

3035: Bomb the moon

----------


## anderj101

3036: Fap yourself awake and then fap again.

----------


## elucid

Be a king!

----------


## yuppie11975

3038 - Pimp slap elucid for not numbering his task.

----------


## Solarflare

3039: Grab and

 [3040] Rip a lightning bolt off a cloud and 

[3041] smash monsters upside the head with it.

----------


## WuChi

3025 - Have all my Real Time memory
3026- had an orgasm and still be In LD afterwards without waking up (LONG one)
3027- kill all my work mates especially as those with high rank(boss other) very very, very ugly dead...(F their faces piss on them, make crap on them) still wake up with clean bedding ;P

----------


## yuppie11975

> 3025 - Have all my Real Time memory
> 3026- had an orgasm and still be In LD afterwards without waking up (LONG one)
> 3027- kill all my work mates especially as those with high rank(boss other) very very, very ugly dead...(F their faces piss on them, make crap on them) still wake up with clean bedding ;P



That's a bit to far..

----------


## chaspat

3045: play the puano

----------


## Solarflare

> 3045: play the puano



What is a puano?

----------


## WuChi

3046- go to sleep (maybe its a waste of dream but never did it)

----------


## Avalanche

> What is a puano?



Piano you numpty.

----------


## Enjyu

3047: Invent a puano.

----------


## Solarflare

> Piano you numpty.



i know  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## anderj101

3048: Moderate the entire Internet for spelling and grammar.

----------


## melanieb

3049: Vote

3050: Steal your neighbor's mail

3051: Burrow 

3052: Kill George Lucas

----------


## yuppie11975

2306 - Go back in time, and edit this post, changing it to the correct number.

----------


## chaspat

> What is a puano?



That's what Imma find out!!!

why would I play the piano in a lucid dream? jeez< 
you're all nutheads!!

 3053: play the clabinet

----------


## Avalanche

> That's what Imma find out!!!
> 
> why would I play the piano in a lucid dream? jeez< 
> you're all nutheads!!
> 
>  3053: play the clabinet



If this turns into a 5 page running joke..

----------


## Mystycal

3054: play the flupe

----------


## Avalanche

3055. play the hurrmonicur

----------


## melanieb

3056: play the vagiola

----------


## Avalanche

> 3056: play the vagiola



Thank you for opening the dirty jokes door, with VAGiola

3057. Play the Tromboner

----------


## Solarflare

3058: Play the Sexophone

----------


## WuChi

> 3051: Burrow



Burrow... what.. be like a mole go to heart of earth or dig to Chinatown or just make couple tunels and fell like home... Kill George Lucas? U need for that a Light-sabre .. "Do not underestimate the power of Dark Side" commercials will kill U 3050:easy but hard to remember... Vote??Against ACTA,SOPA,PIPA.. In My World ALL The Government Should Be Destroyed And The Rest Of The Politicians Should Be Slaughter Like PIGS!!! !!!ViVa a KING!!! !!!ViVa A FREEDOM!!! !!!ViVA A DEMOCRACY!!!

----------


## elucid

> 3058: Play the Sexophone



Be played!

----------


## yuppie11975

3059 - Play the guetar

----------


## chaspat

3059: play the fagpipes

----------


## Deatheraux

3060: steal the batmobile

----------


## yuppie11975

You wrecked the joke...
3061: Tell you, that you wrecked the joke. > ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

3062. Play the LOVE triangle.

See that? Put a little twist on the whole topic. It's now not just sex related, but relationship that implies a sexual relationship related.

Only thing cleverer than that was written by godamn Shakespeare.

----------


## WuChi

3062: find a death reaper and get answer when he will came for my soul ( fun but won't be true)

----------


## Deatheraux

3063: ruin the joke again

----------


## melanieb

3064: Play the diddle-fiddle

----------


## elucid

fiddle with the diddle

----------


## yuppie11975

3065: Play the Chellow

----------


## elucid

play the two drums.

----------


## yuppie11975

NUMBER YOUR THINGS...
3066: Play the harmoanica

----------


## Solarflare

3067: play the testicles

----------


## Taffy

3068: play the toobuh

----------


## yuppie11975

3069: Play the - Hahaha.. Three thousand and SIXTY NINE.

----------


## elucid

3070: Dance

----------


## yuppie11975

3071: wreck the joke, several times.
3072: Draw a pie graph.

----------


## Original Poster

3073 Succeed where Lord Voldemort, Emperor Palpatine, Sauron and Agent Smith all failed, conquering the Magical, Scifi, Fantasy and Virtual World. Employ Freddy Kruger as your Enforcer.

----------


## elucid

Beat the record one has stayed in a dream.

----------


## Cinder

3075: Create a DC with equal powers like you.

----------


## yuppie11975

3076: Defeat that dc.

----------


## WuChi

3070: play koto

----------


## Original Poster

3078 Create your own creature and use it to kill Charles Darwin

3079 Design a skyscraper and begin your plans for world domination while staring out into the world from the penthouse suite

----------


## Solarflare

8273: Learn how to count.

----------


## Brigid

3080: Walk around underwater without having to breathe, and be able to see lots of cool fish ... and stuff. ^_^

----------


## melanieb

3081: Drink beer

----------


## yuppie11975

> 3080: Walk around underwater without having to breathe, and be able to see lots of cool fish ... and stuff. ^_^



3081: See Jaws!

----------


## elucid

3082: Be a shark and swim underwater.

----------


## melanieb

3084: Count fingers and renumber forum posts

----------


## elucid

3084: Ride a horse.

----------


## Enjyu

3086: Ride a horse through space.

----------


## Avalanche

3087. Ride a horse through space to get to Neptune.

----------


## Enjyu

3088: Travel through time on a goat and prevent your parents from meeting each other.

----------


## Avalanche

You ruined what could have been a great long running joke.

----------


## Solarflare

3089: Shoot a missile into space in Lucid dream 1. Find where it landed in lucid dream 2

----------


## yuppie11975

3090: Run out of ideas to suggest.

----------


## elucid

3091: Fight with a tiger

----------


## Sivason

3092: Sit at a buffet table and see how many foods you can actually taste.

----------


## Avalanche

3093. Taste at a food buffet and table how many sees you can actually.

----------


## Solarflare

.........  :smiley: 

3094: Jump off a 10km high cliff into a beautiful field filled with horny unicorns.

----------


## Avalanche

3095. Jump off a cliff.... but better

----------


## Solarflare

No horny unicorns= fail  :Cheeky: 

Also I hate FPS games >_> lol

----------


## Avalanche

I play other games than BF3, but I find the teamplay element in BF3 really makes it one of the best. Like today, I was on a defending team, and my team needed to know where the enemy were coming from (we were getting our arsed kicked). So I switched classes and used my MAV, which I basically a little r.c. helicopter to spot the enemy for my team. We found them, we killed them, we won, mostly because of me.

That's what I love about fps games, especially BF3. If you play for the team then you win. No 360 no scopes, just teamplay.

----------


## Solarflare

> I play other games than BF3, but I find the teamplay element in BF3 really makes it one of the best. Like today, I was on a *defending team*, and my team needed to know where the enemy were coming from (we were getting our arsed kicked). So I *switched classes* and used my *MAV*, which I basically *a little r.c. helicopter* to spot the enemy for my team. We found them, we killed them, we won, mostly because of me.
> 
> That's what I love about fps games, especially BF3. If you play for the team then you win. *No 360 no scopes,* just teamplay.



I don't know what the bolded terms mean  :Cheeky:

----------


## Avalanche

Defending team is the team that has to defend their base from attackers. The attackers have to get in and blow up these mobile communication stations, but they have limited lives, while the defenders have infinite lives.

There are 4 classes in BF3, assault, engineer, support and recon. You can pretty much guess what they can do from the names, the recon class in the one with the MAV.

The MAV (Micro Air Vehicle) is a portable robust little camera bot that can hover and fly in the air, spotting targets and jamming enemy equipment. It's what I used to sniff out the enemy so they couldn't get the jump on us. It sees in infared.

The MAV is like an Remote controlled helicopter, except it is more compact and have inbuilt rotors instead of chopper blades.

In Call of duty, theres a trick you can do where you get a sniper rifle, jump off a ledge, and spin around at you fall (360 degrees) and then blast someone in one shot without looking down the rifle scope. Apparently it's something cool in call of duty, but for everyone with a brain it's just stupid.

----------


## Solarflare

Oh ho gotcha  ::teeth::

----------


## Avalanche

Just taking a break from Skyrim really, got a bit boring. I already beat the Alduin questline and the Stormcloak questline, just went to Markarth and I'm doing that little forsworn quest now, among a bazillion other things.

----------


## Solarflare

::lol::  I don't have Skyrim either...

----------


## Avalanche

> I don't have Skyrim either...



You? You don't have Skyrim?

What

All of my what.

----------


## Solarflare

I know I know  :wink2: 

I want it, but I want Vanquish, Skyward Sword, Final Fantasy VI, and some other games first

----------


## Avalanche

Don't get Skyward Sword. It's trying to be twilight princess but more colourful and childish in a way. Which means it's shit. Plus the story is just throw together. Get Vanquish, rent that son of a bitch, do not buy, it's 6 hours long average (I beat it in 4) and the trophies/achievements will add maybe another 2 hours depending on how many you want.

----------


## Solarflare

Yeah I don't want it but my brother wants it. I gave up on Zelda totally and see no point in buying LoZSS but if we are getting it I might as well play it right?

----------


## Avalanche

Well yeah, it's a Zelda game, so you know what you are getting. Which is both good and bad, as you know what you are getting... 8+ themed bosses and a final boss who is as forgettable as the boss from Amnesia.

Get it?

Forgettable? Amnesia?

----------


## Solarflare

LOL. If it were like the old Zelda Games (Link to the Past for example), I would get it in a jiffy. But its just as bad as twlight princess and phantom hourglass so meh...

----------


## Brigid

3095: ... Visit Ponyville.

----------


## OctoberWind

(all of these have probably already been said)

3097:  Eat yourself
3098: Sword fight with a stuffed animal
3099: Give yourself the power to turn things into marshmellows

----------


## Brigid

3100 - Turn into an elephant. ... For some reason I've always really wished I could experience being an elephant. >.<

----------


## melanieb

3101: Poison pigeons in the park

----------


## Original Poster

3102. Pee in your mouth

----------


## ShinyBlueStar

3103. Turn into a speedboat by kicking your legs at hyperspeed.

----------


## Solarflare

3104: Pee in someone elses mouth
3105: Recieve pee from someone else.
3106: Pee in a urinal
3107: Enter the forbidden other gender washroom

----------


## yuppie11975

> 3095. Jump off a cliff.... but better



I love doing this! I deploy my parachute pretty much straight away, and attempt to kill people with a sniper ;P
I've got a hit marker before, but no kills  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

Lol I always deploy my parachute too early, then it's like a 1 and a half minute sail down. Next time, NEXT TIME I'll remember to deploy it 30 meters above the ground. Maybe.

I rarely play rush though anyway.

----------


## NobleDreams

3108: Fly in a cardboard box  ::D:

----------


## elucid

3109: Fly on a carpet.

----------


## Solarflare

3110: Visit Valhalla from FFXIII-2
3111: Have a 1 on 1 sword fight with something >.>

----------


## melanieb

3112: Lactate

----------


## Keris

3113: Rip a hole in the dream and see what's in it.  
3114: Use photoshop/gimp tools.  (Messing with color and posterizing especially!)

----------


## yuppie11975

3115: Laugh at a tree.

----------


## elucid

3116: be in complete nothingness. No world no sky, no body, just be in nothingness, but do have seeing abilities.

----------


## yuppie11975

3117: Realise that 2116 is a waste, because you might as well just close your eyes ;P

----------


## Solarflare

> 3117: Realise that 2116 is a waste, because you might as well just close your eyes ;P



I c typo.

----------


## melanieb

3118: Give VD love to DV people.

 :Thinking:   :For Xox:

----------


## chaspat

3119: write something more intelligent than Shakespeare.
3120: be a horny pony in a field of horny ponies
3121: my penis encircle the planet earth
3122: simply walk into mordor

----------


## Avalanche



----------


## elucid

3123: Meditate in a dream

----------


## Solarflare

> 3118: Give VD love to DV people.



What's VD? >.>

----------


## melanieb

^^^ Silly. It means Valentine's Day.

----------


## Circa

3124: Travel to Limsa Lominsa from FFXIV
3125: Cook the greatest meal of all time and eat it in one bite
3126: Re-enact the fight scene between Neo and hundreds of Angent Smith's from The Matrix.
3127: Create a beautiful place that you travel to every dream and use as a home point where you can travel to any location you wish
3128: Create a book that shows the "statistics" of my life

----------


## Avalanche

> 3118: Give VD love to DV people.



3129. Give STD love to DV people.

CLAMIDIA! YOU KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

----------


## Solarflare

3130: Visit the Arctic
3131: Visit the Antarctic
3132: Visit the Amazon Rainforest
3133: Visit the Great Barrier Reef

----------


## awsomness

3134:Command an Army of animals, and take over the world.

----------


## elucid

3135: Get into heaven.

----------


## yuppie11975

3136; experience hell.

----------


## melanieb

3137: Narfle the Garthok

----------


## Lmrhone

3138:Go to Finn and Jakes house and hang out with them for a while
3139:Walk up to a DC and change into a lion and tell the DC to ride you into the sun or walmart
3140:Get a fleet of dragons and ride them into the clouds and race though the clouds
3141:Walk through your closet and into Narnia
3142:Turn on your tv and walk into your favorite tv show
3143:Go to walmart and pick up two million dollars worth of food and see the cashiers response
3144:Get into a kung fu fight with an old lady
3145:Steal Ghost Rider's motorcycle and ride it into a high school

----------


## Dexter33

3146: Have a conversation with your pets.
3147: Walk through a mirror.
3148: Play yourself in chess.
3149: Rob a bank.
3150: Exist in the world were there is little gravity.
3151: Make a fort made of money.
3152: Meet your dreamguide!
3153: Share a dream.
3154: Fight off a zombie invasion with your best friends where you are trapped inside your house.
3155: Make a fight with a dream character and then beat him by pointing your finger at him so he shrinks to the size of a pea.
3156: Jump of a cliff, but then fly before you hit the ground. The feeling of falling that far is strangely exhilarating. 
3157: Talk to your Subconcious.
3158: Shapeshift into your favorite animal.
3159: Fight in the battle of the Bulge, in D-Day, and get bombed in Pearl Harbor.
3160: Make your dream more realistic than real life.
3162: Time dilate in your dream and live an entire lifetime.
3163: Be part of your favorite book.
3164: Find a book and read it in your dreams (I'm really curious as to what it would say).
3165: See how much you can screw with your mind in a dream (try to override it or something).

Sorry for the repeats guys!

----------


## Coolb3rt

3166: drink molten butter.

----------


## ShinyBlueStar

3167: Fly into space, then freefall and punch a massive hole in the earth!  ::D: 
3168: Ignite a fart and fly around, like using a jetpack XD

----------


## Hohenheim

3169: Bite God's big toe.
3170: Eat the moon in one bite.

----------


## anderj101

3171: Pinch a loaf the size of the moon.

----------


## Coolb3rt

3172: Blast the past

----------


## Solarflare

3173: Visit Blighttown

----------


## melanieb

3174: Poop in Matt Lauer's coffee

----------


## patrick45

_3175: snap your fingers to send a fireball flying from them to blow something up, or use it like a match. (Good starting practice for dream control)
3176: Ride a dragon!
3177: Perform alchemy and summon the philosopher's stone
3178: Perform witchcraft in a dream
3179: Summon the omni key, a key that can make a door lead to any other form of door in the world
3180: Get naughty with a random angel
3181: Get naughty with a random demon
3182: Get naughty with a random anything
3183: Play spin the bottle, but this bottle blasts away anyone it stops on.
3184: Have a picnic with your favorite characters, possibly followed by naughtiness.
3185: Drag your reflection out of a mirror and question it
3186: Visit a haunted house and scare yourself out of the dream!
3187: RIDE NYAN CAT INTO MORDOR
3188: Sonic rainboom on Nyan cat to get into Mordor
3189: Be Nyan cat
3190: Bomb people in mordor with rageface bombs on nyan cat
3191: Turn your dream into a [email protected] of internet memes and let hilariousness ensue.
3192: Nyan cat army._

----------


## Ryartran

Sorry if repost  :tongue2: 

3193: Walk into Mordor and shoot people with an AK-47
3194: Fly around the universe cursing out planets
3195: Jump off a building and land in a snowdrift
3196: Control the weather 
3197: Create a meme for Reddit and see if it is on there when I wake up
3198: Piss on my worst enemy's face
3199: Run around naked at high speeds around town cursing out people
3200: Get in a high speed police chase
3201: Get eaten alive by a dinosaur and come out alive
3202: HADOUKEN!!!
3203: Race Sonic the Hedgehog and win
3204: Turn my dream into a moving RageComic
3205: Become my Fursona (If you wanna know what it is, look it up)
3206: Run around town as my Fursona, trying to piss people off and freak them out.
3207: Cause a nuclear apocalypse and live
3208: Participate in the Hunger Games 
3209: Survive all seven years at Hogwarts
3210: Kill all the idiots that  have to deal with at school
3211: Make a Chimera (from FMA)

I'm now finished; have a dancing banana!  ::banana::

----------


## Karlitaki

3212: Grow ganja.
3213: ask God , who created you ?xD

----------


## melanieb

3214: Round up all those nasty Russian hackers and force them to view constantly repeating videos of the GummiBear song.

----------


## Taffy

3215: Fire a Master Spark.

----------


## anderj101

3216: Hijack the Microsoft server and make every link lead to Linux.
3217: Push down a high-priority Windows update which deletes Windows and installs Linux.
3218: Make sweet, sweet love to the Linux penguin.

----------


## melanieb

3219: Check out the pow-pow.

----------


## Mancon

3220: Hide in an egg that the Easter bunny is delivering to a random person.

----------


## Solarflare

3221: Visit the Desert in the game 'Journey'

----------


## Avalanche

3222: Go to Yamaku Academy. If you have played Katawa Shoujo, you would know the rest.

----------


## Solarflare

3223: Visit the fields in the game 'Flower'
3224: Skydive off Burj Khalifa

----------


## melanieb

3225: write your manifesto

----------


## Solarflare

3226: Pick up Mount Everest and throw it to the Moon.

----------


## anderj101

3227: Pee on an electric fence.
3228: Construct a city entirely out of bacon, then eat it all.

----------


## melanieb

3229: Poop out that bacon city

----------


## Avalanche

> 3228: Construct a city entirely out of bacon, then eat it all.




Gotta git sum of dat baycun

----------


## superchaz

3230: D-Day with clone troopers lasers and such star fighters and such.
Such and such

----------


## elucid

3231: Drive a bus

----------


## superchaz

3232:Fly using farts from your bum.

----------


## Solarflare

3233: Punch the Moon with a fist made of fists

----------


## melanieb

3234: Have a party with all of DV invited.


3235: Shat on a turtle.

----------


## Solarflare

3236: Be in the Hunger Games

----------


## 9696banned

3237: go to penny's door from the big bang theory, and knock three times going penny....penny.....penny

----------


## Dreamer95

3238: Long walks on the beach

----------


## melanieb

3239: Long walks underwater near the beach

----------


## Dreamer95

3240: Shifting the entire ocean onto the beach whilst taking a long walk

----------


## ADEzor

3241: make water appear crystal clear/invisible

----------


## 9696banned

3242: play Jenga with a DC, and If he looses, Strap him to a big rock, then throw him off a plane over an ocean

----------


## wandering

3243: Middle earth and elves. And a forest. And not having to number things  ::D:  or write coherently, for that matter  :tongue2:

----------


## yuppie11975

3244; Eat everything in existance.

----------


## melanieb

3245: Go to a Luby's, throw out five cards for free lifetime healthcare and watch the old people fight over them.

----------


## Finlander

3246: Drive sports car off a cliff and in mid flight fly out of the car, then watch it explode. (Also extra for a bad guy and action music)  :Shades wink:

----------


## Razzinnator

3247 (excuse me if it's already been said): Walk on water.

----------


## Avalanche

> 3247 (excuse me if it's already been said): Walk on water.



>13 pages to thread
>over 3000 suggestions
>walk on water

Wanna suggest flying too?

----------


## NightSpy2

> >13 pages to thread
> >over 3000 suggestions
> >walk on water
> 
> Wanna suggest flying too?



Lol'd...

3248: (did this in a lucid last night) 
Summon an unbeatable invincible monster, then fly up into orbit, shrink earth to the size of a golf ball, then destroy it...! (Or shrink it more and eat it..  :tongue2: )

----------


## melanieb

3249: Play cards with Batman, The Flash, and Superman, all dressed in pink tutus.

----------


## hankwheels

3250: Go swimming with sharks
3251: Surf the biggest wave in history
3252: Meet Santa Claus
3253: Go bowling in an anti-gravity bowling alley
3254: Possess someone
3255: Ride a roller coaster that is above the clouds!

----------


## anderj101

3256: Discharge a high voltage capacitor into a pickle.

----------


## Circa

3257: Live with monks and learn their philosophies

----------


## NightSpy2

3258: Create a pie chart on a computer program (Like Excel), then pull it out of the computer and eat it.
3259: DO ALL OF THE THINGS IN THIS THREAD!

----------


## melanieb

3260: Ride a Jet-Ski on a river in Hawaii with James Bond  (I did this yesterday)

----------


## yuppie11975

3261; Obtain a license to kill.
(In order to do so, you must complete a mission, with James Bond.)

----------


## superchaz

3262: Become lucid, take off all your clothes and proceed to walk casually around the dream.
3623: Our streak

----------


## USA

3264: Go to the zoo and find he hippos. Once you find them, jump in with the hippos and feed a hippo 100 pounds of laxatives. When its about to crap, bang it up its bum bum so it cant poop. Then when ur done, get a bucket, fill it with hippo crap and eat it!

----------


## Avalanche

3265. What

----------


## superchaz

typical buckeye LOL!
What are you on about?

----------


## NightSpy2

> 3264: Go to the zoo and find he hippos. Once you find them, jump in with the hippos and feed a hippo 100 pounds of laxatives. When its about to crap, bang it up its bum bum so it cant poop. Then when ur done, get a bucket, fill it with hippo crap and eat it!

----------


## USA

3266: Go to the town lumberjack, steal his axe, chop down a cedar tree, and cut the tree into 15 logs. One of logs needs to be 60 feet tall and 500 feet in circumference. Then you need to hollow out a hole for you to get inside of the log. So grab the nearest woodpecker and with your lucious lips, kiss it till it does whatver you say. Then tell it to hollow out a hole, 4 feet by 6 feet, for maximum comfort. After the log is finished, release the woodpecker by shooting it out from between your toes. Now roll the log to the closest city that is on the side of a hill. Get inside the log and push off the hill so you begin your killing spree through the city. *OK, now comes the important part*, steer the log with your your mind powers so you can hits as many daycares, women, children, babies, pokemon, fetuses, mice, kittens, puppies, dead grammas, really pretty windows, and any person who likes Justin Beiber as possible. After killing all the people and animals I said, go to every person left alive in the town, and beat them to death with your yo-yo. Now you can happily build your own towel folding business and have a wife and kids.

----------


## Avalanche

> *OK, now comes the important part*, steer the log with your your mind powers so you can hits as many daycares, women, children, babies, pokemon, fetuses, mice, kittens, puppies, dead grammas,



Ok USA that post was really stupid now.
Dead grammas? How are you supposed to kill dead grammas? Think before you post man. 
I swear, I'm dealing with noobs here.

----------


## Myke Gregory

3267: Dreaming with portals.

----------


## USA

3268: Live with slugs for a few years until you learn how to morph into whatver you want.*(This is the most important part.)* Then once you have mastered the art of morphing, turn yourself into a baby bird and hop in a nest. HAve the momma bird teach you to fly, then fly to a library. _(Now turn into a human so your don't get "wing raped")._ Find a book titled "How to Kick like a Real Man". Open it and turn to page 3,658. Read section 5.6 about how to tighten your your middle toe so it looks like a hot dog. Once you can do that, put a hot dog bun around your hot dog toe and set your foot on a glass window. When someone picks up the "hot dog" and eats it, tell him it was your foot! He will be very sad he did this to you, so he will buy you pair of scissors, so you both of you can make origami snowflakes together. Once you two become very close friends, morph into a fly and go in his stomach. When you get down there, morph into a 2 ton elephant and whip his lower intestines with your trunk. When he cries because it tickles, morph into a turd and come out of him --through his butt-- and call him a whiney baby. Then morph into an anteater and slap him with your long, wet tongue. Then you notice it's been almost 2 hours since lunch, so morph into a cow and milk yourself, then turn into a chef and bake a salad. Eat the milk and drink your salad. Now morph into a Buhdist baby and go meditate in your crib and eat a bagel with blueberry hippo crap.

----------


## superchaz

3266: Eat a fish stick sandwich burrito

----------


## Solarflare

3270: Skydive off a 2000000ft cliff.

----------


## melanieb

3271: Wipe your butt with chocolate bars, and pass them out to coworkers.

----------


## superchaz

i like that one haha

----------


## NightSpy2

> 3268: Live with slugs for a few years until you learn how to morph into whatver you want.*(This is the most important part.)* Then once you have mastered the art of morphing, turn yourself into a baby bird and hop in a nest. HAve the momma bird teach you to fly, then fly to a library. _(Now turn into a human so your don't get "wing raped")._ Find a book titled "How to Kick like a Real Man". Open it and turn to page 3,658. Read section 5.6 about how to tighten your your middle toe so it looks like a hot dog. Once you can do that, put a hot dog bun around your hot dog toe and set your foot on a glass window. When someone picks up the "hot dog" and eats it, tell him it was your foot! He will be very sad he did this to you, so he will buy you pair of scissors, so you both of you can make origami snowflakes together. Once you two become very close friends, morph into a fly and go in his stomach. When you get down there, morph into a 2 ton elephant and whip his lower intestines with your trunk. When he cries because it tickles, morph into a turd and come out of him --through his butt-- and call him a whiney baby. Then morph into an anteater and slap him with your long, wet tongue. Then you notice it's been almost 2 hours since lunch, so morph into a cow and milk yourself, then turn into a chef and bake a salad. Eat the milk and drink your salad. Now morph into a Buhdist baby and go meditate in your crib and eat a bagel with blueberry hippo crap.



Again, USA... My face when I'm just reading your posts...

----------


## USA

You want another one? I'm full of good ideas xD

----------


## Solarflare

> 3271: Wipe your butt with chocolate bars, and pass them out to coworkers.



3272: Wipe your butt with coworkers and pass them out to chocolate bars.

----------


## melanieb

3273: Kill Jack Black and not tell the authorities.

----------


## Cookino

3274: Destroy every nation on the planet using a pair of beaten up pink shoes.
3275: Turn into a titilist (someone who can assing title to persons and objects) and go giving everyone random titles like "crappy", "nostalgic", "fresh", etc. till you get banned out of your country.
3276: Make your dream a third-person-view dream, look at yourself (the "screen") grab the camera and throw it on a wall till it breaks/shatters/explodes/vaporizes (whatever you prefer), them go to dreamviews and post about what you saw.
3277: Grab a subspace suitcase or any other container with subspace technology in it then walk around your city. Look around the city for dogs and cats and store each one you see inside your container until you get tired of it (if you don't know when to stop a good sign that you should stop is when you start vomiting sea water, start having seizures, think you are a pokémon master or start having sex with a blue 5 meter tall palm tree). After that, throw them on an island and give weapons to each one of them and watch them fighting each other to death.

----------


## Solarflare

3278: shoot missiles out of your dick.

----------


## Sivason

3279: Turn into a lizard and bask in the sun on a rock.
3280: Pay the most distracting DC $10,000 to keep the other DCs from distracting you. 
3281: Yell things like "I love You" and "Thank You" into the ether.

----------


## NightSpy2

> You want another one? I'm full of good ideas xD



xD Sure...
It makes me lmao. I like your epicly retarded ideas...  :tongue2:

----------


## melanieb

> 3278: shoot missiles out of your dick.



 
3282: Shoot pancakes out of your vagina.





> 3281: Yell things like "I love You" and "Thank You" into the ether.



 
My friend, back in 6th grade,  used to yell "penis and vagina!" as loud as he could while walking around the neighborhood.

----------


## Solarflare

3283: Ejaculate maple syrup into vagina and have the vagina shoot maple syrupped pancakes into your mouth.

----------


## USA

3284. Go to the mountain store and buy the "Kingly Royal Supreme Climby Rope 3000". Put it into your fanny pack, which you always have with you. Go next door to the grocery store and go to the fruit isle. Find the bananas and pick out the ripest ones. Take out one banana from the bunch and peel one side of it. Whisper into the banana, "Ba...na...no..no...neee... Peel!". It will teleport you to the bast of Mt. Banana. You could take the elevator up, but since you spent 20 bucks on a Kingly Royal Supreme Climby Rope 3000, you might as well climb it. Get you Kingly Royal Supreme Climby Rope 3000 out of your fanny pack, and on both ends of the Kingly Royal Supreme Climby Rope 3000, spit on it. Now put it back in your fanny pack, and take the stairs to the top of Mt. Banana and speak to the Banana wizard. Tell him you have the Kingly Royal Supreme Climby Rope 3000, and he will put you in his pocket. When he tells you, get out of his pocket. There will be two banana children waiting for you. Give each banana child one end of the Kingly Royal Supreme Climby Rope 3000. You give the signal to them, and jump rope until you 3 become very close friends. Then you get out a frying pan, and tell them you're gonna beat them up, and suck the banana out of their stems. They will try to run, but you throw potatoes at them until they can't run anymore. Then sacrifice their bodies to the Bananer King, and he will teach you how to eat a banana peel like a true woman. Then you two become good friends and you both go to the zoo and go to the hippos and spank them so hard they fly all the way to Mt. Potato, where the hippos learn how to use a toilet. Now go back to your house and eat your own wee wee.

----------


## melanieb

> 3284. Go to the mountain store and buy the "Kingly Royal Supreme Climby Rope 3000".



I read this as:



Go to the mountain store and buy the "Kingly Royal Supreme Climby *Rape* 3000.

I didn't read the rest.


3285: Open up a chicken and vagina-waffle hut.

----------


## yuppie11975

3286; Open up your own brothel!
However, when hiring staff, it is necesary that you first sleep with them.
3287; Maintain your brothel.

----------


## Sivason

3288: Run around an office building screaming "Tech Support!!!"

----------


## melanieb

3289: Pee on a seagull

----------


## fOrceez

LOL someone get peed on, today?!




> 3289: Pee on a seagull



3290: Pee on melanieb

----------


## USA

> LOL someone get peed on, today?!
> 
> 3290: Pee on melanieb



3291. Pee on ME!

----------


## melanieb

3292: Pay Dark_Merlin to pee on fOrceez, and post the video on YouTube.


 ::D: 

<<<Not into golden showers

----------


## Avalanche

^^^^
Totally into golden showers.

----------


## Dreamerb90

This is LONG overdue for a v2......

----------


## Avalanche

3293. inb4 "make a 1000 things to do in a lucid dream V2 topic"

----------


## spacebaba

Hypercube

----------


## superchaz

> Hypercube



hyper what?

----------


## yuppie11975

Have a shootout with some terrorists!

----------


## spacebaba

> hyper what?

----------


## Phion

Experience life as an organ in some arbitrary creature.

----------


## melanieb

So...are you guys trying to kill this thread or what?

----------


## USA

This thread can't die! I need it! And we're supposed to go to 10,000 now if you read the post a while back. Good luck with that!

----------


## melanieb

3294: Put a stop to the panic.

3295: Reinvigorate this thread.

----------


## superchaz

Whatever do you mean?

----------


## yuppie11975

3296;Wonder why you can't understand what she means.

----------


## Simplicity0

Kill Aeris before Sephiroth does and watch the reaction..

----------


## Phion

I want to lick up the stars and taste the cosmos.

----------


## melanieb

> Kill Aeris before Sephiroth does and watch the reaction..



FAIL





> I want to lick up the stars and taste the cosmos.





FAIL


3297: Walk through walls with Kitty Pride

----------


## Taffy

3298: Encase the empire state building in crystalized sugar.

----------


## melanieb

3299: Give someone an erection that lasts four hours or longer and not let them go to the doctor.

----------


## superchaz

And you say I'm killing the thread.

----------


## Solarflare

3300: Get caught fapping to the smell of your best friends sister underwear while she is still wearing it during her funeral.

----------


## smoothcriminal1

Be a superhero.
Destroy the world.
Meet people of the past.

----------


## yuppie11975

Number your fucking things.

----------


## melanieb

3301: Pretend I never saw those posts.

3302: Sex in snow.

----------


## Waterknight

> Number your fucking things.



Did the person before you really need to number those? They are already on the list....

----------


## Taffy

3303: Transform into a dragon and knock over a skyscraper.

----------


## NightSpy2

3304: Eat Godzilla, and puke him out on Batman.

----------


## Taffy

3305: Save the hotdog before batman eats it.

----------


## superchaz

3306: RPG rampage

----------


## United757

3307.  just fight any kid from ur school and beat the crap out of him!  ::D: 
3308. be a pilot and fly a Boeing 757 (look it up if u dont know what it is) for United/ Continental Airlines or any other airline or type of airliner of ur choice
3309. walk up to random people and spit in their eyes and faces and see their reaction!!
3310. have a DC beat u up for fun
3311. spit a huge glob of spit into the air in slo motion
3312. have extreme sex with someone ur own gender and spit into their mouths over and over (i attemped this a few times and i know its kinda wierd, but its okay to experiment every once in a while)  ::D: 
3313. (MUST DO!!) whoever DC u see, like a friend or someone u know, force their head upwards by putting ur palm under the person's chin and pushing upwards so their head is all the way back. Then, look at their under chin while they're head is bent all the way back (this is REALLY fun to do. i do this to my 8th grade classmates and friends all the time in my dreams its really fun to force their heads upwards and look under their chin!!)  ::D: 
3314. Shoot a Kamehameha (from DBZ) at a random DC or destroy buildings with it
3315. Go super sayian and destroy a whole city!!  ::evil:: 
3316. uppercut a DC under their chin as HARD AS U CAN and see their reaction. then, just beat him up afterwards no matter what he says or how mad he is
3317. Spit right down ur chin and walk around ur school or town to gross people out
3318. Have an epic spit battle with ur friend by continuously trying to spit on ur friend ANYWHERE ON THEIR BODY until they give up (including their chin and mouth!!) 
3319. Continuously punch a random kid in the face and make them bleed

----------


## yuppie11975

What is your thing with spitting, do you have some sort of fetish?

----------


## Solarflare

> What is your thing with spitting, do you have some sort of fetish?



mmm spit  :drool:

----------


## benzoe590

3320. (if you're a writer...) summon a character from your story and interview them  :smiley: 
3321. Become Alex Mercer and go find a city, then kill hundreds of DCs.
3322. Summon Pinkie Pie.

----------


## Mancon

3323: Grow a 4,000,000,000,000,000 foot toenail..

----------


## saltyseedog

3324: lay in a bed made of marshmallows

----------


## Mancon

3325: lay in a bed made of tacos that is hovering over a river.

----------


## fOrceez

> 3323: Grow a 4,000,000,000,000,000 foot toenail..



There is something really, really wrong here..

----------


## Caenis

3326.  Perform surgery on your own body
3327.  Cuddle with a hippo
3328.  Become the Internet

----------


## yuppie11975

> 3323: Grow a 4,000,000,000,000,000 foot toenail..



3329' Clip that toe nail  :wink2:

----------


## lordx

3330 beat up chuck norris
3331 jump from the top of burj kalifa

----------


## GenericUser10621

Untitled757 - Serial killer in the making.

3332 Self-destruct
3333 Crack binge.

----------


## Solarflare

3334: Visit Wonderland

----------


## CaptianCrutch

3335: Exit Earth's gravity by propelling yourself into space with your own flatulence

----------


## Ryonne

3336: Preform experiments in theoretical physics while exploring the Universe.
3337: Project self into the astral plane, and or discover alternate planes of existence I wasn't aware of beforehand.
3338: Probably said before, but I'll say it anyway: BE THE PONY.
3339: Meet favorite authors and ask them for writing advice. For me, it would be H.P. Lovecraft and Victor Hugo.
3340: Beat Napoleon in a game of chess.
3341: Try to create a tulpa while lucid dreaming.
3342: Preform dark magic, or, better yet, try to influence your waking life using dream based sigilian magic!
3343: Go deeper.
3344: Enter Limbo.
3345: Become a dictator, and take over the world.
3346: Witness nuclear warfare.
3347: Write book entirely in dream. Take notes, and try to recreate that book in the real world.
3348: Enter a dystopian future, one that would be at home in speculative fiction.
3349: Warp the laws of reality, and transform your dreamscape into an Escher painting. Subsequently, explore!
3350: Visit a psychologist while in your dream and attempt to learn more about your mind.
3351: Create a self inflicted false awakening.
3352: Meet Madotsuki amd give her a hug, then explore her badass dream world!
3353: Kill self while in dream, but try not to awaken; see the afterlife.
3354: Drum solo.
3355: Play with the Beatles.
3356: Preform Pink Floyd's "The Wall" n its entirety while in a single dream.
3357: Study while in a dream.
3358: Compose poetry about the dreamscape, therein.
3359: Experiment with political regimes under different scenarios. Find the ideal government, and cleave to it vehemently in your waking life.
3360: Meet the Supreme Architect of the Universe.

That's all I can think of for now. Might enter more later, but I'll have to actually have a single lucid dream first.

----------


## yuppie11975

3361: Give this kid a pat on the back ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Well done!  ::D:

----------


## DreamInception

3362:  Fly like a drone in a city in a distant planet. A real planet that exists far away.

----------


## melanieb

3363: Show someone love, and blend with them to become one being.

3364: Erase a movie from your memory so you can watch it again for the first time.

3365: Go to Candy Mountain.

----------


## Mancon

3366: Control your body and someone else's at the same time

3367: Roll in the Deep with Adele

3368: Bring Sexy back.

----------


## Caenis

> 3363: Show someone love, and blend with them to become one being.



Thanks melanieb.  I read this shortly before going to bed last night, hopped into bed and started daydreaming.  Once I was paying less attention to what I was thinking, I did this.  Halfway into the blending, I realized I was being ridiculous and unmerged.  I nor my subconscious would normally have me merge with someone, so this is your influence.  =p

----------


## Mancon

That's awesome, Caenis  ::D: 

3369: Tour an orange juice factory.

----------


## Circa

3370: Mess with your senses. (Smell sounds or taste everything you touch)

----------


## Neoquestmoo

3371. Stop every major assassination in history and see how it'd change the world (i.e. What would've happened to Rome if Caesar hadn't been killed?)
3372. Revisit memories and change their events in my favor
3373. Visit a world where I had never been born in an It's a Wonderful Life manner.

----------


## Mancon

3374: Rearrange your body parts

----------


## Circa

3375: "Level Up"

----------


## Rubens

- Compose a song (I once woke up remembering a song i've composed in a dream and i find it awesome  ::D: )
- Meet people that lives far from me ( :/ )

----------


## anderj101

> 3335: Exit Earth's gravity by propelling yourself into space with your own flatulence



3378: Strike a match and fire up the afterburners.  :smiley:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

> 3307.  just fight any kid from ur school and beat the crap out of him! 
> 3308. be a pilot and fly a Boeing 757 (look it up if u dont know what it is) for United/ Continental Airlines or any other airline or type of airliner of ur choice
> 3309. walk up to random people and spit in their eyes and faces and see their reaction!!
> 3310. have a DC beat u up for fun
> 3311. spit a huge glob of spit into the air in slo motion
> 3312. *have extreme sex with someone ur own gender and spit into their mouths over and over* (i attemped this a few times and i know its kinda wierd, but its okay to experiment every once in a while) 
> 3313. (MUST DO!!) whoever DC u see, like a friend or someone u know, force their head upwards by putting ur palm under the person's chin and pushing upwards so their head is all the way back. Then, look at their under chin while they're head is bent all the way back (this is REALLY fun to do. i do this to my 8th grade classmates and friends all the time in my dreams its really fun to force their heads upwards and look under their chin!!) 
> 3314. Shoot a Kamehameha (from DBZ) at a random DC or destroy buildings with it
> 3315. Go super sayian and destroy a whole city!! 
> ...



not entirely sure but are you gay?

----------


## Duffles22

3379: Eat a tablespoon of cinnamon within 60 seconds without drinking any water.

----------


## Solarflare

> not entirely sure but are you gay?



Not that there is anything wrong with being gay.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

> Not that there is anything wrong with being gay.



"have EXTREME sex with someone your own gender while SPITTING IN THEIR MOUTH OVER AND OVER" do you not think that is weird at all?

----------


## Caenis

> "have EXTREME sex with someone your own gender while SPITTING IN THEIR MOUTH OVER AND OVER" do you not think that is weird at all?



Wanting to dominate another does not always indicate attraction.  There are instances of same-sex rape where it was purely done to dominate the victim.

----------


## BobbyLance

3380. Count the stars..... peacefully

----------


## Solarflare

> "have EXTREME sex with someone your own gender while SPITTING IN THEIR MOUTH OVER AND OVER" do you not think that is weird at all?



Well the spitting is weird. But most of his ideas involved spit, so maybeeee spit fetish  :tongue2:

----------


## MightyDuck

3381. Build a person out of lego using telekinetic powers
3382. Master all of the harry potter spells.
3383. Use all the spells on DCs in a city, hehe voldemort style.
3384. Build a giant city containing the best parts of my favourite cities (like the sony centre in Berlin and the sistine chapel and and and...)
3385. Go back in time and be personally responsible for the extinction of unicorns
3386. Clone Beiber multiple times and then have a fight with an army of Beibers.
3387. Have a epic fight with me take all of the superheros i know of, with a dragon on my side (eragon style), telekinetic powers and a Harry Potter wand.

----------


## Solarflare

3388: Telepathically raise the ground below you until it rises and rises into a large mountain

----------


## EarthInferno

3389: Make plants grow incredibly fast.  I made a plant grow so big and tall, it became a "beanstalk" that reached up into the clouds.

----------


## Taffy

3390: Go to a concert where all the band members are holograms.

----------


## anderj101

3391: Convert all homophobes into heterophobes.
3392: Try out a huge bacon-lined slip-n-slide.  :smiley:

----------


## 9696banned

3370: ride a hippo dactyl

----------


## MtSaEt

3371: Understand the theory of relativity
3372: Have Albert Einstein as a teacher in a room alone with him (so you get all his attention)
3373: Be the last man standing to save the humanity
3374: Be in a zombie apocalyspe and not be infected (one of my most desired personnal goal)  :Cheeky: 
3375: Take control of a F15E (Military Plane)

----------


## superchaz

3376: Have a freestyle rap battle and use your subconscious to give you the lyrics.

----------


## Taffy

3377: Set fire to the rain
3378: Play balloon fight on your NES
3379: Play ballon fight with real balloons

----------


## Waterknight

> 3376: Have a freestyle rap battle and use your subconscious to give you the lyrics.




Did this. I lost to the DC. He was coming up with great rhymes and I couldn't make any. The worse part was that I was lucid and I knew that his lines were all coming from my subconscious, I just couldn't access it....

----------


## Taffy

> Did this. I lost to the DC. He was coming up with great rhymes and I couldn't make any. The worse part was that I was lucid and I knew that his lines were all coming from my subconscious, I just couldn't access it....



Extremely ironic. You lost to yourself. >w<

----------


## NightSpy2

> 3369: Tour an orange juice factory.



3380: And drink all of their orange juice so they don't have any so they become broke and their company has to shut down.

----------


## Hwen

(didnt have the time to read 56 pages of responses, so any and all repeats are purely accidental)
3381: "beam me up, Scotty!"
3382: walk up to a Dalek, pet it and say "AWWWWWWWW! SO CUTE!" (well? it's true!)
3383: walk up to the edge of the Earth and dangle your feet off of it
3384: draw stuff and make it come to life
3385: clone yourself
3386: throw tribbles at Captain Kirk
3387: give a tribble to Doctor Who, watch the effect it has on him, leave, then come back to see how much he likes them when they overrun the TARDIS

----------


## Taffy

3388: write the number 3388 in the sand with a stick
3389: Sell chocolate bars

----------


## benzoe590

3390. Go into a crowded area, shout "You all just lost the game!" and see the reactions.
3391. Find a restaurant, run in and steal a DC's meal.
3392. Try to watch a real life TV show.
3393. Use Fus Ro Dah.
3394. Get a Portal gun and use it.

----------


## NightSpy2

Someone, PLEASE try this out!!!

3395: Create some kind of epic paradox, and see how it works out...

----------


## ZooEatLanDanAnd

sorry if this has been said

3396: make every zelda mask that is posible and more
3397: be a girl
3398: do everything possible

----------


## dutchraptor

3399: Become part of the LDEA (lucid dream enforcement administration) and hunt down any lucid dreamers and lock them up for commiting the crime. Then get murdered by the public as info is released that you are in fact Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## superchaz

explain please.

----------


## superchaz

Aww that sucks. To Taffy's point though.



> Extremely ironic. You lost to yourself. >w<



Which means you won.

Hazzar!

----------


## dutchraptor

Hey nightspy 2,
Not trying to be dickish just saying defintion of paradox: "A paradox is a statement or group of statements that lead to a contradiction or a situation which (if true) defies logic or reason".
Since dreams dont exactly follow logic or reason I dont think you would notice the paradox, for instace consider the grandfathers clock: Travel to the past, kill your biological father, you should technically be nonexistant. See my point, a paradox is only existent in reality as we have to follow laws and rules.

----------


## SilverJay

3400: Have a Bleach Fight
3401: Turn into your favorite animal
3402: Travel the pokemon world
3403: Create a Futuristic Kingdom (Say, 2104)
  /\
Sorry Connor!

----------


## Mancon

*3344:* Summon a ghost, spirit, or demon and hunt it.
*3345:* Jump across the Grand Canyon.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Hey nightspy 2,
> Not trying to be dickish just saying defintion of paradox: "A paradox is a statement or group of statements that lead to a contradiction or a situation which (if true) defies logic or reason".
> Since dreams dont exactly follow logic or reason I dont think you would notice the paradox, for instace consider the grandfathers clock: Travel to the past, kill your biological father, you should technically be nonexistant. See my point, a paradox is only existent in reality as we have to follow laws and rules.



Yes, ok, well... Consider this.. 

You set an alarm clock to go off... As when it turns on (and only when) you go back in time, 10 seconds before turns on, and you turn it off. 

Something like that... You know?

EDIT: Found this.. Could see if one is possible to be tried out.  :tongue2: 

OR EVEN BETTER!!! MAKE THIS THING!! and see if you can crawl inside it...

----------


## dutchraptor

Lol, even after witnessing the paradox (if your brain hasn't messed it up already) I think you wouldn't really notice the paradox unless you focused on it. The rules for time travel in your brain are probably undefinete when in a dream, so I think the alarm would go ring even if you turned it off.
Definetely gonna try the box thing, that would be epic  :tongue2:  if myy mind can handle it.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Lol, even after witnessing the paradox (if your brain hasn't messed it up already) I think you wouldn't really notice the paradox unless you focused on it. The rules for time travel in your brain are probably undefinete when in a dream, so I think the alarm would go ring even if you turned it off.
> Definetely gonna try the box thing, that would be epic  if myy mind can handle it.



Hahaha yea same I definitely gotta see what happens when I try out both...  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*havn't seen this thread in ages, looks like it's been pretty active.

iceskate down a very long railing.*

----------


## Arilou

3347: do anything avatar the last airbender or legend of korra related!!!

----------


## Hwen

3348: Die, and see how your friends/family react

----------


## melanieb

3349: Take elevator up tall building with an indoor atrium or open area and spit. Watch it fall. See if you can make it hit someone.

----------


## xdream

3350: Find your house, find yourself sleeping and wake the dream you up.
3351: Do a star run like in GTA.
3352: WILD into a new lucid dream and do the same in that. repeat and get to as many 'dream levels' as you can.
3353: Trash your room and break a bunch of stuff, knowing that the real things are safe.

----------


## Harelori

3354: Dominate the world
3355:Hangout with spongebob
3356:Ask a Dream Character something about yourself that you don't know
3357:Follow a rabbit down its hole
3358:Ride a Tsunami
3359:paint a picture of the current landscape 
3360:Walk into a cemetary and raise someone from the dead

----------


## Mancon

3361: Hold a robbery in McDonalds and steal one small drink.
3362: Climb up the beanstalk in "Jack and the Beanstalk"
3363: Fish for jellyfish

----------


## Harelori

> 3361: Hold a robbery in McDonalds and steal one small drink.
> 3362: Climb up the beanstalk in "Jack and the Beanstalk"
> 3363: Fish for jellyfish



Wow I'm intrested in 3362 "Climb up the beanstalk in 'Jack and the Beanstalk'"
Seems awesome!

3364:Shape shift and find my favorite form that I like to shift into
3365:Study while dreaming, re-experience classes that I already took from my memory  ::yeah::

----------


## Mancon

Yeah! I've actually done it before...it was pretty cool. 

3366: Try to go through a difficult obstacle course.
3367: Shape shift into a bee and experience the life of an average bee.
3368: Help a dream character make their wildest dream a reality.

----------


## Solarflare

3369: Leap across the entire world and land on the same spot you jumped from.

----------


## Crashyy

3370: Jump from the highest building in new york with a sniper and do a 360 noscope like on call of duty haha xD

----------


## Mancon

3372: Dive into a pool of coffee.
3373: Watch a fight between God and Zeus

----------


## gufide

3373 - Dive in a pool of coca-cola
3374 - Become Sparta-super-saiyan killing a giant jabba the hut

----------


## dutchraptor

3375 - make a dc end up at the start of a giant maze everytime they come near the exist and watch them

----------


## Mancon

3376: Compete against others racing on a caramel slip-n-slide.

----------


## gufide

3377: become luffy

----------


## Taffy

3378: Become an entrepreneur, sell someone something they don't need.

----------


## Killing

3379: Play a game of chess with Death (and win)

----------


## littlezoe

3380: Become liquid and let a DC drink you

----------


## Beefer

3381: Race Avatar Ang in skiing
3382: Meet Albert Einstein 
3383: Bare foot skating

----------


## Crashyy

3384: Become a llama and have a fight with a walama :d

----------


## traslogan

3385: Build a dwarf fortress filled with dwarves (Just like dwarf fortress the game) and then hold it against a goblin siege.

----------


## eworm

3386: Turn yourself and everybody you know into Pokemon trainers and observe what kind of Pokemon they have. Possibly battle them too.

Sorry if it's a repeat. _Not_ sorry even if it's silly and childish.

----------


## superchaz

3387: Death race like twisted metal in different places like a a dystopian city and then proceed to a dangerous desert. Your car would have weapons and your opponents would try to kill you. The prize is your most desired thing. 
3388: Defend or attack a tower with seemingly unending waves of enemies.
3389:Call of Duty Lucid Zombies(if only shared dreaming was possible)  ::sad2::

----------


## Tyronne

4000:Release all the anger and rage pent up inside of you and let it rampage through your dream world O.O

----------


## littlezoe

^ I'm bad at math, but not that much as you xD

3391: Create a huge firewall and let it consume a city.

----------


## eworm

3392: Throw a dice and observe what you'll get (my guess is it wouldn't have to be a number).
3393: Enter a lightbulb.
3394: Blow soap bubbles and eat some.
3395: Grow your hair to incredible length and control it to grab things, form shapes and tie up/beat up enemies.
3396: "Cartoonize" yourself.
3397: Instead of creating horny DCs, try to make an unwilling one fall for you (not necessarily physical love).
3398: Change your arm into a robotic mechanism with various useful functions.
3399: Take a bath in a bowl of milk (cacao is optional) or Cola, or whatever drink you wish.
3400: Summon a DC that would be your Perfect Boy/Girlfriend - a personification of all your preferences (and fetishes?) both looks- and personality-wise. Observe what you like in the opposite sex.
3401: Help a DC that's one-sidedly in love with another DC get together with that person.
3402: Change your friend's gender and watch their reaction.

----------


## saltyseedog

3403 feed gummy worms to candy birds

----------


## dutchraptor

> 3387: Death race like twisted metal in different places like a a dystopian city and then proceed to a dangerous desert. Your car would have weapons and your opponents would try to kill you. The prize is your most desired thing. 
> 3388: Defend or attack a tower with seemingly unending waves of enemies.
> 3389:Call of Duty Lucid Zombies(if only shared dreaming was possible)



Yous sir, have created the ultimate three things to do in a lucid dream, these should be no.1 2 and 3

----------


## NightSpy2

> 3387: Death race like twisted metal in different places like a a dystopian city and then proceed to a dangerous desert. Your car would have weapons and your opponents would try to kill you. The prize is your most desired thing. 
> 3388: Defend or attack a tower with seemingly unending waves of enemies.
> 3389:Call of Duty Lucid Zombies(if only shared dreaming was possible)







> 3389:Call of Duty Lucid Zombies(if only shared dreaming was possible)







> *(if only shared dreaming was possible)*



Who said it wasn't? o_O

Check out the IOSDP we're currently pursuing the art of Shared Dreaming..  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

> Who said it wasn't? o_O
> 
> Check out the IOSDP we're currently pursuing the art of Shared Dreaming..



It's testing. Not proven.  :smiley: 

Everyone is free to believe in it or not. But saying that it surely exists is stupid.

----------


## Rebelofold

3337: Punch Hitler
3338: Join the Avengers as the hulk
3339: Go to San Francisco in the 60s
3340: Own a bar
3341: Go back in time after punching Hitler and watch yourself punch Hitler
3342: Grab your towel and watch the earth explode

Edit: oops.. got the numbers wrong.

----------


## littlezoe

^That's not even where the numbers are supposed to be. Do some people intentionally ruin the sequence..?

----------


## shaun95

3404 - Dance with the teletubies then murder them all.
3405 - Bring the teletubies back to life and torture them all, then kill them again.
3406 - Rinse and repeat ^

----------


## eworm

^ You skipped Rebelofold's ideas. We're actually at 3412 now.

3413: Give a random DC control over what you look like and see what they do to you.
3414: Pair up your friends however you are like, making them fall for each other even though it would be definitely impossible to happen in real life.
3415: Make it rain or snow up.

----------


## LucidiTEA

Some awesome ideas on this thread! In my next LD I think I will summon a dragon, engage in brief conversation with said dragon, then have him fly me to the moon  :smiley:

----------


## kyndy101

Lol I do #30 alot in my dreams XD

----------


## Rebelofold

> ^That's not even where the numbers are supposed to be. Do some people intentionally ruin the sequence..?



 Aw dang, sorry. Next time I WBTB im gonna triple check the numbers.

----------


## superchaz

> Yous sir, have created the ultimate three things to do in a lucid dream, these should be no.1 2 and 3







> Who said it wasn't? o_O
> 
> Check out the IOSDP we're currently pursuing the art of Shared Dreaming..



Shared dreaming seems pretty dangerous to me. 

Nightspy2, thanks for the compliment.

----------


## LSDgarfield

3416  Meet the ancient aliens and ask them why they created us , how and where they came from.
3417  Visit garden of eden
3418 have sex with my FAWKIN HAWT Teacher ^^
3419 Let GIANT magic mushrooms come out of the air, destroying asphalt and buildings in its way to the top
3420 smoke a giant joint
3421 take a hit of lsd
3422 have sex with vicky  ::D: 
3423 talk to dream characters to find out what they represent from you subconscious

----------


## Raetin

3424.  Find One Piece (Pirate king's treasure)
3425.  Fight someone who knows all the moves you will make
3426.  Fight a person who can turn into an element and control it too
3427.  Turn yourself into rubber and do these moves in the video:



(The number 10 move, you don't have to be rubber)

----------


## superchaz

u watched prometheus didnt you?

----------


## yondaime109

3428. Combust and explode into a billion pieces scattered across the galaxy and in doing so find peace within yourself and experience the meaning of true love!!!!

.....

----------


## NightSpy2

> Shared dreaming seems pretty dangerous to me. 
> 
> Nightspy2, thanks for the compliment.



Dangerous?!?! How so?  ::shock::

----------


## eworm

> Dangerous?!?! How so?



 I guess because you wouldn't be in your own mind anymore - or you wouldn't be alone in it. Either way your own mind is supposed to be a one-person-space.
Though for me it's less "dangerous" and more "impossible".

3429: Ask a DC what a word from a foreign language means (not knowing the answer) and after waking up check if they were right.
3430: Ask a DC what the best job for you is.

----------


## Harelori

3431: Fly.

----------


## Beefer

> 3431: Fly.



Well I see you haven't read the first two abilities that were listed (flying was the second on this thread...)

----------


## littlezoe

> Well I see you haven't read the first two abilities that were listed (flying was the second on this thread...)



I'd say it was really naive of him to think that nobody mentioned flying yet....  ::roll::

----------


## Beefer

> I'd say it was really naive of him to think that nobody mentioned flying yet....



I know him and he is a friend of mine so since I know him I knew he didn't really read the first page  :tongue2:  .

----------


## littlezoe

> I know him and he is a friend of mine so since I know him I knew he didn't really read the first page  .



Most people don't read it  :tongue2:

----------


## Beefer

> Most people don't read it



So I guess I am not among most people  :tongue2:

----------


## Raetin

I think what we have to do is not post obvious things to do in a lucid dream which may have been posted in the previous 3430 things to do.

----------


## superchaz

Like eworm said. Also you never know who could get into your mind. There would be no boundaries, you wouldn't know whose dream you were in, some people kill people for jokes in an LD imagine if they didn't know you were a dreamer and killed you but you died in real life also (very far-fetched). 

So yeah BUT when it becomes more practiced it will become safer.

----------


## Harelori

I did read it actually, I just thought it should've been mentioned again.

3432: Become poseidon.
3433: Taste gold.
3434: Live in the future
3435: Go back into your memory and re-experience a class you took, freshing your mind and keep learning
3436: Be a superhero

----------


## Solarflare

3437: Enter Trance
3438: Visit Pandora (from Borderlands, cause the one from Avatar was probably mentioned at least 10 times)

----------


## koopa184

3439: Play a game of ultimate frisbee on top of the Burj Khalifa, the tallest building in the world.
3440: Proceed to make my *house* the tallest and largest building in the world.

----------


## Harelori

3441: Train with a Shaolin Monk

----------


## NightSpy2

> I guess because you wouldn't be in your own mind anymore - or you wouldn't be alone in it. Either way your own mind is supposed to be a one-person-space.
> Though for me it's less "dangerous" and more "impossible".



Not if it's on a different plane...? 
Yea I guess... Whatever floats your boat.. But there is definitely evidence proving Shared Dreaming is possible, whether you believe it or not..

----------


## dutchraptor

Can you send me a few links, I didn't know there was any evidence supporting the existence of dream sharing. What kind of evidence.
3442: Cut paper with your eyeball.

----------


## MindGames

3443: Change everyone on dreamviews to hot pink Comic Sans

----------


## Beefer

> 3443: Change everyone on dreamviews to hot pink Comic Sans



LOL I just came here in order to write that  ::lol::

----------


## boomaster1999

3444: Find a gnome puking rainbows and pooping skittles.
3445: Punt a gnome through a fieldgoal post.

----------


## boomaster1999

3446: Ride a flying zombie while shooting DCs with a decay ray.

----------


## kobe777

3447: Ride a kick a$$ monster.

----------


## boomaster1999

3448: Throw a fireball at a DC and watch them explode.
3448: Throw a fireball at a DC and watch them throw it back and explode you.

----------


## Harelori

3449: Get a super power

----------


## Raetin

> 3449: Get a super power



Most of these things to do in a lucid dream cover that.

----------


## littlezoe

3450: Write a suggestion in this thread from the dream.

----------


## dutchraptor

> 3449: Get a super power



I would have never thoguht of that myself.

----------


## Beefer

> I would have never thoguht of that myself.



3451:Write some sarcastic comments on dream views

----------


## GiovanniAmador

Lets get eatin by a shark lol.

----------


## mdspencer68

I hope none of these have been mentioned, if so, sorry.

3452: Go back in time and prevent the Kennedy assassination
3453: Smoke the ganja with Bob Marley
3454: Go bowling with Fred Flintstone
3455: Go back in time and prevent the assassination of John Lennon
3456: Be the villain of every horror movie ever made
3457: Be one of the navy seals that killed Osama bin Laden
3458: Bench press a bus
3459: Have sex with every hot teacher I had
3460: Ride a comet
3461: Be part of a special team of commandos sent into Berlin to assassinate Hitler
3462: Visit South Park
3463: Go back in time to beat up every kid that picked on me in school
3464: Go into the Matrix and kick Neo's ass
3465: Be a naked well endowed statue and watch as people gawk at me
3466: Be a character in The Hangover
3467: Meet Jimi Hendrix

----------


## littlezoe

^ You didn't count the one before you.

3469: Turn into lightning and destroy a house
3470: Stop time and rob a bank

----------


## mdspencer68

> ^ You didn't count the one before you.



WHOOPS! My bad.

----------


## eworm

You guys missed one number, so:
3468: Make people around you speak with text bubbles.

----------


## littlezoe

^ Yes, there was a number missed, just as i said and i corrected my number to that. Now you messed it up again... lol.

----------


## dutchraptor

If it wasn't for littlezoe the number's would be completely wrong, thanks littlezoe  :wink2: 
2457: eat a huge bagel covered in bread.
5682: play a guitar by looking at it.
1080: Ruin the order of numbers in the "things to do in a lucid dream" thread

----------


## littlezoe

Lolok  ::banana::

----------


## Beefer

3474: Turn the elevator you are in into an amusement park's ride
3475: Look for a place where you would be able to sleep...

----------


## Harelori

3476: Have fun with Zeus

----------


## CharlieOdinkurk777

3477: Go inside a video game and be one of the characters...

----------


## Harelori

3478: Be an anime character

----------


## mdspencer68

3479: Prove evolution to a bunch of Christian fundamentalists by turning them into apes
3480: Make the moon explode

----------


## dutchraptor

3481: ressurect steve jobs and show him that microsft made a better tablet that apple will never be able to recreate.

----------


## Beefer

3482: Eat a giant pizza
3483: Recreate the laws of physics ,but the way you like it  :tongue2:

----------


## CharlieOdinkurk777

3484: become a spy\secret agent\hitman
 :smiley:

----------


## mdspencer68

3485: Laugh in slow motion

----------


## Kipsaju

3486: Conciously go into the deepest sleep level, make urself sleepwalk to someone you know and say something that u can ask him/her in the morning about. And all the time watch yourself from another person.

----------


## dutchraptor

3487: Melt

----------


## littlezoe

3488: Freeze.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raetin

3489: Have someone with photographic memories organize the "1000 things to do in a lucid dream" and get rid of all the repeated things.

----------


## dutchraptor

3490: Have someone with photographic memories organize the "1000 things to do in a lucid dream" and get rid of all the repeated things.

----------


## littlezoe

3491: Laugh  ::D:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

3492: Do an evil mastermind laugh, but make it fast and squeaky like a mouse.

----------


## mdspencer68

3493: Walk up to a DC and tell them THEY 'RE the one that's dreaming

----------


## Marm

3494: Try to fall asleep.

----------


## Beefer

3495: Make your pants disappear and then reappear

----------


## Mancon

3496: Make a Superhero machine, see who comes out, and find out what each person's super power is.

----------


## Original Poster

3497. Make a sandwich

----------


## Mancon

3498: kiss Misha Collins o.o
3499: fly with a bunch of rainbow jellyfish over San Diego
3500: walk to the middle of an ocean and take an elevator to heaven or hell.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

3501: Tell a DC to cater to my every need.

----------


## superchaz

3502: View or take part in the final battle of god and bad. Justice League vs the villains or Marvel vs DC, or MK vs Street Fighter vs Tekken.
3503: Become a gladiator and compete in the coliseum in deathmatches. (Not actual deathmatches, a ko or submission will do.)

----------


## Beefer

3504: Turn a DC into an object and use it

----------


## Downing

Be reborn again, with the same loving parents, same loving friends, live in the same places, and relive my life the way I have to this point, but adjust some of the wrong decision I made to the right ones.

----------


## kvxdelta

3505: Run around performing brutalities on every person you see
3506: Plant nukes in random large cities then blow them up and watch the destruction
3507: Set fire to the rain, pun intended

----------


## littlezoe

^ Someone is unable to count right yet again...

3509: Turn yourself into stone and watch your environment for 1000 years 
3510: Become planet and create life on yourself

----------


## mdspencer68

3511: Perform on stage with David Bowie

----------


## dutchraptor

> Be reborn again, with the same loving parents, same loving friends, live in the same places, and relive my life the way I have to this point, but adjust some of the wrong decision I made to the right ones.



That would be the biggest waste of a lucid dream I could imagine. Would you not rather fly off a mountain on a giant marshmallow while shooting laser out of your fingertips creating a huge expanse of rainclouds raining massive potato chips crushing cities underneath you while whistling the a-team tune and slowly expanding and going supernova? Btw thats #3512

----------


## Kogami

3512:
Turn yourself into Bacon and eat yourself.
Bet you didn't see that one coming.  :Shades wink: 
Kogami

----------


## Beefer

^
the previous post is 3513# 
Oh damn it people why almost every two posts someone needs to correct the guy who was before him (Just kidding  :tongue2:  )

3514: Turn your fingers into chips ,eat them and then grow them again
3515: Climb a tall building and free fall from it
3516: Eat the giant spaghetti monster and by that piss of it's atheist followers
3517: Eat god and by that piss off all the others

----------


## dutchraptor

3518: Destroy all sources of manga

----------


## littlezoe

3519: Destroy all sources of anime

----------


## Beefer

> 3518: Destroy all sources of manga



3520: Recreate all the sources of manga after dutchraptor destroyed them.
3521: Kill any DC who will object your evil manga reign  :mwahaha:  .

----------


## superchaz

It would be like a parallel universe( I don't believe in it) but it would be interesting to see where you'd end up.
3522: Post a bounty on your head and evade the various DC's that want to catch you. DEAD OR ALIVE!!

----------


## eworm

3523: Destroy every non-manga comic and non-anime animation (except for Disney's and Pixar's).

----------


## littlezoe

3524: Destroy hipsters.

----------


## Beefer

^ zoe that is a waste of good meat

3525: Eat all hipsters

----------


## Raetin

3526:  Participate in the Whitebeard War.  (Watch video if you don't know)

----------


## Beefer

3527: To be able to stretch your arm as far as you want (Gomu Gomu no pistol!)

----------


## eworm

3528: Enjoy (if you can) being famous (for whatever reason you want)
3529: Play your favorite song on you own vocal cords.
3530: Sunbathe in a microwave (not for me, I hate when it's hot but an idea's an idea)
3531: Battle somebody with absurdly huge swords.

----------


## lukass

3532.make a peanut butter jelly face!
3533.do a landshark

----------


## dutchraptor

3524: stick splinters under someone's finger nails.
3525: rip the skin off someone's ear lobe.

----------


## Beefer

3526: Adopt a dinosaur.
3527: In case the dinosaur misbehaves eat it  :tongue2:  .

----------


## Gero

3528: Engage in a huge battle where enemies are swarming around you, then pull out a shovel, baseball bat, or any other blunt object, and start whacking all of them away from you.

This has happened in two of my LD's now.  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

3529: Swarm south korea with Toad mounted rainbow nacho shurikens. Zoe knows what I'm on about.

----------


## Mancon

3530 (kinky): Become a keyboard and wait to be brought home to be typed on.  :wink2:

----------


## mikee1877

3531:Become Naruto,aang and Ichigo and have all of there abilities!

----------


## littlezoe

3532: Slap every single person on Earth who can't differentiate 'there' and 'their', starting with mikee1877.

----------


## dutchraptor

> 3532: Slap every single person on Earth who can't differentiate 'there' and 'their', starting with mikee1877.



You got a lotta slapping to do  :wink2:

----------


## superchaz

That's a bit of a jerky thing to do. Just because of a word that sounds the same.
3533: Fight a huge person like Metroplex. Destroy the city while doing it if you want.

----------


## dutchraptor

3534: Make it a crime to say "there" instead of "their" or "they're" so you can slap all the people that mix them up.

----------


## MtSaEt

3535: Try to understand a complex sentence like ; I know that you knew that I knew that you did know what I knew about your knowledge while playing chess with albert einstein. Good luck.

----------


## superchaz

How would you tell the difference if they were saying it?
3536: Be a riot police officer and stop rioters using your shield,baton, gun whatever.
3537:Enjoy your holiday in a Spanish villa complete with swimming pool. (Because in LD's I usually go on adventures but never look at the dream details, DDs)

----------


## littlezoe

> How would you tell the difference if they were saying it?



This is about writing it, not saying it.

----------


## Beefer

3538: Eat all your dream space until you get a fine ,white empty room.

----------


## Mancon

3359: Fight the main character in the last movie you have watched.

----------


## superchaz

But dutchraptor said 



> Make it a crime to say "there" instead of "their" or "they're" so you can slap all the people that mix them up.



 so the dc would be speaking. Would you really read what people are saying in your LDs? If you do that's fine.

----------


## Mancon

3360: Change the laws of grammar so that their = they're, there= their, and they're = there.

----------


## littlezoe

> But dutchraptor said  so the dc would be speaking. Would you really read what people are saying in your LDs? If you do that's fine.



You don't get what we are on about... it's fine... move along  :smiley: 

3361: Shoot that white Owl above  :tongue2:

----------


## superchaz

Actually I think that it's your pet peeve or something.
3361: Free run in a futuristic city.
W/E

----------


## eworm

> 3532: Slap every single person on Earth who can't differentiate 'there' and 'their', starting with mikee1877.



*3543:* Do the same with all the people who write "could of", "should of" instead of "could've", "should've".

Yes, 3543, the evil white owl mistook 3 and 5 for one another to throw us all into chaos!

----------


## Gero

> *3543:* Do the same with all the people who write "could of", "should of" instead of "could've", "should've".



*3544:* Do the same with people who confuse "Your" and "You're".

----------


## Tbonetyler

*3545:* Remove the right to write homophones.

----------


## Gero

*3546:* Get in a mech and have a boxing match with another mech.

----------


## Beefer

3547: Slide an endless water slide which has no logical paths XD
3548: Make all those who try to mess the order of the thread say 'there' instead of 'their' and wait for results (If you know what I mean ^^)

----------


## Gero

3549: Eat a sledgehammer, just for fun. 
3550: Become a sumo wrestler.

----------


## Camo

3551. Drink my favourite tea (chamomile)
3552. Fly
3553. Snowboarding
3554. Bungee jumping
3555. Moonwalk
3556. See my Doppleganger
3557. See my earliest memory
3558. Practice resolving problems I have in real life

----------


## Beefer

> 3551. Drink my favourite tea (chamomile)
> 3552. Fly
> 3553. Snowboarding
> 3554. Bungee jumping
> 3555. Moonwalk
> 3556. See my Doppleganger
> 3557. See my earliest memory
> 3558. Practice resolving problems I have in real life



Another one who didn't read the first page >.< .

----------


## yuvyuv

Wanted to say : "fly" but i see it was already said so 

3559 . eat something in dream

----------


## francis148

3560 replay sweet moments of your life

----------


## Gero

3561: Live on the sun.

----------


## Taffy

3562: buy a can of soup
3563: sell a can of soup

----------


## Beefer

3564: Eat the sun O.o

----------


## MindGames

3565: Buy a can of WTFsauce
3566: Sell a can of WTFsauce

----------


## littlezoe

3567: Buy Gummybears
3568: Buy more Gummybears
3569: Buy even more Gummybears
3570: Eat Gummybears

----------


## Beefer

3571: y7ytytfgjuikjuhygtfr
3572: Roll your head over your keyboard and see what comes out

----------


## Crashyy

3573: Become a watermelon

----------


## dutchraptor

3574: Become a doorknob with a face.

----------


## BlueHalcyon

3575: Shove a TV up your nose. Don't know where on earth that came from, lol.

----------


## fennecgirl

3576: Control the elements - not just water, earth, fire, and air, but all the elements on the periodic table, as well.

----------


## Beefer

> 3576: Control the elements - not just water, earth, fire, and air, but all the elements on the periodic table, as well.



3577: Control someone who will control all those elements for you XD

----------


## dutchraptor

> 3576: Control the elements - not just water, earth, fire, and air, but all the elements on the periodic table, as well.



Firstly water, fire and air aren't elements. Also you could have just said control everthing.

----------


## Coolb3rt

3578: learn how to detect auras of more powerful DC's.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My goal tonight is to become an electric current, and ride the power lines.  Into the wall outlet!

----------


## MindGames

> Firstly water, fire and air aren't elements. Also you could have just said control everthing.



Well, technically light, gravity and spacetime aren't elements so that wouldn't include everything.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Well, technically light, gravity and spacetime aren't elements so that wouldn't include everything.



And what exactly is the point of controling water if you cant control gravity??? How will it move?. In your dreams there is no such thing as spacetime or true light, therefore if you were able to control all the elements you could change their weight, luminosity, size, what frequencies they emit, whether they are affected by gravity etc etc. So yes in a dream it does include everything.

----------


## Crashyy

3579: Sitting on a dinosaur while he's flying  :Cheeky:

----------


## Mattorix

Shoot lazers out of my cock.... yep

----------


## MindGames

> And what exactly is the point of controling water if you cant control gravity??? How will it move?. In your dreams there is no such thing as spacetime or true light, therefore if you were able to control all the elements you could change their weight, luminosity, size, what frequencies they emit, whether they are affected by gravity etc etc. So yes in a dream it does include everything.



...you don't have to change gravity to manipulate matter. Let me put it this way. Does turning off the light in a dream involve manipulating elements? No. Is light a thing? Yes. Case closed. Same applies to turning off gravity or stopping time.

----------


## MindGames

3581: Go through the day like normal and suddenly go nuts at school/work

----------


## Beefer

3852: Flee from angry yemenis protestors >.>
3853: Put a DC in a tiny bag and use it as a parachute

----------


## mdspencer68

3854: Reverse the continental shift and watch the devastation
3855: Take over every business in America and tell Donald Trump _he's_ fired
3856: Enter a mirror and wind up on the other side of the reflection.

----------


## Mancon

3857: Sled during an ice age
2858: Fight in a battle where you can only use Yo-Yos as weapons.

----------


## superchaz

> 2858: Fight in a battle where you can only use Yo-Yos as weapons.



Sounds like an idea for an anime like Beyblade or Bakugan. LOL.

----------


## egypt

nice words

----------


## dutchraptor

3859: watch the inside of a nucleur explosion.
3860: have a house in the core of a nuetron star.

----------


## storm1508

3861 : fighting a monster whose size is 100 times bigger than me
3862 : make a planet
3863 : be the dictator of the world
3864 : fly around the world with the speed of light
3865 : control people with mind

----------


## USA

3866: Rape a rock from behind.
3867: Throw a pancake at the back of my dad's face.
3868: Climb up a ladder to the center of the moon.
3869: 69 a human sized egg.
3870: Make random people puke, then catch their vomit in a bucket. Once the bucket is full, drink it all.
3871: 2 Guys 1 Cup.

----------


## dutchraptor

> 3866: Rape a rock from behind.
> 3867: Throw a pancake at the back of my dad's face.
> 3868: Climb up a ladder to the center of the moon.
> 3869: 69 a human sized egg.
> 3870: Make random people puke, then catch their vomit in a bucket. Once the bucket is full, drink it all.
> 3871: 2 Guys 1 Cup.



You must have had a normal childhood.

----------


## USA

> You must have had a normal childhood.



3872: Cry and beat off under a blanket because we can't get hard.

----------


## Gero

3874: Jump into a glass of water from orbit.

----------


## USA

3875: Eat a soccer square and puke it into your grandma's mouth. When she swallows it, give her the heimlich right away so you can get it back. When she regurgitates it, catch it in a Ziploc baggy, and throw it at your local chocolate factory second floor window.

----------


## Beefer

^the last post should have been 3874

3875: Teach a cow to do pull ups
3876: Make cars and planes fall from the sky
3877: Become Kirby O.o

----------


## Harelori

> ^the last post should have been 3874
> 
> 3875: Teach a cow to do pull ups
> 3876: Make cars and planes fall from the sky
> 3877: Become Kirby O.o



Become Kirby, that's genius!
3878: Do a pokemon fight, where you're the trainer / pokemon
3789 ::D: esign your own landscape
3790: Walk into a mirror, and see what's on the other side
3791:Walk through a wall

----------


## eworm

> ^the last post should have been 3874



Sure, if by "3874" you mean "deleted"... Seriously, let's keep our ideas NOT vomit-inducing, shall we?

3792: Merge DCs with animals and objects, creating tiger-people, chair-people, microwave-people and many more.

----------


## Beefer

> Become Kirby, that's genius!
> 3878: Do a pokemon fight, where you're the trainer / pokemon
> 3789esign your own landscape
> 3790: Walk into a mirror, and see what's on the other side
> 3791:Walk through a wall



I walked through my elevator instead  :tongue2: . I also met your brother over there and he was doing Somersaults...

----------


## Ekyu

3793: Absorb the colors from your dream to 1 small ball, and then trow it creating an explosion of colors!  :Hi baby:

----------


## USA

3794: Live on a planet where everything isn't upside down!
3795: Read a 367 page novel.
3796: Fart.
3797: Toss a pound of human crap into a microwave and nuke it, then scoop it out into a bowl and make brownies with it. Then eat the brownies. Then you will puke so puke on the brownies then eat another one.

----------


## SaW

3798. Live in a opposite sex body  ::D:

----------


## Lion

3799: Develop your own dream-drug.

----------


## Harelori

3800: Morph into a Lion.

----------


## Beefer

3801: Eat a lion O.o

----------


## Lion

> 3801: Eat a lion O.o



 =(

3802: Befriend the lion and speak to him in the cat-tounge!

----------


## Beefer

> =(
> 
> 3802: Befriend the lion and speak to him in the cat-tounge!



Please notice that you will have to use the lion dialect of the cat language in order to speak to it  :Cheeky:  .

----------


## Harelori

3803: Become one with nature.

----------


## Ryartran

HEAVILY INSPIRED BY PORTAL/PORTAL 2
3804: Get Advanced Knee Replacements/Long Fall Boots and jump into a chasm
3805: Destroy the Morality Core and escape the Enrichment Center alive.
3806: PotatOS!
3807: Meet Chell
3808: Meet Cave Johnson
3809: Become one of the two robots from the Cooperative Testing Iniative.
3810: I'M IN SPAAAACE! SPACEE! (Corrupt Core from Portal 2)
3811: Get smashed by Wheatley's Smashy Spike Plates.
3812: Fire a portal on the ground and fire another onto the moon. Watch the chaos.
3813: Look into the operating end of the Apeture Science Handheld Portal Device.
3814: Propulsion Gel!
3815: Repulsion Gel!
That's all the Portal themed things I can think of for now!

----------


## USA

3816: Play real life pokemon.
3817: Punch a rock as hard as you possibly can.
3818: Suck out people's souls.
3819: Karate chop the ground so hard, the earth splits in half!

----------


## fennecgirl

> HEAVILY INSPIRED BY PORTAL/PORTAL 2
> 3804: Get Advanced Knee Replacements/Long Fall Boots and jump into a chasm
> 3805: Destroy the Morality Core and escape the Enrichment Center alive.
> 3806: PotatOS!
> 3807: Meet Chell
> 3808: Meet Cave Johnson
> 3809: Become one of the two robots from the Cooperative Testing Iniative.
> 3810: I'M IN SPAAAACE! SPACEE! (Corrupt Core from Portal 2)
> 3811: Get smashed by Wheatley's Smashy Spike Plates.
> ...



3820: Save the Companion Cube from being incinerated.
3821: Meet Rattmann
3822: Shoot one portal on the floor and one directly above it on the ceiling, jump in.
3823: Be a test subject in the Aperture Science Innovators building (the old one) while it was still being used for testing. Be a test subject for either portal tests with the Quantum Tunneling Device or other tests.
3824: Be a test subject in the modern Aperture Science Enrichment Center.
3825: Mix all the gels together and see what happens.

----------


## Lion

3826: Take away DC's 'gravity.'  ::D:

----------


## Harelori

3827: Control a DC mind

----------


## Beefer

3828: Eat a DC O.o

----------


## Lion

Why is it everytime I post something it gets more and more horrible. You guys! >_<

----------


## Ryartran

3829: Create a gun that can enlarge and shrink things. 
3830: Make a DC's head explode with that gun.
3831: Create a Physics Gun from Gmod.
3832: Launch a DC into space with the Phys Gun.
I have a sick mind.  ::D:

----------


## Beefer

> Why is it everytime I post something it gets more and more horrible. You guys! >_<



Oh so you think that abusing a DC by controlling his mind or gravity (Which in other words means to torture him until he pees his pants) is better than just eating him on the spot O.o? Who posts the horrible stuff now XD?

3833: Every time Lion says something say something much more horrible (I am just kidding  :tongue2: )

----------


## Gero

3834: Become an alien and explore the alien culture.

----------


## Harelori

3835: Be the internet

----------


## Ryartran

3836: Play the Sburb Beta. (Kudos to anybody who knows this)
3837: Witness the Black Mesa Incident.

----------


## Harelori

3838: Jump from a balconey

----------


## USA

3839: Swim through land and walk on water.
3840: Beat up Chuck Norris!
3841: Jump off the Empire State Building and land on your face without waking up.

----------


## Harelori

3842: Learn with / from Albert Einstein

----------


## Gero

> 3840: Beat up Chuck Norris!





Anyway, to stay on topic:
3843: Tie your ears in a knot.

----------


## Harelori

3844: Be a magician

----------


## Beefer

3845: Eat a magician O.o

----------


## littlezoe

3846: Magic an eater.

----------


## fennecgirl

3847: Eat Beefer O.o

----------


## Harelori

3848: Be a warrior in a war
3849: Use Genjutsu
3849: Use Ninjutsu

----------


## littlezoe

3850: Use common sense

----------


## Harelori

3851: See the future, and change it by own will

----------


## dutchraptor

> 3840: Beat up Chuck Norris!

----------


## USA

3852: Cut your own hair.
3853: Eat your entire body from your feet up!
3854: Swim in a pool of water!
3855: Eat a plate full of ghost peppers.
3856: Force your hair to grow rapidly and whip people with it!
3857: Take a nap and have a lucid dream.
3858: Find the portal to Narnia.
3859: Turn into a dragon and burn villages!
3860: Live in an upside down universe.

----------


## Chard

3861: Eat a Trinidad Moruga Scorpion pepper.

----------


## Harelori

3862: Fly with Superman

----------


## fennecgirl

3863: Revisit previous dreams and ask DCs what's happened there since you left.

----------


## Beefer

> 3847: Eat Beefer O.o



3864: Think twice before eating Beefer 
3865: Eat a banana instead  :tongue2:

----------


## Harelori

3866: Do some flips

----------


## Harelori

3867. Go inside an active volcano and see how high it can shoot you out.
3868. Run around the world in 10 seconds and see how much of it you can recall.
3869. Jump of the Empire State building and dive into the concrete as deep as you can.
3870. Spawn a giant to use you as a skipping stone, and have him skip you across the ocean.
3871. Form a castle out of clouds until it is solid, then explore it's passageways.

----------


## Mancon

2872: Jump into the ocean and float on your back. Close your eyes and count to 15. When you open them see where the ocean has take you.
2873: Swim in lava

----------


## littlezoe

Mancon... are you doing that intentionally? You always change the first number -.-"

3874: Ask a DC what is their name and make fun of it
3875: Apologize to that same DC and bring them for some flying

----------


## Crashyy

3876: Play a concert with all of your favorite songs in front of 1 000 000 people.
^That's what I'm gonna do in my next Lucid dream. (:

----------


## Ryartran

3877: Redo the music video for Axel F from Crazy Frog.

----------


## Rawresome

3237: Eat a tree.

----------


## Beefer

3879: Eat with a tree

----------


## littlezoe

3880: Be eaten by a tree.

----------


## Crashyy

3881: Get eaten by a tree while eating a tree xD!!

----------


## Mancon

> Mancon... are you doing that intentionally? You always change the first number -.-"



o_o I'm not doing it intentionally. LOL! I just went back and looked at some of my other posts...you're right. That's weird..

----------


## Beefer

3882: Go on an order of a wizard to destroy 7 stars
3883: Flip an agressive DC and make it fall on it's head  ::D: 
3884: Tell a friend that you just bought dungeon defenders

----------


## littlezoe

3885: Make out with a drow  ::roll::

----------


## Harelori

3885. Find me in the dream and tell me later about it :p
3886. Play quitar which is made of molten lava
3887. Play meteor tennis
3888. Jump 100 meters to air
3889. Point at something and say "bam"
3890. Meet alien race and become it's leader
3891. Vomit molten lava
3892. Evolve from single cell to human in 2 minutes
3893. Shoot your hands off as rockets

----------


## Oros

3894.  Learn to ride a horse properly
3895.  Speak Xhosa
3896.  Go skateboardning, even if it's said and done before.
3897.  Be inside the stomach of a whale
3898.  Get sticky spider-ish fingers and climb huge buildings
3899.  Meet myself and have a casual conversation and a cup of chai tea.
3900.  Go to sleep, and have a dream within a dream, within a dream  :Oh noes:

----------


## Oros

EDIT:  Stupid doublepost!

----------


## Harelori

I accidently missed a number so its +1 for the numbers.
3901:Ride a shark
3902:Use the gun from Portal
3903. Have time control

----------


## dutchraptor

3904: go to ikea and steal thousands of free ikea pencils.

----------


## Highlander

> 3904: go to ikea and steal thousands of free ikea pencils.



If the pencils are '_free_' then technically its not stealing!  :Thinking:

----------


## dutchraptor

> If the pencils are '_free_' then technically its not stealing!




It makes me feel tough XD

----------


## Harelori

3905. Shrink down and travel through the giant oregonian honey mushroom web.

----------


## USA

3906: Create your own dream language!
3907: Form your own planet, fill it with people, and give it different laws of physics like less gravity, everyone is born with a certain superpower, and the planet would be totally clean and unpolluted unlike Earth.
3908: Lift up Mount Everest with your mind and throw it!
3909: Do ALL THE DRUGS!
3910: Fly super high above a big city, and with your mind lift up the city, and flip it upside down and drop it.

----------


## Highlander

3911: Order a pint of Vellocet down at the Moloko bar.

(P.S: @Duchraptor - I like the Dino/raptor Meme by the way!)

----------


## Harelori

3913: glide along mountians and cliffs like an eagle with wings
3914: Ask a DC's name in a dream, then look them up in RL the following day.
3915: Tell a DC that he is dreaming and prove it by doing something unrealistic, watch him kill himself by trying to do something impossible.
3916: try to do something that exhausts you'r real life body.

----------


## Beefer

3917: Talk to an angry bird
3918: Create your own stickman (that sounds like some advertisement  :tongue2:  )
3919: Close DV and go to sleep

----------


## Harelori

3920: Ride a meteor
3921: Live in a Anime World

----------


## USA

> 3919: Close DV and go to sleep

----------


## dutchraptor

3922: dejavu ^^^

----------


## USA

> 3922: dejavu ^^^

----------


## Harelori

3923: Have a click controller where you can stop time, go into the future...etc
3924: Go back in time and give a lighter to a caveman

----------


## dutchraptor

> 



That is just screwed up XD XD

----------


## Harelori

3925: Be a mime, but your invisible objects actually work.

----------


## USA

> That is just screwed up XD XD



 Haha I know xD

3926: Get a magic pencil that when you draw an object it turns into that actual thing!
3927: Hunt a wild mouse and eat it RAW!
3928: Push the Earth out of orbit and see how the population slowly dies off. 
3929: Play pattycake with a random DC you find on the street!

----------


## Harelori

3930: Have a magic chalk, you can draw anything with it in the air and it'll become the thing you draw

----------


## USA

> 3930: Have a magic chalk, you can draw anything with it in the air and it'll become the thing you draw



 That's basically what I just said....  :tongue2:

----------


## Harelori

> That's basically what I just said....



yeah, but you didn't mention chalkzone, there's a whole tv series about it X_X
sorry tho, didn't look at your post

----------


## USA

> yeah, but you didn't mention chalkzone, there's a whole tv series about it X_X
> sorry tho, didn't look at your post



 It's ok I don't wanna murder you as bad anymore... jk.

3931: Stick a metal knife into a power outlet.
3932: Become a hermit and live in an igloo in Antarctica.
3933: Stand in front of a speeding train and let it hit you, making the train fly off the tracks, while you don't even budge!

----------


## Harelori

3934: Start an empire, take over neighboring countries.
Sorry again tho, we're cool?

----------


## USA

> Sorry again tho, we're cool?



 Yeah man, were good  :smiley:  I just thought you copied me at first.

----------


## Harelori

3935: Live in a mansion

----------


## Beefer

3936: Watch all your dreams of that night on TV screens whether you could remember those dreams or not XD

----------


## USA

3937: Go to the beach and create a tidal wave getting everyone wet on the shore!
3938: Shoot a web out of your wrist like Spiderman and latch onto a bird and fly with it!
3939: With your mind, push Mount Everest down into the ground so it is flat land.
3940: Use laser vision to stop 9-11 from happening.

----------


## queenrosie

3941: Turn the world into anime (if that makes any sense 0_0)
3942: Steal Krabby Patty secret formula
3943: Talk to dead relatives/friends/etc
3944: Jump off the Empire State Building
3945: Throw a crazy house party
3946: Torture my enemies
3947: Transform into an animal
3948: Look at yourself in the future
3949: Have kids
3950: Get drunk
3951: Blow up my school
3952: Eat someone
3953: Win the Hunger Games
3954: Travel into the future and see if December 21,2012 theory is real.

----------


## fennecgirl

3955: Create the perfect video game.
3956: Create the perfect movie/TV show.

----------


## superchaz

I had an anime lucid once.

----------


## USA

3957: Walk through a bolder without creating a hole through it.
3958: Eat lava.
3959: Climb a ladder really high and let it fall down with you on it.
3960: Touch an airplanes spinning propellers while they're spinning!
3961: Have sex with yourself.
3962: Catch a dragon.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

3963: Dig up a fossil of a creature and bring it back to life

----------


## Beefer

3963: Go to sleep and wake up to discover that someone forgot to lit the cave at night so it is filled with monsters

----------


## dutchraptor

> 3961: Have sex with yourself.



I'm sure you do that enough in real life  ::?:

----------


## USA

3964: Break out of sleep paralysis and sleepwalk.
3965: Walk over a cliff and keep walking, like on Looney Tunes.
3966: Catch this little girl!

----------


## DiamondDreams

3967: Go to your school and talk to your crush
3968: Eat delicious s'mores~ <3
3969: Become the opposite gender and go to a lesbian/gay resort xD

----------


## AngelOfTheNight

3968:go on a date with your fav movie character(trust me...its awesome! xD)
3969:do something u would NEVER do(U would NEVER do!) infront of someone u know
ByTheWay!: if any of these two are copied or similar stuff to someone else's answer, say it please! cause i seriously got tired after reading 6 pages and just jumped here xP

----------


## USA

3970: Rob a gas station by controlling the cashier's mind.
3971: Dig a hole to China.
3972: Order one of everything at a restaurant then leave and watch through the window what happens.
3973: Dance with Mr. Bean to the song Bombastic.

----------


## Beefer

3974: Protect your ship from pirates
3975: Cross the seas with a floating swimming pool

----------


## fennecgirl

Wait, we repeated a couple numbers a few posts up!

3978: Win a gold medal in the Olympics.

----------


## XaldiN

3979: Create a new Colour !

----------


## Kholdstare

3980: Conquer the world
3981: Become someone else and re-counquer the world as the person you just became

----------


## Highlander

3982: Make Lucid Dreaming a religion.

----------


## PaschaR

*3983:I actually had a LD that i was a Greek Demi-GOD and Zeus allowed me to stay on Mount Olympus with the other GODs but i would fly down to earth & do whatever i wanted....that was fuckin awesome*

----------


## Kholdstare

3984 (counting the above as 3983): Make someone you hate perform in a talent show or a concert or something. Start them out by performing well (in your mind) and quickly make them start failing epicly. Then make everyone throw rotten tomatoes at them, preferably ones that explode on contact.

(Edit) 3985: Study for that big test tomorrow in your dream.

----------


## Beefer

3986: Grow a seedling into a big tree
3987: Raise the land beneath you and shape it into a stadium
3988: Collect dust from your surroundings and create a little star in your hand.

----------


## Kholdstare

3889: Start eating random things (like chairs, bricks, DCs, or dirt) and make them all taste like chicken and/or chocolate cake.
3890: Enter the Olympics, try to fail as hard as possible, and get a gold medal anyway. It's the thought that counts, right?

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

3891: Travel back in time, and try to steal a dinosaur egg from the nest while the mother is nearby. (also try to avoid becoming dino-chow)

----------


## BobbyLance

3892: Poke the guy next door

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Ooh, here's one.. Scare a DC.  :smiley:

----------


## Beefer

3894:Revive dead threads

----------


## fennecgirl

3895: Go to Mars
3896: Watch the Curiosity landing... from Mars!

----------


## Coolb3rt

3897: Absorb a DC's soul
3898: Harvest multiple DC's souls
3899: Attack a DC with the ferocity of a chiuwawa
3900: Fly to a height of 39 thousand feet and freefall into the earth's crust which is made of chocolate pudding and gingerbread crumbs

----------


## KaspaOrigins

3901: trick your dream guide to come, then when he gets there TRAP HIM IN A CAGE AND LOCK HIM UP LIKE A WORTHLESS PIG

----------


## fennecgirl

> 3901: trick your dream guide to come, then when he gets there TRAP HIM IN A CAGE AND LOCK HIM UP LIKE A WORTHLESS PIG



Well, that's not a very nice way to treat your dream guide...

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> Well, that's not a very nice way to treat your dream guide...



I've heard of peoples dream guides doing horrendous things to them, even though it's Their dream..
So when the chance come up, why not take it, hm?

----------


## KaspaOrigins

> I've heard of peoples dream guides doing horrendous things to them, even though it's Their dream..
> So when the chance come up, why not take it, hm?



I can imagine someone who's very advanced With trapping them could do it.  Of course I'm a beginner I'm not sure what they are capable of escaping

----------


## fennecgirl

> I can imagine someone who's very advanced With trapping them could do it.  Of course I'm a beginner I'm not sure what they are capable of escaping



Most likely, they're only capable of escaping what you think they can. You could always just purchase a trap that's guaranteed 100% DG-proof if you need to.  :Cheeky:

----------


## KaspaOrigins

> Most likely, they're only capable of escaping what you think they can. You could always just purchase a trap that's guaranteed 100% DG-proof if you need to.



Haha, should I start a thread about this? ::D:

----------


## Coolb3rt

I'm not doing that to my dream guide.

3902: make out with your dream guide
*raises eyebrows*

----------


## Beefer

3903: Turn your current dream scene into a painting

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> 3902: make out with your dream guide
> *raises eyebrows*



I haven't found mine yet, can I make out with yours instead? Lol

----------


## Daxx

3904:jump inside of your tv and be on your favorite show

----------


## unknowndude

> 337. Do all 1000 ways to do in a lucid dream in one lucid dream when its completed.



thats impossible because you would have to include 337 as well

----------


## unknowndude

> I've heard of peoples dream guides doing horrendous things to them, even though it's Their dream..
> So when the chance come up, why not take it, hm?



 what is your dream guide???

----------


## SourceFox

3904: jump out of my dream and enter somebody else's dressed up as freddie  ::D:

----------


## fennecgirl

^ Above should be 3905.

3906: Enter a fictional universe of your choice, make a few characters act extremely out-of-character, and watch how the others react.

(The reason I said a fictional universe is because, that way, you would know how the characters are supposed to act, as opposed to just random DCs you find.)

----------


## Beefer

3906: Steal green books from the hat of a giant wooden man

----------


## Highlander

3907: Make Klingon the first language choice in all schools worldwide.
3908: Go back to 1973 and see David Bowie and Marc Bolan in concert.

----------


## NonyaBiznus

3909: Battle a horde of demons alone with nothing more than a toothpick

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

3910: Create a spaceship and engage in interstellar space combat with other ships

----------


## aquanisa

3911. Parkour!

----------


## Radioshift

3912. Have batman teach you everything he knows. 
3913. Join Neo in a battle against an entire world population of Agents
3914. cease to exist..  ::shock::

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> 3914. cease to exist..



That face works Perfectly for that idea. xD

3915. Have Morgan Freeman narrate your lucid dream.
3916. Try to steal Clint Eastwoods Gran Turino from the movie "Gran Turino".

----------


## Radioshift

Thanks, haha 3915 would be awesome. 
3917. give yourself so much happiness that you literally explode from it.
3918. Eat a krabby patty, followed by a sandwich made with no other than jelly fish jelly
3919. Steal the krabby patty secret formula, read it, and remember the ingredients so you can make one in real life

----------


## unknowndude

3920. use planets as billiard balls and play a game of pool

----------


## Dreamer808

These have probably already been done but this is what I'm gonna say
-Try convince God to give you all his powers.
-Show a DC you can walk through walls then convince him that he can to. Watch him fail!
-Try tame a golden dragon (awsome if you manage to tame it.)
-Go kiss a random DC.
-Make a door appear in front of you and use it to travel to another dimension.
-Make pokémon come to life. (so funny)
-Turn into your star sign (so if you are Libra, turn into a pair of scales)

----------


## Dreamer808

These have probably already been done but this is what I'm gonna say
-Try convince God to give you all his powers.
-Show a DC you can walk through walls then convince him that he can to. Watch him fail!
-Try tame a golden dragon (awsome if you manage to tame it.)
-Go kiss a random DC.
-Make a door appear in front of you and use it to travel to another dimension.
-Make pokémon come to life. (so funny)
-Turn into your star sign (so if you are Libra, turn into a pair of scales)

----------


## Jmanjordan

166.  I tried smoking that herb calea zacatechichi in a dream. Dude. I saw some freaky shit.  one I started smoking rainbows and I floated away.

----------


## therbert

> 3914. cease to exist..



I did that once. 
Honestly it was the scariest thing that has ever happened to me in a dream

----------


## Beefer

3928. Concentrate on one color an see how the objects in your dream are affected by it
3929. Arrange a meeting with a DC for another dream and go meet him. 
3930. Meet people from your past that you haven't saw for a while  ::D:  .

----------


## Radioshift

3931. have one of these kinds of battles 
3932. become a vampire and go on a blood rampage

----------


## HawkeyeTy

3933. Become your Own type of alien from the Star Wars Cantina, and have a bar fight.

----------


## Domition

3934. Punch Slenderman in the face.

----------


## Cookino

3935. Fight Giygas from earthbound.

----------


## Radioshift

3936. be a black hole
3937. consume another black hole 
3938. see what its like to be various cartoon characters 
3939. Find a box. Go inside the box. think.
3940. Think out side of the box. compare the differences

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

3941: Destroy an entire planet.
3942: Throw giant donuts at buildings.
3943: Take a Ferris Wheel off its stand, and roll it down a street.
3944: Cause the 2012 apocalypse.

----------


## Radioshift

3945. Tell your subconscious to show you your greatest fear
3946. take a pill designed to keep you in a lucid dream for 1 month
3947. become a shadow
3948. play with physics 
3949. see how much destruction you can cause in a big city without using the same powers more than once
3950. transform into a cloud, start a thunderstorm

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> 3945. Tell your subconscious to show you your greatest fear
> 3946. take a pill designed to keep you in a lucid dream for 1 month



My greatest fear would cause me to have a heart attack while I sleep. lol
And if you took a pill in a dream designed to keep you in there for a month, you might just wake up in a hospital and told you were in a coma. Lol

----------


## Radioshift

I meant dreamtime. Ideally, it would just feel like a month, and last a single night.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

3951. Go to work, and blow up the building with a thunder clap.

----------


## Highlander

3952. Generate a thought out of my head which detonates a huge EMP 1000 miles above the earth which destroys all the electronic devices, circutry, computers, and telephone systems of all the telemarketing/call centre scum who cannot be traced by using normal methods, and waste your time, and who think they are above the law.

3952.5 Add a satellite which can be moved above anywhere in the world to do this via the telephone, and reverse the charges a thousand fold to the above scum if they dare ring me again!

----------


## Beefer

3953: Ask your subconsciousness what is a consciousness

----------


## Superlilka

visit Lucid Crossroads

----------


## DarkParadise

3955: Go back in time and visit my younger self. Ask her if she is proud of the grown up me/her.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

3956: Happen upon a Factory full of machines, pull them apart and put them back together and create supermachines with massive destructive power.

----------


## Superlilka

3957:add "including black people" to all men were created equal line of american constitution

----------


## Superlilka

3958:learn to communicate with babies

----------


## Radioshift

3959. Race a vehicle of choice down the streets of a big city which is being destroyed, so you have to dodge falling buildings and other crazy shit.
3960. Fight off a horde of dragons in a post nuclear holocaust world. 
3961. Become a skeleton
3962. kill the grim reaper after beating him at his own game
3963. see if you can get any information about the future from your DG
3964. cause total annihilation with your very own set of alien weaponry.
3965. explore the subatomic world. 
3966. cause yourself to feel the most euphoric feelings you can imagine all over your body.
3967. try to share a dream with your younger self, and give some advice
3968. become water. evaporate. condensate. precipitate.
3869. Go to concerts of classic rock n roll bands when they were in their prime

----------


## Mancon

3870: Surf on a narwhal
3871: Perform heart surgery
3872: Tightrope walk on a line of water

----------


## Superlilka

3873: Use lazer vision to beat a DC in a staring contest
3874:Summon a DC in the middle of a dangerous war
3875:try to use as many powers as you can in 15 seconds
3876:have an immortal fight with the greek gods

----------


## Beefer

3878: Spin around and around and around and around and around
3879: Spin the world around you around and around and around and around

----------


## ThePlayer

3880: Go to an Iron Maiden or Ronnie James Dio concert
3881: Experience life as water
3882: Jump off a very high skyscraper, crash through the core of the Earth and then land in a peaceful Chinese town on the other side of the world!

----------


## Crashyy

3883: Play the Slender game, omfg that would be scary af  ::D:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

3884: Create a world like Minecraft. That would be pretty interesting.  :tongue2:

----------


## Crashyy

3885: Ask your dream guide how many lucid dreams you've had since the day you were born until now. (even though you never remembered them). If my dream guide says like 4k in 18 years and I only remembered 1.. That would be a fml moment :d

----------


## fennecgirl

> Lol zI



Um... what? o.O

----------


## Rorschach

3886: Become colorblind
3887: Visit a steampunk city
3888: Build a house from spiderwebs (_and clouds are rollin' in..._)
3889: Get into jungle and just observe the nature there
3890: Become a doll/toy
3891: Transform things or DCs to sounds and hear how they sound

----------


## aquanisa

Be a zombie

----------


## fennecgirl

3893: Make a dream last as long as possible.
3894: Announce on live TV that this is your dream and watch as mass hysteria breaks out as everyone in the world realizes they're not real. Show off some awesome dream powers as proof.
3895: Make everything as normal as possible; see if you can make the dream world behave just like in reality.

----------


## Sketchy

3896: Make yourself indestructable so that you can cross a black holes event horizon to see what's on the other side.

----------


## aquanisa

3897: meet your alternate universe selves.
3898: dance and sing waka waka to a bunch of people who hate Africa and foreign languages.
3899: sing a song to a bunch of zombies and then slap them.

----------


## MrLewful

> 3896: Make yourself indestructable so that you can cross a black holes event horizon to see what's on the other side.



 I think that's limited by your knowledge and opinion on the subject. As I see it you would find an infinite MASS of over-simplified matter, in fact, you would might just find the essence that is in all things. We barely know anything about black-holes anyway  :smiley: 
On topic now: 
3900. modify the pattern of your own DNA (making a mistake should not affect you negatively I guess)
3901.learn kickboxing
3902. create new pieces of technology
3903. re-discover past memories long forgotten in vivid detail (such as taking your first steps as a baby, learning how to talk, first moments with your parents)
3904. take a long walk outside in the night throughout the city
3905. hold lightning in your hand.

----------


## aquanisa

3906: slap a zombie Ronald Mcdonald 
3907: sex with alternate gender you
3908: bite a T Rex
3909: roundhouse kick Chuck Norris
3910: snipe a dc's head off

----------


## FuzzyPotatoes

3911: Save a DC's life and just look at them and run away in the distance like a boss.

----------


## aquanisa

3913: enter l4d and shoot a car, jump on it, sing waka waka, slap the survivors, and snipe down a heli. Also, square dance with a hunter.

----------


## Quinchi

3914: Jump inside an Owl's mouth and explore it's internal organs.

----------


## Mancon

3915: Walk naked publicly.
3916: Be the boss of a factory better than Willly Wonkas.

----------


## yuppie11975

3917; Comfort a DC that has just been mugged, but secretly proceed to steal their remaining belongings, while you "reassure" them.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> Um... what? o.O



It's a secret lucid language. You wouldn't understand.
Oh, that's a good one! 
3918: Create your own language.  ::D:

----------


## SirCronus

3918: create a 6th sense
3919: eat a food that taste soo good you have an orgasm.
3920: pick 5 things to do from this list and do them all simultaneously.

----------


## TruMotion

3921: Successfully describe a colour to a blind DC.

----------


## iamshadow

3922: Take yourself apart atom-by-atom. Describe how it feels.

----------


## Beefer

3923: Catch all the Pokemons!!!!!

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

3924: Dive into a volcano.
3925: Visit your favourite movie, and alter the storyline to somethintg ridiculous.
3926: Destroy random airplanes with a rocket launcher.
3927: Throw vehicles using telekinetic powers.
3928: Take giant novelty items from the tops of buildings and fight giant monsters with them.

----------


## Radioshift

3929. become spiderman and learn how to webswing
3930. punch the earth so hard that you cause a giant shockwave to destroy things around you
3931. see the brightest light you can imagine without it hurting your eyes
3932. design your own superhero in the real world, and become the superhero in the dream
3933. ask your subconscious your purpose in the real world

----------


## Kmac321

Ok.  I may be showing my complete lack of cool here...but what or who is DC?

----------


## Beefer

> Ok.  I may be showing my complete lack of cool here...but what or who is DC?



DC = Dream Character. People in your dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Komisoft

3934. Talk to a necromancer and ask them why they revive dead people.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

3935: Take the form of a hurricane or tornado, and destroy a whole city
3936: Read a page of any random book you may find. Does it make any sense? (Probably not)
3937: Escape a jail cell by melting the metal bars with heat from your hands (Ghost Rider? xD)
3938: Make storm clouds appear in unnecessary locations
3939: Use Google... With your mind
3940: Touch buildings in order to make them fall apart into pieces

----------


## Mancon

3941: Roll down a hill in a hamster ball.
3942: Do something you want do to do in real life but haven't.
3943: Demand Spiderman be apart of the Avengers.

----------


## TruMotion

3944: Prove the theory of relativity right.

----------


## BeginnerLDr

3945: Have a baby
3946: Arm wrestle Chuck Norris
3947: Eat a 18 wheeler

----------


## Komisoft

3946. Try and recreate what happened in the last game you played.
3947. Play that game in a dream on a console.
3948. Strap bombs to your chest and run into someone/something.

----------


## Mancon

3949: Dress up as Big Foot or another creature of folklore and make tourists paranoid.
3950: Become a fairy and visit with Tinkerbell.
3952: Compliment every dream character you see.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

3953: Walk into a bank wearing a black ski mask. What's everyone's reaction?

----------


## Duffles22

3954: Close this thread...

----------


## Bobblehat

3955 Walk into a graveyard and bring the corpses back to life.

----------


## Komisoft

3956. Chant "I do believe in fairies! I do, I do!" at the top of your lungs in the nearest Library and see what happens. (Yes, Mancon gave me this awesome idea.)

----------


## cptP

3957. enable godmode
3958. Do something impossible and watch peoples reaction
3959. get better at something in reallife by doing it in a dream
3960. turn into a zombie and start a zombie-apocalypse

Not sure if these were already said.

(I  had already so much ideas that I made a program to manage them xD)

btw. new here, awesome forum!  :smiley:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

3961. Eat bark off a tree. (It tasted like Shit in my recent lucid, but try it for yourself.)
3962. Change gravity and keep yourself from floating away to space.
3963. Be an Avenger. 
3964. Stand in a Superman pose and wait as people stare in awe.

----------


## ImaDreamNinja

3965. turn into a gaint falcon and eat people in new york

----------


## TruMotion

3966: Do 1000 push-ups.

----------


## Bobblehat

Become a "King Midas of sentience" - everything you touch becomes a sentient being.

----------


## Beefer

3968: Hare Hare dance!

----------


## Ekyu

3969: Fall down from heaven to hell
3970: Make your own planet
3971: Become a black hole
3972: Have a fight that decides the outcome of the entire universe
3973: Create with your negative emotions a person, and then proceed by destroying him

----------


## jetta86s

Why is sex number one? haha

----------


## aquanisa

Ummm...
3974: boys: stick your dick up a horse's ass
3975: girls: run around a city full of all grown men naked
3976: be an idiot and go to a lecture and raise your hand. When the proffesor calls your name, say 'uhhhh.... duh?

----------


## Beefer

> Ummm...
> 3974: boys: stick your dick up a horse's ass
> 3975: girls: run around a city full of all grown men naked
> 3976: be an idiot and go to a lecture and raise your hand. When the proffesor calls your name, say 'uhhhh.... duh?



You are a one sick bastard  ::shock::  .

3977: Eat pancakes XD

----------


## Kholdstare

3978: Summon a giant monster to eat the world. Then, kick a mountain in to it.
3979: Summon a giant mountain to eat the world. Then, kick a monster in to it.
3980: Steal someone's iPod and listen to what they were listening to.
3981: Smash every door in a city with your magnificent foot.
3982: Stealthily slip in to the White House and threaten the President with a nerf gun.
3983: Stealthily slip in to the nerf gun and threaten the White House with a President. (It sounds really funny, i'd love to try that.)
3984: Do something that doesn't start with an "s".

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

> 3984: Do something that doesn't start with an "s".

----------


## YoungOdie

3985: Create a computer to load/save dreams 

currently trying to do this... almost impossible lmao

----------


## Mancon

3986: Switch between various ages of your life and see how things will be in the future.
3987: Try to create a unique sound or color you have never heard/seen before. You can try this with other senses at well.
3988: Ask a dream character what he thinks about a current issue in your life.

----------


## HeyImJack

3999: Jump off Empire State Building, die, and see what happens next.
4000: Ask my spirit guide to teleport me into an abandoned dungeon with only a short sword as a weapon and make it as scary as possible and impossible for me to escape.

----------


## eworm

> 3999: Jump off Empire State Building, die, and see what happens next.
> 4000: Ask my spirit guide to teleport me into an abandoned dungeon with only a short sword as a weapon and make it as scary as possible and impossible for me to escape.



Very clever, adding 10 to the previous one so that you can have the 4000th one. Na-ah, such tricks won't work here, no sir. :Shades wink: 

Anyway.
3991. Stretch your arm and grab something on the other side of the globe.
3992. Stretch both your arms and make your hands meet on the other side of the globe.
3993. Make the Earth flat and venture to the edge. Look down. (Talk to the turtle?)

----------


## Mirui987

3994. Build a house that you can visit in every single one of your dreams
3995. Live a normal life
3996.create your own planet
3997.Create your own solar system
3998.Fuck an alien
3999.shrink yourself down and go inside the body of an animal

----------


## Kholdstare

4000. Discover an autosave feature for YoungOdie's computer.
4001. Get high off of health potions.
4002. Play Dungeons & Dragons (or alternatively your favorite video game) with a DC.
4003. Go in to a bank and look at all the stuff in the safes.
4004. Error: Dream not found.

----------


## HeyImJack

Ahahaha whoops, interpreted the numbers incorrectly, anyway:

4005: Replay Lord of the Rings battle scenes.
4006: Experience trench warfare. 
4007: Transform into a pigeon and try to crap on as many humans as possible. 
4008: FLASHBACK: Delve into childhood moments as a ghost. 
4009: Smack my language teacher on the face.
4010: Overcome my fear of sharks by swimming with them.

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

4011: Fap vigorously.  :Shades wink:

----------


## anderj101

4012: Wake up and realize that it was not a dream at all.

----------


## yuppie11975

Teach a class on how to lucid dream, then go to "Sleep" with the DC's
Then find yourself in a double lucid dream with them!  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

4014-Make DCs bow down and worship you
4015-Go on a golf course and hit a hole in one.
4016-Swim with dolphins
4017-Expore beautiful landscapes
4018-Become a seagull in a crowded public area wreck havoc

----------


## Mancon

4019: Become a horse and mate with another horse

----------


## memp3

4020. punch a demon in the face
4021. get a portal gun
4022. black out in a sewer (like a boss)
4023. bring a butter knife to a gun fight
4024. eat anything you want as much as you want

----------


## dutchraptor

> 4020. punch a demon in the face
> 4021. get a portal gun
> 4022. black out in a sewer (like a boss)
> 4023. bring a butter knife to a gun fight
> 4024. eat anything you want as much as you want



4021 has only been mentioned about 200 times now. I like 4023 that sounds awesome  :tongue2:

----------


## Highlander

4025. Eat Dr. Stephen LaBerges' EWOLD, with fries to go.  :smiley:

----------


## CJC

4026. Live minecraft

----------


## skul569

> 4026. Live minecraft



4027. catch a bullet
4028. back flip off of a building
4029. **READ** create a character that prevents you from waking up until you beat him in a fight, but give him powers of the dream its epic!!!!

----------


## Mancon

4030: Dance at a Polka music concert in front of 2,000 people
4031: Turn one of your fingers into chocolate and eat it.

----------


## CJC

4032. go to the YYYYYMMMMCA! (imagine song)

----------


## Mirui987

4033. Inception  :Shades wink: 
4034. Enlarge a part of your body  :Shades wink:   :Shades wink: 
4035. Have a massive orgy on different planets with different species

----------


## Mancon

4036: Become the opposite of a cannibal. Feed people to death instead of eating them.
4037: Demand Donald Trump to get a haircut.

----------


## HeyImJack

4038: Eat my most despised fruit - Tomato

----------


## fennecgirl

> 4038: Eat my most despised fruit - Tomato



Um... why would you need to be in a dream to eat a tomato? o.O

----------


## TruMotion

> Um... why would you need to be in a dream to eat a tomato? o.O



Probably because he can't eat it in the waking life?... I guess that would make it even worse in the dream though.

----------


## pruzel

4039. Change all elements in the world to their opposite (water is not lava!)
4040. (hehehe cool number) tie link to a post and make him watch 1000 ways to kill and torture zelda

----------


## Redeemer522

4041: Make a hole through the center of the Earth to the other side and fall through.

----------


## Mancon

4042: Make a pumpkin come alive and talk to it about it's life.
4043: Go read a story on CreepyPasta and live it In your dream.
4044: Become a vampire and bite another vampire in the neck and see what happens.

----------


## AURON

4045: Fly a Pegasus into outer space. Blow up earth with it's laser eyes.  Bonus points if you can see the Great Wall of China.

----------


## yuppie11975

4046; Tell someone who never accepts how beautiful they are in real life, that they're literally perfect. Finally help them see it.

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

4047: Run naked around Buckingham palace, waving your "crown jewels" in her majesty's face....   :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Komisoft

4048: Sprint through an enemy base, then enter a portal that they are guarding.

I done it in a non-lucid this morning, it was pretty cool. The feeling when the portal is slowly transporting you, while someone is running at you. OVERWHELMING PRESSURE. I was like "HURRY UP."

tl;dr imagine a ghast fireball floating towards you while you're trying to teleport. (Minecraft)

----------


## melanieb

4049: Repair shoes (did this last night)   :Thinking:

----------


## whitedreams

4050- lead a  fleat of space crafts with Star fox and Pikachu and destroy an alien planet. Celebrate after in a castle.

----------


## SIMDML

4051: write a letter to your subconscious asking to make you become lucid more often
4052: Ski in the alps on a never ending slope with 3 meters of powder snow
4053: Have a epic car chase on the highway!
4054: Ask your subconscious what he wants you to do!

----------


## dutchraptor

4055: Own a companion monster and name him something cool like asphemitran morphasis. 
4056: Become a samurai and live the ancient life of honour of the red warrior (not super game ninja that can do everything but calm wise samurai who likes to eat rice and trick children and westernes with riddles) - May include walking stick if you aim on being over 60.

----------


## howtoluciddream

4056: Sculpt a statue (yeah, did this one already)

----------


## gab

4057: Jump from space capsule from edge of space like Felix Baumgartner

----------


## Dojodoj

4058: make a portable suitcase that turns into mini super soldier gundam armour (acguy or exia would be cool) (kinda like iron man)

----------


## yuppie11975

4058: Become invincible, witness a supernova.

----------


## EliTheGreat

4059: Fly on an airship with Captain Jack Harkness, Drew Barrymore, Gackt and David Bowie  ::D:

----------


## Crashyy

4060: Ride a Chocobo and meet a Cactuar from Final Fantasy. That would be so cool omg.

----------


## dutchraptor

> 4060: Ride a Chocobo and meet a Cactuar from Final Fantasy. That would be so cool omg.



Especially the cactuar bit, infact I'd go as far as to say, 
4061: relive every good final fantasy

----------


## Crashyy

> Especially the cactuar bit, infact I'd go as far as to say, 
> 4061: relive every good final fantasy



Omg so you play final fantasy aswell? Which ones do you have? ;D

----------


## Highlander

4062: Pop down the local shops.
4063: Pop down the local shops - naked.
4064: Pop down the local shops - naked, and then buy a 1 litre carton of AJ, some Menthol lozenges, a kilo of Bananas, and some B6.
4065: Then scoff the lot.
I know, I don't ask for much!  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Omg so you play final fantasy aswell? Which ones do you have? ;D



6, 7 and 8 (Which is definetely my favourite) they're so awesome I actually feel sad when I finish them  :tongue2: 





> 4062: Pop down the local shops.
> 4063: Pop down the local shops - naked.
> 4064: Pop down the local shops - naked, and then buy a 1 litre carton of AJ, some Menthol lozenges, a kilo of Bananas, and some B6.
> 4065: Then scoff the lot.
> I know, I don't ask for much!



Equal like to post ratio thanks to me :0 398 = 398

----------


## EliTheGreat

4066: Be a forest  :Shades wink:

----------


## Rozmer

4067: Jump inside a dream figure's head while he's sleeping and go into his dream

----------


## EliTheGreat

4068: See all of time at once  ::banana::

----------


## Taffy

4069: wear furniture
4070: Have a "potato party"

----------


## Tasca

4071: eat yourself
4972: eat time itself

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

4073: Explore your brains "inner workings"  :Shades wink:

----------


## boomaster1999

4074: Jump off of the Empire State Building, splat, then reform your body.

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

4075:Turn yourself inside out..  :Shades wink: 

 :Awesome Dance:

----------


## boomaster1999

4076: Be a Minecraft Creeper and audition for the role in CaptainSparklez's video Revenge

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

4077: Use a pinapple as a bowling ball...  :Oh noes:

----------


## lsddream

4078: Throw something up to the sky.

----------


## boomaster1999

4079: Dig to china (Sorry if it's a repost)

----------


## SnowyCat

> 6, 7 and 8 (Which is definetely my favourite) they're so awesome I actually feel sad when I finish them



Those games are masterpieces.

4080: Taste the rainbow.

----------


## Falcon720

I thought it was 1000 things to do, not 4000+!  ::D: 

4081:Become a dragon.
4082:Become godzilla and wreak havoc on Japan (until they kill me, starting another godzilla movie).
4083:Have a giant oreo.

----------


## Mancon

4084: Sit in a spinny chair and spin off the Grand Canyon.
4085: Replace the bottom of the Grand Canyon with trampolines and jump down!

----------


## fennecgirl

> I thought it was 1000 things to do, not 4000+!



When we hit 1,000, I think I remember OP saying something about making the new goal 10,000 things but being unable to change the thread title. Something like that.

----------


## Falcon720

Well, that makes sense. Could have guessed it, but I just had to say something, ya know?

----------


## Taffy

4086: make it miku miku.
4087: microwave soup while it's still in the can.
4088: Ride a firework as it launches.

----------


## h1nchm4n

4089: Colonize a new country
4090: Lead the colony to world domination

It's very interesting to see the power of your own words in a dream. You can convince dream characters to do anything. I've always wanted to do this, and I'm still working on it. Try it out  :smiley:

----------


## Radioshift

4091. Try out the Jump program from the Matrix for the first time. See if you make it  ::shock:: 
4092. Taste something you have never tasted before.
4093. fight spongebob to the death.
4094. become darkness
4095. Become marijuana and get smoked
4096. ask you subconscious your future. If it doesn't tell you, beat it up.
4097. be one with nature
4098. find another dreamer and make him lucid. then, ask him to join your army. If he agrees, scare him into thinking he just joined Satan's Army by turning into Satan, laughing and spreading your wings.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> 4098. find another dreamer and make him lucid. then, ask him to join your army. If he agrees, scare him into thinking he just joined Satan's Army by turning into Satan, laughing and spreading your wings.



After I spread my wings, I probably would take off, just because Flying is Amazing!
But the reaction from the DC could be pretty hilarious!!

----------


## Radioshift

It would be funny to do it to somebody you knew because the next day they would be scared shitless and wearing crosses haha

----------


## Redeemer522

4099: Be a polar bear and create a new universe.
4100: Have the people you create worship you as a god.
4101: Kill them all! > ::D:

----------


## Radioshift

4102: have a shared dream with barack obama and have him fight mitt romney to the death
4103: wake up, dont move, and successfully reenter the dream
4104: become a dragon and ravage a small medieval town
4105: become a sorcerer and kill a dragon that is ravaging a small medieval town
4106: find. waldo. and catch him. dead or alive.

----------


## Dreamcatcher92

4107: Direct a movie about Lucid Dreaming
4108: Eat the best Cordon Bleu
4109: Ride an eagle
4110: Meet Charlize Theron
4111: Skydiving holding hands with a bunch of my friends (forming a circle with our open arms)
4112: Run 2 times faster than BOLT

----------


## MadMonkey

4113: 

 
Play this song by yourself either by time traveling by cloning yourself.

----------


## brenthinds

4114: See pantera live
4115: Fly to space while listening to Satellite 15...The Final Frontier by Iron Maiden

----------


## Aleen

4116: Meet characters from Final Fntasy 7
4117: Visit the other side of the Moon
4118: go to look for a treasure with India Jones!
4119: fight the orcs with Legolas <3

----------


## JosephGrimm

4120: Visit the biggest library I could possibly imagine, and see what I could find written in the books there.

----------


## needinglucidity

4121. Catch the Loch Ness monster. 
4122. Transform into an Fly and see life through their eyes. 
4123. Equip Flamethrower from year.......2042837439. I assume it'd be bad donkey. 
Kill everything with fire.

----------


## dolphin

4124:talk to animals

----------


## poptartian121

4125. Become a flea, attack a dog.

----------


## Mancon

4126: Jump in a huge pile of the softest blankets you have ever felt.
4127: Ride a horse and jump over the Grand Canyon.
4128: Like Mt. Everest (Made of jello)

----------


## poptartian121

4129: Create/Find the three Deathly Hallows
4130: Shrink yourselves and go into their brain
4131: Shut off one of their senses at various times
4132: Go back in time to see the panic you cause

----------


## sanctispiritus

4133: Try to be a Repulbican that believe in Global Warming

----------


## Killing

4134: Swim in a river of blood. I mean whuuut

----------


## neuralswarm

4135. Talk to an artificial intelligence that's smarter than a human.

----------


## sanctispiritus

4136. Reaching the final of Dancing wiht the Stars with Donal Thrump

----------


## CharlesD

You mention talking with animals.  We live on a wooded lot and there are always critters roaming around the house.  On the average day I'll see four or five deer and raccoons and groundhogs are pretty common too.  Not long I dreamed that the groundhog that lives under our porch came out and started talking.  I carried on a lengthy conversation with it and not once did I become lucid.  My brain just accepted that conversing with groundhogs on your deck is apparently perfectly normal.

----------


## Oceandrop

4137. Travel in an fantasy Airship

----------


## Coolb3rt

4138: Attack a mob of rodents with a hammer.

----------


## Metallicuh

4139: Survive in a zombie apocalypse
4140: Jump in the Rabbit's hole like in Alice and Wonderland

----------


## Taffy

4141: Paint the starry night and toss it into the air, making it become the sky.

----------


## CharlesD

Put a nice home theater system in one of your homes in Skyrim.

----------


## greyswanson

4142 Ask your dream to show you your future daughters and/or sons

----------


## Taffy

4143: Send someone 600 emails. (´･ω･`)

----------


## Xyyzzz

4144: Ask your subconcious the next winning lottery numbers. If you actually win by this, you've just revolutionized lucid dreaming.

----------


## Oceandrop

Haha Xyyzzz like I would tell anyone if that would work! ;p

----------


## Goldust

4145: Swim in the ocean. With whales.

----------


## Xyyzzz

4146: Befriend enemies and see how life goes with them as friends.
4147: Influence your teacher to give you 100% on a test.

----------


## Tradl3s

here are some cool scenarios:
-MineCarting to heaven with hostiles flying around and shooting them.
... that's actually all i've thought of ._. i'm sorry

----------


## L4xord

4149. Appear to a priest (or better yet the Pope) as God and ask them to become a soldier of God and give them magical weaponry. See what he/she does with it.

----------


## Sivason

Plant a piece of candy and make it grow into a vine that grows huge and produces vibrant flowers thst become pods which hatch open to birth you new DC best friend.

----------


## Tradl3s

> here are some cool scenarios:
> -MineCarting to heaven with hostiles flying around and shooting them.
> ... that's actually all i've thought of ._. i'm sorry



wow someone actually liked it

----------


## Mancon

4151: Become a spider in a city and spin a huge web with the help of fellow spiders and laugh as people walk into it.

----------


## Tradl3s

give a 5 year old a pistol and see what he does with it xD

----------


## Kholdstare

4153: Receive 600 emails from someone who sent them in an LD, and send them back 600 angry replies.

----------


## Spikezombie

4146: Own the world because you're just that rich.
4147: Blow up the sun.

----------


## Tasca

4148: turn a human into a liquid

----------


## yuppie11975

4149: Stalk a DC, and jump out and scare them.
Alternately, you can turn into a demonic creature, and terrify them.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Turn the corner to find a Ariel Atom V8! And then see how she drives!!!!

----------


## yuppie11975

4151: Turn the Ariel Atom V8 around and get it to number your post.

----------


## nabkash30

4152: Fart fire, ice, water.
4153: Possess a dream character.
4154: Beat up a  DC so bad, that you get arrested by the police like In GTA games.
4155: Do a rasengan (from Naruto) and a Kamehameha wave (from DBZ)
4156: Sleep.

----------


## CharlesD

> give a 5 year old a pistol and see what he does with it xD



Maybe shot that scumbag before he took out 20 of his classmates?

----------


## CAMB

Shapeshift into a potato.

----------


## tweste

*4159:  Dig into the ground and find diamonds in a cave!
*

----------


## reyfran

4160: turn the sun into a b00b  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 
4161: go to gotham, and see the future, then stop it.
4162: Change gender, and try to persuade someone with diffrent gender (same with your old gender) to have sex with you!
4163: make a curse that would change all boys to have b00bs and all girls to have horny pnus

----------


## Mancon

4164: What's your worst fear? Now become it.
4165: Do a handstand and melt into the ground into hell.

----------


## audiovisual

4166: See yourself as through the eyes of another person.

----------


## kvxdelta

4167: Grow wings, grab a bow, and battle Pit.
4168: Fight one of those giant black Heartless with the wavy hair from Kingdom Hearts II. (Beginning of the game, one of the final boss fights)
4169: Beat Sonic in a race.
4170: Launch elemental fireworks 
4171: Summon a giant orchestra to play an intricate hymn of war as you march into battle against a powerful enemy or army.
4172: Throw a boomerang and try to control its direction.
4173: Travel a long distance completely by transferring through the bodies of dream characters (enter one DC body, then enter the next from that one, and so on, etc...)
4174: Walk through mirrors to a random places and simply explore.
4175: Get into an epic "lucidity battle" with a DC and test your dream control abilities (e.g. The DC you fight can do anything to fight you, like they were a lucid dreamer.)
4176: Craft a weapon and test it out in battle.
4177: Get a magical staff and allow it to do whatever it wants and watch what happens.
4178: Fly through an epic landscape with completely natural obstacles at high speeds. 
4189: Give Slendy a hug.
4190: Ride some sort of enormous mythical creature. (Dragon, Giant Titan, Quetzalcoatl, Phoenix, Thunderbird, etc...)
4191: Live among a mythical race for a while and observe their culture.
4192: Get into a heated debate with a DC.

----------


## Matt1

4,193: See what happens when you cut different stuff with a lightsaber.

----------


## poptartian121

4194: Play wizard's chess
4195: Become one of the pieces in wizards chess
4196: Be killed being one of the pieces in the chess game
4197: Look into the Mirror of Erised
4198: Put on the sorting hat. Be sorted
Sorry for all of the HP related  :tongue2:  
4199: Use the one ring from Lord of the Rings
*4200:* Switch two DC's minds and watch their reactions.

----------


## Merulotte

4201: Request to meet, and subsequently speak to, your very soul/essence.

----------


## poptartian121

4202: Talk to Smaug
4203: Turn a DC into an animal. Get their reaction
4204: Turn an animal into a DC Watch their reaction

----------


## CitizenOfZeal

4205: Build a planet and then build an empire on it from the ground up, including citizens.
4206: Create another dream within the dream, continuing for a long time, and then ponder if you are awake or dreaming.
4207: Mess with the gravity

----------


## sanctispiritus

4208: Witness the beginning of the big bang.

----------


## Radioshift

4209: become an alien and cause mass destruction with your UFO
4210: create a new gender
4211: taste using your nose, smell using your ears, see using your hands
4212: jump into a black hole

----------


## USA

4213: Turn all your toes into hot dogs using a wand.
4214: Shave your own face off with a cheese grater.
4215: Grow an inverse beard.
4216: Create a world where all the people's skin is inside out.
4217: Defeat a guerilla army.... with a *GORILLA* army!  ::D: 





> Thankyou everyone who has posted but I don't want this thread to die so lets go to *10,000!* I tried to update my original post but it said it was to old to update!



Were almost there  :smiley:

----------


## L4xord

4218. Blend two video games into each other (I.e Dishonored and one of the Elder Scrolls) and start a huge war.
4219. Perform scientific experiments in your dream and observe the scientific laws of dreams. (E.g. Burning magnesium or nuclear fission or fusion)
4220. Candyman philosopher stone -a stone that turns rock into candy!

----------


## SaxtonHale

4221. Infiltrate a secret government base with a moon teleport link.
4222. Shrink yourself to half a centimeter tall and explore an ant colony.

----------


## L4xord

4223. Meet Steve Jobs and get him to give you all of his design ideas.

----------


## nqwDE

4224. die JUST to see what happens

----------


## BossMan

4225: Become a Katamari ball and roll up the universe.

----------


## darkeningpath

4226: Go to sleep, enter another LD, and repeat until you hit... the top layer? idk
4227: Ascend to a higher dimension! See what it's like and what it looks like. Talk to everyone.

----------


## Tradl3s

(Sorry for Duplicates if there are any)
-Bounce on a trampoline bigger than... well whatever.  ::rolllaugh:: 
-Use weapons from video games (like oblivion, skyrim, call of duty, fallout, etc.)  :Dead Horse: 
-Assasinate people  ::sniper:: 
-Build a huge Fort  :Hiding: 
-Fight in the UFC  :Boxing: 
-Visit a Scary Place  ::ghosttown:: 
-Run Really fast  :Bliss: 
-Become an awesome fucking wizard  ::wizard:: 
-Ask for directions (Strange Dialogue is a Possibility??)  ::help:: 
-Fight a Monster  ::cookiemonster:: 
-Be with the love of your life  ::smitten:: 
-Become the most famous person  :Fame:

----------


## Gordon1292

4228:taste the rainbow
4229:go to skyrim
4230:rape yourself

----------


## MyCooky

4231: Ask yourself how to wake up from a dream and then let someone shoot you so you wake up while thinking about Inception

----------


## NeonArt

4332: Create your Own Powers (Imagine a base-Fire Tornado Lightning) xD
4334: Make your own Weapon and cause havoc with it
4335: See the Doctor.

----------


## dutchraptor

4336: use a pizza to summon a magical portal into another realm.

----------


## Mikado

4337: replay Trafalgar battle, win it, and say to admiral Nelson : "no arms, no chocolate".

----------


## Shalink

4338: Perform a Swan dive from a high point and land on a DC.

----------


## HyperDream

4339: Take the biggest dump off your life, so big, you make a s**t tsunami and destroy a continent.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

4400: Strap yourself to the propeller of a helicopter, and get someone else to fly it.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Get on a computer, email yourself, and see what you say.  Or meet yourself...

----------


## Demii

4401: Quit your job, your school, leave your family and just start over your whole life from zero. Just to see what it would be like (not as if I would ever do that in reallife, I love my life!)  :smiley:

----------


## Sacred Arboretum

4402: Run into someone's house, punch them in the face, rip off their shirt, eat it, then burp out a diamond ring and propose to them!  Congratulations!

4403: Riding through a city on a horse, parkour your way up to the rooftops where you then smash down into an office building and cause massive amounts of hubbub.

4404: Shapeshift into a seven foot tall baby, then run around in a mall body slamming crowds of helpless shoppers.

4405: Fly up to the sun as fast as you can and kick it, see how far you can get it!

4406: Run up to someone who really annoys you, compress them into a small ball and throw them out of the galaxy.

4407: Line up every corrupt politician that exists, get a running start and PUNCH THEM ALL IN THE FACE IN ONE GIANT SWOOP.

Edit: WOW you guys are bad at counting lol

----------


## Tradl3s

Make something out of Lego and have it work 100%

----------


## rastro13

4409. Time travel 10 trillion years t9 the future and see what the universe has come to

----------


## poptartian121

4410: Become a lego and move around
4411: As a lego, get your pieces pulled apart. (As in your body parts)

----------


## blacklex

4412:Find out the Doctor's real name

----------


## Dojodoj

4413: become a zergling for a day
4414: control a zerg army
4415: hang out with day9
4416: be Toan and defeat the Dark Genie
4417: raise Chao's (from sonic)
4418: torture athene

----------


## Tradl3s

Create a lego army with working lego weapons, jetpacks, etc. and fight another lego army. (i'll stop posting lego stuff. there's quite a bit you could do with lego if you could get it to work fully.  :tongue2: )

----------


## azoller1

4419. Be Naruto and beat Pain With Rasen Shuriken
4420. Be Harry Potter and defeat voldormort
4421. Be Gandolf And Defeat that dragon thing on the bridge in LOTR2 or 3
4422. Buy A jetpack and go to the moon
4423. Do a series of dreams about the Bobby pendragon book series

----------


## Tradl3s

4424. Realistic starfox
4425. Realistic pokemon
4426. Realistic zombies
4427. Be a sniper  ::sniper:: 
4428. Guide a meteor with your mind
4429. Create your own sword/gun with your mind
4430. Ride a pegasus with jets attached to it
4431. Assasinate osama bin ladden 
4432. "Jump" someone you hate with your friends  ::hijack:: 
4433. Run or fly up a mountain dodging boulders, cars, etc.
4434. Do what's in your goal list.
4435. Rip a chunk out of the earth and make it your own floating island in space
4436. Defend your neighborhood (requires some imagination  :tongue2: )
4437. Be a ninja  :split: 
4438. Make your own wand/staff and be able to cast anything you want with it. (including dragon shouts!)
---Sorry for repeats

----------


## Tradl3s

4439. Clone the mars rover.
4440. Clone a planet and build a house on it. live in it.
4441. Stop 9/11 (Sorry if that's a repeat)
4442.  :Big laugh:  Try laughing Gas. (Or acid, why not.  ::-P: )
4443. Run tests on zombies. (Give them wings, Change their color/size, etc.)
4444. Ride a gigantic Winged Spider

----------


## Ginsan

4445 Go on a adventure with Gintoki by my side (anime character)
4446 Dream of a Gintama episode as a character (same anime)
4447 Get violin lessons from a great violinist
4448 Live as 50 different animals in a ld
4449 Find my own way to teleport
4450 Fullfill my sexual fantasies  :Shades wink:   :tonguewiggle:   ::hump::   :mwahaha:

----------


## Mikado

4451 Look at me in parallel mirrors, then think to my mind, my soul
4452 Be a director and make a porn movie with very serious people like the Pope or Angela Merkel
4453 or have them play with little children toys

----------


## Tradl3s

4454. Draw a character, stick figure, or anything on a piece of paper and make it come to life.
4455. Eat a gigantic slice of pizza
4456. Put a hole in the earth and strangely watch as goo comes out

----------


## Tradl3s

4457. Jump through a picture frame/Window with closed curtains
4458. throw something at someone
4459. live in a sphere of glass in space.
4460. Give a DC a sword and see what he does with it.
4461. alien-fencing
4462. lift up your neighborhood in the sky as if it were a floating island. (or your house.)
4463. Relive an old dream (That's probably a repeat, but whatevs.)
4464. Imagine your school as if it were in space and a meteor was headed for it. (What would you do then? xP)
4465.  :poof:  Disappear and Re-appear and see a DC's reaction
4466. Have a rocket launcher that shoots shooting stars
4467.  ::fly::  Fly without wings xD (Lol, fly with a wing cap from SM64.)

----------


## MyCooky

4468: Step on a lego. Feel the pain.

----------


## BlueHalcyon

4469: Simulate childbirth as a man.

----------


## Ginsan

4470 Teleport at high speeds with high accuracy (dbz-style)   Actually last night I was a winged creature with some battle abilities and I could teleport, even though I mainly used my abilities for getting away  :Sad:

----------


## Harelori

4471. Become a super sayian.

----------


## qacermacer

4472. Solve a Rubik's cube 
4473. Score 180 playing darts

----------


## Superadam051

> 4421. Be Gandolf And Defeat that dragon thing on the bridge in LOTR2 or 3



So much hate here. 
1. It's GANDALF
2. The Dragon thing is called a Balrog and the bridge is called the Bridge of Khazad-Dum
3. It's in movie no.1, not 2 or 3. 

Moving on...
4474. Reduce the number of things to do in a LD by 3424 as the count has gone over  :tongue2:

----------


## Tradl3s

> So much hate here. 
> 1. It's GANDALF
> 2. The Dragon thing is called a Balrog and the bridge is called the Bridge of Khazad-Dum
> 3. It's in movie no.1, not 2 or 3. 
> 
> Moving on...
> 4474. Reduce the number of things to do in a LD by 3424 as the count has gone over



actually 3370 not 3424.

----------


## poptartian121

> actually 3370 not 3424.



Actually, the count was changed to 10,000, but the name couldn't be edited.

----------


## Harelori

4474 (since yours wasn't a dream goal).Get into the internet (like in Fairly Odd Parents)

----------


## Tasca

4475: eat yourself
4476: save the day

----------


## Harelori

4477. Meet my future self and ask him questions about what happens to me in the future and what I should do in the present.

----------


## MyCooky

4478: Kill everyone you know by letting them starve to death.

----------


## Superadam051

> actually 3370 not 3424.



My maths was momentarily inaccurate, my apologies. 
4479: Sword fight with all 9 RingWraiths
4480: Beat Grima by killing Saruman first in the Scouring of the Shire, and stop the Shire from being attacked.

----------


## Ginsan

> 4479: Sword fight with all 9 RingWraiths



Ooh that one is awesome  ::D:  

4481 Meet Bruce Lee, learn how to fight and beat up other martial artists
4482 Go to Gintoki's (from the Gintama anime) past and join Shojo sensei's class learn how to fight/about discipline/the soul, then have a sword fight with Gintoki and his mates. 
4483 Have a insanely epic, adventurous lucid dream that lasts for at least 6 months  ::D: 
4484 Witness a new color
4485 Learn to fight (armed or unarmed), lucid dreaming techniques from my dream guide and spar with him
4486 Meet your dream guide and see what he has to tell you about yourself what you don't already know
4487 Create a piece of music AND REMEMBER IT, write it down, play it in real life

----------


## dutchraptor

Okay this is lame, and probably done before but it's still cool if you succeeded
4488: develop a new meal in a dream and remember the flavours and then try recreate it in real life.

----------


## Harelori

4489.Live in a world without corners and pointy things, everything's round (The 70's Show -Kelso)

----------


## AURON

4490 Eat the sun and burp a super nova.

----------


## azoller1

4491. Make a bomb like thing and blow up the whole universe (not really but might try it lol...)

----------


## Harelori

4492. Travel in space.

----------


## Taffy

4493: Karate chop a stag beetle

----------


## kx20

4494: find a book and ask a dream character to read a page to you.
4495: go to a jail and release all the prisoners
4496: turn your block into a disco scene, knock on everyones door and invite them to join the party
4497: steal a car
4498: find two dream characters and convince them that they are married/ siblings
4499: put a soundtrack on all your awesome endeavors
4500: make a monster chase you and start pushing random dream characters towards it in order to save yourself

----------


## Ginsan

4501 Eat a syrup waffle that came to life a few seconds ago  (and see if it tastes as good as that one time I did it in real life  :drool: )

----------


## Harelori

4502. Have a conversation with my ancestors.

----------


## Taffy

4503: panic

----------


## Harelori

4504: Be in a gravity spaceship (like in dbz) untill I reach Namek
4505:Train with Goku
4506:Walk the snake way  which leads from King Yemma's palace to King Kai's planet.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> 4487 Create a piece of music AND REMEMBER IT, write it down, play it in real life



I wrote down a list of musical notes in a dream that I had to remember so I could play it when I woke up. But I forgot it...  :Sad:

----------


## Ginsan

4507 Rip my soul out, put it on fire and put it back inside, burn into my mind what it feels like to have a burning soul. Then live my life in a way that it becomes as hot and unquenchable as in the dream
4508 Live in two parallel universes at once and be conscious of both at the same time. See if it outside the limit of lucid dreaming to have more than one consciousness
4509 Go into an RPG with Gintoki and his friends, just like they did in the anime Gintama
4510 Have sex with an anime character heheheh  :drool: 





> I wrote down a list of musical notes in a dream that I had to remember so I could play it when I woke up. But I forgot it...



Ooh that's awesome! Try again! I'm looking forward to the results  ::D:   What instrument do you play? I'm a violinist  :Rock out:

----------


## Phased

4511. Travel to the creation of the universe and watch it all unfold.

4512. Speak to 'God' about what he wants you to do with life.

4513. Swim to the deepest parts of the ocean and discover new things.

----------


## Ginsan

4514 Induce false memories and become someone else, along with all of their ideals, emotions, instincts, worries etc.

----------


## Phased

4515. Fly up high, then plummet down, smashing through the earth and going to the molten core.

4516. Summon a duplicate of yourself, ask questions, why am I here? What is my meaning?

4517. Go through space, look for a black hole and go through it, see what happens.

----------


## Harelori

4518.Learn in a dream
4519.Meet Albert Albert Einstein, Isaac Newton, and some other determined scientists

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> Ooh that's awesome! Try again! I'm looking forward to the results   What instrument do you play? I'm a violinist



Guitar and piano. I wish I could remember  it though it would have been pretty cool  ::D:

----------


## Harelori

4520.Become one with the world.

----------


## azoller1

4521.burn my school down and watch it all

----------


## Ginsan

4522 Go into some kind of room from which I can enter other dreams (hey that's a pretty good idea, I'm going to open a thread on this with more details  :tongue2: )
4523 Drink water from a spring with the purest water with an endless stomach
4524 Have a chocolate parfait with Gintoki WOOHOOHOO hell yeah  :boogie: 
4525 Learn how to fight from Umibozu and challenge Kamui (from the Gintama anime)
4526 Go to an ice cream shop with Gintoki that has all kinds of new flavors and enjoy it with Gintoki  ::D: 
4527 Watch episodes of Gintama and see what has changed. Do I have the same sense of humor as mr Sorachi? (writer of Gintama)  ::D: 





> 4521.burn my school down and watch it all



Dude what happened to you in school...


4528 Go to Azoller1's school

----------


## Harelori

4529.See what death is like, what's waiting for us in the next world.

----------


## Enjyu

4530: Revisit a dream in which you died, prevent your own death and see what happens next.

----------


## Tradl3s

4531; Fire your lazer
4532; Cast your own sword
4533; Go and terrorize your cousin's House
4534; Have robotic arms that can fly off like missiles (Then they re-assemble)
4535; Use the Rock-It-Launcher from Fallout 3 (Look it up.)

----------


## azoller1

I was kidding about the school thing, I don't think its that bad, hanging out with friends, and playing sports

4536. Go to mars then make life there possible

----------


## Crashyy

4537: Visit the beach from Inception

----------


## pmang6

4538: Go to the civil or revolutionary war and fight with modern weaponry and armor

----------


## CharlesD

> Guitar and piano. I wish I could remember  it though it would have been pretty cool



I did that a few years ago, but the dream wasn't lucid.  I was playing a piece of music and when I woke up it was still in my head.  I grabbed a flute and played it into a cassette recorder so I wouldn't lose it and wrote out the music that evening.  It's one of the better things I've written.

----------


## Oneiropath

4539: Create your dream house and live there.
4540: Create a dream portal to a new realm and explore.
4541: Fly through space and meet an alien civilization, spend the dream learning their way of life.
4542: Have a baroque orchestra play a song you've never hear before. (for us music geeks =P)
4543: Create your own utopia.
4544: Hurl the Moon at Earth like a ball.
4545: Try to compose a piece, and remember it upon awakening.

That's all I got.

----------


## Saizaphod

4546: Go in to the tunnel of love (from ATLA) and kiss the love of your dreams. Then watch as the tunnel lightens up from all the crystals energized by love.

----------


## LucidDreamer98

4547: go in the animus ( something from assassins creed, you basically go in it and can re-live your anscestor's memories)
4548: summon a DC who represents my subconscious, and learn as much as i can from them

----------


## Tradl3s

4549; Throw someone off the moon (To another planet?)
4550; Shout at someone to push them back (Takes practice -_-)
4551; Have a campfire with your friends and make the campfire different colors (To see their reaction.)
4552; Go-Kart Around the world
4553; Play an instrument that inflicts Spells (you want to so badly.)
4554; One of the DV members is evil. Grab your DV Friends and stop him/her.
4555; Put a live frag grenade in someone's pants.
4556; Fall backward (Something interesting happens.  ::D: )
4557; Find Fox's Dad. (Starfox 64.)
4558; Shoop-Da-Woop
4559; Summon a DC, Give him/her a flower. See what he/she does with it. (Make sure the flower is extra-snazzy. ;D)
4560; Swim really fast with fish
4561; Go on a trampoline, Fly upward.
4562; Go on a trampoline, Use it to teleport to other trampoline's that you know of.

----------


## unknowndude

4563; make it rain until the whole universe is flooded
4564; build rapture (from bioshock look it up)

----------


## unknowndude

4566; give the world minecraft physics
4567; use the planets and the sun in the solar system as billiards balls

----------


## LSDgarfield

4568: Talk to your cat/s

weirdest experience ever, guaranteed.

----------


## MissyDawhMajii

4569: Find & Kiss Riku from Kingdom Hearts (<3),
4570: Star in your favorite Disney film! (=P),
4571: Catch Pokemon (yay),
4572: Become a Kirby! ( ::D: ),
4573: Find where the next smash bros game sign ups would be. sign up to be in the next game *troll face*

----------


## Pikakirby

4574: Become a Kirby! (AGAIN  ::D: )
4575: Find him in the Halloween Party on Bulbagarden Forums XD
4576: Be a Pokémon XD

----------


## Jacob528491

4577: Wield a Keyblade (Kingdom Hearts)
4578: Fly the Tardis

----------


## LifeIstheDream

4579. Create Aurora Borealis in the sky
4580. See sounds as colors (like synesthesia)

----------


## xoTrouserThief

4581. Go LD skydiving (No parachute, through the atmosphere, land on ground like Thor)
4582. Create a crime fighting companion.
4583. Follow a DC around his/her life.
4584. Take over a DC's life and just do whatever he/she does.
4585. Make a snow angel.
4586. Become an angel made of snow.
4587. Pet a fluffy dog.
4588. Create a tree.
4589. Sit under that tree and feel the breeze.
4590. Sit on the edge of a cliff outlooking space while drinking some nice Earl Gray.
4591. Create cities in space. 
4592. Drink coffee in a park with the DC's.
4593. Act like a DC and join a group of DC's to find out who the dreamer is.
4594. Hand a DC all of your power and see what they do with it.
4595. Walk around a forrest and talk to the animals.
4596. Be a DC's sidekick/apprentice.
4597. Explore a DC's dreams.
4598. Work in a restaurant where you make the best pancakes.
4599. Jump into a book as a background character.
4600. Try to find DC's who look like your friends and become friends with them.
4601. Hangout with your new DC friends.

----------


## Ginsan

> 4581. Go LD skydiving (No parachute, through the atmosphere, land on ground like Thor)
> 4582. Create a crime fighting companion.
> 4583. Follow a DC around his/her life.
> 4584. Take over a DC's life and just do whatever he/she does.
> 4585. Make a snow angel.
> 4586. Become an angel made of snow.
> 4587. Pet a fluffy dog.
> 4588. Create a tree.
> 4589. Sit under that tree and feel the breeze.
> ...



Those are some neat ideas man!! If I were an advanced LDer I would to do at least 3/4th of the things you listed  ::D:

----------


## houwuh

4602. fight against your enemies with the same powers as in dragonball Z.

----------


## Arkadast

4609. Meet my favorite bands
4610. Light a DC on fire w/ the snap of my fingers.  ::lol::

----------


## PeterF

4611. Meet the cure (same like the poster above but more specific)
4612. Fight a life size care bear (did this recently w/ the blue one, apparently i'm gonna fight them again soon)  ::lol::

----------


## TheFlyingNoodle

4613. Become God
4614. Become the Devil

----------


## CactusJack

4615. Prefrom a mandible claw on DC(this is mandible claw for those who don't know what it is youtube.com/watch?v=GdJ8Toqy9z0)
4616. Have a hardcore match me and mick foley vs some other guys
4617.be a supervilan
4618. Make another moon

----------


## lsddream

4619: Spawn a katamari and roll everything up.

----------


## invinsor1501

4620. Create an armory of iron man armors, and other marvel related things.

----------


## linxx

4621 go to candy land! Yummmm
4622 meet a mermaid
4623 be small as an ant and explore the yard like honey I shrunk the kids
4624 lay on a cloud
4625 paint a picture

----------


## Sirocco

4626: Create an entire civilization, and then destroy it.  For laughs.

----------


## NrElAx

I haven't been on this thread since 2010 lol. Too many things to do in a dream ahhh

----------


## invinsor1501

4627: Find out what the meaning of life is.
No... thats to serious... kick GLaDOS and get the cake. That's better!!!

----------


## SonGoku

4628:Kill Justin Beiber

----------


## Ginsan

> 4628:Kill Justin Beiber



We all want to..

4629 Be a sentinel
4630 Ride a sentinel
4631 Ride Trinity ::biggrin:: 
Yeah I saw Matrix yesterday..

----------


## Sefrys

4632: Meet Fairy Tail guild  ::D: 
4633: Ride a dragon

----------


## purplepearl678

4634. Go to the art museum and jump into a picture. Do the same at the library, movie theatre, etc.
4635. Create a plague and spread it through the world.
4636. Create a gang and take over at least one city.
4637. Destroy civilization and watch as everything falls.
4638. Go into a store and knock everything off the shelves. This is extra fun if there's a ton of glass.
4539. Get kidnapped, smuggled to another country, and find your way back home.
4540. Go into school or work and feed your teachers/co-workers pot brownies. See how they act the rest of the day.
4641. Go to the world between life and death.
4642. Relive your entire life and live it perfectly. 
4643. Get a dream guide to tell you the secret to whatever you want.

----------


## Karlitaki

4644: eat anything you see

----------


## Tradl3s

*4465; Wear majora's mask
4466;Have your own magic remote control. (Shoots lazers, Telekenese things, whatever you want it to do.)
4467;Eat
4468;Do LSD with a hippie
4469;Turn airsoft guns into laser guns (for extra amusement, still have them function normally.)
4470;Save fox Mccloud's dad from Andross.*

----------


## uglyian

4471 - Bump a thread

----------


## illusionust

4471. (This has been said, but is more specific) Become Desmond and enter the animus and play as Altaïr. 
4472. Talk down to your boss, teacher, principal
4473. If you're a guy, call and convince your parents or a sibling (Preferably a sister or dad) that you are pregnant
4474. Invent a new tech gadget
4475. (This one is good) Tell a DC that they are the dreamer, then when they believe you and the dream starts to fall apart, say, "You just got Punk'd!", and regain control **I bet this one is REALLY hard!***

----------


## illusionust

These are just jokey suggestions

4476. Tell the truth in court, then talk down to the judge if they get visibly upset, and then fly off like iron man
4477. Admit that you've been hiding things from your doctor
4478. But just before have a SWAT team drag you away and leave the doctor confused
4479. Meet iron man, and blow up his heart thing
4480. Eat a glue stick
4481. Make out with that one really weird person that wanted to go out with but you rejected in high school
4482. Have the fed's put you on an electric chair but not have any effect on you, leaving them utterly and completely flabbergasted, and then say that you had a plan all along, and have friends blow up the place
4483. Pre-plan a fight like Robert Downey Jr. in the Sherlock Holmes movies
4484. Convince a DC that you are Channing Tatum/Justin Bieber/Timberlake/Ben Aflec/anybody girls think are hot but you don't

----------


## matthewebbert

4485 Experience the movie life of Pi

----------


## Ginsan

> 4485 Experience the movie life of Pi



Hey I saw that movie just a couple of days ago. 

4486 Go to the Island Pi went to in the movie Life of Pi (ofcourse with my mate Richard Parker)
4487 Go inside my own body and fight along with the Leukocyte army like they did in Gintama, in an RPG setting!! I am currently watching that arc for the third time  ::D:

----------


## Ginsan

4488 Play the guitar like this guy
Kieran Murphy - The Chase - YouTube
 ::shock:: DAYUM what a guy.. :Clap: 

PS Has this thread died out? Are people too lazy to keep it rollin'
POST POST AND KEEP IT ROLLIN' like Kierans's melodies and harmonies

----------


## Tasca

4489: taste the rainbow
4490: make a skittles reference that was highly forced

----------


## luckyluke3751

4491: Climb the ice wall in a Song of Ice and Fire.

----------


## Zoth

^ Genius!

4491: Go with Bran to the north (yes, I've been watching season 3! xD)

----------


## Flycat

I haven't got time to read all these pages, so sorry if something is repeated.

4492. Transform into any creature/object of your choice, then kill every other creature of the same species/type.
4493. Go surfing on Justin Bieber's body.
4494. Dive into the tv/computer and ruin the program/game.
4495. Look into a window and find yourself looking inside the window Luigi's mansion Dark moon style.
4496. Troll a DC then morph your head into trollface and start singing Trolololo. Look at the DC's face.
4497. While a DC is sitting on a chair, make the chair spin extremely fast in all directions.
4498. Redo the Jumanji events.
4499. Smile, and make your mouth go off your face.
4500. Go inside your flying cat's brain.

----------


## Coolcat1711

4501. Become the Hitman.
4502. Walk up to some random DC and say, "I own you, now come on."
4503. Go to your school and burn every possible teaching tool your teachers have.
4504. Watch Youtube.
4505. Attempt to recall all 4505 things to do in an LD.

----------


## ShadowCoder

4506. Have a Battle Royale and fight off Batman, Iron man, The Hulk, Thor at once.

----------


## ParadoxOwl

4507: Become a chicken and lay an egg.

----------


## Mikesleepfallow

I know the post where uh What's his face found this lucidipedia.com/forum.php?section=viewtopic&t=467&postdays=0&posto  rder=asc&start=0

----------


## Ginsan

4508 Create black holes
4509 Create a wormhole, put my arm into it from the right, put another one on the left and slap myself  ::lol::

----------


## ElsiaStar

4510 Go to Willy Wonka's factory and eat grass or drink the chocolate river(or anything else you want)

----------


## LetsRewind

4511: Alter Space.

----------


## fogelbise

4512+180= 

#4692: probably said before..but stop time for everyone but me..all other DCs frozen in time.

probably not the first time in 83 pages, but the count got thrown off by a 180 less on the previous page due transposed numbers...super important that we are accurate here  :wink2:

----------


## Oraheb

4693: Become the god of hatred and death and see how to wold would treat you.
4694: Posses a DC and make him destroy a city.
4695: Find the girl that rejected you and have sex with her then kill her.

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

4696: Transform into the Hulk and smash a city
4697: Recreate your favorite scene from a movie and become part of it
4698: Ask a DC to tell you a weird joke
4699: Build your kingdom from the ground up and make everyone bow to you
4700: Have an MMA fight with Anderson Silva
4701: Visit Hogwarts
4702: Go inside your favorite video game
4703: Shrink all DCs to the size of a small puppy
4704: Have an epic battle with a superhero (done this one before)
4705: Smoke the best weed imaginable (REALLY looking forward to this one lol)
4706: Rip a hole in the space/time continuum, then go into it
4707: Kick a bunch of people's asses with "The Final Countdown" playing in the background
4708: Eat just one lays potato chip 
4709: Ask a DC what they dream about
4710: Alter your appearance (done this one before, I made myself fat lol) 
4711: Create a new planet with new lifeforms
4712: Ask your DCs to let you know when you're dreaming every night
4713: Relive your best childhood memories
4714: Ask a DC what their favorite song is
4715: Go to a bar and taste the lucid dream liquor
4716: Watch a full-length movie created by your subconscious

----------


## Harelori

Become one with the universe.

----------


## Flycat

Check out 100000 ways to troll a DC for ideas and maybe post. You can get ideas. Also...






> 4717: Become one with the universe



Fixed.

----------


## Harelori

> Check out 100000 ways to troll a DC for ideas and maybe post. You can get ideas. Also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.



I really don't see the point of "trolling" something that I created.
For example: why would I "troll" my own child?
In addition, I can "troll" a real person, why should one bother doing so in a world where he is the creator, the ruler.

4718: Meet my sub-conscious

----------


## Oraheb

4719: Ask your sub-conscious why its hard to lucid dream

----------


## LogicInLife

4720: Create a battle arena featuring Gandalf vs. Dumbledoor (sp?) 
4721: Have a debate with myself (a DC copy of myself)
4722: Lead England to victory in the world cup
4723: Beat Darth Vader in a duel and ask him, "Whose, YOUR daddy?" 
4724: Run a scene from the wrath of Kahn and yell "Kahn!!" then proceed to destroy him
4725: Have a Yu-gi-oh and pokemon duel (For childhood sake) 
4726: Fight in D-day and liberate the allies
4727: Be a Dalek 
4728: Move the moon and see the affects on earth
4729: Meet Christ
4730: Beat Leo Messi in a one on one juggling competition

----------


## IStoleYourGirl

> 166. Smoke Weed
> 167. Get High



I've done this in RL before trying to LD. Does that count?

4731: Catch Pokemon

----------


## IStoleYourGirl

4731: Catch Pokemon

----------


## LemonPartiez

4732: Assassinate Osama Bin-Laden personally
4733: Steal a Ferrari and go fully spaz in it
4734: Punch annoying teachers in the face
4735: Bang the hottest celebrities 
4736: Have an auto-typer to type the list of millions of things I want to do in a LD

----------


## Karlitaki

oh we still here?  ::D: 
4737: jump in the water
4738: get on facebook and start trolling everyone
4739: take a picture of your self on the mirror and send it to ur self {in real life =O}

----------


## Roaka122

4740: I would love to just sit in a field or on top of a mountain somewhere peaceful and just relax.

----------


## BlairBros

4741: Ask your subconsciousness how to lucid dream
4742: Go into your back yard, look at the night sky, draw an infinity sign with your finger and say "to infinity, and beyond!"
4743: Become your favorite childhood superhero
4744: Fight an IRL enemy
4745: Go on DV in the dream and see what you can find there.

----------


## dutchraptor

4746: Turn into a puppet and watch DC's get frightened when you start moving.

----------


## Harelori

4747: Use a time machine

----------


## VashtaNerada

4748. Make everyone ginger
4749. Spawn 1,000,000 Justin Biebers, go on the Moon, and watch everyone suffer!  ::evil:: 

Also, make the Time Machine a TARDIS!

----------


## ChadYeager

4750. walk on the never ending staircase
4751. look for bigfoot and become friends 
4752. see sounds

----------


## owtoty

4753. I don't know if this was said already, but make their be no gravity
4754. Spawn your favorite roller coaster
4755. Make your own roller coaster and ride it
4756. Own your own theme park
4757. Make a dome around your town (like the show)
4758. Wear a wing suit and jump off a mountain

----------


## queryboxinput

4759. Exist as a plant
4760. Exist as multiple things/have more than one consciousness (if possible)
4761. Create a world from the bottom up. Hopefully I would be able to remember the things I design/make from one lucid dream to the next.
4762. Populate an area with DC's
4763. Fall in love
4764. Have sex with myself
4765. Tunnel through the ground via eating dirt
4766. Have a balanced breakfast
4767. Be born
4768. Die
4769. Drift for as long as I can through outer space.

----------


## Tasca

4770. Try lifeup alpha

----------


## Blackhammer

4771: Find Morpheus and his crew. Ask them to upload an ability you do not have to your brain exactly like in Matrix. Then see if you can do it.
4772: Take part in a viking feast. Eat meat and drink mead then brawl with overly manly vikings and get laid with pretty nordic women afterwards.
4773: Contact my subconsciousness. Ask it to cure my OCD.
Those are 3 most interesting targets of mine.

EDIT
I'm bored so a few more:

4774: Have a full-blown dinner consisting of Swiss chocolate, candies, peanut butter, varios tastes of jelly, warm caramel waffles and chocolate cookies oh and Belgian chocolate.
4775: Make a The Walking Dead style zombie apocalypse happen and try to survive.
4776: Conjure high-tech glasses that allow you to see ultraviolet, and wear them just to see what happens (mainly what do you see through them).
4777: Give myself animal-like senses and spend some time in the wilderness, exploring.
4778: Become invisible and untouchable then prank people I know.

I'm not a pro at Lucid Dreaming and I didn't do that in a while so I'll try something easy, I've never properly flown in a Lucid Dream so it's time to do it (I know it's the most obvious thing but I seriously never did that).

----------


## queryboxinput

4779. breathe under water
I thought this one should be added. Maybe it already has   xD

----------


## PartyOnDudes

4780: Jump from the Empire State building in New York, dive through the Earth and comeout on the other side.
4781: Shrink yourself to microscopic size, go inside someones bloodstream and battle bacteria as the whiteblood cell captain.
4782: Find Rufus, and Bill and Ted and go on an adventure with them in the phone booth.
You sniped me so hard

----------


## VashtaNerada

4783: Conjure a giant meteor heading towards the Earth, get popcorn, fly far away and enjoy.

----------


## Eesiel

4783 meet napoleon dynamite
4784 drive on a empty highway and make the car dissapear so you are just flying 80mph on an invisible chair
4785 build a memory castle where you can explore all your other dreams 
4786 paint things that you wouldnt normally see
4787 psychoanalize people you know by jumping inside their head and let your subconcious do the rest
4788 find atlantis
4789 meet lucy in the sky with diamonds

----------


## SGilley

4790 Try to go to the dream you had last night
4791 Ask your DG/DCs about people in real life and what they think about them
4792 Yell as loud as you can
4793 Write a dream journal in your dream as thing happen
4794 Mind control DCs so that everything that they say in played in reverse :p
4795 Try to summon something huge in a tiny box like a 40 foot long pole inside of a ring box

----------


## TheSilverWolf

4796: A bit morbid, but try to kill your (dream) self and see what happens or if you even *can*
4797: Get yourself swallowed by a monster, and while inside its stomach, turn into something larger than what ate  you
4798: try to destroy the entire universe with your mind--see what happens

----------


## Anju

4799: Enter a Salvador Dali painting and ride one of those long-legged elephants

----------


## DragonSword

4800: Become the main character of a book. 

4801: Yu Gi Oh! Style duel

4802: Become taller

4803: Drive a Ferrari 

4804: Accomplish all the other things I want to do.

----------


## ScarlettSkye108

4805: meet claptrap
4806: sing "under pressure" with David Bowie and Freddie Mercury
4807: sing heavy metal
4808: kill my enemies reanimate them and repeat

----------


## chess92

4809: Contemplate how this list is still going. I haven't been on this site for like a year, and we're almost at 5000 lol.

----------


## Dojodoj

4816: speak an entirely new language created by your subconscious and speak it fluently with dream characters

----------


## Saizaphod

4817: Have a battle between two pirate ships while Pirates of the Caribbean theme is playing , oh, and the ships are rolling along the side of huge tidal wave, like , 500ft tall one.

----------


## Doncano

4818: Skydive off the eiffel tower.

4819: Drive a buggatti.

----------


## user5659

4820: drive MT car. (done)

4821: fly faster then the sound, hear the sonic boom, touch the white sphere around you. (done)

4822: meet Bruce Lee. (my future target, but I am not ready yet, I have to come up with interesting questions for him)

----------


## lsddream

4823: Spawn a rocket launcher and shoot down skyscrapers. (I wanna do this in my next lucid, lol.)

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

4824: Have tea with the March Hare, the Mad Hatter and the Dormouse.

----------


## Aphos

4825: Spontaneously shrink to nuclear size and spend the dream riding electrons.
4826: Discover a new type of mushroom that sends you back in time.
4827: Attend Beethoven's Fifth Symphony.
4828: Take a bullet for Abraham Lincoln.
4829: Become a Jedi Master.
4830: Fly through space at light speed into a black hole.
4831: Witness my birth.
4832: Have a lucid dream _within_ a lucid dream.

----------


## Aphos

4833: Purchase a soul-eating demon from the 19th dimension.
4834: Learn how to lactate.
4835: Learn what it feels like to be broccoli.
4836: Suicide by drug overdose.
4837: Suicide by sky diving. (Without a parachute.)
4838: Suicide by being buried alive.
4839: Become a Bee Gee.
4840: Become Tom Hanks.
4841: Sleep with Tom Hanks.
4842: Get aids from Tom Hanks.  :Sad: 
4843: Enjoy a scorching death as I send our planet hurling towards the sun.
4844: Give my ex what she deserves...and then hide the body.
4845: Nominate Monty Python for president.
4846: Compose a symphony.
4847: Prevent One Direction from becoming a thing.
4848: Take over Reddit.
4849: Take over YouTube, allowing only videos of cats to remain.
4850: Form a communist government.

----------


## theSHHAS

4851: Travel with the Doctor in his TARDIS. 
4852: Retrieve a long lost item. 
4853: Leave Phil Phish alone!
4854: Try the Oculus Rift. 
4855: Visit Silent Hill. 
4856: Fly on a gryphon. 
4857: Meet the mane six my little ponies. 
4858: Visit my minecraft server. 
4859: Visit Florida. 
4860: Do parkour.

----------


## Drack

"59. Post something on dream views, or email yourself"

To be completely honest last night I had one of the best lucid dreams I ever had. I had more control than I ever had. I went online and looked at this site, looking for this exact thread to see what else to do.

Sadly I couldn't find the thread.

"59. Post something on dream views, or email yourself"

To be completely honest last night I had one of the best lucid dreams I ever had. I had more control than I ever had. I went online and looked at this site, looking for this exact thread to see what else to do.

Sadly I couldn't find the thread.

Oh and since I haven't participated yet so 
4851: Travel with the Doctor in his TARDIS.

Mine would extend on that and say be able to act out in parts of TV shows that you like. So just a more general sense. By the way I would definitely pick Dr. Who as my first show.

----------


## Jacen

4861 Defend yourselves from the zombie apocalypse
4862 Fight a Clone of yourself with magic

----------


## StephL

4863 Play/practise playing darts


Darters want to find a state of relaxed concentration, smooth movements, and constant shifts of heightened focus, that can be so elusive.
Also I believe it could work much better than the visualization techniques, _which do definitively work_ - as does hypnosis, I read - didn´t try that myself.

----------


## Kholdstare

4864) Use telekinesis to kill something or someone with something bizarre (e.g. flinging a pizza and decapitating someone).
4865) Eat dirt.

----------


## Tradl3s

Time to get creative and add photo links.  ::happyme:: 
--- --- --- ---
4866. Have King Ghidora by your side: http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__...s_Ghidorah.png
4867. Have Demon wings: http://www.ideatattoo.com/blog/wp-co...rlazzi_113.jpg
4868. Have a Mech Suit: (Couldn't find a good one.)

----------


## lsddream

4869. Lay down, then roll off of a tall building.
4870. Peel off your skin, and jump in a pool of lemon juice.

----------


## Tradl3s

4871; Fight Alpha-152 (From Dead or Alive 4)
4873; Load up an online game on your computer and jump into it
4874; Kill Zombies (Probably a repeat, but Who cares.)
4875; Joust

----------


## Adampotato

4876
Nuke Gandhi, and shout "see how it feels?" (I am a civ fan)

----------


## ScarlettSkye108

4877 convince a DC that they are a cat
4878 eat as much cheese as you can

----------


## SasukeUchiha

Be madara uchiha!!

----------


## LouaiB

Be in an abandoned city in the dessert and know that all life is now somewhere else, you figure where.

----------


## Jacen

Punch people in the face.
Get your DCs drunk and see how they act.
Revive Hitler.

----------


## Maxis

Just gonna look through my current dream goal list and pull a few out...
4884. Convince a DC that _they're_ dreaming.
4885. Drink various different colors of potions and see what each one does.
4886. While floating in the air, blow up a city below. Watch the havoc from up above.
4887. Ask your subconscious (another DC) some meaningful questions about yourself: what's my one fear, what's my dream job, etc.
4888. Create an instrument.
4889. Create a weapon.
4890. Make DCs levitate or do stupid and amusing things for your personal entertainment.
4891. Try to get yourself drunk. See what happens.
4892. Create a video game.
(My apologies if some of this has already been said!)

----------


## LouaiB

Brake the walls of Jerico(WWE)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

4893. Play a video game in a dream, but try to keep it the same as its real-life counterpart.

----------


## ravanoos

4893:      360  angle of view

----------


## Karlitaki

4894: climb !

----------


## eddgeric00

4895: Even if you're superman.... BE BATMAN 
4896: create the opposite gender of yourself and have sexy sex with it
That's all I can think of  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## owtoty

4897. Do cool magic tricks in front of DCs and observe their reactions.

----------


## owtoty

4898. Buy something at a store but "accidentally" pay with a HUGE bill.

----------


## ravanoos

go in a supermarket and drink all the drinks from there like its nobody`s bussines

----------


## Adampotato

Sorry if these have been said

4900 Meet a ghost version of myself.
4901 Call the ghost busters.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

4902: Tickle a starfish

----------


## Caiocontieri

4903:Fart fireworks
4904:Go on a date with your favorite model/celebrity and slap your own face every 2 mins
4905:Fly and make it snow (Had this idea before christmas cause i live in brazil  :wink2: )
4906:Get to make a perfume with a smell that you have never smelled before
4907:Have a sing off in the middle of NYC's times square with Michael Bublé
4908:Get a love bow and arrow and try to make strangers fall in love on the streets
4909:Vomit a rainbow
4910:MAKE EVERYTHING TASTE LIKE BACON!

----------


## LouaiB

4911: fly through a cotton candy cloud

----------


## LouaiB

4912: enter a bank with a gang and machine guns, and steal a pen ::lol::

----------


## StephL

# 4913:

Just got inspired by a DJ entry - I would like to see a nuclear bomb go off - just for the beauty of the mushroom primarily - but the shock-wave, too.
I always had a fling for them things optically - now I know, how to watch one! Maybe even from space!
Or a comet-strike.

----------


## DreamyBear

4914: Do some parkour in a city (jumping and climbing around)
4915: Develop the ability to shot spiderweb like spiderman and start swing your way around a city
4916: Put on a pair of rollerblades and glide your way thru a city
4917: Be invincible and start trolling DC's
4918: Ask DC's what they dreamt last night

----------


## LouaiB

> # 4913:
> 
> Just got inspired by a DJ entry - I would like to see a nuclear bomb go off - just for the beauty of the mushroom primarily - but the shock-wave, too.
> I always had a fling for them things optically - now I know, how to watch one! Maybe even from space!
> Or a comet-strike.



A comet-strike would be AWESOME!!

----------


## DreamyBear

I made music from a light blue neon-hologram by stroking my fingers thru it. It was giving away some kind of dubstep-sound. And this tookplace at a parkinglot with some other people.

So... 

4919: Make music!
4920: Make a perfume
4921: Try to bake a cake.. x)

----------


## LouaiB

4922. Eat the cake that DreamyBear is gonna bake XD

----------


## DreamyBear

4923: Rob a bank and immediately after you got the money, tell the bank clerk that you would like to deposit your cash there.

4924: Get your self a big bunch of cash, and throw it out in a crowded street to see how all the DC's react. Then yell out to every one if they picked up the cash, that it's just fake money.

4925: Ask a DC, if the DC can tell you their best joke. If they refuse, offer them a million dollar.  

4926: Say to a DC that you are willing to help him/her with anything the DC like. 

4927: Walk around nude. And start to complain at other DC's why the hell they wear clothes in a nudist town.

4928: Make a big sandwich for yourself. And watch some tv. Dont forget to ask any DC who is around, that they should bring you a beer.

4929: Take ballons filled with paint and throw them all around you. If a DC ask you what the hell you are doing. Calm them down and say that they dont need to worry, because you are an famous painter.

4930: Say to a DC. Bring me to your leader, NOW! 

4931: Hijack a UFO at area 51.

4932: Go to a house party and tell everyone that you will make some free popcorn for everyone. Then pop so much popcorn that the house getts, over filled with popcorn and then call the police.

4933: Get yourself a submarine and search for atlantis.

4934: Invent a language based on armpit farts, and try to comunicate with other DC's.

4935: Arrange a huge consert with a band and make yourself the lead singer. Then start to play air guitar.

4936: Swim out into the ocean with a surfbord. Imagine that the ocean is made of gumball, and then start to ride waves of gumballs. (_dont forget to scream TIIIMBEEEEER!! when you get close to the beach full of DC's_). 

4937: Make it rain pasta/pizzas or hamburgers. Or why not all at once. Then tell DC's what a nice whether it is today.

4938: Appear in a city made of jelly, then start to bounce your way around the city with a group of tourist DC's. And start to guide them, and tell them about the history of this old city.

4939: Walk into random houses and scream, HONEY IM HOOOOME!

4940: Go to a DC-doctor and tell him that you have this problem that you think you are in a dream. Then show him all your dream symptoms, like that you have seven fingers or that you can poke thru your palms. (_make sure that you get some pills to take with you, and then take them and see what happens_)

4941: Fly to the moon and imagine that there is a waterslide back to the earth. Then go for a ride!

4942: Lay an egg and see what kind of creature that will hatch out of it. Then ask a DC if the DC could watch your newly found pokemon creature for a while. (_then stand aside and watch what happens_) 

4943: Ask random DC's if they want to marry you. If they say yes, put a donut on their finger. If they say no, pull their pants down and walk away.

----------


## LouaiB

4944: Get yourself a guild team and teach them blood bending(stole that from SinisterDez  ::chuckle:: ).

4945: Buy a ferari, and tell a DC that you hate it, and give it to them.

4946: Buy a book and tell a DC to study math. Hey! He is your sub! You may wake up and know everything about that math lesson you hate so much!
4647: Ride a bull, then when you're done, tell him to take you home!

4648: Did you watch LMFAO's "sexy and I know it"? Yeaaah!

4649: "C'mon DCs! Everyday I'm shufflin' "

4650: Hunt birds, then hunt DCs  ::evil:: 

BTW: DreamyBear, those are hillarious!  ::chuckle::

----------


## DreamyBear

Hehe thnx LouaiB! I like that you made some to while you checked it out! I would like to see the expression of a DC's face when one is giving away a ferrari as you suggested. :tongue2:

----------


## BoxcarRacer

4651 : Do this to somebody :

----------


## DreamyBear

That dosn't seems to be very kind. But if you say so... AahDaaa Dadadadadadadadadadadadad AAAAHHH!!!

----------


## LouaiB

4652: kill Rumbo! :Big laugh:

----------


## VagalTone

4653: just nothing ( meditation ? ) 
4654: dissolving the dream  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

4655: make instant lemonade  ::lol::

----------


## ravanoos

I am curious what will happen if you take that pills the doctor gives you  :smiley: )

4651. Go to your friends with two hot girls and tell them that they`re your gilfriends
4652. Sh*t in the front of a DC and after youre done tell him that he should clean up that mess
4653. Swear in the classrooms in front of your teacher and don't care about consequences
4654. Go to your home, and travel in time to see what was there before it was built 
4655. Pass the speed limit and tell to the policeman that youre the one who makes the laws there
4657. Enter in a book/movie and replace the main character with yourself
4658. Kick the ass of a bully in your school
4659. Become the president and achive Utopia

----------


## NinjaBtch

4659: i have always wanted to be Tom Cruize in Oblivion( from 2013 ) 
4660: Make everyone smart
4661: Eat bacon with bacon with bacon with bacon
4662: Beat Chuck Norris in somthing
4663: Become one of the oposite sex
4664: Become a ninja
4665: Ride a mammoth into the sunrise.
4666: Eat a muffin  ::muffin:: 

Btw sorry if these have been written before:sorry:

----------


## fogelbise

(count corrected, see spoiler for info)

Just had to see this get to 5000 and beyond...

4972 fly from the top of the Eiffel Tower
4973 fly to Jupiter
4974 pose for a picture in front of the Mars rover
4975 fly along the Western Coast of the US/Canada and across the Bering Straight to Russia and down their Eastern coast to Asia
4976 fly along the Mediterranean coast
4977 fly around the coasts of the North and South Islands of New Zealand
4978 jump on stage at Moulin Rouge and give a big kiss to the prettiest ladies and impress all with my flying
4979 enter the scene of my favorite paintings at the Louvre
4980 animate some statues at the Louvre
4981 fly into the Super Bowl pre-game as the jets fly over
4982 fly and catch offending homophobes at the Russian Winter Olympics and drop them into places they can't easily get out of
4983 go on a date with Scarlett Johansson
4984 fly and grab Hitler during one of his speeches and drop him from hundreds of feet up
4985 go back and live with a Native American tribe along a beautiful river
4986 go back and visit my oldest known ancestors
4987 go back and visit my grandparents and great grandparents on each side 
4988 go back to my first sexual experience and say move over young me and show her what I've learned
4989 go back and tell my young self to keep up lucid dreaming "I come from the future"
4990 go back and tell my young self to never compare a girl to another girl to their face
4991 go to the year 4991
4992 have a conversation with my great grandfather about his skills and ideas
4993 visit Thoreau at Walden Pond and have a conversation
4994 ask a DC "What is a dream character?"
4995 ask a DC to take me to another person who is lucid dreaming
4996 ask a DC what is the coolest thing you can do in a lucid dream
4997 go back and watch the first episode of the Twilight Zone with my father and family 
4998 go back and meet Einstein
4999 go through and play old records on an old phonograph
5000 grab the 9-11 hijackers days before they board their planes and drop them one after the other from the top of the WTC
5001 ask my subconscious to show me some dreams from childhood
5002 fly along the fjords of Norway
5003 frame the Enron-like executives of the world with a crime that will actually give them jail time
5004 fly along side various roller coaster and see the riders reactions
5005 go back and see myself as a newborn baby


*Spoiler* for _why the count was corrected from recent posts_: 



Count got switched from the 4900's to the 4600's on page 85, link: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2076018, no worries of course, but it is almost to 5,000 so why go back 300 (though probably the count got thrown off other times in the over 2,000 posts). 4656(4956) skipped but caught in next post by starting at 4659(4959)-good job NinjaBtch. count of 4651 to 4655(4951 to 4955) re-used in the post before the previous one, so add 5 for that or 4966+5=4971 prior to my post.

----------


## sparkley

5006: be a construction worker and break everything and blame it on someone else
5007: time travel to your brother or sister or moms or dads birth or death
5008: become a psycho doll and kill your neighbors and truck drivers
5009: fly cars while moving stuff with your mind
5010: build a house using a special tool
5011: tease people because they cant fly
5012: go in a pie eating contest and win
5013: throw people around using your mind
5014: kill people using your mind
5015: make stuff solid or liquid

----------


## LouaiB

> 4654. Go to your home, and travel in time to see what was there before it was built



You can use google maps for that lol :Big laugh:  (I swear, my building is still under construction when you look at it using google maps lol)

5016: Use google maps for teleportaion

----------


## CTX

5017: Swim inside the ground like if it would be liquid
5018: Take a bite of the planet earth like if it would be a sandwich

----------


## VagalTone

5019: Go to Portugal and persuade the prime minister to cut taxes

----------


## NinjaBtch

5020: Make the taste of somthing you dont like taste good.

If its possible.

----------


## LouaiB

5021: Sit on your favorite chair in the moon. Have your favorite drink by your side. Enjoy while meteors head to Earth!

----------


## StephL

5022: Grow a sail and go storm-sailing in Jupiter`s gas bands - make some turns within the little and big red spot
5023: Meet the gas-giant-dwellers from "The Algebraist" by Ian M. Banks and race them with your sail

----------


## ravanoos

> You can use google maps for that lol (I swear, my building is still under construction when you look at it using google maps lol)
> 
> 5016: Use google maps for teleportaion



Really funny mate  :smiley: ) But I mean to see what was before 500 years of more  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

> Really funny mate ) But I mean to see what was before 500 years of more



Oh. Even more interesting!
Got an idea!:

5024: Play the whole Half-Life series, and add lost coast too, it's awesome! ::D:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

5025: recreate TRON (That would be pretty awesome)

----------


## LouaiB

5026: Destroy Jack's TRON world!  :mwahaha:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

5027: Drive a TRON cycle/car/plane.
5028: Ride a TRON sky train.
5029: Have a TRON disk fight
5030: Make a copy of yourself programmed to build (what you proceive as) the perfect system.
5031: Play the video game TRON in an arcade.
_5032: Do stuff with that cute girl from TRON. ;D_

----------


## LouaiB

5033: Build a couch and make a DC sit on it. Tell us what he thinks
5034: Push a DC into a volcano :mwahaha: 
5035: make it rain golden coins! I'm rich! I'm rich!
5036: use a tissue
5037: play BMO
5038: Steal Jack45's car  ::evil:: 
5039: Tell Alex that Laberge is sewing DV
5040: Jump from the highest canyon( weeeeeee)
5041: Pee at walking Naruto duplicates  ::lol:: 
5042: Kill that psycho from "no country for old men"
5043: Make ME laugh!
5044: Make a DC say a lame joke and laugh hardly in public, and let every DC laugh with you!
5045: Throw towels at DCs
5046: Go to the hospital and say:"I need a muffin transplant!"
5047: Eat rock(they're chocolate)

----------


## ParadoxOwl

5048: Post as LouaiB on the DV forums.

----------


## LouaiB

5049: Kill Jack's reputation in DV!  ::evil::

----------


## VagalTone

5050: find Louai and make him lucid  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

5051: Thank Vagaltone after making me lucid! Give him the ultimate awareness!  :smiley:

----------


## LivinLucid

5052: Create a new earth!

----------


## VagalTone

5053: Say welcome, and thanks to Louai, and ask him also to make you (me) lucid next dream ( haha, in return )  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

5054: Return the favor to Vagal, but have an AK-47:" Hey, you're dreaming.... POW POW POW!!! :mwahaha: "

----------


## VagalTone

5055: Play dead after Louai attack, then reborn and steal his pistol from his back. Ask him to fight matrix-style

----------


## LouaiB

5056: Say yes to Vagal, then while matrix fighting, I reverse to normal style, summon my chilled glass sword, then I give him a fire sword, then we duel... TO THE DEATH!!!

----------


## VagalTone

5057: Make Louai's glass sword melt with my fire sword  :tongue2:   :tongue2: 

Edit: oh i think i have a dream plan now  :mwahaha:

----------


## LouaiB

5058: I tell Vagal:" Here is the trick, my sword sucks heat to create pinpoint laser!!"

P.S:I have my duel enemy for my next LD goal now!

----------


## DreamyBear

5059: Ask DC's what they would do if they know that they were dreaming.

5060: Tell the DC that he/she is dreaming right now.

5061: Hypnotize DC's and make everyone to do anything you tell them to do.

5062: Tell your DC's (after you make them to do anything for you) to arange a suprice party for you ::breakitdown::

----------


## Phased

5063: Tunnel your way to the core of the earth.

----------


## Narwhal

5064: Turn a DC into a bottle of Amber Bock. And drink up  ::cheers::

----------


## ParadoxOwl

5065: Become a Narwhal and/or Manatee and/or Dougong.

----------


## Memm

5066 - Construct and maintain a large memory palace that you can use in real life

----------


## ParadoxOwl

5067: Try to endure as much pain as possible without waking up.
5068: Jump into a vat of acid or lava
5069: Stab yourself in the stomach with a sword.
5070: Put your hand in an industrial shredder.
5071: Jump in front of an oncoming freight train.
5072: Get sucked into a jet engine.
5073: Shoot yourself a few times.
5074: Grab a car speeding past ripping your arm clean off.

----------


## Phased

> 5067: Try to endure as much pain as possible without waking up.
> 5068: Jump into a vat of acid or lava
> 5069: Stab yourself in the stomach with a sword.
> 5070: Put your hand in an industrial shredder.
> 5071: Jump in front of an oncoming freight train.
> 5072: Get sucked into a jet engine.
> 5073: Shoot yourself a few times.
> 5074: Grab a car speeding past ripping your arm clean off.



That's a tad.. depressing.

----------


## ParadoxOwl

> That's a tad.. depressing.



What, naaah...crazy, insane or diabolical (possibly fun) I believe is the word you're looking for.

----------


## Phased

> What, naaah...crazy, insane or diabolical (possibly fun) I believe is the word you're looking for.



No, the word I was looking for was depressing, if killing yourself is fun, then I think you need a straight jacket..


Not saying it wouldn't be interesting to see what happens, but still.

----------


## brenthinds

5075. Tell Kurt Cobain not to kill himself, see what happens
5076. Do shrooms with Bill Hicks
5077. Be at Jesus' crucifixion
5078. Watch the Big Bang happen
5079. Jam with Josh Homme

----------


## lsddream

5080. Stand on top of a car that's going really fast

----------


## Not

5081. Learn a language

----------


## Fris

5082. Be spiderman and swing around the city
5083. Visit the world of dinosaurs

----------


## DiamondLady

5084. Ask DC to remind me I'm dreaming the next time I sleep
5085. Meet Aang and his friends in the Avatar Universe
5086. Sex (of course  ::D: )
5087. Meet my favorite anime character
5088. Eat something delicious  :drool:

----------


## VagalTone

5099: Go to Tibet and ask for a Dream Yoga teaching

----------


## DreamyBear

5100: Just observe your enviroment to improve your feeling about how things really look like in dreams so you get it easier to notice that you are dreaming next time. 

5101: Get advices of DC's about what to do in "the 1000 things to do list."

----------


## Ginsan

5102: I want to transform into Credo's devil form. That dude is cooler than the main character of the game

----------


## Jacen

5103: Take away all the water in the world and see what happens

----------


## FuzzyPotatoes

Idk if these have been said but I'm not combing through 5000 odd replies to find out!

5104: Arrest a police officer
5105: Do some breaking bad BUISNESS! Team up with a DC and Cook meth together!
5106: Fake your death sherlock style and see the DC's reaction.
5107: Get as many girls naked in  a room as you can until you get slapped or waked up!  ::lol:: 
5108: Sit around a table and have a coffee with Hitler, Stalin and Bin Laden and find out their motives for their actions.

----------


## chelle

5109. DIY magic potions
5110. Abduct an alien
5111. Walk at  the very bottom of the deepest ocean where no one has been
5112. Become nothing (no physical body) but a piece of consciousness
5113. Ride a magic carpet
5114. Enter the imaginarium of Dr Parnaussus 
5115. Break into a mad scientist's lab
5116. Have a remote control with the ability to freeze time, fast forward & rewind
5117. Make up your own instrument
5118. Go on a roller coaster that ends on a different planet
5119. go to Burning Man
5120. Burn down the eiffel tower
5121. 360 vision
5122. go to Russia and tell DCs "grandma, it's me Anastasia"
5123. go in a world where everything is made of trampolines and jump to the moon
5124. take a time machine to the 1930s and travel with the circus freaks
5125. Meet Einstein
5126. Go see a nutritionist
5127. Enter the bermuda triangle
5128. View your hometown 300 years from now
5129. Go see the best psychologist
5130. Become a fairy and have fairy friends in a mystical forest
5131. Have an awkward hang out with Michael Cera
5132. Visit a zoo with animals who only exist in the dreamworld
5133. Enter a tim burton film
5134. Meet your ancestors
5135. Grow yourself a magical healing garden
5136. explore a world filled with doors and explore what's behind them
5137. find Spectre from Big Fish
5138. run around in a hamster ball that floats on water
5139. Duplicate your pets over and over
5140. turn snow into icecream
5141. Shrink as little as possible

----------


## Jacen

5142: Wake yourself up
5143: stab yourself in the stomach with a knife

----------


## lucid555

5144. Be an anonymous member of "A" team (Pretty little liars idea)  ::D:

----------


## Tygar

5145. Eat OBSCENE amounts of dream candy!!!   ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## Jacen

5146: Narrorate what a DC is doing
5147: Try to find glitches
5148: Sing along with Animals
5149: Melt yourself

----------


## Schmaven

5150: Eat a dozen of the best donuts.  Donuts so good, that you literally have a mouth-orgasm.
5151: Spontaneously appear exactly what everyone wants directly before them, and see how happy you can make everyone.
5152: Already posted, but speed up dream time, without speeding up your experience of it, so that you have a 1000 year long dream in one night.  In said dream, do all of these 5000+ things.
5153: Communicate with your subconscious about the most optimal way for you to have more lucid dreams.
5154: Attain enlightenment.
5155: Accomplish the meaning of life, and see what happens next.
5156: Turn your bad habits into flimsy empty plastic water bottles and crush them by hand.
5157: Tell the funniest joke in the universe, so funny that if you weren't dreaming, you would die laughing, but because you are dreaming, you actually can laugh that hard unharmed.  Some jokes, I am unable to tell because I start laughing half way through and can't finish it.

----------


## Ginsan

5158: Ride an elephant
5159: Fall down a waterfall while tied down on a wooden raft after a wild ride bouncing against the rocks
5160: Play Polar Panic
5161: Have a world I can keep going back to and exploring. A magical world full of dragons and mythical beasts, magicians and warriors.
5162: Have a wild demonic beast as a comrade
5163: Have an epic sword fight with dual swords
5164: Learn to fight from demon swordsmen

----------


## AstralVagabond

5165. Build a rocket.
5166. Fight a mummy.
5167. Climb up the Eiffel Tower.
5168. Discover something that doesn't exist.
5169. Give a monkey a shower.
5170. Surf a tidal wave.
5171. Create nanobots.
5172. Locate Frankenstein's brain.
5173. Find a dodo bird.
5174. Paint a continent.
5175. Drive your sister insane.

----------

5176 - Go to LOTR universe and simply swallow the ring to rule them all down hole  ::D: 
5177 - Spiderman vs Hulk 
5178 - Be President Obama 
5179 - Sanction Thursdays as cuddle cute kittens days
5180 - Play with Peter from Family Guy

----------


## sparkley

5181. Make people build a tall building and blow it down
5182. Start the apocalypse and watch everyone scream and die in agonizing pain
5183. Build a huge house using lego blocks OH AND
5184. Make a road out of lego's and destroy cars or any other transportation thing and watch people cry when they step

----------


## SonGoku

5185:Be Iron Man

----------


## Suratana

5186: finding out what is the best job/career for you.
5187: finding out who really you are
5188: make an experiment in bringing the dream things to the real world
5189: speak to God (a.k.a your inner spiritual dream character).
5190: hold a new principal to the real world.

----------


## Conscience

5191: Zineth (skating in high speed through a colorful desert city and flying with a hawk)

I love this game

----------


## KpuonyerNo4

5192 (holy crap!): Go to a Pink Floyd concert while on LSD
5193: Turn everything red, until there is nothing but red. Like, no objects or people, just infinite red.

----------


## MonoF9

I will just write a list from #1 because I cant follow the numbers in this thread.

1: have sex in public
2: go to 2 concerts at once
3: act in a movie and then go to watch it
4: Go back to ancient Rome/Greece/Egypt/Babylon ETC
5: Fight a battle with Alexander the Great or any other military genius
6: Throw an awesome party in which you make out with every girl you meet
7: reenact some moment of your life.
8:  make decisions you didn't make in the past and are a little regretful you didn't
9: Punch that girl/boy that rejected you or friend-zoned you
10: Try to save a city from a historical disaster (like new orleans from katrina or pompeii from the Vesuvius eruption.
11: Go to everest
12: Go to your favourite city (NYC in my case)
13: Drop to the floor and start screaming and hitting like a small child would.
14: be the human torch
15: do the grandfather paradox
16: fight against gladiators, spartacus style.
17: Go up to a random person and punch them
18: start flying up and up and see what happens
19: draw a real sunset
20: try to put as much suns or moons in the sky as you can
21: Look at your phone's apps and see how accurate they are to real life. 
22: Witness an atomic explosion
23: Make a cool house underwater
22: Make a cool house in outer space.
23: Make a clone of yourself
24: start asking him stuff like: what is your fear? What is your biggest dream? What are you worried about the most? What do you like about yourself a lot? Can I have sex with you? (*have sex with him/her*)
25: ask yourself if it was incest, homosexuality or masturbation
26: do backflips, front flips and all those types of tricks
27: go cliff jumping 
28: swim in a completely crystal clear water
29: Bet with a DC that something really weird will happen, then make it happen
30: Compose a great song (try to play it again when you are awake)
31: play your song in a concert with thousands of people 
32: Follow a DC in the street and see where he takes you.
33: enter a random house to see what it is like
34: Change temperature very quickly.
35: do the weirdest noice with your mouth
36: break the pipes of the city and watch some cool fountains
37: get stuck in an elevator
38: go back in time with your phone, and watch the DC's reaction when you use it.
39: make it rain coffee
40: make the highest building in the world
41: play in the world cup final
42: play in the super bowl
43: get paid for buying stuff in a convenient store
44: go to the gym, find a DC and beat him in every lift.
45: hit on a gym chick or a bro
46: do a double jump like in the video games
47: eat a mushroom and grow
48: BASE jump
49: Bungee Jump, make the rope break, grab it in the air, then throw it somewhere where it will get anchored to and survive a sure death.

----------


## DownrightDreamr

Since we started back at 49... (and I know some of these are repeats but there are bound to be repeats in a list of over 5500...)

50. Fly
51. Have sex with multiple women
52. Learn all of the elements and participate in pro bending (As in The Last Air Bender series)
53.Go to the foot of Mt. Everest and jump to the top
54. Explore the ocean's deepest depths
55. Save a damsel in distress
56. Meet my dream guide
57. Ride a hover board through outer space
58. Create an entire world complete with different cultures and races
59. Shape shift
60. Become an assassin

----------


## NafDaddy

61. Ponder a mysterious vista
62. Forge the world's most magnificent sword from a fallen meteorite
63. Take flight as a golden eagle
64. Converse with DCs to grow in wisdom - spiritual guide, dream guide included
65. Mourn deeply with someone broken in spirit
66. Running leaps that carry the mind for miles
67. Watch the moon fall out of the sky
68. Mix my being with the sun's flames
69. 69
70. Strip away the fetters of illusion that restrict access of the 'flow' state in both dream (lucidity) and IWL

----------


## Freak12

71. Be an ant and let people step on me and die

----------


## becky92

72. Fly
73. Lay on a white sand beach with nothing but beauty surrounding me.
74. Meet relatives who have passed away 
75. Walk in the shoes of another person
76. Became an animal of choice
77. Be on LSD in my dream. INCEPTIONNNN

----------


## Gaea

5270. stay 10 years in a dream <dreamtime>
5271. nuke everything!!!!
5272. pretend you are god in public < in front of lot of DC >

----------


## ageofthunder

5273. Be a fighter pilot in WW2 in the Battle of Britian
5274. Be a Helicopter pilot in Vietnam and gun down VCs 
5275. Fend off a ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE from the ramparts of a Medieval Castle WITH Medieval Knights (no guns!!!)
5276. Sack rome with a barbarian tribe
5277. Participate in an epic samurai battle and siege the opposing lord's castle to gain the ultimate honor!
5278. Do Downrightdreamrs #58 (58. Create an entire world complete with different cultures and races) but then after doing it conquer it and subjugate it's peoples
5279. Live out your dream life up until the day you die (all in one night)
5280. Put on a disguise and become a loved, hated, and feared vigilante
5281. Terrorize the shores of Europe with your Viking crew, gain riches, bang women, and get the hell out of there before they can retaliate!
5282. Take place in an ancient battle (like during the times of Babylon, Egypt, etc.)
5283. Conquer the Inca with Gonzalo Pizarro
5284. Conquer the Aztecs with Hernan Cortez (but not before exploring the beautiful Aztec civilization first)
5285. Fight in the last stand of Constantinople, fighting off the Ottoman Turks

----------


## goldenphoniex

Jet war!!

----------


## ACaddict

5287: Cut a limb off and regrow it as a weapon, e.g. a claw, tentacles
5828: Have a battle of wits with your subconscious
5829: Get DCs to create a cult worshiping YOU
5830: Punish your worst enemy in any way you can imagine
5831: Fight off thousands of enemies without a scratch

----------


## MisakaMikoto

5832. Have ability to reverse any vector by touch (Bullets, water, attacks etc.)  ::wink::

----------


## LouaiB

5833: have your own universe were it's time continues even when you're not LDing or asleep at all. Meaning if you visited it, then again a week later, a week has passed inn it's time. Also make it like a world of it's been own, with it's own ppl and creatures and life. You can use a show to make as your an universe. I use Adventure Time(land of Ooo)

----------


## Narwhal

5834: Ride the most imaginative roller coaster you can think up. And see if it makes the DC's riding it with you scream, or will they just be sitting chill because you drew your attention to them? :O

----------


## LouaiB

5835: Watch what a DC will draw
5836: remove an engine part off of someone's car and tell him that you need it for personal reasons.
5837: Go to the limbo and tease Cobb that you can come and go as you wish in and out of the limbo unlike him! >:0

----------


## wannabelucidity

5838. taste colors
5839. look in a mirror and have a conversation with yourself

----------


## MattiasEH

5840. The decision to do is made by my entire self (credit; Robert Monroe)/ Jesus Christ/ Buddah/ the entire universe.
5841. Go to the time before time.
5842. Time anchor, ask anything you want to find out, a specific event or time for.
5843. Morpheus, give me the red pill.
5844. I am acending.
5845. I want to stop the dream. (This is one way to an out of body experience.)
5846. Fly over water.
5847. I am that I am, Do what they tell you to do IRL.
5848. Stop real time now.
5849. Sit down and chant "Om" a couple of times. (To prolong the experience)
5850. Fearless. (Prepair to face your worst fears and relax and remember that you are safe, allow the emotions to run through you and feel them as much as you can, to go through them.)
5851. Ask the divine mother to show you what you need to be shown.
5852. I am changing dimensions.
5853. What is the secret to have constant lucid dreams?
5854. Akashic records.
5855. Visit the white lodge.
5856. I am free from the demiurge.
5857. Ayahuasca.
5858. Ego death.
5859. I am psychic.

Suggestions from my higher self:

5860. Ultimate version of my perfect future.
5861. Ultimate version of perfect partner.
5862. Ultimate version of perfect soulful home.
5863. The island of truth.
5864. The universal control center.
5865. The place of my ultimate heart desire.

----------


## Karlitaki

5866: Pray to god !!!!! you wouldn't imagine what would happen !

----------


## LaBenezra

5868. Go to a movie theatre in which I can assist to any memorie that I have
5869. ASKING to have the worst nightmare and confront it.
5870. Paint a landscape and go explore it.
5871. 360° vision.
5872. To be in Skate 3.

----------


## Battler

5843. Have a threesome with shrek and gabe newell

----------


## Noell

5874. Find a kitten and make it your companion for the rest of the dream.
Cute_kitten.p.jpg

----------


## Stramanova

5875. Do a somersault (it feels slower in a dream than in real life)

This one probably has been posted before, but I haven't checked all other 5874 ideas  :smiley:

----------


## serialdreamer

5876: Drive a motorcycle while making it change brand and type all the time
5877: Have sex in a very public place and telling every DC that walks up to you "right now im kind of busy you know"

----------


## MisakaMikoto

5878. Get Universal Remote from movie 'Click' and try out some fancy features  :Cheeky:

----------


## blazingnyancat

Just Saying no one wants to be in my Dream World:
5879: Suck your Dick (Actually this happened in a Non-Lucid Dream It was Wierd)
5880: Meet Gumball Watterson and Darwin the Thrid Watterson
5881: Ask DC's "What does the Fox Say?" 
5882: Ask a Fox "What does the Fox Say?"
5883: Autotune everything you Hear in your Lucid Dream
5884: Kill your Dream Guide (I dare you, I won't do it though) 
5885: Become a Super Saiyan
5886: Kill Mr.Satan from DBZ/GT
5887: Become a Orge
5888: Become Death
5889: Become a Soul Reaper and, Battle Ichigo
5890: Become a Jounin and Battle Naruto to be Hokage
5891: Battle SSJGOD Vegito, Piccolo fused w/Gast Carolth, Gotenks, ULT.Gohan, and SSJGOD Gogeta
5892: Blow up the Internet 
5893: Inslave a DC
5894: Become your Opposite Gender in a Gender Bent world.
5895: Now goto the Normal Bent world and meet your normal Gender see how they react.
5896: Do everything on this Suggestions Page
5897: Become Galactus 
5898: Time Travel to Page 1 of this Disscusion
1/5899: Blow up the World
*5900:*Kill everyone in the world listening to Skrillex - Kill Everybody

----------


## srvfan

> Just Saying no one wants to be in my Dream World:
> 5879: Suck your Dick (Actually this happened in a Non-Lucid Dream It was Wierd)
> 5880: Meet Gumball Watterson and Darwin the Thrid Watterson
> 5881: Ask DC's "What does the Fox Say?" 
> 5882: Ask a Fox "What does the Fox Say?"
> 5883: Autotune everything you Hear in your Lucid Dream
> 5884: Kill your Dream Guide (I dare you, I won't do it though) 
> 5885: Become a Super Saiyan
> 5886: Kill Mr.Satan from DBZ/GT
> ...



5901: Become a thousand armed Goddess Kwan Yin and play all the best guitars on earth!

----------


## blazingnyancat

5902: Become Icarus from Dragon Ball Z
5903: F___ everybody you see, even your Dream Guide and Subconious
5904: Become a Kittycat
5905: Now do the Kittycat dance
5906: Create God and, God's God's God's God's God.

----------


## Karlitaki

5907: Think about things that you have thought you can't do (in real life)

----------


## Spaceline

5908. Reverse time and do everyday things backwards
5909. Read my own thoughts on a screen
5910. Become an owl
5911. Become a liquid
5912. Become a gas
5913. Move with wheels instead of feet
5914. Be in an 8-bit world
5915. See from somewhere else besides my face
5916. Eat a live mouse
5917. Travel to my own original fictional world
5918. Be blind
5919. Be a kid again
5920. Be an octopus
5921. Travel to the sun
5922. Be the sun
5923. Go down the drain
5924. Be Yoshi
5925. Remove my brain
5926. Put my brain in something else
5927. See my favorite bands play songs they never play live in real life
5928. Perform music live very well
5929. Float
5930. Be a seal
5931. Ride a comet
5932. Have no senses

----------


## Hackfleisch

5933. Get a very cool and muscular werewolf and terrorize a classic medieval town.
Believe me. This is awesome.

----------


## blazingnyancat

5934: Try to stabilize the Dream for at least a Hour
5935: Parkour off buildings and clouds and cars. (Make sure you're dreaming okay?)
5936: Explore your body. (Not sexual way, Magic School Bus way)
5937: Fly into the Sun.
5938: Colide the Sun into the Earth.
5939: Make a Gamma Burst happen and Watch the Earth get cooked in seconds (I hope this doesn't happen irl)
5940: Create a Video Game
5941: Fight evil Pinkie Pie from Smile HD
5942: Make a Skrillex/Dubstep song.
5943: Dare DC's to do stuff and, give them Presents if they do it correct.
5944: Ask DC's "What's the Truth?" see their awnser (I did this in one of my dreams and, I don't remember it, it wasn't lucid but it blew my mind.)
5945: Find your Dream Guide and, do fun stuff. 
5946: Meet Grumpy Cat a.k.a Tardar Sause
5947: Kill Justin Bieber so the Bears will never suffer again...

----------


## Spaceline

5948. Electrify myself
5949. Hatch from an egg
5950. Drive a car on a track from a video game

----------


## blazingnyancat

5951. Shrink down into someones Cherrios and get eaten (Honey I shrunk the kids lol) 
5952. Become a Old Man/Woman
5953. Meet Hitler and make him Good.

----------


## eltiolavara9

5954. Transform into a foot and then become giant and stomp the planet.
5955. Reenact the scene from "Cool Face" but at the end instead of getting away, grab a shotgun and kill every cop

----------


## blazingnyancat

> 5953. Transform into a foot and then become giant and stomp the planet.
> 5954. Reenact the scene from "Cool Face" but at the end instead of getting away, grab a shotgun and kill every cop



5954 and 5955
next is 5956.

----------


## Phantox

5956- Ask your dream to show you what love looks like
5957- Be at a school or mall and summon an active shooter. Try not to get shot.
5958- Be at a school or mall and summon an active shooter. Defeat him/her with a gun
5959- Sing along with a song and have effects going off to the beat of the music.
5960- Visit someone's dream and have them tell you about it the next day IRL

----------


## anderj101

5961: Convince a dream character to become real.

----------


## ElsiaStar

5962: Visit the heaven in the movie What Dreams Will Come and swim in the paint with Robin Williams!

----------


## cjacollins

5963: Race Usain Bolt in the 200 meters and win..

----------


## Mellanhavande

5964:

----------


## MADTBONE

5965. Cause world hunger
5966. Kill everyone in the whole universe
5967. Meet Aliens
5968. Explode Mars
5969. Destroy a galaxy
5670. Visit a new planet
5671. Cause Global Warming
5672. Make a spike pit
5673. Murder Miley Cyrus
5674. Become Morgan Freeman
5675. Be the king of the universe
5676. Go back in time using a door
5677. Find the meaning of life
5678. Ride a dinosaur
5679. Become a drug dealer
5680. Go to shreks swamp

----------


## Mesmerate

5680. get on the floor
5681. everybody walk the dinosaur

----------


## ageofthunder

5682. Bestow upon a dream character your god-like powers

----------


## Phased

*5683.* Dive into a cup of water

----------


## Martijn0162

5684. Shooting bullets from your mouth, by blowing on them

----------


## ageofthunder

5685. Fly a jet!
5686. Fly the jet to Saturn's rings!
5687. Jump slow motion from asteroid to asteroid while on saturn's rings!

----------


## blazingnyancat

5688. Wake your self up.
5689. Lose Lucidity.
(I wouldn't do that tho)

----------


## summertime

5690...

Have a nanobot inserted under my skin and do some cleaning.

5690. become a nanobot and insert myself into my family to clean them up too.

----------


## Gaea

5691. Nuke the universe
5692. Create 5 different universes (and physics) in a dream
5693. Create a new creature
5694. Create and fall in love with a Dream Character or Dream Guide
5695. Have an awesome Roleplay Adventure

----------


## ageofthunder

5696. find a computer and go on dream views and add a thing to do on this exact thread

----------


## Forg

5697. Eat a color that doesn't exist.

----------


## ixJake

5698: Find out why kids love the taste of cinnamon toast crunch

----------


## Maxi

5699: Visit your past dreams and re-dream as many of them as possible before waking up. PM me how far you got

----------


## justme13

5700: Run out of a random house and run up to and kiss every DC you see. See how they react.
5701: Become completely, and I mean COMPLETELY, irresistible and walk into your work or school.
5702: Become ugly to the point where everyone who sees you is completely disgusted.

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

5703: Shout "EVERYBODY DO THE FLOP!" and watch as hilarity ensues when everybody listens to you.
5704: Go back to the time when that guy in school slapped you, activate a lightsaber and say, "Your mistake."
5705: Get with that girl you always fancied in school, and have some fun (in all ways - not JUST sex!).
5706: Smell the colour 9 (good luck).
5707: Rewrite a bad memory into a really good one. Maybe an embarassing time for yourself, put someone else there instead, or own that guy who pissed you off.
5708: Make and/or drink a potion that makes you better in every way (taller, stronger, faster, smarter, more attractive, better size butt and bewbs if you're a girl, or give it to your girlfriend too if you're a guy).
5709: Become a Jedi Knight or Sith Lord (duh).
5710: Train some of your best friends and/or girlfriend in the Jedi/Sith arts
5712: Omnislash your worst enemy Dota 2-Juggernaut-style.
5712: Defend your school or any other place from a TF2 robot invasion and get your best friends playing different classes.
5713: Be an ace sniper with an upgraded/updated version of a Springfield sniper rifle (or whatever rifle you want) and snipe everybody you hate!
5714: Take on Darth Maul, Darth Sidious or Count Dooku in a duel.
5715: Carry all previous dream adventures over into each new dream and have an ongoing story night-by-night.
5716: Amaze your friends or scare the crap out of your enemy by jumping around them Dota 2-Storm Spirit-style.

----------


## supered

5717: Time-travel back to 2010 and buy 10,000 bitcoins, go back to 2014 and sell them for millions.
5718:  Create super strong weapon and destroy universe  ::D:  then create DC and show him you have destroyed universe

----------


## Liolar

5719: Form a Stoner Metal band with your dream characters, smoke a large amount of weed, Record a Demo for the band, perform an entire tour, release your next album and have hype for it. Wake up, be inspired, do it in real life.

----------


## CJC

5720: Visit an art museum

----------


## SpaceCaptain

5721: steal the one ring from golums cave
5723: perform the exorcism on possessed person
5724: become a fish a talk with other fish
5725: become a buddhist monk and meditate on a high mountain
5726: give birth to a dinosaur egg and hatch it
5727: be a pirate and dig your treasure chest on an island
5728: be adventurer and dig that treasure
5729: live in playboy mansion, swinging on the chandelier and smoking cuban cigars
5730: be a king/queen of narnia and have sex with centaur
5731: sail with captain ahab to hunt moby dick
5732: sail with captain nemo to the depth of the ocean
5733: grow weed tree
5734: build a tree house on that weed tree
5735: kill yourself by being teared apart by horses
5736: be a squid
5737: slay some monsters with thor
5738: walk with gandalf to moria
5739: jump into the boiling vulcano
5740: talk with hitler and punch him in the face
5741: kill some nazis with plasma gun
5742: be a snake and eat a rat
5743: live with a yetti family
5744: you're predator battling with alien
5745: be mosquito and drink someone's blood
5746: visit bilbo and frodo in the bag end
5747: be a frost giant and have sex with frost giantess
5748: burn your neighbors house
5749: play hide and seek with playmates in the playboy mansion
5750: win oscar for being the biggest douche, and people will applaud you
5751: make any woman you look at have orgasm
5752: be alfa male in wolf pack
5753: be super mario and save princess peach
5754: fart flames and fly to neverland
5755: be kick-ass
5756: be russian driver and get pissed and beat the other driver with a shovel
5757: create your own language
5758: create the simpsons world, and be evil ned flanders
5759: be chicken in the slaughterhouse
5760: have sex in the middle of the tokyo on that busy street/square
5761: visit your future posterity
5762: let plants grow from your skin
5763: ride on a mammoth
5764: duplicate yourself hundred times
5765: sell something that does not exist to someone
5766: be ugly goblin and have sex with other goblin in mordor and make little goblin babies
5767: be the last man on the planet full of women
5768: be aztec priest and rip a beating heart out of a innocent girl
5769: eat your shit
5770: fight monsters with light saber
5771: become invisible and visit showering naked nun
5772: play golf with queen of england
5773: visit leonardo da vinci and tell him to paint you
5774: go drink beer with dalai lama
5775: become stalin and feel the power
5776: dance in vanilla ice- ice ice baby music video
5777: become freddie mercury and sing bohemian rhapsody on wembley stadium

----------


## Okapi

5778: Ask myself to retrieve certain memories and then watch them.
5779: Travel to countries I've only seen pictures of.
5780: Ride roller coasters.
5781: Not just sex but like, the most romantic, movie-like, hot, fast-paced, crazy-position, made-up dream man scene where I'm also like a young woman in a movie, uninhibited.
5782: Fly from a high drop-off, like the Grand Canyon or something I can jump from rather than just flying at home. Somewhere intricate I can explore.
5783: Dangerous things like sports I can't really do, things I'd be afraid of. Surf, exploring underwater caves, wakeboarding, high motocross jumps, Globetrotter tricks, obstacle course with ease.  :smiley: 
5784: Maybe a perfect wedding since I'll never do that in real life.
5785: Rapid prototyping creative projects!
5786: Sing with my favorite musicians, a sold-out crowd and awesome lighting effects (I can't sing).

----------


## Spaceline

5787. Give off light.

----------


## Spaceline

5788. Be a cat and purr.

----------


## RebelSeven

My working list for lucid goals is lengthy  :;-):  I have it separated into 3 difficulties and sub-sets within those difficulties, here is the first section!

 Look at a watch or clock.
 Try to read
 Focus on an object and notice the details.
 Tell a dream character that you are in a dream.
 Look at your hands
 Fly or float
 Change the light level
 Go through a solid object, such as a wall
 Go through glass
 Look in a mirror
Use Magic 
Shout my name out loud
Eat something non-edible
Jump off a skyscraper 
Be a samurai
Fly all the way around the world
See whats on TV
Take an elevator
Ride in Santa's Sleigh
Go to the North Pole
Enter an Art Gallery 
Plant a seed, have a flower bloom in front of my eyes, give it to a DC 
See my shadow
Find something of each primary color
Catch a butterfly
Eat green eggs and ham
Find/Follow the yellow brick road 
Swim with whales
Climb a beanstalk
Use a Bow and Arrows
Spin a top
Bend a spoon with telekinesis
Get Sorted by the Hogwarts Hat

----------


## Sageous

Grab the bottom edge of your dream scene and lift it up like a curtain, and see what gets revealed.

----------


## InnerVision

> Grab the bottom edge of your dream scene and lift it up like a curtain, and see what gets revealed.



What an idea.. That's crazy  ::D:  

Anyway you could try meeting your dream guide? Sounds a bit obvious but I think it'll be worth the effort. Speaking with your subconscious just seems really interesting to me.

----------


## dolphin

Rotate your mouth 180 degrees to the back of your neck and then blow air through it.

----------


## DreamyBear

Take the *red pill* or the *blue pill*.. it's your choice :Shades wink:

----------


## yaya

just dissolve every scene and stay in peace and void....in nothingness....in 100% emptiness....then you will feel new things...new strange things will happen that is beyond any word!

----------


## WaltersDreams

Explore the maze within your body; see what you discover!

----------


## DreamyBear

> just dissolve every scene and stay in peace and void....in nothingness....in 100% emptiness....then you will feel new things...new strange things will happen that is beyond any word!



 Good idea! 

I dont know, but I think that just that have happened to me once, not to long ago. I cant recall the dream iself, but I remember that I dreamed that I somehow knew that I was nothing in the dream. And the feeling that came with that dream was the most weird feeling I ever felt, and since I cant compare it with any other feeling, then I cant even remember how it felt like either. But I do remember that it felt super weird in a good way. Got to get back there, haha ::D:  

*What to do in a dream:* Go to the grocery store in your dream, and get some dream-Ingredients to bake some cake and cookies, and dont forget the rainbow-milk alright! :wink2:  ... ::cookiemonster::

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Taste a cake after telling yourself that is the most delicious cake in existence. I did this and the taste made me cry. It was that good.

----------


## Eyeofnight

A few from my list that I haven't seen listed yet:

-Open and walk through a door backwards. See where you end up.
-Summon a music box, listen to it.
-Look at the scenery, take a 'copy' of it and hand it to a DC to use as sheet music.
-Take an emotion you're feeling. Turn it into food. Describe the appearance, taste, smell, and texture.

----------


## United737

Have the most intense makeout session ever. 
Fight a DC to test your abilities.

----------


## Forg

Blur your vision with your hand, mix up all the colours you just saw, and make a new environment out of it.

----------


## Brianv6

196. Jump from a cliff with a wingsuit.
197. Bring down an airship/zeppelin.
198. Breath fire.
199. Chop a DC's head off with a sword.
200. Summon Ctulhu.

----------


## Row

Be a fireman, set a house on fire, get into the house and save a kitten.

----------


## DreamyBear

:buns: Twerk :buns:

----------


## Blackhole

203. Be detective and solve a crime.

----------


## ToukieToucan

Walk to a spaceship lift off and casually step in.

----------


## Cookino

5845: Go to this thread on DV and fix the count.

----------


## Zaephr

5846: Swim in a pool of jelly beans.
5847: Turn every building in a city upside down, then go exploring.
5848: Beat Ultron Prime in a fistfight.
5849: Give inanimate objects personality.
5850: Raid massive dungeons, Legend of Zelda style.
5851: Become a talking dog and see reactions from other DCs.
5852: Become a paper in the wind and see where it takes you.
5853: Ask the dream, "Surprise me!"
5854: Give your hands and feet minds of their own.
5855: Participate in a street race... with hoverboards.
5856: Force two galaxies to collide.
5857: Force two *universes* to collide.
5858: Assemble a classroom of novice superheroes and teach them how to use their powers.
5859: Become a giant death rock of doom and destroy Manhattan.
5860: Participate in a street race... with sled dogs. on the moon.
5861: Become a pathogen; slowly tear apart a DCs immune system and combat the armies of antibodies. (Or vice versa!)
5862: Turn all of your favorite foods into one smoothie, then taste it.
5863: Fall through the earth.
5864: Fight in a massive mech war for control over Mars.
5865: Take some lessons at Hogwarts, then ultimately conquer the school with your newfound powers.
5866: Create your own artificial intelligence and try to prevent it from becoming omnipotent.
5867: Explore Challengers Deep in the Mariana's Trench-without an air tank.
5868: Dubstep Gun. 'nuff said
5869: Ask the dream, "Who's yo daddy?"
5870: Manifest a dream journal and see if your subconscious can remember more details from your past dreams than you in the waking life.

----------


## BlackNoise

dirtbike around a post-apocalyptic new york
snow board on all the planets, including the sun (sunboard?)
set a church on fire
travel to dinosaur times and save them from the comet
make hitler my bitch
Video tape a bunch of stuff and make it a weird little indie movie then project it onto the sky and watch it with all the dream characters.
go to Shadow of the Colossus World and fight all the Colossi
Follow Cthulhu and see where he goes when he’s not being summoned on earth.
Create my own dream research lab. Invite the world’s top neuroscientist to take a gander. Explain to them how awesome I am. Bask in the glow of applause
play a death metal show in Valhalla

----------


## WildLearner

Become a guitar and make a famous guitarist play you!
Make sound visible

----------


## inputoutput524

Sorry for any repeats. 
5871: Say, "Like a good neighbor, State Farm is there."

----------


## Cobalt Storm

5872: Do a shield bash with your back.
5873: Make DirectTV commercials.
5874: Find out how Bowser was hired.
5875: Become a Chakat.

----------


## LouaiB

5876: touch a neko girl's ears! (TwT)
5877: Listen to "Days to Come (Rogue remix)" and see what happens! :3

----------


## Superdremer

Don't know what number but fly like a bird and take a dump on dream characters

----------


## goldenphoniex

5878. go to space first and then at an extreme speed go back to the earth and crash right into the ground (have an expectation that you will go right through the earth and the core.

----------


## jammylammy

No point in numbers anymore:
- go to 11th-15th century England and become king
- go to the distant future and explore
- visit cool little planets which weird stuff on them
- blow up a planet, using a Big Red Button™
- create a black hole and watch as chaos ensues
- make a town/city
- watch DCs' reactions as you fly
- chuck money at DCs and watch their reactions
- sex (it's been said many times, but I'm saying it again  :wink2:  )
- get a portal gun, like in the Portal games
- drive cars round racing tracks
- punch people
- mess with gravity

----------


## goldenphoniex

is it me or is everybody out of good ideas?? all i see is just some immature ideas (sorry)

- and can everybody please stop suggesting sex? be original!

----------


## LouaiB

> is it me or is everybody out of good ideas??



5879. Get MM from Kemeko, take her to the roof of a skyscraper at night, and summon Taiga from Toradora, and let them make out under the full moon with the skies blowing dazzling colors and space warping to the magic going on in front of you!

How's that for new ideas?! OwO

----------


## goldenphoniex

> 5879. Get MM from Kemeko, take her to the roof of a skyscraper at night, and summon Taiga from Toradora, and let them make out under the full moon with the skies blowing dazzling colors and space warping to the magic going on in front of you!
> 
> How's that for new ideas?! OwO



NOW THAT'S HOW IT SHOULD BE! that is a good original idea.  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## rosetoast

5880. Summon the cutest pet you can possible imagine to go on your adventures with you!

----------


## jammylammy

> is it me or is everybody out of good ideas?? all i see is just some immature ideas (sorry)
> 
> - and can everybody please stop suggesting sex? be original!



Who cares if ideas are immature? It's a dream, we can do what we want!  ::D:

----------


## Karlitaki

5881 guys get ready ....

























REALITY CHECK
























WOOPS  ::D:  I'd say the most amazing would be to rap a whole song lol =d

----------


## Zaephr

5881. Summon  a storm. Put your fingers up into the air, and when lightning hits them, channel the energy. It feels amazing, doesn't it?
5882. Call Doc Brown for the DeLorean and take it back to the future.
5883. Get in a Jaeger and kick that Kaiju's ass!
5884. Go to an art gallery and jump into the various paintings. Where do you end up?
5885. Walk on the clouds and meet a sky-dwelling society.
5886. Visit the Bolivian Salt Flats.
5887. Endure a brave new world as you venture through a post-apocalyptic wasteland, like in Fallout.
5888. Construct a spaceship to your liking and explore the universe as you fight in massive space battles, assemble a crew, and take to the skies in this intriguing future.
5889. Combat armies of Ultron-bots as your favorite Avenger.
5890. Participate in a street race. With hoverboards. While wielding lightsabers.
5891. Play your favorite video game AS the character.
5892. Ask your dream-self on how to lucid dream every night, then slap them in the face for giving you a shitty answer.
5893. Embark on a quest to recover an artifact that causes awesome lucid dreams. When you finally retrieve it, you should be lucid in every single dream starting then!
5894. Ask your dream to assemble a mixtape of all your favorite songs. If you start catching on fire, don't worry, it's only because you listened to the mixtape.
5895. Ask your dream for a new dream goal to accomplish, or a list of them to post here! You aren't limited creatively in the dream realm.
5896. Daydreaming in a lucid dream?
5897. Warp spacetime to fabricate a new reality.
5898. Dual wield double bladed lightsabers.
5899. Suit up as Iron Man and chase a spy plane through deserts and mesas.
5900. Create a persistent realm of all your favorite characters, franchises, and friends. Take a few of them for the adventure of a lifetime as you explore a never-ending world of questing and action.

----------


## Cookino

Been some time I don't post here. Looks like the thread is getting kinda innactive, people must be running out of ideas. Let's see how long it lasts.

5901. Eat food with abstract tastes (like sex-flavored noodles or happines ice cream)
5902. Create a desert, one grain of sand at a time.
5903. Plant something that can't be planted (like a stetoscope, for example) and see what grows.
5904. Look for a cat. Tell it's your master and then follow its orderrs.

----------


## LouaiB

5905. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LI5QZVUU98 
         Listen to this kick ass uplifting track while being in an open wide plain under the beautiful shinning nightsky!! (One of my major dream goals =D )

----------


## Tradl3s

5906. Summon "The Dark One" and kill him with his dagger.

----------


## LouaiB

5907. Summon Summon tsukakeshe and make her smile!! (Only ppl who know the show will understand this xD )

----------


## DarkDreamer1020

5908: Go to the My Little Pony Universe

5909: Shapeshift into a pony or zebra

5910: Become best friends with anypony you want

(Yes, I'm a Brony)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> 5909: Shapeshift into a pony or zebra



This was the first thing I read. I was gonna say that it wasn't very subtle.

----------


## AstralMango

5911: Find a giant building and draw some awesome art on it for the (dream) world to see!

----------


## Zaephr

5912: Get a car and fill it up with nightmare fuel.
5913: Relive past memories and do them differently than you had before. Then, return to the present and see how your life has changed.
5914: Ask a dream character to write you a poem or story, then ask them to read it to you.
5915: Command a fleet of airships into combat, then watch the battle from a safe distance.
5916: Summon a device that transcends dimensions, and gather your alternate selves to take over the world.
5917: Create a new lucid dreaming technique by gathering the knowledge and steps from dream characters nearby.
5918: Throw a glass jar at the ground. When it breaks, what comes out? 
5919: Sew a cosmic fabric using the Seattle Space Needle. 
5920: Drink the 'stuff of dreams'. Tell me what it tastes like.

----------


## tharivor

5921 - Cut off your own arm.
5922 - Release a fireball and teleport in its impact area.
5923 - Turn into a microscopic and enter in your own life-size body (paradox).

----------


## TicTacoToe

> Been some time I don't post here. Looks like the thread is getting kinda innactive, people must be running out of ideas. Let's see how long it lasts.
> 
> 5901. Eat food with abstract tastes (like sex-flavored noodles or happines ice cream)
> 5902. Create a desert, one grain of sand at a time.
> 5903. Plant something that can't be planted (like a stetoscope, for example) and see what grows.
> 5904. Look for a cat. Tell it's your master and then follow its orderrs.



Sex flavoured noodles?

----------


## TicTacoToe

Okay I better contribute!

5924.  Get a high powered baguette minigun and take on an army
5925.  Kill your least favourite teachers from your old/current school
5926.  Do astral projection
5927.  Take a bunch of chemicals, mix 'em up and drink the result!

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Hope this doesn't count as ressurection of a dead post but seems fun.

No need for numbers now? Fine by me.

-walk around with no skin and see how DCs react.
-be in minecraft and mess with those damned creepers minds.
-play out the entire story for a fantasy novel you would like to write. (Tried to write several, dang writers' block)
-sit on the event horizon of a supermassive black hole and see if time is infinite there.
-If time is infinite on afformentionned supermassive black hole event horizon build a home ther that is impervious to gravity and live there. For ever.
-Go to medieval France and do witch-craft and survive multiple beheadings and burnings at the stake.
-Go to medieval England and do long multiplication and survive multiple behaeadings and burnings at the stake.
-Go to medieval Scotland and... you get the idea.
-Convince two DCs who aren't your dream guide that they are and then make them fight to the death for the privilege.
-Make them immortal first.
-Be the opposite sex for kicks.
-Live a whole life as opposite sex.
-etc.

----------


## kamenriderbaron

-Become a variety of different Kamen Riders, Good and Evil.
-Go Super Saiyan (first level only) and take the role of Vegeta in the series.
-Be the Dragon Bronze Saint or Capricorn Gold saint from Saint Seiya
-Have Silver-Chariot or Hierophant Green from JoJo
-Take the role of Hiei from Yu Yu Hakusho
-Be a super hero with fire powers, act out things from DC and Marvel
-Become Shadow the Hedgehog and indulge in a guilty pleasure
-Act out a sitcom maybe
The list is endless

----------


## strago

5992. Visit Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory.
5993. Be Inigo Montoya in the Princess Bride.
5994. Make a visit to the Wizard of Oz.
5995. Be Forrest Gump.
5996. Find E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial.
5997. Visit the Titanic as it's going down.
5998. Be Indiana Jones.
5999. Have the math talent like Rain Man has.
6000. Yoda in Star Wars, you must be!!

----------


## Saizaphod

> 5993. Be Inigo Montoya in the Princess Bride.



6001. _Go to the Pit of Despa_...*grhm*, Go to the Pit of Despair

----------


## Tipharot

6002. Create a new scientific rule that applies in your dream world - for example, all trees attract objects like gravity, or air can be swam through like a liquid. 
6003. Go into a video game world, and touch the floor to see what a game world floor feels like (trust me, I've done this, it's weird as hell!)
6004. Decide that your house tastes like your favourite food. Eat the whole house.
6005. Go into an alternate version of your house that has you still asleep in bed in it, go and wake your sleeping self, and tell them that they're dreaming. See what happens.
6006. Spawn a baseball bat and just go around your house smashing everything (Please do a reality check first, I don't take responsibility for anyone who smashes shit in their real house because they didn't do that!  :wink2: )

----------


## Therome

6007: Conjure a scenario where you are the mounted, heavily armored king of an impressive medieval army. Opposite your army stands the forces commanded by your subconscious personified, or some bad habit you wish to kick, like the version of you that only drinks alcohol or the version of you that procrastinates. Lead your men in an all out charge against your lesser self, and ultimately get to a 1v1 fight with your vice personified. Defeat him, and wake up telling yourself you can kick whatever habit you want to!

----------


## Luciera

6008: Fly (Well, when I read lists, flying always seems to be on the top. Really excited to try it out.)
6009: Get super excited that I'm lucid dreaming that I wake myself up (Being over excited means no more alarm clocks to wake me up!)
6010: Visit the depths of the oceans, interact with all animals, and swim (I love the water.)
6011: Convince everyone this is a dream and watch their reactions ( :smiley: )
6012: Eat a cookie (Seriously, who doesn't love cookies?)
6013: UNICORNS, UNICORNS, and lollipops (Getting random now....)
6014: Create my own galaxy (A fire based galaxy? A water fortress galaxy? Do you play Super Mario Galaxy?)
6015: Crush any puny humans who stand in my way

----------


## Xtaberry

6016: Bake a cake. Eat it to see what it tastes like. 

6017: Look in the mirror and see your reflection. 

6018: Teleport without a set destination in mind, and just go along with the scene you find yourself in. 

6019: Kidnap a DCs baby. See if they react. 

6020: Do something you're awful at in real life (I can't dance, for example) and show your skills or lack there of to a crowd of DCs.

----------


## Zaephr

6021: Fight for the independence of a floating city as airships bombard the place
6022: Enter a never-ending dungeon that constantly expands and changes. Can you escape it?
6023: Fly through the sky as fireworks are exploding around you.
6024: Summon a dream radio and activate it, then listen to what it plays.
6025: Destroy a black hole.

----------


## Patience108

Have the most orgasmic experience of fullest purest joy and knowing all truths of existence ~ share the experience/moments with all beings to promote highest love,harmony and growth in all places in all times

----------


## Tradl3s

6027: Go to a relay in the Origin System and meet some tenno or even the lotus.

[PS]: PM Me your warframe users, let's play sometime

----------


## Coltyn

6028: Turn your belly button into a black hole and suck in the entire dream world.

----------


## Coltyn

6029: Create energy
6030: Destroy said energy

----------


## Coltyn

6031: Answer all paradoxes
6032: Eat steel
6033: Put the sun on an ice cream cone and eat it like ice cream
6034: Give yourself synesthesia
6035: Dress up in a costume and become whatever you dressed up as
6036: Cause the earth to implode

----------


## Coltyn

6037: Have a battle with Sans

----------


## AlexTheDreamer

6038- Taste fire  :Mad:

----------


## Coltyn

6039: Don't let this thread die

----------


## Coltyn

6040: Eat your brother/sister (if you don't have one, make one.)

----------


## Coltyn

6041: Change the oxygen to any other gas

----------


## MADTBONE

6042: Convert myself to a different race.
6043: Create a 1940's mob, and terrorize small villages, and make them pay debts.
6044: Become god of the universe, and make everyone worship you.
6045: Meet aliens.
6046: Create wonders of the world.
6047: Play around with celestial objects, smash them into eachother, change their cores, make them more massive.
6048: Destroy everything on earth, then rebuild.
6049: Win "Hell's Kitchen".
6050: Become a famous rapper.
6051: Break up NATO.
6052: Go to NASA, and say you discovered aliens. Tell them to go to war with them.
6053: Go to NASA, and say you discovered aliens don't exist.
6054: Give Earth weapons beyond our current technology to the wrong people.
6055: Start a revolution
6056: Go to a futuristic age and make cybernetics.
6057: Go to a different universe.
6058: Start a business.
6059: Slay a dragon
6060: Go back to WW1, and kill off hitler.

----------


## Coltyn

6061: Sit in a chair and let it eat you.

----------


## Coltyn

> 5165. Build a rocket.
> 5166. Fight a mummy.
> 5167. Climb up the Eiffel Tower.
> 5168. Discover something that doesn't exist.
> 5169. Give a monkey a shower.
> 5170. Surf a tidal wave.
> 5171. Create nanobots.
> 5172. Locate Frankenstein's brain.
> 5173. Find a dodo bird.
> ...



I see what you did there

----------


## Coltyn

6062: Be a part of the four horsemen magician group

----------


## Saizaphod

I like how the very first "thing to do" mentioned in this thread is sex  ::lol::  Never noticed that before. 

6063: Turn into a table and flip a person

----------


## MADTBONE

6064: Reach into a book and pull something on that page out of the book.
6065: Go to a classical performance.
6066: Kill a man.
6067: Make a country.

----------


## SpaceGod

6068: Make an engine out of a paperclip, sponge, water, and Monopoly money.
6069: Slowly drift through space without a spacesuit.
6070: Live on a donut-shaped planet.
6071: Live in a spaceship community
6072: Contemplate if nothing is truly nothing
6073: Find the meaning of life
6074: Explore an infinite dungeon with your friends RPG/dungeon crawler style.
6075: Be Batman.
6076: Continue being Batman.
6077: Explore an alien cave system.
6078: Be a Villan from your choice of video game/T.V. Show.

----------


## sanctispiritus

Goin to republican convention and slapping some guy face

----------


## SpaceGod

6080: play extreme twister with giant spiders as a giant spider.

----------


## strago

What da wacko??!! You mean to tell me no one here has played Pokemon Go??!!!!  :Eek: 

6081: Play Pokemon Go.
6082: While playing Pokemon Go, run into a cop.
6083: While playing Pokemon Go, get shot.
6084: While playing Pokemon Go, fall over a cliff.
6085: While playing Pokemon Go, trespass.
6086: While playing Pokemon Go, find a dead body.
6087: While playing Pokemon Go, get stuck in a tree.
6088: While playing Pokemon Go, jump in front of traffic.
6089: While playing Pokemon Go, call 911 over a stolen Pokemon.
6090: While playing Pokemon Go, find a church on fire at 4 AM.

Yes, those all happened!!!

----------


## OddFish

6091: Visit the Eridanus supervoid.

----------


## lsddream

6092: Start a weirdmageddon with Bill Cipher.

----------


## MadMonkey

6093: Jump into a volcano and get back into the womb of the world.

----------


## HakaishinChampa

6094: Visit the House of Cosbys

----------


## Necrox

6095: Float through objects

----------


## Tasca

6096: Start your own hat making business

----------


## Reinards

> Such a cool thread
> 
> 89. Talk to God
> 90. Visit the Matrix
> 91. Kill a ghost just to see what happens
> 92. Steal the Krabby Patty secret recipe
> 93. Have a lucid dream on Halloween and see if DC's are wearing costumes
> 94. Meet my subconscious and my soul
> 95. Talk to animals
> ...



LOL, 92. is the best  ::D:

----------


## Salts

6097: this is a new method to LDing. In one LD to the the dream your going to have the next night and tell yourself that you're dreaming

----------


## Dodge631

6098: Let yourself be eaten alive by a giant snake

----------


## SpaceGod

6099: unlock the mysteries of the universe; apply the answers to real logic the next time you wake up.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

6100: Swim in Lava
6101: Swim in a river of flowing lava. Sit in it until it hardens, then be found by someone.

----------


## rosetea

6102: Have a nice, relaxing, bubble bath

----------


## SpaceGod

6103- create a DC with incredible powers and heightened awareness that is basically unbeatable
6104- give yourself limited powers.
6105- make it so you can feel pain fully in the dreamscape
6106- turn off your ability to modify the dream world for until the DC is defeated

I think you know where this is going...

6107- fight the DC to the death!!!!! If you win you regain control of the dream!
**************************************************  ********************************************
6108- make 2 chimeras.
6109- make them fight to the death!!!!!!
**************************************************  ********************************************
6110- have your subconscious make a brand new board game!!!!!!!
6111- Make 2 DC's play the board game against each other. Loser dies.
6112- play the board game against your subconscious directly. Have a nice, intellectual discussion with yourself while playing.
6113- make a mock-up of the board game in real life.
**************************************************  ********************************************
And finally,
    6114- study for that test you neglected for the past couple of weeks.

----------


## RugerLeavitt

6115. Ride ponies!
6116. Throw a tea party!
6117. Murder your enemies with a rusty fork...
...
...
6118. Play dollies!

----------


## SpaceGod

> 6117. Murder your enemies with a rusty fork...
> ...
> ...
> 6118. Play dollies!



Lol

----------


## SpaceGod

6119- Summon a Random, New Creature
6120- Observe matter behaving as though it weren't observed
6121- Destroy the entire universe.
6122- Solve this equation: 0^0*(1/0)
6123- Discover new math!
6124- Explore your favorite mythology

----------


## naturespirit

6125. Go past the event horizon of a black hole and see what lies at the singularity.

----------


## xXScarclawXx

Sorry for any reposts.

6126: Transform yourself into a hummingbird and fly as fast as you can.
6127: Shrink and explore a house.
6128: Be a Pokemon trainer. Get your starter Pokemon and become a Pokemon master!

----------


## MadzAssassin

6129: Jump into a shadow.

----------


## KingAerys

6,130.) Transform into a dragon and torch a village.
6,131.) Face it, we've all tried. Fire a kamehameha wave.

Don't know if these are on the list bc I didn't read it ;-;

----------


## dizzyuluru

6,132: Create a nightmare in which you are the one chasing others. Possibly murder them all.  :smiley: 

As said by King, I don't know if this is on the list because I didn't read it! (Who's insane enough to read all 6,131) 
Also, this list is way longer than 1000! Maybe it should be '10,000 things to do in a lucid dream'.

----------


## Stintman

6133: Change the time of day.

I did it once successfully and I remember thinking it was the coolest thing ever. XD

----------


## SpaceGod

> As said by King, I don't know if this is on the list because I didn't read it! (Who's insane enough to read all 6,131)



I did it a while ago. Took me a full week. There's some neat stuff.

----------


## Al3xT

> 65. meet obama and say "YOU'RE FIRED!" like Donald Trump.
> thanks! ~!~!~Coolb3rt~!~!~



Time for a RC I think!  :smiley:

----------


## 9sk

> NOW THIS IS THE ULTIMATE CHALLENGE!  
> Because: 
> A) Nobody than me really knows all of my nightmare creatures
> B) There is so many, it's basically one man/woman vs. army
> 
> (Btw why you quoted the E-mail thing?)
> 
> 1202. Go lava-surfing



actually, I think it would be easy for me because I can win any time by using "The tables have turned against you." Unles sthey aren't actually a threat to me...

----------


## 9sk

> Everything is possible in a dream, the worst thing you can do is have a closed mind ^.^.



I don't think it's possible to induce 100% possibility of lucidity... I tried to get my subconscious to do that but I failed

----------


## thao11

Plan ahead and experiment with your girlfriend about how things will go

----------


## Stintman

Something I've done that I highly recommend is size shifting. It's quickly becoming one of my favorite things to do.

----------


## 9sk

6134. Sing Monster by Meg and Dia while creatures are lying there looking through the window
6135. Sing You Raise Me Up while standing on mountains, then walking on stormy seas, then be strong on someone's shoulder's.
6136. Sing Wildest Dreams while seeing Taylor Swift standing in a nice dress, staring at a sunset, with red lips and rosy cheeks
6137. Sing One Night Town in the One Night Town.
6138. Sing Royals while driving a Cadillac.
6139. Play Star Machine 2000 while operating the Star Machine 2000.
6140. Sing Drive By while on a drive-by.
6141. Sing An Awkward Duet while being very comfortable and confident with your singing partner. (i.e., being ironic with the "awkward" duet)
6142. Beat Blank in a game (impossible?)
6143. Outsmart both Kaguya-sama and Shiro-gane and have them BOTH confess to you
6143. Defeat Samurai Jack... plus the Scottsman
6144. Defeat the Guardian from Samurai Jack... without suffering a single hit
6145. Go on a ghost hunt
6146. ...With the ghostbusters
6147. ...after turning them into ghosts
6158. ..and turning yourself into Danny Phantom
6169. Ask "what happened before my first dream?" to the Subconscious
6170. Defeat an opponent with no weakness
6171. Build up an epic dream character with incredible backstory, good character, and impossibly amazing fighting skills, with very clear feats
6172. then defeat said epic DC

----------


## 9sk

And maybe accomplish some Chuck Norris facts too...
6173. get bitten by snake but then snake dies
6174. hold air hostage
6175. kill 2 stones with 1 bird
6176. rub 2 ice cubes to make fire
6177. make onion cry
6178.  throw grenade, kill 50 ppl, then it explodes
6179. beat sun in staring contest
6180. build snowman out of rain
6181. slam revolving door

----------


## lucidbunnie

There are some pretty dark things on these lists. Killing is probably something I'll have trouble doing even in a dream. Since I'm not entirly sure what count we are at I'll continue from above post.

6182. communicate with various elements such as water, fire, air etc6183. become a giant oak tree and experience the forest.6184. Eat a divil's fruit from One Poece universe and see what abliies you get.6185. Find mysterious artificats that can enhance dream experiences such as duration and stablity.

----------


## Catastrophe

6185. I sometimes look in the mirror and give myself a boob job LOL.

----------


## Dtraveller

ask my DC how to prolong Lucid dream or induce naturally.

----------


## BenM

Now, I apologise if some of these have already been said.

6187. Summon Bill Cipher
6188. Go back into a previous dream you had
6189. Destroy people you hate in real life
6190. Have a Gameboy like Device that turns the whole dream into a video game
6191. Become a genius contestant in your favourite game show
6192. Morph into an Atom or an electron
6193. Morph from a Cell to a full grown Human
6194. Go to school and be the most popular/best student
6195. Shape shift into one of your friends and trick them
6196. Eat food in your dream
6197. Drive a flying car
6198. Visit Jupiter or other planets, moons and stars
6199. Become a galactic overlord and create your own solar system with complex civilizations in each planet
6200. Meet Extraterrestrial life

----------


## Coltyn

6201. Eat a potato that soon explodes in your stomach

----------


## Coltyn

6202. Watch yourself digest something

----------


## Cobalt Storm

6203. Count to 6,203.

----------


## Competitively

TBH how is this not been locked lol

----------


## gab

> TBH how is this not been locked lol



LOL, is that #6204?

----------


## ExothermReacton

> LOL, is that #6204?



Is there an entry in the guiness world records book for "most ideas for what to do in a lucid in one thread" yet? If not, we should totally apply for it.

Here is my little addition:

6205. Transform a clock into a small sun, then eat it and digset it into a baseball. Then make it turn everything you throw it at reverse gravity for that object/animal/person or whatever.

Really hard to not get any doubles by now XD

----------


## Cobalt Storm

6206. Set your dream journal on fire with water.

----------


## Competitively

> LOL, is that #6204?



I guess..

----------


## naturespirit

6207. Read what you are going to write in your dream journal when you wake up.

----------


## ryytytut

> 164.  Crush an eye-mounted energy detection device with my bare hand while yelling out a large number
> 165.  Stop time, perform Za Warudo/WRYYYYY



wonder where these are from?












Dragon Ball Z

----------


## Cobalt Storm

6208. Quick Reply on every thread in existence on the internet simultaneously and then look at the news.

----------


## Coltyn

6209. Eat your family

----------


## lucidbunnie

> 6209. Eat your family



Thats dark on so many levels... not to mention cannibalism. I'd rather eat desserts. OuO'

 6210. Become one with the universe. 6211. Time Travel. 6212. Go to a parallel world/reality. 6213. Do an astral projection from within lucid dream. 6214. Relive memorable dream. 6215. Relive memorable day of waking life.

----------


## Hog

6216. Kill a boss in Runescape
6217. Go on an adventure with Rick in Rick and Morty
6218. Pretend to be Donald Trump

----------


## DropTherapy

6219. break the laws of time and space
6220. listen to a song that is -8 hours in length
6221. make a song that is -8 hours in length
6222. beat the living crap out of your nemesis

----------


## xSkyer

> 65. meet obama and say "YOU'RE FIRED!" like Donald Trump.



Well... Now meeting Donald Trump is something we should consider.

6223. Help with building the Trump's Great Wall.
6224. Help Mexicans with destroying the Trump's Wall.

----------


## RaveCrazedDave

6225: have a Puppy Pool Party

----------


## Tradl3s

6226: eat entire blotters of LSD/ALD-52/other hallucinogens
6227: fly through a Mandelbrot Fractal (preferably after the above)
6228: use Nen (Hunter x Hunter, basically using your aura to manipulate, conjure, enhance, transmute, etc etc. It's like very exaggerated Chi)
6229: Try weird otherworldly food 
6230: Create the ultimate tab: A tab that has the effects of every Hallucinogen. (Shrooms, 4-ho-met, ALD-52, LSD, DMT, Ayahuasca, Weed) and then try it
6231: Have a hot tub party in a hot-tub the size of a football field
6232: Become best friends with the manifested character of your subconscious
6233: Enter a control panel in your mind (Controls how your subconscious functions) and change what you want to change

----------


## DemiDevil17

7000/sleep as a dragon
8000/have powers of a leprechaun
9000/ and last but not least crucify women in nightmares

----------


## KarlaB18

To keep the thread nice and neat, let's say that those tasks were 6234, 6235 and 6236.

----------


## Karlitaki

6237. Slow time
6238. Shoot
6239. Browse dreamviews.com 

=] GL

----------


## HeavenLee2006

6240. Try searching stuff on the internet, then try to have an internet conversation with someone.

----------


## Draeger

Going to revive this, since I think that the forum needs some more life and this is a good thread that everyone could participate in.

6241. Be the chosen dragon living in a kingdom of dragons that has to defeat the evil knight that terrorizes the kingdom.

----------


## LdForMe

6242. Become microscopic and observe cells from different unique and exciting alien creatures.

6243. Create plant based intelligent life and become a general and watch them fight a war against technologically advanced humans.

6244. Fight in a virtual arena that can be changed into whatever form you'd like. Set restrictions on yourself so you're not over powered.

6245. Flying gets old eventually, find new ways to fly and fly through a high speed obstacle course.

6246: Enter hell's gate and find out what horrors lay beyond that door.

I believe this sub is over used, I see the same ideas over and over again. In my honest opinion they should of made multiple subs with different themes. Here's my contribution.

----------


## Sivason

> I believe this sub is over used, I see the same ideas over and over again. In my honest opinion they should of made multiple subs with different themes. Here's my contribution.



6247: express your honest opinion
6248: make multiple subs with different themes

----------


## Cobalt Storm

6249: Mash together a self-propelled, musical battleaxe.

----------

